# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > ملتقى الحوار والنقاش الجاد >  نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات حول تجنيس ابناء المواطنات؟ .. تعالي اقري الرد على سؤالج

## `OM BADR`

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


نظرا لكثرة الاسئله والاستفسارات حول موضوع ابناء المواطنات 
حبيت اني اطرح موضع مبسط اشرح فيه وضع بعض الفئات بناء على قوانين الجنسيه وشروطها ووفقا للإجراءات المتبعه
اما امور الصحه وبطاقات ثقه والضمان والدراسه والتعليم 
ما عندي اي فكره عنها واللي عندها سؤال حول قانون الجنسيه انا حاضره عدا ذلك انا اعتذر مقدما .
بشرح الموضوع بعدة نقاط وبحاول اني افصل قدر المستطاع




النقطه الاولى 

قرار رئيس الدوله
وياليت اتركزون على القرار عدل من الاخر
كما يقضي الأمر بمنح أبناء المواطنات المتزوجات من أجانب الحق في التقدم للحصول على جنسية الدولة حال بلوغهم سن الثامنة عشرة. 

يعني يحق لكل ابن مواطنه بلغ سن ال 18 ان يقدم اوراقه الى الاداره العامه للجنسيه للحصول على جنسيه وليس ان يمنح الجنسيه .. الفرق جدا كبير
في السابق اي مواطنه اتسير الجوازات اتقول اريد اقدم لعيالي يقولون لها مافي قرار رسمي ولا في طلب اساسا اسمه طلب ابناء مواطنات 
كانت طلبات قديمه من ايام الثمانيات وكانت غير معتمده رسميا 
الان في قرار من رئيس الدوله بخصوص تقديم الطلبات .

النقطه الثانيه 

قرار سيدي نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير شؤون الرئاسه الشيخ منصور بن زايد بتشكيل لجنه لتنفيذ توجيهات رئيس الدوله 
وينص القرار على أن تشكل لجنة لمتابعة توجيهات صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة بشأن أبناء المواطنات برئاسة معالي نائب وزير شؤون الرئاسة وعضوية ممثل عن كل من .. وزارة شؤون الرئاسة والمجلس الأعلى للأمن الوطني وجهاز أمن الدولة ووزارة الداخلية

كما نص القرار على أن تتولى اللجنة حصر أعداد أبناء المواطنات ووضع معايير وضوابط كيفية حصولهم على جنسية الدولة ورفع التوصيات بشأنها إلى صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة " حفظه الله ".. على أن يتولى رئيس اللجنة تنفيذ القرار وأن يعمل به من تاريخ صدوره .

القرار يوضح بداية مرحلة الية التجنيس 
اي ان كل من سيتقدم للحصول على جنسيه لازم المعامله اتمر على اربع جهات رسميه .
ابتداء من *وزارة شؤون الرئاسة والمجلس الأعلى للأمن الوطني وجهاز أمن الدولة واخيرا وزارة الداخلية وللي بتكون تحتها الاداره العامه للجنسيه .*أما فيما يختص بالمعايير وضوابط كيفية الحصول على جنسية الدوله .. الى الان لم يتم صدور اي اليه لانه لازال قيد الدراسه ومن المحتمل صدوره في مطلع شهر يناير 2012
وفي حال صدور الاليه سيتم الاعلان عنها سريعا ان شاء الله

النقطه الثالثه 

في حال صدور القرار .. من يستحق التقدم في طلب الجنسيه؟ 

الامر يعود الى كيفية مادة اكتساب الاب للجنسيه وهي 17 ماده مختلفه 
وانا ساشرح ثلاث مواد فقط لان 90 % من ابناء المواطنات اكتسبوا الجنسيه عن طريق هذه المواد

1- مادة الاكتساب بحكم القانون 

هم القبائل الذين عاشوا في دولة الامارات ايام الاستعمار البريطاني والمعروفين من الشيوخ ومعرفين القبائل وايضا يوجد منهم قبائل شبه الجزيره العربيه وتم تجنيسهم بتعريف معرفين القبائل واللجان الخاصه.

وهذه الماده التي سيتم النظر اليها اولا سواء كانت الام على قيد الحياه او لا. 

2- مادة الاكتساب بالتجنس 

وهي القبائل التي اتت بعد قيام الاتحاد من شبه الجزيره العربيه وبلاد الشام وافريقيا و شرق اسيا .. وتم تجنيسهم بتعريف معرف القبيله وبمراسيم صادره من رئيس الدوله. وهنا اكثر من 80 % من مواطني دولة الامارات تم تجنيسهم بهذه الماده .

وهذه الماده سيتم النظر اليها ثانيا لانها الاكثر في دولة الامارات واغلبهم من الجنسيات الخليجيه والعربيه

3- مادة التجنس بالتبعيه

صدر قرار من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله بتجنيس زوجة المواطن بالتبعيه في حال مضي خمس سنوات على تسجيلها في خلاصة القيد.

اما هذه الماده لم يتم النظر فيها .. فإذا قلنا على سبيل المثال .
أمراه جنسيتها ( الصين ) اتزوجت رجل من نفس جنسيتها وانجبت ابناء ثم مات زوجها او تطلقت منه.
وتزوجت مواطن وبعد خمس سنوات تم منحها جنسية دولة الامارات بقانون التبعيه ثم مات زوجها او طلقها 
لايحق لها ابدا التقدم في الحصول على جنسيه لأبنائها 
بل في حال زواجها برجل وافد يتم سحب الجنسيه عنها فورا. 
*وانا ذكرت هذا المثال لان هذا القانون مطبق على جميع الجنسيات دون استثناء*.


النقطه الرابعه

اصحاب المراسيم من ابناء المواطنات يختلف عن هذا القرار لان المرسوم يشمل رب الاسره بالابناء من مختلف الاعمار وهذا لابد من مرسوم تنفيذي بشان منح الجنسيه.
وقد يتم صدور قرارات اخرى التي من ضمن الدراسه حول اصحاب المراسيم.

اتمنى اني وفقت في اعطاء المعلومات اللازمه 
واللي عندها اي استفسار انا حاضره .. بشرط انها تدعي لي ولزوجي لانه تعب معاي من كثر ما اسئله ^__^[/CENTER]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لكم وحشة يا عضوات المنتدي وين ايمكم 
تمويل جميع أصحاب الأعمال وموظفي الخدمة... 
افضل شركات نقل عفش 
عداوة اهلي لي 
محتاجة حليب الابل ضروري بنت تعبانة 
كيف تتحكم با بيتك عن بعد 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
وهُم قِطَعٌ في آلة الحياة 
اريد سائقة توصيل من ام القيوين لدبي 
السلام عليكم

----------


## ضي عينه

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على شرح الوافي وفي ميزان حسناتج

*

----------


## ام جوجو99

مشكورة ما قصرتي
جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ليندااااا

مشكورة حبيبتي 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## راحت أيامك

الله يوفقهم ،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## مون 55

مشكورة ما قصرتي
جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله

----------


## احلامي 2009

الله يفرج همهم ويفك كربتهم 
انا مع اعطاء ابناء المواطنات الجوازات يستاهلون

----------


## ميمي الشقية

*يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خيييييييييييييييير يا غالية


فعلا موضوع رااااااائع و يستحق التثبيت




بالنسبة ل

(صدر قرار من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله بتجنيس زوجة المواطن بالتبعيه في حال مضي خمس سنوات على تسجيلها في خلاصة القيد.

اما هذه الماده لم يتم النظر فيها .. فإذا قلنا على سبيل المثال .
أمراه جنسيتها ( الصين ) اتزوجت رجل من نفس جنسيتها وانجبت ابناء ثم مات زوجها او تطلقت منه.
وتزوجت مواطن وبعد خمس سنوات تم منحها جنسية دولة الامارات بقانون التبعيه ثم مات زوجها او طلقها 
لايحق لها ابدا التقدم في الحصول على جنسيه لأبنائها 
بل في حال زواجها برجل وافد يتم سحب الجنسيه عنها فورا. 
وانا ذكرت هذا المثال لان هذا القانون مطبق على جميع الجنسيات دون استثناء.)


هالمعلومة يديدة علي اول مرة اعرفها الصراحه و حللللللللللللللللوة عيبتني وايد الصراحه*

*

يا رب يتم النظر في موضوع تجنيس ابناء المواطنات لعدة اسباب:


1_يقول المثل:

حلات الثوب رقعته منه و فيه

و يقول بعد


شو الي جبرك عالمر؟ ج الامر منه



للاسف وايد من خواتنا يالسات في البيوت يتريون المواطن يتزوجهن و ممكن يفوتهن قطار الزواج و هم يتريون في حين المواطن للاسف(طبعا مب الكل) يوم يفكر يعدد ما ياخذ بنت البلاد ياخذ من غير دولته على قولتهم ينوع !!!!!(يبا يثري المجتمع بثقافات ثانية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

الين متى بتقعد بنت البلاد تتريا المواطن ؟!الين ما توصل سن اليأس؟! و تفقد حلم الامومة!!


2_ شي دول مجاورة لنا مثل عمان و تربطنا عادات و تقاليد بهم و طبيعي انه ممكن يكون في صلة رحم بيننا، وحدة من ربيعاتي ريلها ولد عمها لزم لكنه عماني و هي اماراتيه تخيلوا عيالها يعاملون انهم مب مواطنين ، يعني يوم اتسير المستشفى حق بنتها و تحتاج غرفة يخلونها في الجناح العمومي و ما يعطونها غرفة خاصة و يقولون لها لو تبين لازم تدفعين ، اتقول لهم انا مواطنة و ادفع ؟! يقولون لها انتي مواطنه و النعم فيج بس بنتج مب مواطنة !!! و الغرفة للمريض


يااااااااااااااااا رب يتم النظر لابناء المواطنات و بالاخص لهالفئتين*

*


الله يسعدج انتي و ريلج يااااااااااااااااا رب


و يعطيكم خير الدنيا و الاخرة ياااااااا رب


و يفرج عليكم هموم الدنيا و الاااااااااخرة*


*ملاحظة مهمة : الحمدلله انا مواطنة و لله الحمد ريلي مواطن و ما شاء الله و لا وحده من خواتي او بنات عمي من هالفئتين _ حتى محد يتحسب اني اقول رايي لغرض_ لكن فعلا نفسي يسلط الضوء على هالفئات و ما انحسس المواطنة انها بزواجها من غير مواطن لضروف قاهرة انها اخطأت او حتى نحسسها بدرجة اقل*

----------


## محروق صبعه

يزاك الله خير الغاليه بس ابى اسئل سؤال ....اذا كان الابو من مواليد الامارات ومات قبل ما يصير الاتحاد والام عندها خلاصة قيد بحكم القانون ومتوفيه يقدرون اعيالها يقدمون على الجنسيه اذا كانوا بدون لانه ابوهم توفى قبل الاتحاد .....توفى اول سنة 1970 ....ويزاك الله خير

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

هههههههههههه
فديتج لا تضغطين على ريلج بالأسئله
ترا بعدين ما راح يجاوبج بأي شي
خخخخخخخخخخ
تسلمين حبيبتي والله يعطيج العافيه ما قصّرتيّ
كفيتي ووفيتي  :12 (55): 
الله يفرجها عليكم ويحقق اللي فبالكم ويرزقكم من خيره الدايم
ويسعد قلبكم وحياتكم في الداارين

----------


## (خيماويه)

> مشكورة حبيبتي 
> وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مزيونة عربية

شو القبائل يلي كانت قبل الإتحاد و يلي إجت بعده؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> *يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خيييييييييييييييير يا غالية
> 
> 
> فعلا موضوع رااااااائع و يستحق التثبيت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة ل
> ...



واياج يا اختي 
ترى والله امور التجنيس مو مثل قبل سهله وبسيطه كانت عن طريق مجرد توصيه من معرفين القبايل للشيخ زايد ويتم تجنيسهم فورا .
اما الحين الامور معقده وطريقها طويييل ( يمكن ابسطها زوجة المواطن ) 

صحيح اتحصل الجنسيه بعد خمس سنوات لكن شوفي الشروط 

1- لازم اتكمل خمس سنوات من تسجيلها في خلاصة القيد ومب من زواجها حتى لو اتزوجته من اربعين سنه
2- لازم يكون عندها عيال ( لو كانت احدهم عقيم لازم اثبات طبي ) ويمكن ترفض معاملتهم
3 - يكون العقد شرعي مكتمل الشروط مو زواج مسيار او متعه وكلام فاضي
4- اتكون مقيمه في الدوله خلال الخمس سنوات وتسكن في بيت زوجها ويصرف عليها
5- اذا عندها سوابق جنائيه مخله بالشرف تنسى موضوع التجنيس ( حتى لو قالت انا تبت) 
6- لو زوجها كان عنده جرائم جنائيه ترفض معاملتها لاسباب امنيه 
7- استجواب الزوج والزوجه كل واحد لوحده كيف اتعرفوا على بعض واذا اختلفت اقوالهم ترفض معاملتهم

واذا تم منحها الجنسيه ..

1- ما تتزوج من رجل اجنبي بعد طلاقها او وفاة زوجها .. والا تسحب جنسيتها فورا 
2- ما تقعد خارج الدوله اكثر من اربع سنوات ... تسحب الجنسيه 
3- اذا تم ظبطها بجرائم كثيره مخلف بالشرف والامانه .. تسحب جنسيتها 

================================================== =

اما المواطنه يا حليلها مغلوب على امرها في مسألة زواجها وما في وحده ما تبي ريال وبيت سعيد يحظنها هيا وزوجها وعيالها 
والجنسيه عباره عن قضاء حوائج 

اعرف وحده مواطنه متزوجه وافد ومرتاحه معاه على الاخر ولا اتفكر بالجنسيه لزوجها او لعيالها 

المشكله ان بعض المواطنات اتزوجو وطلعوا من دولة الامارات مع ازواجهم وعاشوا طول عمرهم برع الدوله لما صعبة عليهم المعيشه وزاد عليهم الغلاء رجعوا الامارات يطالبون بالجنسيه لابنائهم 
والاستقرار فيها 

والله زوجي يخبرني قصص واشياء اتصير عندهم في الجوازات فعلا فعلا شي غريب 
وقضية ابناء المواطنات مو سهله مثل ما تتصورون .. الحين بعد هذا القرار في ناس بتستغل هذه القرارات لمصالحاه الشخصيه . والدوله جدا بتكون حذره في التعامل معاهم .

انا اتمنى الخير لبنات بلادي وحاجتها من حاجتي وبإذن الله الشيوخ ما بيقصرون معاهم 
عشان كذيه حطيت هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى لتخفيف عنهم .

الله يوفقهم ويفتح لهم باب الخير من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يزاك الله خير الغاليه بس ابى اسئل سؤال ....اذا كان الابو من مواليد الامارات ومات قبل ما يصير الاتحاد والام عندها خلاصة قيد بحكم القانون ومتوفيه يقدرون اعيالها يقدمون على الجنسيه اذا كانوا بدون لانه ابوهم توفى قبل الاتحاد .....توفى اول سنة 1970 ....ويزاك الله خير


واياج يا اختي 

دام انه الام عندها وثيقه رسميه تثبت انها كانت مواطنه يحق لهم بعد هذا القرار التقدم 

لكن في شي يمكن يعرقلهم واللي هيا البدون 

الى الان يلزمون البدون بتعديل اوضاعهم واستخراج جنسية جزر القمر 

بعدها يتم توثيق بياناتهم على اساس انهم ابناء مواطنات 

بس على قولة زوجي يمكن الية العمل القادمه في 2012 اتغير من الاجراءات .. لله اعلم 

بس الاجراء المتبع حاليا هو مثل اللي قلت لج .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هههههههههههه
> فديتج لا تضغطين على ريلج بالأسئله
> ترا بعدين ما راح يجاوبج بأي شي
> خخخخخخخخخخ
> تسلمين حبيبتي والله يعطيج العافيه ما قصّرتيّ
> كفيتي ووفيتي 
> الله يفرجها عليكم ويحقق اللي فبالكم ويرزقكم من خيره الدايم
> ويسعد قلبكم وحياتكم في الداارين


هههههههههههه
لاعادي يا اختي 
اصلا ريلي هو اللي اقترح علي احط هذا الموضوع 
وريلي يحب يساعد الناس ويحس فيهم وفي مشاكلهم 

الله يكون بعون الجميع ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> شو القبائل يلي كانت قبل الإتحاد و يلي إجت بعده؟


والله يا اختي هيا اكثر من 800 قبيله 

كيف تبيني اعدهم لج 

على سبيل المثال قبيلة المنصوري والعامري والشامسي 

كانت موجوده قبل الاتحاد وبعضها اجت بعد الاتحاد
في منهم بحكم القانون وفي منهم بالتجنس وفي منهم يطالبون بالجنسيه الى الان .

تفصيلها طويل .. ابحثي في القوقل عن تاريخ دولة الامارات ايام الاستعمار البريطاني وتقسيم الحدود وبتعرفين ان شاء الله .

----------


## `OM BADR`

اشكر كل الاخوات اللي مروا على الموضوع 
بنتقل الى الرسائل الخاصه

----------


## سفيره الامل

يعني لو وحده اماراتيه اتزوجت شخص عماني يعطوهم الجنسيه 
ويعطونهم بيوت وكل شي ولاكيف

----------


## ‏حلو الاطباعي



----------


## `OM BADR`

> يعني لو وحده اماراتيه اتزوجت شخص عماني يعطوهم الجنسيه 
> ويعطونهم بيوت وكل شي ولاكيف



لا مو جيه

لو وحده اماراتيه اتزوجت عماني ما يعطوهم شي ولويابت منه عيال 
بس يوصلون 18 سنه يحق لهم التقدم بطلب جنسية الدوله 
وبعد الجنسيه يحلها الف حلال

----------


## سفيره الامل

عيل ليش يعطوهم الجنسيه هيه متزوجه من زمان واعيالها واصلين 30مب18
ومشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## تاجرة مبتدئة

جزاكم الله خير اختي انتي وريلج
وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب...
انا طرشتلج على الخاص واتمنى
احصل الجواب الشافي ان شاء الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> عيل ليش يعطوهم الجنسيه هيه متزوجه من زمان واعيالها واصلين 30مب18
> ومشكوره حبيبتي


قبل ما كان في اي طلب او قرار رسمي بالتقدم لطلب الجنسيه لابناء الموطنات 
سواء كان عمره سنه او 50 سنه 

الان صدر القرار من رئيس الدوله الله يحفظه 
بس باقي انتظار كيفية الاليه 

العفو منج

----------


## `OM BADR`

> جزاكم الله خير اختي انتي وريلج
> وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب...
> انا طرشتلج على الخاص واتمنى
> احصل الجواب الشافي ان شاء الله


واياج يا اختي 

رديت عليج على الخاص 

وعسى الله يفرج كربة المسلمين في شتى بقاع الارض

----------


## صديقة وفية

يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع , لانه وحده من المشاكل إذا الريال بغه ياخذ بنت خالته اهلها بيرفضون لانه وافد , وجزاهم الله خير شيوخنا ماقصرو طرشت لج أستفسار ع الخاص ان شاء الله تردين علي.

----------


## diya

مشكورة اختي انتي وريلج على الجهد والوقت الي تعطينه للاخوات 
الغلا ريلج يعرف عن قوانين المتجنسين الوافدين بالامر؟؟
يعني الي عندهم بس جواز من غير جنسية ولا مرسوم؟؟

----------


## أم الفيصل

جزاج الله خير
أسألي ريلج و الصغارية هل هناك توجه لمنحهم جواز سفر على الأقل لحين وصولهم الثامنة عشر.

----------


## emirateshop

:Sob7an:

----------


## سفيره الامل

مشكوره الغاليه ولاتنسين اتيبي لنا تفاصيل الاليه كيف

----------


## عالية الغالية

هل من الشروط تعديل الوضع 

مثلا اذا الابناء بدون جنسية لازم ياخذون جواز جزر القمر 

والا عادي مب شرط ؟





وربي يبارك لج اسرتج ويحفظها لج

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مشكورة اختي انتي وريلج على الجهد والوقت الي تعطينه للاخوات 
> الغلا ريلج يعرف عن قوانين المتجنسين الوافدين بالامر؟؟
> يعني الي عندهم بس جواز من غير جنسية ولا مرسوم؟؟


العفو يا اختي هذا واجب

هيه قالي هاذيلا جوازاتهم صادره من دبي وتم اعطائم الجوازات بأمر من حاكم امارة دبي لتسهيل اجراءات السفر وبعض الاجراءات الخاصه في امارة دبي فقط
لكن في باقي الامارات لازم اثبات الجواز والاقامه حاله حال الوافد .. واللي ماعنده يطلع جنسيه او يشتري جنسية اي دوله عشان يدل وضعه ..
والمشكله انه محد يبي يسوي هاي الحركه ويعدل وضعه ... يخاف اذا عدل وضعه الى مقيم ينسحب عنه الجواز الاماراتي واذا تم على الجواز الاماراتي اتعرقل في واايد اشياء.
فهو محتار بين نارين .

هاذيلا موضوعهم صعب اشوي 
لابد من مرسوم او توصيه ترفع الى وزارة شؤون الرئاسه 
لان اوامر منح الجنسيه تصدر فقط من رئيس الدوله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> جزاج الله خير
> أسألي ريلج و الصغارية هل هناك توجه لمنحهم جواز سفر على الأقل لحين وصولهم الثامنة عشر.


لا والله يا اختي مافي 
قرار رئيس الدوله حدد العمر 18 سنه

----------


## قمرهم كلهم 2

> قبل ما كان في اي طلب او قرار رسمي بالتقدم لطلب الجنسيه لابناء الموطنات 
> سواء كان عمره سنه او 50 سنه 
> 
> الان صدر القرار من رئيس الدوله الله يحفظه 
> بس باقي انتظار كيفية الاليه 
> 
> العفو منج


بس اللي اعرفه انه فيه مرسوم من الشيخ زايد (الله يرحمه)طالع بخصوص ابناء المواطنات من التسعينات وانا أعرف ناس وايد ومن اهلنا حصلت الجنسية وبحكم القانون ومن كم سنه وانه فيه استمارات وتبصيم ومقابلات لابناء المواطنات وفية ناس وايد حصلت عن طريق انهم ابناء مواطنات وبالامانه انا اعرف ثلاث عوائل حصلت عن طريق مراسيم خاصة لابناء المواطنات وحشى تراني ما اشكك في كلامج بس ممكن اتفهميني انتي كيف جيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مشكوره الغاليه ولاتنسين اتيبي لنا تفاصيل الاليه كيف


عفوا 

وابشري حسب كلام زوجي ان الاليه احتمال تطلع في شهر يناير 2012 
وان شاء الله احطها بالمنتدى ولاتزعلين ^__^

----------


## قمرهم كلهم 2

اتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااج عزيزتي بالاجابة على استفسار

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بس اللي اعرفه انه فيه مرسوم من الشيخ زايد (الله يرحمه)طالع بخصوص ابناء المواطنات من التسعينات وانا أعرف ناس وايد ومن اهلنا حصلت الجنسية وبحكم القانون ومن كم سنه وانه فيه استمارات وتبصيم ومقابلات لابناء المواطنات وفية ناس وايد حصلت عن طريق انهم ابناء مواطنات وبالامانه انا اعرف ثلاث عوائل حصلت عن طريق مراسيم خاصة لابناء المواطنات وحشى تراني ما اشكك في كلامج بس ممكن اتفهميني انتي كيف جيه


سؤال حلو 

حبيت اخبرج ان في فرق بين مرسوم وبين قرار بالتنفيذ 

المرسوم عباره عن امر سامي من رئيس الدوله بالتنفيذ بغض النظر عن الفئه 
سواء كان ابناء مواطنات او وافدين او حتى بدون 
المرسوم يقلك نفذ نفذ خلاص 
والشيخ زايد الله يرحمه كان ينظر لابناء المواطنات على انهم مواطنين ويصدر امر بتجنيسهم
حالهم حال اللي جنسهم قبل.

الاستمارات اللي اتكلمتي عنها اتخص جميع اللي يتقدمون لطلب التجنس 
كانت لجميع فئات الشعب ( وافد - مقيم - بدون - ابن مواطنه - زوجة مواطن .. الخ ) 
واللي اتجنس اتحرى انه اتجنس تحت بند ( ابناء مواطنات ) 
وهذا غلط ... رئيس الدوله هو اللي امر بتجنسيك وامره فوق كل قانون 

واللي اقصده ان مافي قانون او استماره خاصه لابناء المواطنات
بس الحين قرار رئيس الدوله حسم الامر وحط قانون يحق لابناء المواطنات الطلب بالتقدم على الجنسيه حال بلوغهم سن 18 سنه 
والاليه قيد الاجراء الى الان ..

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

هلا اختي مشكوره على طرح الموضوع. اختي بغيت اسأل نحن ابناء المواطنات وعندنا جوازات دبي من 6سنوات هل يحق لنا الجنسية بعد قرار الشيخ خليفه.
وانا اخوي يشتغل شرطه دبي هل سوف يعامل معامله مواطن في حال تاخر الجنسية من حيث الراتب ارجو ارد اختي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل من الشروط تعديل الوضع 
> 
> مثلا اذا الابناء بدون جنسية لازم ياخذون جواز جزر القمر 
> 
> والا عادي مب شرط ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


والله يا اختي الاليه اللي ماشين عليها الحين تشرط على فئة البدون اخذ جواز جزر القمر او اي دولة اخرى .. بدون اوراق رسميه ما يسجلونه ابدا .

الا اذا صدرت اليه جديده .. الله اعلم 
الموضوع بعده قيد الدراسه وفي انتظار الاليه الجديده .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا اختي مشكوره على طرح الموضوع. اختي بغيت اسأل نحن ابناء المواطنات وعندنا جوازات دبي من 6سنوات هل يحق لنا الجنسية بعد قرار الشيخ خليفه.
> وانا اخوي يشتغل شرطه دبي هل سوف يعامل معامله مواطن في حال تاخر الجنسية من حيث الراتب ارجو ارد اختي


نعم يحق لكم التقدم بطلب الجنسيه دام وصلتوا سن 18 سنه 

وقرار رئيس الدوله نص على ان يتم معاملة ابناء المواطنات اسوة بالمواطنين ومن ضمنها الراتب والصحه ... الخ 
بس هذا الموضوع ما اقدر اجزم عليه لحين صدور الاليه اللي بتوضح كل شي.

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

مشكوره اختي على الرد ماقصرتي انتي وريلج عسا الله يسعدكم طول العمر ان شاءالله

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اول شي 
بارك الله فيج لحرصج على مساعده بنات بلادج و ربي يجزيكم الف خير عل فرحه القلوب 

لكن ختيه 
من الي فالبيت قالو ريلج جي بتضرر ؟! لنه محد مخول بشرح امور تخص الداخليه غير المتحدث العام فقط 
يعني الي مخول انه يصرح للاعلام .. و الي يشتغلون هناك لزوم يكون عندهم تحفظ لكل اجراءات سريه او اجوبه للمواطنين 
ف يا ختيه تأكدي لنه ردودج ممكن تنتشر على اساس اجوبه صريحه للاليه .. ( مع انج ما قلتي شي ) لكن
يظل النقل العشوائي و الزيادات بتضرج ..


حبيت انبهج عزيزتي .. وربي يوفقكم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اول شي 
> بارك الله فيج لحرصج على مساعده بنات بلادج و ربي يجزيكم الف خير عل فرحه القلوب 
> 
> لكن ختيه 
> من الي فالبيت قالو ريلج جي بتضرر ؟! لنه محد مخول بشرح امور تخص الداخليه غير المتحدث العام فقط 
> يعني الي مخول انه يصرح للاعلام .. و الي يشتغلون هناك لزوم يكون عندهم تحفظ لكل اجراءات سريه او اجوبه للمواطنين 
> ف يا ختيه تأكدي لنه ردودج ممكن تنتشر على اساس اجوبه صريحه للاليه .. ( مع انج ما قلتي شي ) لكن
> يظل النقل العشوائي و الزيادات بتضرج ..
> 
> ...



يزاج الله خير 
اي والله عارفه في امور يخبرني اياها زوجي ويقلي لا اتحطيها لانها سريه .. وانا اكبر خوافه ما بي ريلي ينسجن او يخسر وظيفته ..
صدقيني الاجوبه هاذي عامه ولو اتروحين الاداره العامه للجنسيه بتلاقين نفس الاجوبه من عند الموظف 
وانا قلت الى الان لاتوجد اي اليه متبعه وكلها عباره عن اسئله عامه 
مشكوره يا الغاليه على التنبيه .. الحذر مطلوب

----------


## راضية بالقضاء

تسلم جهودك ....
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## شط بي حبه

حبيت ارفعلج الموضوع

----------


## 7LeeEeema

رررررررررررفع

----------


## أم الفيصل

> لا والله يا اختي مافي 
> قرار رئيس الدوله حدد العمر 18 سنه


ما أقصد الجنسية أقصد جواز لتسهيل بعض الأمور لين يوصلون سن 18 

وسؤال ثاني كيف بالنسبة للإقامة كيف بيتعاملون معاملة المواطن هل بيعطونهم مثلا إقامة دائمة ؟
ياريت يصرفون لهم جوازات أقل شيء ما بيحسون بالنقص قدام خوانهم

----------


## صدى الغرام

السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر الله يفتحيلج ابواب الرزق والرحمة على تعبج بغيت اسالج يا الغالية 

الحين انا جوازي عماني وزوجي عماني بس امي من الشارجةوابوي من حملة المراسيم يحق لي ولا لا واسفة اذا فيها رزالة 

الله يعطيج من واسع ابوابه ويديم عليج وعلىريلج الصحة والعافية

----------


## نور 2006

الله يجزاج خير انت و ريلج دنيا و دين يا رب 

الغاليه سؤالي عن ابناء المواطنات المتزوجين واللي عندهم عيال شوه وضعهم وهل يشملهم قرار سيدي رئيس الدوله حفظه الله

----------


## المتفائلة

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع و متكامل 

جزاج الله خير أم بدر أنتي و زوجج ما قصرتوا 

أنا عندي ولدين و بنت فوق 18 سنة يعني اقدر أسير باجر و أقدم لهم

----------


## ميمي 2012

مشكوره عالموضوع الاكثر من مهم والشكر موصول لزوجج ومتابعين وياكم الاخبار اليديدة وفي انتظار صدور الية التنفيذ والللي نتمني انها تاخذ وقتها الكافي بس بدون ما تطول علينا وايد

----------


## ميمي الشقية

:12 (56): 


> واياج يا اختي 
> ترى والله امور التجنيس مو مثل قبل سهله وبسيطه كانت عن طريق مجرد توصيه من معرفين القبايل للشيخ زايد ويتم تجنيسهم فورا .
> اما الحين الامور معقده وطريقها طويييل ( يمكن ابسطها زوجة المواطن ) 
> 
> صحيح اتحصل الجنسيه بعد خمس سنوات لكن شوفي الشروط 
> 
> 1- لازم اتكمل خمس سنوات من تسجيلها في خلاصة القيد ومب من زواجها حتى لو اتزوجته من اربعين سنه
> 2- لازم يكون عندها عيال ( لو كانت احدهم عقيم لازم اثبات طبي ) ويمكن ترفض معاملتهم
> 3 - يكون العقد شرعي مكتمل الشروط مو زواج مسيار او متعه وكلام فاضي
> ...




اول شي احب اقوله، ان الله يجعلكم من اصحاب هالحديث:





يزاااااااااااااج الله خيييييييييييير بالفعل وضحتي لنا اشياء غايبة عن بالي


سالفة المواطنة الي طول حياتها برع و يت بس للجواز!!!

و الناس الي بتستغل لاغراض شخصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله و اعرف اكيد بيكون شي من هالناس


الله يا رب يرزق الحكمة لاصحاب القرار و يريهم الحق حقا و يسهل عليهم اتباعه ياااااااا رب و يعينهم على هالمهمة الصعبة يا رب


الله يقويج و يقوي ريلج على فعل الخير يا رب

الصراحه الله يعينكم الاسئلة كثرت و الله يعطيكم سعة الصدر

----------


## ميمي الشقية

شي فئة ما اعرف شو وضعها ، ابدا ما اطرقتي لها 

بطرش لج باجر ان شاء الله عالخاص

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

الله كريم


والله يوفقج  :Smile:

----------


## "أم سلطان "

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

مشكوره الغاليه ع جهودج و ان شاء الله ف ميزان حسناتكم انتي و ريلج 

بس بغيت اسألج حاليا كل الجوازات و الجنسيات الاماراتيه غير مذكور فيها طريقة اكتساب الجنسيه اقصد يعني بـ ( حكم القانون , التجنس , التبعيه ) ف ممكن تتاكدين ان صدق قرار تجنيس ابناء المواطنات لا يشمل ( التبعيه) يعني حتى لو كانوا أبناء المواطنه:
1. من مواليد الدوله.
2. دارسين ف المدارس الحكوميه.
3. العمر فوق 25 سنه.
4. و الام مطلقه و عندها شهادة إعاله للأبناء.*

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ما أقصد الجنسية أقصد جواز لتسهيل بعض الأمور لين يوصلون سن 18 
> 
> وسؤال ثاني كيف بالنسبة للإقامة كيف بيتعاملون معاملة المواطن هل بيعطونهم مثلا إقامة دائمة ؟
> ياريت يصرفون لهم جوازات أقل شيء ما بيحسون بالنقص قدام خوانهم


حتى الجواز ماتصدر الا في امارة دبي وهاذيلا فئات معينه

امام طريقة معاملتهم انا قلت في انتظار الاليه الى الان .. لان هذ امور اتحدددها جهات عليا 

والسموحه اختي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر الله يفتحيلج ابواب الرزق والرحمة على تعبج بغيت اسالج يا الغالية 
> 
> الحين انا جوازي عماني وزوجي عماني بس امي من الشارجةوابوي من حملة المراسيم يحق لي ولا لا واسفة اذا فيها رزالة 
> 
> الله يعطيج من واسع ابوابه ويديم عليج وعلىريلج الصحة والعافية


تم الرد في الخاص

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الله يجزاج خير انت و ريلج دنيا و دين يا رب 
> 
> الغاليه سؤالي عن ابناء المواطنات المتزوجين واللي عندهم عيال شوه وضعهم وهل يشملهم قرار سيدي رئيس الدوله حفظه الله







> ما شاء الله موضوع رائع و متكامل 
> 
> جزاج الله خير أم بدر أنتي و زوجج ما قصرتوا 
> 
> أنا عندي ولدين و بنت فوق 18 سنة يعني اقدر أسير باجر و أقدم لهم



هلا فيكم
انا قلت في بداية الموضوع ان قرار رئيس الدوله تم تشكيل لجنه بتوجيهات منصور بن زايد 
الموضوع الى الان قيد الدراسه بحصر ابناء المواطنات والنظر في وضعهم ووضع الية التسجيل والاجراءات المتبعه 

تحلوا بالصبر .. صبرتوا كثيرا وما بقى الا القليل .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> شي فئة ما اعرف شو وضعها ، ابدا ما اطرقتي لها 
> 
> بطرش لج باجر ان شاء الله عالخاص




الله يبارك فيج يا اختي 

واذا كنتي تقصدين فئة اللي عندهم جوازات بدون جنسيه او عندهم مراسيم 

مثل هذه الاسئله رديت عليهم في الخاص لانها حساسه اشوي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> مشكوره الغاليه ع جهودج و ان شاء الله ف ميزان حسناتكم انتي و ريلج 
> 
> بس بغيت اسألج حاليا كل الجوازات و الجنسيات الاماراتيه غير مذكور فيها طريقة اكتساب الجنسيه اقصد يعني بـ ( حكم القانون , التجنس , التبعيه ) ف ممكن تتاكدين ان صدق قرار تجنيس ابناء المواطنات لا يشمل ( التبعيه) يعني حتى لو كانوا أبناء المواطنه:
> 1. من مواليد الدوله.
> 2. دارسين ف المدارس الحكوميه.
> 3. العمر فوق 25 سنه.
> 4. و الام مطلقه و عندها شهادة إعاله للأبناء.[/SIZE][/B]


هيا مو مشكله معرفة الاكتساب حتى لو ما كانت مكتوبه في الخلاصه

اظن ان كل المواطنين يعرفون كيفية اكتسابهم للجنسيه يسال ابوه او يسال امه 
او هو بنفسه يعرف من اي دوله حضر او كيف اتجنس وهل هو من اصل الدوله او لا

اما التبعيه
لا يا اختي ما يستوي 
اذا كانت هيا بالتبعيه يعني تتبع زوجها 
واذا كان عندها ابناء من رجل سابق ( غير مواطن ) 
قانون التبعيه يتبع الزوج المواطن ما يتبع ابناء الوافد
والابناء محتاجين مرسوم .. 

الله يكون في عونكم ..

----------


## خوصه بوصة

تسلمين الغاليه

يزاكم الله الف خير ..

----------


## أم الفيصل

عندي سؤال 
لو الولد متزوج وعنده أولاد وزجته مش مواطنة بيحصل أو لا ؟ وكيف بالنسبة لأولاده

----------


## `OM BADR`

> عندي سؤال 
> لو الولد متزوج وعنده أولاد وزجته مش مواطنة بيحصل أو لا ؟ وكيف بالنسبة لأولاده


الولد شو مواطن ولا ابن مواطنه ولا عنده مرسوم ؟

----------


## ليندااااا

مشكورة اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم الفيصل

> الولد شو مواطن ولا ابن مواطنه ولا عنده مرسوم ؟



ابن مواطنة متزوج غير مواطنة وعنده ولد

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ابن مواطنة متزوج غير مواطنة وعنده ولد


نعم يشمله القرار الرئيسي اللي اصدره صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله .. بس في انتظار نزول الاليه 

تجنيس رب الاسره يشمل الاسره كلها 
الزوجه والابناء

----------


## أم الفيصل

جزاج الله خير والله يوفقج ويرزقج وزوجج ودعواتكم لنا

----------


## dxbaii

للرفع

----------


## الحب سرطان

الله يسهل اموورهم يارب

انزين اربيعتى تسال هى موااطنه متزوجه مب موااطن وعايشه برع وعندهم الجنسيه البلد الى عايشين فيهاا

سااكنين برع بحكم الظرووف الى حدتهم يعنى مش حبا فى البلد الى سااكنين فيها 

الام مااطلعتلها خلاصه قيد حااصه فيه(هى مواطنه بحكم القانون) ا بس زوااجهم متسحل فى الخارجيه والسفاره اقصد خارجيه الدوله الى عايشين فيها وسفاره الامارات اهنااك و الخاارجيه الى فى الاماراات

هل بيشملهم القراار

عيالها بعدهم صغاار اعتقد اقل من ٦ سنواات (اداكبروا ينفع يقدموون)

والله يطول فى عمر شيووخنااا

ويديم عز الاماراات

ويستااهلوون

ومشكووره

----------


## `OM BADR`

تم الرد على الخاص

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## 7LeeEeema

رررررررررررررفع

----------


## rawaanee

حبيبتي بغيت اسالج 

اذا الام مش مواطنة واهلهااا مواطنين فها الحالة تقدر تقدم ويطلعلهاا جواز 

انزين عيال ها الام اذا طلعلهاا الجواز تقدر اطلع حق عيالهاا الجواز عليهاا والا ما يستوي

----------


## الحب سرطان

> تم الرد على الخاص


تسلميين يا ام بدر .......

جزاك الله الف الف خيررر

----------


## joree

جزاك الله خير حبيبتي على شرح الوافي وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## وااي

لو سمحتي ابا استفسر عن ابناء المواطنة التبيعة 
انا من فترة ماخذه سعودي واطلقت وعندي ولدين من السعودي وحالياً متزوجه بمواطن وعندي الجواز عن طريق التبعية .. فهل يحصلون أبنائي على الجنسية( ابنائي يعتبرون من ابناء المواطنات التبعية )..؟؟
لو سمحي ردي علي بسرعه وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناااتج

----------


## rozee

للرفع

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبيبتي بغيت اسالج 
> 
> اذا الام مش مواطنة واهلهااا مواطنين ها الحالة تقدر تقدم ويطلعلهاا جواز 
> 
> انزين عيال ها الام اذا طلعلهاا الجواز تقدر اطلع حق عيالهاا الجواز عليهاا والا ما يستوي


في هذي الحاله يتم الرجوع الى رب الاسره اذا كانت امها مواطنه او ابوها تقدر اتقدم على طلب جنسيه .. وان شاء الله مستقبلا تقدر اتقدم لعيالها 

اما اذا كان زوجها مواطن هيا فقط بتحصل الجنسيه اما عيالها لا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> لو سمحتي ابا استفسر عن ابناء المواطنة التبيعة 
> انا من فترة ماخذه سعودي واطلقت وعندي ولدين من السعودي وحالياً متزوجه بمواطن وعندي الجواز عن طريق التبعية .. فهل يحصلون أبنائي على الجنسية( ابنائي يعتبرون من ابناء المواطنات التبعية )..؟؟
> لو سمحي ردي علي بسرعه وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناااتج


لا يا اختي ما يستوي 
وانا ذكرت هذي النقطه المهمه في بداية الموضوع .. واظن قرأتيها 

قانون التبعيه القرار يرجع للزوج المواطن .. يعني ممكن انه ينسحب الجواز في حالات انا ذكرتها في بداية الموضوع 

لان الاصل انتي سعوديه وعيالج سعودين وابوهم سعودي وعايش في السعوديه 
وتجنيسهم صعب .

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

هلا اختي مشكوره على طرح الموضوع-

اختي بغيت اسأل نحن امي خذت الجنسيه سنه 2002 بحكم القانون
ونحن خذينا جوازات دبي سنه 2005عشان انه نحن ابناء المواطنات

هل يحق لنا التقدم على الجنسيه بعد قرار الشيخ خليفة

----------


## أنفاس عذبه

يستاااهلون ابناء المواطنات 

ودام عزك يا بوسلطان

----------


## وااي

السلام عليكم.. ام بدر..؟
أنا أصلي هب سعودي أنا مصريه وأول زوج تقدملي كان سعودي ويبت منه ولدين و اطلقت يعني ابنائي سعوديين وأنا تزوجت من 10 سنين بمواطن وخذت جواز الإمارات تقريبا من سنتين ونص أو ثلاث سنين..وأنا ما اطلقت من المواطن وللحين على ذمته وعايشه عنده في الإمارات. يعني حبيت أستفسر عشان ابنائي السعوديين.فهم الآن يعتبرون من أبناء المواطنات التبعيه ولا كيف؟
ويحق لهم الحصول على الجنسيه !؟
وهذي النقطه مافهمتها منج
(( قانون التبعيه القرار يرجع للزوج المواطن .. يعني ممكن انه ينسحب الجواز في حالات انا ذكرتها في بداية الموضوع ))

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا اختي مشكوره على طرح الموضوع-
> 
> اختي بغيت اسأل نحن امي خذت الجنسيه سنه 2002 بحكم القانون
> ونحن خذينا جوازات دبي سنه 2005عشان انه نحن ابناء المواطنات
> 
> هل يحق لنا التقدم على الجنسيه بعد قرار الشيخ خليفة



هل عندكم جوازات غير جوازات دبي؟ انتو من اي فئه البدون ولا خليجين ولا مقيمين ؟
وهل الوالد عنده مرسوم ؟

ردي علي في الخاص لو حابه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم.. ام بدر..؟
> أنا أصلي هب سعودي أنا مصريه وأول زوج تقدملي كان سعودي ويبت منه ولدين و اطلقت يعني ابنائي سعوديين وأنا تزوجت من 10 سنين بمواطن وخذت جواز الإمارات تقريبا من سنتين ونص أو ثلاث سنين..وأنا ما اطلقت من المواطن وللحين على ذمته وعايشه عنده في الإمارات. يعني حبيت أستفسر عشان ابنائي السعوديين.فهم الآن يعتبرون من أبناء المواطنات التبعيه ولا كيف؟
> ويحق لهم الحصول على الجنسيه !؟
> وهذي النقطه مافهمتها منج
> (( قانون التبعيه القرار يرجع للزوج المواطن .. يعني ممكن انه ينسحب الجواز في حالات انا ذكرتها في بداية الموضوع ))


تم الرد في الخاص

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

> هل عندكم جوازات غير جوازات دبي؟ انتو من اي فئه البدون ولا خليجين ولا مقيمين ؟
> وهل الوالد عنده مرسوم ؟
> 
> ردي علي في الخاص لو حابه


تم الرد على الخاص

----------


## `OM BADR`

تم الرد على الاخوات 

وشكرا لمروركم

----------


## آنسة عسولة

السلام عليكم، أشكرج على الموضوع الطيب و ادعي ربي إن يجعله في ميزان حسناتج إنتي و ريلج..

كنت حابه أستشيرج من بعد إستخارتي لرب العالمين، متقدملي واحد عنه مرسوم و ما ادري إذا عنده الجواز أو لاء بس الي أدري إن هم بس ينتظرون التوقيع و مكالمة هاتفية من الجنسية حتى يعطوهم الجواز، سؤالي هو هل موضوعهم بيطول؟
و هل بيعطونهم خلاصة القيد مع الجواز؟
أنا إماراتية فهل هذا بيسرع في حصوله على الجواز أو الجنسية؟

أختي أنا ممتنة لج و لردودج، تمنياتي لك بالسعادة و الراحة

----------


## عالية الغالية

بالنسبة لهالموضوع 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1012366



كيف بيكون حصر لابناء المواطنات واعداد قائمة بهم ؟؟


متى لازم يقدمون ووين يسيرون 

شو الاجراءات اللي بيتبعونها ؟؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم، أشكرج على الموضوع الطيب و ادعي ربي إن يجعله في ميزان حسناتج إنتي و ريلج..
> 
> كنت حابه أستشيرج من بعد إستخارتي لرب العالمين، متقدملي واحد عنه مرسوم و ما ادري إذا عنده الجواز أو لاء بس الي أدري إن هم بس ينتظرون التوقيع و مكالمة هاتفية من الجنسية حتى يعطوهم الجواز، سؤالي هو هل موضوعهم بيطول؟
> و هل بيعطونهم خلاصة القيد مع الجواز؟
> أنا إماراتية فهل هذا بيسرع في حصوله على الجواز أو الجنسية؟
> 
> أختي أنا ممتنة لج و لردودج، تمنياتي لك بالسعادة و الراحة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مواضيع التجنيس تختلف من شخص لاخر 
في البدون وفي حملة المراسيم وفي ابناء المواطنات وبكل حال من الاحوال مواضيع التجنيس مو سهله
تاخذ اجرائها وتدقيقها واعتماد اللجان الخاصه ومن ثم اللجان الامنيه يعني الموضوع ياخذ اكبر من وقته اشوي 
والتجنيس طبعا يشمل خلاصة قيد مع الجواز وتجنيس الاسره كلها
وكونج زوجته ما بيقدم ولا بيأخر في حصوله على الجنسيه لانه الاجراءات هيا هيا 

بس يا اختي ما اريد اكون سبب في اختيار شريك حياتج 
اذا كان ريال محترم وملتزم ويشهد الجميع بالخير والصلاح اتوكلي على الله وخذيه 
الارزاق بيد الله .. ما يت على الجواز .. في مواطنات ازواجهم مواطنين وحياتهم المعيشيه اقل من متوسطه 
فكري قبل لا تتخذين قرار ... وانا علي البلاغ .
والله يوفقج باختيار شريك حياتج ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

الرسائل الخاصه انترست عندي بعد هذا القرار 

حبيت ابلغكم ان القرار صدر اليوم يعني ما امداهم يسون اي اجراء او يتخذون شي
يوم الاحد يمكن تتضح بعض الامور
الان اللجان في اجتماعات تنسيقيه تحدد كيفية الحصر وكيفية ضوابط الية التجنيس 
بس من الامور المتوقعه 
اولا بيتم حصر ابناء الارامل والمطلقات 

الموضوع مو سهل مثل ما الكل يتصور 
حتى بعد الحصر وتقديم الاوراق في اجراءات ثانيه على اثرها ترفع توصيه لرئيس الدوله

وبالنسبه للاخوات اللي قالوا لي احنا قدمنا من زمان 
ارد اقلهم اذا نزلت الاليه يقدمون مره ثانيه لان في امور وايد اتغيرت 

والعفو من خواتي

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

السلام عليكم

اختي الله يخليج اسألي ريلج انا اخواني اثنين يشتغلو في شرطه دبي هل سوف يطبق القرار الشيخ خليفه في شرطه دبي ويتعاملو معامله مواطن في حال تاخر الجنسيه
اخواني اثنين عندهم جوازات دبي مرسوم الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## أم الفيصل

> الرسائل الخاصه انترست عندي بعد هذا القرار 
> 
> حبيت ابلغكم ان القرار صدر اليوم يعني ما امداهم يسون اي اجراء او يتخذون شي
> يوم الاحد يمكن تتضح بعض الامور
> الان اللجان في اجتماعات تنسيقيه تحدد كيفية الحصر وكيفية ضوابط الية التجنيس 
> بس من الامور المتوقعه 
> اولا بيتم حصر ابناء الارامل والمطلقات 
> 
> الموضوع مو سهل مثل ما الكل يتصور 
> ...


أختي الأرامل والمطلقات من زماااااااااااان صرفوا لعيالهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي الله يخليج اسألي ريلج انا اخواني اثنين يشتغلو في شرطه دبي هل سوف يطبق القرار الشيخ خليفه في شرطه دبي ويتعاملو معامله مواطن في حال تاخر الجنسيه
> اخواني اثنين عندهم جوازات دبي مرسوم الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه


وعليكم السلام 
اعتقد مثل هاذي الامور لابد ان يصدر قرار تنفيذي من حاكم دبي يقضي بمعاملة ابناء المواطنات اسوة بالمواطنين سواء في قطاع شرطة دبي او حكومة دبي 
لان مثل هاذي يبالها دراسه وحصر ابناء المواطنات ووضع ميزانيه لهم
هاذي امور اكبر منا واتوقع في ناس يدرسوها عشان تقدم لاصحاب القرار 

اذكري الله واتفائلي خير 
وبإذن الله بيفرجها *

----------


## `OM BADR`

> أختي الأرامل والمطلقات من زماااااااااااان صرفوا لعيالهم


صرفوا لناس وناس لا 

واايد ارامل ومطلقات للحين يراكظون ورى عيالهم 
وياكثرهم موجدات بالمنتدى هنيه

----------


## ميمي 2012

مشكورة عالرد والله يعينج علي اسئلتنا اللي ما تخلص هههههههههههههاي

----------


## ام جوجو99

السلام عليكم وجمعه مباركة ان شاءالله
اختي سؤالي انا عندي اخت متربية ودارسة فالامارات وتزوجت وعايشة الحين في قطر لان زوجها يشتغل هناك وتي الامارات زيارة

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مشكورة عالرد والله يعينج علي اسئلتنا اللي ما تخلص هههههههههههههاي


العفو منج

عادي انا حرمه وعارفه ان اسئلة الحريم ما اتخلص 
ان شاء الله ريلي يتحملني هههههههه 
اخرتها بيقول لي سكري الموضوع خلاص .... حريم ما ينعطون ويه 
ههههه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم وجمعه مباركة ان شاءالله
> اختي سؤالي انا عندي اخت متربية ودارسة فالامارات وتزوجت وعايشة الحين في قطر لان زوجها يشتغل هناك وتي الامارات زيارة


وعليكم السلام 

اوك عرفنا هاي المعلومه 
وين السؤال ؟؟
شو وضعها اختج ؟؟

----------


## ظبية الغربيه

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## محروق صبعه

يزاك الله خير يا ام بدر والله يبلغك فى بدر واخوانه على عمل الخير اللى قاعده اتسوين حق هالحريم

----------


## `OM BADR`

لا عادي وهذا اعتبره واجب وطني 
الله يكون بعون خواتي 
ودي اساعدهم اكثر عن جيه

----------


## الفجـــــــر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي عندي سؤال
لما نروح نقدم لعيالنا 
نقدم للي اعمارهم فوق ال18 ولا نقدم للكل وبعدين بيحصرون اللي تنطبق عليهم الشروط والباقيين بيسوون لهم ملفات مثلا
علما ان عيالي كلهم تحت ال 18 
اروح اقدم اوراقهم يمكن يفتحون لهم ملفات ولا اتريا لين يصير عمر كل واحد فيهم 18 سنه
وجزاكم الله الجنه

----------


## ام جوجو99

> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> اوك عرفنا هاي المعلومه 
> وين السؤال ؟؟
> شو وضعها اختج ؟؟


اختي بنت مواطنة في قطر تاخذ الجواز؟

----------


## الفجـــــــر

سبحان الله 
الحمدلله 
الله اكبر 
لا إلاه إلا الله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اختي عندي سؤال
> لما نروح نقدم لعيالنا 
> نقدم للي اعمارهم فوق ال18 ولا نقدم للكل وبعدين بيحصرون اللي تنطبق عليهم الشروط والباقيين بيسوون لهم ملفات مثلا
> علما ان عيالي كلهم تحت ال 18 
> اروح اقدم اوراقهم يمكن يفتحون لهم ملفات ولا اتريا لين يصير عمر كل واحد فيهم 18 سنه
> وجزاكم الله الجنه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته 

تطبيق قوانين رئيس الدوله صارمه وما اظن بيكون فيها استثناءات 
ابسط مثال اضربه لج 
رخصة السواقه لو اتروحين اتقدمين وباقي على انح اتكملين من عمر ال 18 يوم واحد بس 
يقولون لج انتي غير مستوفيه الشروط تعالي من اتكملين العمر المطلوب 
وغيرها من القوانين

قرارات الجنسيه جدا صارمه وقويه ومافيها تهاون 
عشان كذيه اذا نزلت الاليه والضوابط انصحج اتقدمين لعيالج اللي وصلوا العمر المطلوب 
والسموحه منج *

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي بنت مواطنة في قطر تاخذ الجواز؟


اختي اسمحيلي والله ما فهمت سؤالج 
يعني اختج من ابناء المواطنات ومتزوجه قطري وعايشه في قطر مع زوجها 
عندها جنسية قطر ولا غير جنسيه ؟
والام مواطنه بحكم القانون ؟*

----------


## أم حمدة2008

بدون زعل !! أكيد يستاهلون بس أغلب إعيالهم عندهم قضايا في مركز الشرطة يعني الأغلبيه ما بيحصلون الجنسيه  :Frown:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بدون زعل !! أكيد يستاهلون بس أغلب إعيالهم عندهم قضايا في مركز الشرطة يعني الأغلبيه ما بيحصلون الجنسيه


ما بختلف معاج 
في ناس ما اتربي عيالهم وعلى طول وهم في مراكز الشرطه من قضيه لقضيه 
ولما نذكر قضايا نقصد القضايا الكبيره اللي صدرت في اوامر من القاضي بالسجن او الابعاد 
اما المشاكل الاسريه او شجار بسيط بين ناس وناس او المشاكل البسيطه مثل شيك بدون رصيد وتم تسديد الشيك هاذي ما اعتقد انه بتكون سبب في المنع 
انا اتكلم عن قضايا قويه 

وفي ناس ماشاء الله عليهم وعلى عيالهم دارسين متفوقين مجتهدين يسوى الف رجل 

في النهايه صاحب القرار هو رئيس الدوله

----------


## ♥سندريلا♥

> بدون زعل !! أكيد يستاهلون بس أغلب إعيالهم عندهم قضايا في مركز الشرطة يعني الأغلبيه ما بيحصلون الجنسيه


اختي من فضلج ممكن تخبرينا بناء على شو صرحتي و اعلنتي و افتيتي ان أغلب عيال المواطنات عندهم قضايا؟؟ يعني هل في احصائية رسمية نزلت في جريدة رسمية من جرايد الدولة صرحت بهالشي و لا شفتي الخبر في اخبار الامارات أو علوم الدار مثلا؟؟؟؟ و لا هو مجرد تصريج من مخيلتج الفذه تعقينه على الناس و تحبطينهم و تكسرين مياديفهم عقب ما القرار طلع و فرح قلوبهم و قلوب امهاتهم من أكبر جهة إصدار قرارات بالدولة بكبرها و هو طويل العمر ابونا خليفة عسى ربي يطول بعمره و يحفظه يارب.

و على فكرة معلومة بسيطة لج و لأي حد ثاني يمكن ما يازله قرار رئيس الدولة الله يحفظة، لو الدولة و شيوخنا ما كانو متأكدين من إن فئة أبناء المواطنات يستحقون تجنيسهم و لو جهاز أمن الدولة كانو شايفين إن غالبية أبناء المواطنات خريجين سجون و اصحاب قضايا و قتالين قتلى على قولتج جان مستحيل بيطلعون مثل هالقرار..

فرجاء اي حد بيكتب اي كلمة يثمن الرمسة قبل لا يعقها ترى ابناء المواطنات هم عيال خواتنا و ما نرضى عليهم مثل ما نرضى على عيالنا و مثل ما انج اختي أم حمده ما ترضين حد يقول عن عيالج انهم اصحاب قضايا و خريجين سجون بدون وجه حق و بدون اثبات لا تعممين على الكل اتهام ما عندج عليه اي دليل!!!!

ما اقول غير احمد الله الف مرة ان كل قرارنا بيد شيوخنا و لا لو هي راده على بعض الناس جان خربت الدنيا من زماااااااااااان!!!

 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## زخراوية ال

> بدون زعل !! أكيد يستاهلون بس أغلب إعيالهم عندهم قضايا في مركز الشرطة يعني الأغلبيه ما بيحصلون الجنسيه


مبين عليج انج مب مرتاحه لقرار رئيس الدولة صح ؟

انزين ليش ماتصرحين بهالشي مع الاثباتات اللي عندج ؟

ترا شي مواطنين عندهم قضايا بس مانقدر نقول ان الاغلبيه عندهم قضايا ^^

ولا نقدر نقول انا الاغلبيه يستحقون سحب الجنسيات منهم ..

بس اذا انتي فوق القانون ها شي ثاني 

الله يهديج ويكبر عقلج

----------


## `OM BADR`

اتمنى من الاخوات انهم ما يحولون الموضوع الى نقاش جدي 
انا رديت على الاخت ام حمده باسلوب ودي ولطيف 
الدوله ادرى بمن اتجنس لا كلامي ولا كلام اي وحده بيغير من الموضوع 

انا متأكده ان في ناس اتضايقوا من بعد قرار رئيس الدوله 
اتمنى من اللي عندها كلمه حلوه او نصيحه او سؤال او استفسار اتقولها 
واللي ماعندها تلتزم بالقراءه والصمت 

ما اريد موضوعي يتحول لضرابه ولا بضطر اخلي المشرفات يحذفون الموضوع *

----------


## `OM BADR`

تم الرد على الاخوات في الخاص 

وشكرا للمرور

----------


## أم الفيصل

و كيف بالنسبة إذا حد أنولد في دولة ثانية بس طول حياته عايش في الامارات ؟ دولة غير بلاد الأب 
و السؤال الثاني البنت إذا تزوجت مواطن تقدم مع أبناء المواطنات أو بالتبعية مع زوجها ؟ (البنت أمها مواطنة و زوجها مواطن )

----------


## ام جوجو99

> اختي اسمحيلي والله ما فهمت سؤالج 
> يعني اختج من ابناء المواطنات ومتزوجه قطري وعايشه في قطر مع زوجها 
> عندها جنسية قطر ولا غير جنسيه ؟
> والام مواطنه بحكم القانون ؟*


اختي من ابناء المواطنات ما عندها جنسية قطر وريلها وافد و امي مواطنة بحكم القانون

----------


## زخراوية ال

ختيه ام بدر .. بدا التسجيل ولا بعده ؟

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

ماشااء الله عليج اخت ام بدر كلمة حق تنقال ما قصرتي بالردود الطيبة على الحريم 

ومبروك لهم ابناء المواطنات يستاهلون منا وفينا .. وليسو اغراب كما يعتقد البعض 

الله يسهل اموركم يارب

----------


## `OM BADR`

> و كيف بالنسبة إذا حد أنولد في دولة ثانية بس طول حياته عايش في الامارات ؟ دولة غير بلاد الأب 
> و السؤال الثاني البنت إذا تزوجت مواطن تقدم مع أبناء المواطنات أو بالتبعية مع زوجها ؟ (البنت أمها مواطنة و زوجها مواطن )


بالنسبه لسؤالج الاول 
القانون واضح .. اذا كنت ابناء المواطنات يحق لك التقدم 
اما اذا كنت غير ذلك .. التجنيس لازم يستند الى مرسوم من شؤون الرئاسسه 
يعني اللي عايش صارله خمسين سنه في الدوله وماحصل جنسيه يسير الديوان ويقلهم ها الكلام وهم يقررون .

السؤال الثاني 
الموضوع يرجع لها و لزوجها اذا قدم لها زوجها على طلب جنسيه بالتبعيه تلغى معاملة ابناء المواطنات والعكس 
دام زوجها موطن وعيالها مواطنين خليها تاخذ بالتبعيه افضل لها وايسر لها

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي من ابناء المواطنات ما عندها جنسية قطر وريلها وافد و امي مواطنة بحكم القانون


اذا كانت مقدمه من قبل بيرفعون اسمها وبيشوفون في وضعها 
اذا ما قدمت خلها اتسير واتقدم

----------


## الكل خذلني

الله يفرج همهم وييسر امورهم يارب

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ختيه ام بدر .. بدا التسجيل ولا بعده ؟


اليوم مرمسه ريلي يقلي ان التسجيل موجود الحين بس في ملاحظه مهمه جدا 

اللي مسجله من قبل لعيالها على ابناء مواطنات خلاص رفعوا اساميهم للجهات المختصه 

لكن اللي ماسجلت ابدا اتسير من باجر اتسجل عيالها اللي وصلوا 18 سنه عشان رفع الاسامي

----------


## `OM BADR`

بس حبيت ابلغ خواتي اللي كانت مسجله عيالها خلاص ما اتسجل مره ثانيه 
واللي ما سجلت اتسير الاداره العامه للاقامه وشؤون الاجانب في الاماره ساكنه فيها 

كل وحده والاماره اللي ساكنه فيها اتسير اتسجل عيالها اللي كملوا 18 سنه 

لان حاليا يتم حصرهم والعمل فيهم ورفع توصيات بشأنهم

----------


## زخراوية ال

> اليوم مرمسه ريلي يقلي ان التسجيل موجود الحين بس في ملاحظه مهمه جدا 
> 
> اللي مسجله من قبل لعيالها على ابناء مواطنات خلاص رفعوا اساميهم للجهات المختصه 
> 
> لكن اللي ماسجلت ابدا اتسير من باجر اتسجل عيالها اللي وصلوا 18 سنه عشان رفع الاسامي



انزين ختيه الناس اللي خبرتج عنهم القرار يشملهم ولا؟

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج 

والله يفرحج دنيا واخره  :Smile:  ماقصرتي

----------


## نور 2006

الغاليه اللي مسجلين من قبل تقصدين اللي مسجلين من كم سنه و لا شي تسجيل صار في الاشهر او الايام الماضيه

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

اختي انا عندي سوال بس 

اذا كانوا العيال صغاريه تحت 18 طبعا القرار ما يشملهم و اذا كبروا يشملهم ولا 

يعني مثلا يوم يكبرون يحق لهم يقدمون على الجنسية و يحصلونها او بس اللي فوق 18

اللي موجودين احينه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه اللي مسجلين من قبل تقصدين اللي مسجلين من كم سنه و لا شي تسجيل صار في الاشهر او الايام الماضيه


كم سنه او كم شهر 
اللي كانت لهم اسامي في الجوازات يراجعون فيها او ينتظرون قرار او مرسوم
يتم العمل حاليا عليها

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي انا عندي سوال بس 
> 
> اذا كانوا العيال صغاريه تحت 18 طبعا القرار ما يشملهم و اذا كبروا يشملهم ولا 
> 
> يعني مثلا يوم يكبرون يحق لهم يقدمون على الجنسية و يحصلونها او بس اللي فوق 18
> 
> اللي موجودين احينه


حاليا يا اختي يالسين يحصرون الاسماء اللي فوق ال 18 سنه وعقب يرفعونها للتوصيه 
اما الصغار ما في اي قرار بشأنهم

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

انا قصدي يوم يكبرون يقدرون يقدمون ويحصلون جنسية ؟

----------


## نور 2006

الغاليه سامحينا على كثرة الاسئله والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج بس بالنسبه للمتزوجين من ابناء المواطنات بحصلون على الجنسيه و لا لا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انا قصدي يوم يكبرون يقدرون يقدمون ويحصلون جنسية ؟


هيه نعم 

اذا وصلوا سن ال18 مستقبلا يحق لهم التقدم بالحصول على الجنسيه

----------


## AL-Doomah

يزاج الله خير

 :Smile:

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

يزاج الله خير اختي والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير لنا و لهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه سامحينا على كثرة الاسئله والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج بس بالنسبه للمتزوجين من ابناء المواطنات بحصلون على الجنسيه و لا لا


القانون واضح 
كل ابن مواطنه بلغ ال 18 سنه له الحق بالتقدم للحصول على جنسية الدوله 
سواء كان متزوج او اعزب او امه متوفيه

----------


## love2ain

اليوم رحنا قسم الجنسية في العين وقالوا مافيه تسجيل حتى الان

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اليوم رحنا قسم الجنسية في العين وقالوا مافيه تسجيل حتى الان


للعلم يا اختي ان الجوازات الحين شغالين على الناس اللي سجلت من زمان .. تراهم هب اشوي 
واللي ما سجل ينتظر لين يردون فتح التسجيل 
الموضوع كله باوامر وتعليمات والانتظار مطلوب

----------


## نور 2006

جزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## ام جوجو99

> اذا كانت مقدمه من قبل بيرفعون اسمها وبيشوفون في وضعها 
> اذا ما قدمت خلها اتسير واتقدم


يعطيج العافية ام بدر ماقصرتي
احنا كلنا مقدمين من زمان وهي معانا
مشكورة

----------


## maryam nasib

هلا فديتج

يزاج الله خير على هالمعلومات

----------


## عبرات

للرفع

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

للرفع

----------


## زخراوية ال

للرفع

----------


## عالية الغالية

في الشارجه يعظونهم ورقة يعبون فيها البيانات 

ولازم تعديل وضع

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

• *AE* "لجنة أبناء المواطنات" برئاسة أحمد جمعة الزعابي تستعرض إجراءات الداخلية لاستلام وتحديث الطلبات وإعداد قوائم المستفيدين وتوجه بسرعة إستكمالها لحصر أعداد المستفيدين.

----------


## سوارة

انا بسال سؤال ثاني ربيعتيه تسالني اياه قلت اسالج دام ريلج في الجنسيه 
هي وافده وريلها مواطن ومعرسه من سنين يمكن 15 سنه هههههههه وتقول ما قدمت عالجنسيه لانها ما كانت تبا تغير جنسيتها بس اسمها مسجل في الخلاصه 
الحينه ريلها مصر يبا يسير يقدم لها عالجنسيه فهي حابه تعرف شو المطلوب كامل وتسال كم يطول الاجراءات لين يعطونها الجنسيه
يزاج الله كل خير

والله يرزق كل خواتنا على قد نياتهم وترى قدر الانسان مش بجوازه ولا جنسيته بالعكس بنفسه ومعاملته وايمانه بالله سبحانه والتوكل عليه في كل الامور 
لا تتحسبون الجنسيه هي اللي بتغير حياتكم او ترفع مكانتكم ...التغيير يكون من الداخل

----------


## al7llwa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بغيت استفسر منج اختي لربيعتي 

واتمنى تردين علي على اقرب وقت الله يخليج لعيالج ويبلغج فيهم 
ربيعتي وامها اهلها واهل امها كلهم مواطنين يدها و اعمامها وخوالها وعيال اعمامها وعيال خوالها وعماتها وعيال عماتها بس ابوها الله يرحمه ما طلع له جنسيه بس عندهم مرسوم ،،
وابوها حصل جواز بدون جنسيه و كان يحمل جواز راس الخيمه قبل الاتحاد بس ما جدده والحينه هي وامها مابين اهلهم 
ماعندهم 
جنسيه بس عدلو وضعهم 
خذو جواز جزر القمر 
فهل هم الحينه يقدرون يقدمون مع ابناء المواطنات ؟

----------


## حبي w

اختي ردي ع الخاص بارك الله فيج

----------


## Om Nour

اختي ما تعرفين شو وضع ابناء المواطنات من فئة البدون؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انا بسال سؤال ثاني ربيعتيه تسالني اياه قلت اسالج دام ريلج في الجنسيه 
> هي وافده وريلها مواطن ومعرسه من سنين يمكن 15 سنه هههههههه وتقول ما قدمت عالجنسيه لانها ما كانت تبا تغير جنسيتها بس اسمها مسجل في الخلاصه 
> الحينه ريلها مصر يبا يسير يقدم لها عالجنسيه فهي حابه تعرف شو المطلوب كامل وتسال كم يطول الاجراءات لين يعطونها الجنسيه
> يزاج الله كل خير
> 
> والله يرزق كل خواتنا على قد نياتهم وترى قدر الانسان مش بجوازه ولا جنسيته بالعكس بنفسه ومعاملته وايمانه بالله سبحانه والتوكل عليه في كل الامور 
> لا تتحسبون الجنسيه هي اللي بتغير حياتكم او ترفع مكانتكم ...التغيير يكون من الداخل


حياج الله وحياها الله خويتج 
دام انها مسجله في الخلاصه من 15 سنه 
يحق لزوجها يقدم لها على جنسيه بقانون التبعيه 
يسير زوجها الجوازات ويشيل 
الجوازات كلها حتى جوازات عياله 
خلاصة القيد 
شهادات الميلاد 
عقد الزواج الاصل او مصدق من المحكمه 
شهادات الدراسه 
وشهادة حسن سيره وسلوك
وهناك بيعطوها اقرار تنازل عن جوازها الحالي 
اذا ما اتاخرت الاوراق وتمت الاجراءات بشكل سليم من ثلاث الى ستة اشهر بيطلع لها جواز وجنسيه

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

‏​كان الله في عون أبناء المواطنات، فبعد قرار سيدي رئيس الدولة بتجنيس من كمل ١٨ سنة، تم تعديله بحيث اذا كان مولود قبل تاريخ تجنيس امه لا يستحق


توني وصلني هذا الخبر صدق واشاعه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بغيت استفسر منج اختي لربيعتي 
> 
> واتمنى تردين علي على اقرب وقت الله يخليج لعيالج ويبلغج فيهم 
> ربيعتي وامها اهلها واهل امها كلهم مواطنين يدها و اعمامها وخوالها وعيال اعمامها وعيال خوالها وعماتها وعيال عماتها بس ابوها الله يرحمه ما طلع له جنسيه بس عندهم مرسوم ،،
> وابوها حصل جواز بدون جنسيه و كان يحمل جواز راس الخيمه قبل الاتحاد بس ما جدده والحينه هي وامها مابين اهلهم 
> ماعندهم 
> جنسيه بس عدلو وضعهم 
> خذو جواز جزر القمر 
> فهل هم الحينه يقدرون يقدمون مع ابناء المواطنات ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الام بدون ولا مواطنه بحكم القانون؟ 
وربيعتج متزوجه ؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي ما تعرفين شو وضع ابناء المواطنات من فئة البدون؟


لازم يعدلون وضعهم وبعدها يقدمون

----------


## عالية الغالية

> ‏​كان الله في عون أبناء المواطنات، فبعد قرار سيدي رئيس الدولة بتجنيس من كمل ١٨ سنة، تم تعديله بحيث اذا كان مولود قبل تاريخ تجنيس امه لا يستحق
> 
> 
> توني وصلني هذا الخبر صدق واشاعه




الله المستعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 


يعني اللي وصل عمره 30 سنة او 40 سنة من ابناء المواطنات ما بيستحق 


واللي توه ب 18 او 20 بيستحق 





 :12 (4):

----------


## جرح وحداوي

يزااج الله كل خيير..
ماقصرتي وريلج ربي يرزقك ويوفقكم ويسخرة لج ..

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

‏​كان الله في عون أبناء المواطنات، فبعد قرار سيدي رئيس الدولة بتجنيس من كمل ١٨ سنة، تم تعديله بحيث اذا كان مولود قبل تاريخ تجنيس امه لا يستحق


توني وصلني هذا الخبر صدق واشاعه

----------


## `OM BADR`

حبيت اني اشرح بعض المواضيع وذلك لكثرة الاستفسارات حولها 

اولا : قرار رئيس الدوله واضح وصريح .. والتنفيذ صارم
اللي بيتقدم من ابناء المواطنات لازم يكون عمره 18 سنه 
اللي باقي على تكميلة ال 18 سنه يوم واحد .. نصيحه انه يروح ويرجع بعد يوم 
فا ارجوا من الاخوات ما يسألوني حول هذا الموضوع 


ثانيا : ابناء المواطنات واخر المستجدات 

حاليا تم رفع كشوفات تحتوي على اسماء ابناء المواطنات اللي قدموا من فتره طويله وهم من فئة اللذين اكتسبوا الجنسيه بحكم القانون وفئة التجنس  ( شرط ان تكون الام اكتسبت الجنسيه قبل ولادة الابناء )
وهذا القرار انتشر مؤخرا لكن حبيت اطمن خواتي انه القرار مؤقت لحين الانتهاء من تسجيل المرحله الاولى من ابناء المواطنات 
حاليا الكشوفات ارتفعت وبنتظار مرسوم تنفيذي من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله ( الموضوع ما بيطول ان شاء الله لان في اهتمام من سموه ) 

اما اللي اكتسبت الجنسيه بالتبعيه و ابنائها من اب غير مواطن .. فهم لا يستحقون الجنسيه 
( وصلتني اسئله كثيره حول هذا الموضوع والقرار فيه واضح وصريح فا ارجوا من الاخوات تفهم الامر والرضا بقوانين الدوله ) 

ثالثا : فئة البدون 
جميع الاخوات اللي هم من فئة البدون وعندهم جوازات دبي او بطاقة بدون
قانون الجنسيه بشكل عام يمنع حصولك على الجنسيه مالم تكن تحمل جنسيه دوله اخرى 
لابد من تعديل الوضع وتغير الوضع من بدون الى مقيم 
وهذا القانون ساري على جميع الفئات ( ابناء مواطنات او اصحاب المراسيم وحاملين بطاقة البدون ) 
الامر في هذه الفئه محسوم وارجوا من الاخوات التفهم

رابعا : اصحاب المراسيم 
هم الفئه التي تنتظر مرسوم تنفيذي من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله بالموافقه على منح الجنسيه
ولها اجرائتها الخاصه ما نقدر ندخل فيها .. لان في جهات عليا هم اهل اختصاص بهذه المراسيم 

يظل صاحب المرسوم هو الاقوى من حيث التنفيذ .. لو وحده عندها مرسوم باسم ابوها وقدمت على انها ابناء مواطنات مابيصدر لها مرسوم ثاني 
والافضل انها اتم على المرسوم الاول لانه يشمل رب الاسره بالابناء دون النظر الى اعمارهم 
اما مرسوم ابناء المواطنات يقتصر فقط على الابناء فوق ال 18 سنه .

اخيرا وليس اخرا

اعتذر سلفا عن الاخوات اللي يقولون لي ان استفسر لهم عن معاملات فلان وفلان لان في امور خارجه عن ارادتي وارادة زوجي.
وايضا عن الاخوات اللي يسألوني عن سبب تأخر معاملاتهم او تعرقلها اوالمستعجلين جدا؟
انا ذكرت ان في لجان خاصه بالتجنيس هم الاعلم بمن يستحق الجنسيه ومن له الاحقيه في ذلك 
الكلام الزايد ما بيقدم ولا بيأخر.

وتذكري ان الله سبحانه هو الذي بيده الخير كله .. ورزقج بيده سبحانه

والله يكون بعون خواتي ويجعلها سنة خير وفرحه يارب

----------


## سوارة

> حياج الله وحياها الله خويتج 
> دام انها مسجله في الخلاصه من 15 سنه 
> يحق لزوجها يقدم لها على جنسيه بقانون التبعيه 
> يسير زوجها الجوازات ويشيل 
> الجوازات كلها حتى جوازات عياله 
> خلاصة القيد 
> شهادات الميلاد 
> عقد الزواج الاصل او مصدق من المحكمه 
> شهادات الدراسه 
> ...


يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## al7llwa

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الام بدون ولا مواطنه بحكم القانون؟ 
> وربيعتج متزوجه ؟



يزاج الله خير الغاليه 

ربيعتي مـطلقـه من عماني الجنسيه وعندها 3 عيال 
وامها ارمله واثنيناتهن ماخذين جزر القمـر واهلهم كلهم مواطنين بحكم القانون

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

اختي نحن امي خذيت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد ما استوينا يعني خلاص ما يشملنا القرار

----------


## نمله كاشخه

بغيت اسالج اختي ام بدر 
امي كان جوازها بالتبعيه ومن عقب ابوي الله يرحمه تزوجت وسحبوا جوازها وردلها الجواز بأمر من رئيس الدوله وعندي اخوان من امي هل تعتبر انها مواطنه واخواني بيعطونهم الجنسيه وعلما ان امي عندها خلاصة قيد لوحدها

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

اذا كانت الام مواطنة بحكم القانون او مواطنة بحكم التبعية يفرق ولا ؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه 
> 
> ربيعتي مـطلقـه من عماني الجنسيه وعندها 3 عيال 
> وامها ارمله واثنيناتهن ماخذين جزر القمـر واهلهم كلهم مواطنين بحكم القانون


ماشي طريقه نستند فيها 
لا من ابناء المواطنات ولا من ابناء الموطنين 
معناته ماشي غير المرسوم 
والمرسوم له وضعيه ثانيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي نحن امي خذيت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد ما استوينا يعني خلاص ما يشملنا القرار


كمرحله اولى لين الحين شغالين على اللي قبل 
اللي محصله جنسيه بحكم القانون او بالتجنس قبل لا اتيب عيال .. وبعدين يابت عيال 
احب اخبرج ان الشغل في الاداره العامه للجنسيه يمشي خطوه خطوه 
يخلصون الفئات الاقوى ثم اللي بعدها واللي بعدها وهكذا لين يخلصون منهم كلهم 
لا اتحاتين بيكون لكم نصيب ان شاء الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بغيت اسالج اختي ام بدر 
> امي كان جوازها بالتبعيه ومن عقب ابوي الله يرحمه تزوجت وسحبوا جوازها وردلها الجواز بأمر من رئيس الدوله وعندي اخوان من امي هل تعتبر انها مواطنه واخواني بيعطونهم الجنسيه وعلما ان امي عندها خلاصة قيد لوحدها


اختي نمله اظن اني رمستج قبل على الخاص وشرحت لج الموضوع 

بس على ما اظن مثل حالة الوالده تنظر لها لجنة التحقيقات الخاصه بالجنسيه لان في ابناء يو قبل وفي ابناء بعد 
اذا سارت الجوازات مع الاوراق الثبوتيه بيخبروها بكل شي 
اما هنيه ما اقدر اجزم واحكم بحكم التغيرات اللي صارت مع الوالده 
والسموحه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اذا كانت الام مواطنة بحكم القانون او مواطنة بحكم التبعية يفرق ولا ؟


هيه يفرق وااايد 

ردي للموضوع من البدايه في الصفحه الاولى انا شارحه الكيفيات وشوفي الفرق 
وفي الصفحه الثانيه شارحه تفاصيل حكم التبعيه 

واشكر مرورج الكريم

----------


## نمله كاشخه

لدي جنسيه من التابعية زوجي المواطن هو الذي ربا الولد يستحق اولا ولدي اقرار اعالة من المحكمه والاب متنازل

----------


## `OM BADR`

> لدي جنسيه من التابعية زوجي المواطن هو الذي ربا الولد يستحق اولا ولدي اقرار اعالة من المحكمه والاب متنازل


على قانون الجنسيه ما يستوي 
انا شرحت قانون التبعيه في الصفحه الاولى والثانيه 
اذا كانت فيه استثناءات هذا الشي اتحدده اللجنه بناء على اوامر عليا

----------


## al7llwa

> ماشي طريقه نستند فيها 
> لا من ابناء المواطنات ولا من ابناء الموطنين 
> معناته ماشي غير المرسوم 
> والمرسوم له وضعيه ثانيه


كيف يعني وضعية ثانيــه ؟ 
يدها ابو ابوها عنده جنسيه فابوها الله ييرحمه من ابناء المواطنين 
يزاج الله خير اختي وما قصرتي

----------


## حتاويه1

عندي سوال

يقولون نزل قرار يديد اذا الام عندها الجنسيه قبل ما ينولدون عيالها العيال بحصلون واذا بعد لا صح هذا القرار ولا

----------


## Um.Nasser

طرشتلج رسالة على الخاص يا ام بدر

اتمنى الرد

----------


## `OM BADR`

حبيت اني اشرح بعض المواضيع وذلك لكثرة الاستفسارات حولها 

اولا : قرار رئيس الدوله واضح وصريح .. والتنفيذ صارم
اللي بيتقدم من ابناء المواطنات لازم يكون عمره 18 سنه 
اللي باقي على تكميلة ال 18 سنه يوم واحد .. نصيحه انه يروح ويرجع بعد يوم 
فا ارجوا من الاخوات ما يسألوني حول هذا الموضوع 


ثانيا : ابناء المواطنات واخر المستجدات 

حاليا تم رفع كشوفات تحتوي على اسماء ابناء المواطنات اللي قدموا من فتره طويله وهم من فئة اللذين اكتسبوا الجنسيه بحكم القانون وفئة التجنس  ( شرط ان تكون الام اكتسبت الجنسيه قبل ولادة الابناء )
وهذا القرار انتشر مؤخرا لكن حبيت اطمن خواتي انه القرار مؤقت لحين الانتهاء من تسجيل المرحله الاولى من ابناء المواطنات 
حاليا الكشوفات ارتفعت وبنتظار مرسوم تنفيذي من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله ( الموضوع ما بيطول ان شاء الله لان في اهتمام من سموه ) 

اما اللي اكتسبت الجنسيه بالتبعيه و ابنائها من اب غير مواطن .. فهم لا يستحقون الجنسيه 
( وصلتني اسئله كثيره حول هذا الموضوع والقرار فيه واضح وصريح فا ارجوا من الاخوات تفهم الامر والرضا بقوانين الدوله ) 

ثالثا : فئة البدون 
جميع الاخوات اللي هم من فئة البدون وعندهم جوازات دبي او بطاقة بدون
قانون الجنسيه بشكل عام يمنع حصولك على الجنسيه مالم تكن تحمل جنسيه دوله اخرى 
لابد من تعديل الوضع وتغير الوضع من بدون الى مقيم 
وهذا القانون ساري على جميع الفئات ( ابناء مواطنات او اصحاب المراسيم وحاملين بطاقة البدون ) 
الامر في هذه الفئه محسوم وارجوا من الاخوات التفهم

رابعا : اصحاب المراسيم 
هم الفئه التي تنتظر مرسوم تنفيذي من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله بالموافقه على منح الجنسيه
ولها اجرائتها الخاصه ما نقدر ندخل فيها .. لان في جهات عليا هم اهل اختصاص بهذه المراسيم 

يظل صاحب المرسوم هو الاقوى من حيث التنفيذ .. لو وحده عندها مرسوم باسم ابوها وقدمت على انها ابناء مواطنات مابيصدر لها مرسوم ثاني 
والافضل انها اتم على المرسوم الاول لانه يشمل رب الاسره بالابناء دون النظر الى اعمارهم 
اما مرسوم ابناء المواطنات يقتصر فقط على الابناء فوق ال 18 سنه .

اخيرا وليس اخرا

اعتذر سلفا عن الاخوات اللي يقولون لي ان استفسر لهم عن معاملات فلان وفلان لان في امور خارجه عن ارادتي وارادة زوجي.
وايضا عن الاخوات اللي يسألوني عن سبب تأخر معاملاتهم او تعرقلها اوالمستعجلين جدا؟
انا ذكرت ان في لجان خاصه بالتجنيس هم الاعلم بمن يستحق الجنسيه ومن له الاحقيه في ذلك 
الكلام الزايد ما بيقدم ولا بيأخر.

وتذكري ان الله سبحانه هو الذي بيده الخير كله .. ورزقج بيده سبحانه

والله يكون بعون خواتي ويجعلها سنة خير وفرحه يارب

----------


## `OM BADR`

> كيف يعني وضعية ثانيــه ؟ 
> يدها ابو ابوها عنده جنسيه فابوها الله ييرحمه من ابناء المواطنين 
> يزاج الله خير اختي وما قصرتي


يعني ما عندهم مرسوم ؟
اذا كانوا من فئة ابناء المواطنات مثل ما ذكرتي فا لازم تنظر لها اللجنه واتحدد امرهم 
لان هنيه ماا قدر اجزم الموضوع لانه فيه امور يبالها توضيح اكثر

----------


## (( بسمه ))

السلام عليكم يالغاليه يزاج الله ألف خيييييير فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 

أنا أمي مواطنه مولوده فدبي 

أبوي من فئة البدون عنده جواز من إمارة أم القوين بدون جنسيه 

زوجي مواطن متزوجه من 9 سنوات تقريبا وعندي ولد

حصلت على الجواز الاماراتي من دبي لأن أبوي تنازل عن حضانتي ولأني أعتبر من أبناء المواطنات 

أبوي رافض رفض نهائي أن يقدم على جواز جزر القمر

كيف أتصرف الحين 

وهل أقدر أحصل الجنسيه الاماراتيه عن طريق زوجي أو أمي 

وشو هي الأوراق المطلوبه ووين أقدم 

وتسلمييييييييين فديتج يزاج الله خير

----------


## ليلتـي

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، و رزقاً طيباً، و عملاً متقبلاً

----------


## حتاويه1

اختي نحن امي خذت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد ما استوينا يعني خلاص نفقد الامل الله يخليج اسالي ريلج وردي علي وهل ملفاتنا ارتفعت وياهم ولا
وشكرا لج اختي

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

سوال سريع : اذا كان عندي عيال بعضهم فوق 18 و بعضهم تحت 18 

يعني نصهم يحصلون جنسية و نصهم لا ؟

----------


## al7llwa

> يعني ما عندهم مرسوم ؟
> اذا كانوا من فئة ابناء المواطنات مثل ما ذكرتي فا لازم تنظر لها اللجنه واتحدد امرهم 
> لان هنيه ماا قدر اجزم الموضوع لانه فيه امور يبالها توضيح اكثر


امبله الغاليه عندهم مرسوم 
انا قصدي اسالج ان بينزل اساميهم مع ابناء المواطنات ولا لا ؟؟ 
مثل ماذكرت لان اهلهم كلهم مواطنين بس ربيعتي وامها بين هالعايله ماعندهم 
لان ابوها الله يرحمه ما طلع له جنسيه و كتب اسمه بس ما نزل لهم الجنسيه 
بس لين الحيينه عندهم مرسوم ف الجوازات

----------


## حبوبه 222

الغالية أنا عندي استفسار اذا في مجال اتردين علي 
نحن أربع أخوان 
الوالده انفصلت عن أبوها في خلاصة القيد سنة 84 
انا واختي مولدين قبل تاريخ 84 وفي الاساس الوالده مواطنة اب عن جد كيف بيكون وضعنا ؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم يالغاليه يزاج الله ألف خيييييير فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 
> 
> أنا أمي مواطنه مولوده فدبي 
> 
> أبوي من فئة البدون عنده جواز من إمارة أم القوين بدون جنسيه 
> 
> زوجي مواطن متزوجه من 9 سنوات تقريبا وعندي ولد
> 
> حصلت على الجواز الاماراتي من دبي لأن أبوي تنازل عن حضانتي ولأني أعتبر من أبناء المواطنات 
> ...


عندج اكثر من طريقه اذا كنت اللي اظنه صح 
اولا شي بالنسبه لابوج اذا كان من حملة المراسيم او من فئة ابناء المواطنات لازم يعدل وضعه بجلب اي جنسيه سواء كانت جزر القمر او غيره .. المهم يعدل وضعه 

اما انتي عندج حلين 
امج مواطنه بجواز وجنسيه 
قدمي على انج من ابناء المواطنات وخذي الجنسيه بناء على كيفية اكتساب امج للجنسيه

الحل الثاني ريلج 
بعد خمس سنوات من زواجكم يحق لج اخذ الجنسيه بالتبعيه ( طبعا ريلج مواطن بجواز وجنسيه )

في ملاحظه مهمه 
انتي لازم اتعدلين وضعج لان جواز دبي ما ينظر له كاتعديل وضع 
خذي جنسية اي دوله اخرى وبعدها قدمي على الطرق اللي ذكرتها

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي نحن امي خذت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد ما استوينا يعني خلاص نفقد الامل الله يخليج اسالي ريلج وردي علي وهل ملفاتنا ارتفعت وياهم ولا
> وشكرا لج اختي


لا يا اختي لا تفقدي الامل انا قلت ان هذا القرار مؤقت لحين الانتهاء من تسجيل المرحله الاولى من ابناء المواطنات 
العمل يا اختي في الجوازات يتم خطوه خطوه وحسب الفئه والكل بيحصل دوره 

والعمل لازال قيد الاجراء

----------


## `OM BADR`

> سوال سريع : اذا كان عندي عيال بعضهم فوق 18 و بعضهم تحت 18 
> 
> يعني نصهم يحصلون جنسية و نصهم لا ؟


هيه نعم قرار رئيس الدوله واضح وصارم
حتى لو باقي على سن ال 18 يوم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> امبله الغاليه عندهم مرسوم 
> انا قصدي اسالج ان بينزل اساميهم مع ابناء المواطنات ولا لا ؟؟ 
> مثل ماذكرت لان اهلهم كلهم مواطنين بس ربيعتي وامها بين هالعايله ماعندهم 
> لان ابوها الله يرحمه ما طلع له جنسيه و كتب اسمه بس ما نزل لهم الجنسيه 
> بس لين الحيينه عندهم مرسوم ف الجوازات


حلو 
اذا كانوا من حملة المراسيم بيكونو اقوى من فئة ابناء المواطنات
لان المرسوم يشمل الاسره كلها بغض النظر عن الفئات العمريه 

واذا قدموا على ابناء المواطنات ما بيصدر لهم مرسوم ثاني لان اصلا عندهم مرسوم من قبل 

فا يتمو على مرسومهم لحين صدور قرار تنفيذي بشأنه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغالية أنا عندي استفسار اذا في مجال اتردين علي 
> نحن أربع أخوان 
> الوالده انفصلت عن أبوها في خلاصة القيد سنة 84 
> انا واختي مولدين قبل تاريخ 84 وفي الاساس الوالده مواطنة اب عن جد كيف بيكون وضعنا ؟


افهم من رمستج انه الام مواطنه قبل لااتيبكم ويمكن قبل لاتتزوج ابوكم

معناته انتو من ضمن القرار اللي اصدره رئيس الدوله 
اذا كانت الوالده مسجله اساميكم زمان في ادارة الجوازات على ابناء المواطنات بيكون اسمكم من ضمن الاسماء اللي ارتفعت مؤخرا اما اذا ما سجلتكم ابدا اتسير اتسجلكم في ادارة الجوازات التابعه لإمارتكم

----------


## (( بسمه ))

هلا حبيبتي يزاج الله خير عالرد ما قصرتي

بس كيف أعدل وضعي بروحي بدون أبوي لأن أبوي رافض أنه يعدل وضعه ودوم يوم أتصل الجوازات يقولون لازم أبوج يعدل وضعه وأنتي تكونين وياه 

هو بدون ومب من أبناء المواطنات ورافض يقدم على جزر القمر

هاللي مخرب علي كل شي الله كريم

----------


## حبوبه 222

في البداية حبيت اشكرج على ردج وجزاج الله خير 
الوالده من زمان امقدمه وبعد ردينا حدثنا البيانات عشان الوالد عطاج عمره والله يبشرج بالخير 
رفجه علي اذا كانت اسماءنا من ضمنهم وان شا الله من ضمنهم بدعي لج بالتوفيق وين ما كنتي

----------


## مها الشحي

مشكورة اختى على الشرح الجميل والموضع 
في ميزان حسناتج يارب 
اختى بغيت اعرف 
لو انا مواطنه ومتزوجه من غير مواطن من الخليج واسكن مع زوجي في بلاده 
هل يحق بطلب الجنسيه لعيالي من عمر 18 وفوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al7llwa

> حلو 
> اذا كانوا من حملة المراسيم بيكونو اقوى من فئة ابناء المواطنات
> لان المرسوم يشمل الاسره كلها بغض النظر عن الفئات العمريه 
> 
> واذا قدموا على ابناء المواطنات ما بيصدر لهم مرسوم ثاني لان اصلا عندهم مرسوم من قبل 
> 
> فا يتمو على مرسومهم لحين صدور قرار تنفيذي بشأنه



يزاج الله الف خيــر الغاليه وماقصصرتي 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج والله يخليج ان شاء الله 
لعيالج واتجوفينهم معاريس ان شاء الله و اسمحيلنا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا حبيبتي يزاج الله خير عالرد ما قصرتي
> 
> بس كيف أعدل وضعي بروحي بدون أبوي لأن أبوي رافض أنه يعدل وضعه ودوم يوم أتصل الجوازات يقولون لازم أبوج يعدل وضعه وأنتي تكونين وياه 
> 
> هو بدون ومب من أبناء المواطنات ورافض يقدم على جزر القمر
> 
> هاللي مخرب علي كل شي الله كريم


اذا الاب رافض مشكله حاولو تقنعوه ان مافي حل ثاني غير هذا الحل 

وحاولي عن طريق ريلج انج اتعدلين وضعج كون ريلج مواطن ممكن في الجوازات ينظرون لموضوعج بشكل ثاني 
هاي ما اقدر اشرحها لج لانها صعبه اشوي يبالها مسؤول في الجوازات يفهمها ريلج 
والسموحه اختي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يزاج الله الف خيــر الغاليه وماقصصرتي 
> وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج والله يخليج ان شاء الله 
> لعيالج واتجوفينهم معاريس ان شاء الله و اسمحيلنا


الله يبارك فيج 
بعدني صغنونه يالسه اتهنى في عرسي هههه ما عندي غير بدر حبيبي اول سنه 
ان شاء الله اشوفه معرس جان عندج له عروس زين ههههههه  :13 (33):

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مشكورة اختى على الشرح الجميل والموضع 
> في ميزان حسناتج يارب 
> اختى بغيت اعرف 
> لو انا مواطنه ومتزوجه من غير مواطن من الخليج واسكن مع زوجي في بلاده 
> هل يحق بطلب الجنسيه لعيالي من عمر 18 وفوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟


تم الرد في الخاص

----------


## fresh hear

كل عام وانتوا بخير علها يا رب سنة خير ع الجميع ^^
مشكوره الغاليه ام بدر على متابعتج للموضوع وردج علينا ربي يوفق الغلا 
اللحين شو صار ؟ حد سار الجوازات اليوم او سمع اخبار يديده ؟
فديتج ام بدر تعرفين متى بينزلون الاسماء المحصوره او اي قرار يديد ؟

----------


## برق لمع

وضحت الامور بارك الله فيج

----------


## أم الفيصل

إذا وحدة عايشة مع زوجها في بلد غير بلدة وعيالها عندهم إقامة الدولة تقدر تقدم لعيالها لو وصلوا 18 ؟
وشو بالنسبة اللي مقدمين من زمان ما يقدمون اليوم سمعت ان الجوازات اليوم فاتحة التسجيل نروح والا خلاص يكفي التسجيل القديم ؟

----------


## fresh hear

يا كثر اللي ينقال ، اليوم يقولون نزلت دفعه من اسامي المستحقين ويبصمونهم ياليت نعرف اذا صدق او اشاعه

----------


## عالية الغالية

*اللهم ياسميع يابصير 
يامن هو ع كل شي قدير 

يامن كان نعم المجيب لنوح لما دعاه 

اللهم ياذا الجلال 


ارحم ضعف والدتي فقد اشتعل الرأس منها شيبا ووهن العظم منها ولم تكن بدعائك ربي شقيه 

اللهم يامن جعلت العسر بين يسرين 


يسر لنا أمرنا 

وحقق لنا مبتغانا 

وارزقنا من فضلك 

ومن خزائنك 

يا رحمن يارحيم 

لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 


اللهم اني استودعك رجائي فقل له كن فيكون 


وصل الله وسلم وبارك ع سيدنا محمد وع اله واصحابة اجمعين*

----------


## 7LeeEeema

> *اللهم ياسميع يابصير 
> يامن هو ع كل شي قدير 
> 
> يامن كان نعم المجيب لنوح لما دعاه 
> 
> اللهم ياذا الجلال 
> 
> 
> ارحم ضعف والدتي فقد اشتعل الرأس منها شيبا ووهن العظم منها ولم تكن بدعائك ربي شقيه 
> ...


 ااامــــــــــــــــين

----------


## candy box

شكر على التوضيح

----------


## `OM BADR`

> كل عام وانتوا بخير علها يا رب سنة خير ع الجميع ^^
> مشكوره الغاليه ام بدر على متابعتج للموضوع وردج علينا ربي يوفق الغلا 
> اللحين شو صار ؟ حد سار الجوازات اليوم او سمع اخبار يديده ؟
> فديتج ام بدر تعرفين متى بينزلون الاسماء المحصوره او اي قرار يديد ؟


الاسماء المحصوره موجوده حاليا في انتظار قرار بشأنها من الجهات العليا 
طبعا الاسماء ما بيتم الاعلان عنها لسريتها ولخصوصيتها ..
وانا اعتذرت من كل الاخوات اللي قالوا لي اشيك على اساميهم اذا نزلت ولا لا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> إذا وحدة عايشة مع زوجها في بلد غير بلدة وعيالها عندهم إقامة الدولة تقدر تقدم لعيالها لو وصلوا 18 ؟
> وشو بالنسبة اللي مقدمين من زمان ما يقدمون اليوم سمعت ان الجوازات اليوم فاتحة التسجيل نروح والا خلاص يكفي التسجيل القديم ؟



هذا الشي اتقرره اللجنه الخاصه بمتابعة احوال الجنسيه بعد البحث والنظر في الابناء مستقبلا 
وين ساكنين ووين يشتغلون ووين يدرسون .. الخ 
بعد جمع المعلومات ترفع الى جهات مختصه اتحدد قرار تجنيسهم 

اللي قدموا من زمان خلاص ما يحتاج يقدمون الحين الا لو كان في تحديث في البيانات 
مثل الوفاه او الطلاق ... الخ

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يا كثر اللي ينقال ، اليوم يقولون نزلت دفعه من اسامي المستحقين ويبصمونهم ياليت نعرف اذا صدق او اشاعه



اي شاعه يا اختي الله يهديج
قرار رئيس الدوله قيد التنفيذ والجماعه في الجوازات شغالين ليل ونهار 
ومولازم يتم الاعلان عن اسماء الناس اللي حصلت
اللي بيطلع اسمه وبيكون مستحق بيتصلون فيه وبيتابعون معاه كل الاجراءات 
مو لازم اعلانات ونشر 
كل واحد له الاحقيه في طلب التجنس بيتم التواصل معاه 
لاتستعجلون

----------


## `OM BADR`

اتعجب من تكرار الاسئله عند بعض الاخوات في العام و الرسائل الخاصه
رغم اني جاوبت عليها وشرحتها وكررتها في اكثر من رد 
بس الظاهر بعض الاخوات ما تبي اتحمل نفسها عناء قراءة الردود صفحه ورى صفحه 


الله يكون بعون خواتي .. ^__^

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

يعطيييج الف عافيه

----------


## fresh hear

> اي شاعه يا اختي الله يهديج
> قرار رئيس الدوله قيد التنفيذ والجماعه في الجوازات شغالين ليل ونهار 
> ومولازم يتم الاعلان عن اسماء الناس اللي حصلت
> اللي بيطلع اسمه وبيكون مستحق بيتصلون فيه وبيتابعون معاه كل الاجراءات 
> مو لازم اعلانات ونشر 
> كل واحد له الاحقيه في طلب التجنس بيتم التواصل معاه 
> لاتستعجلون


يالغاليه فهمتيني غلط مب قصدي قرار الشيخ إشاعه قصدي منتشر برودكاست انه نزلت الاسامي فالجوازات واتصلوا فالناس و ساروا يخلصون اجرائاتهم فقلت احتمال انه اشاعه لانج تقولين بعدهم يشتغلون عليه ادريبهم ما بيقصرون فديتج ^^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يالغاليه فهمتيني غلط مب قصدي قرار الشيخ إشاعه قصدي منتشر برودكاست انه نزلت الاسامي فالجوازات واتصلوا فالناس و ساروا يخلصون اجرائاتهم فقلت احتمال انه اشاعه لانج تقولين بعدهم يشتغلون عليه ادريبهم ما بيقصرون فديتج ^^


لا عادي فديتج
اصلا الاسامي موجوده في الجوازات بس ما في خبر رسمي بهذا ولا بيصدر خبر رسمي 
كل الاخبار اللي بتسمعيها انه اللجنه تتابع احوال ابناء المواطنات ومن هذا الكلام 

بعدين الجوازات يدقون على كل من له صله بالتجنيس 
تتحرين الجوازات عندهم ابناء المواطنات وبس ؟؟!!
عندهم البدون واصحاب المراسيم وزوجات المواطنين وطلبات التجنس والمقيمين وغيرها كثير كثير 
في ناس واايد عندهم معاملات في الجنسيه 
فا شي طبيعي انهم يدقون على الناس عسب يكملون بعض الاجراءات 
موضوع التجنيس اخباره حاره هل الايام .. عسب جيه اي واحد يسير الجوازات يحاول ياخذ اي معلومه ويحولها الى اشاعه وهلم جرى .

----------


## ع ـزي شمـوخي

اختي مشكورة و ربي ييزاج الف الف خييييير ع التووضيييح 

امممممم

بسألج ... بخصوص(التجنيس بالتبعيه)

انا ربيعتي عمانيه و زوجها موآطن يعني يصير تآخذ الجواز بعد 5 سنين يعني اكيد و هيه غ ذمته و يآيبه منه بنت ؟

و بعد يعني لو اطلقت لآ سمح الله منه تنسحب الجنسية عنهآ ولا بتم ؟

و كيف يوصولها خبر التجنيس ؟ لآزم اتسير اتقدم ولا بيطلعلها بدون تقديم ؟ 

امممم و كيف يعني .. يعني اذا كانت لآ سمح الله لها سوابق عند الشرطه ولا ؟ يعني مثلا ماسكينها الشرطه او فاتحين فيها سجل او جناية ما فهمت ؟

مشكورة و السموحه

----------


## Luna Piena

للرفع !!!

----------


## هنوده البلوشي

هلا اختي امس رحت قسم الجنسيه في دبي وقلت لهم نحن امي خذيت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد استوينا. قالو لنا انتو ما تستحقون ان شاءلله انا حاسه في امل بعده

----------


## كااتمة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته

مشكووورة و يزاااااج الله الف خيير ع التوضيييح ..

بغيت اسالج ... انا من ابناء المواطنات ... استلمت الجواز الاماراتي سنة 2002 ... و عندي مرسووم.... و الوالدة استلمت الجنسية سنة 1993 بحكم القانون و هي حصلت على الجنسية بعد العيااال ...و ابووي متوفي الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنة ...

فـ هل نحن نستحق الجنسية ؟؟

و شي دفعااات ثانية غير هالدفعة ؟؟

اتريااا ردج بفاارغ الصبر .. و يزاااااااج الله الف خير ع المتاابعة و في ميزان حسنااتج ان شا الله ....

----------


## أم امون

للرفع

----------


## diya

يا خواتي من قرايتي للموضوع ومتابعتي له عرفت معظم الاجوبة والاجراءات 
خواتي راجعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا كل الموضوع وبتلاقون اجوبة لمعظم الاسئلة 

اختي انا لا من هني ولا هناك عسب جي طرشت لج ع الخاص والسموحه

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

للرفع

----------


## تـوتي فـروتي

مشكورة ماقصرتي كفيتيي وفيتي

----------


## كتكوتا

مشكوره اختي ما قصرتي
يزاج الله خير
في ميزان حسناتج :Smile:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي مشكورة و ربي ييزاج الف الف خييييير ع التووضيييح 
> 
> امممممم
> 
> بسألج ... بخصوص(التجنيس بالتبعيه)
> 
> انا ربيعتي عمانيه و زوجها موآطن يعني يصير تآخذ الجواز بعد 5 سنين يعني اكيد و هيه غ ذمته و يآيبه منه بنت ؟
> 
> و بعد يعني لو اطلقت لآ سمح الله منه تنسحب الجنسية عنهآ ولا بتم ؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام 
رغم اني شرحت قانون التبعيه في الصفحه الاولى والثانيه 
بس بخبرج اياها باختصار 
بعد خمس سنوات من تسجيلها في خلاصة القيد يحق لزوجها ان يقدم لها طلب الحصول على الجنسيه 
لازم اتقدم هيا وزوجها ولازم موافقة زوجها ومتابعة المعامله .. لحين اتمام الاجراءات.

طبعا من ضمن اوراق التقديم شهادة حسن سيره وسلوك تصدر من الامن الجنائي وهاذي الشهاده تحتوي على كل السجلات الخاصه قديمه او جديده - ( طبعا اذا كان عندها سوابق جنائيه ) 
ولما اتكلم عن السجلات الجنائيه اقصد السجلات القويه مثلا :
( قتل - سرقه - مخدرات - دعاره - ترويج - تهريب - سكر - قضايا مخله بالشرف ... الخ من هاذي القضايا اللي تم فيها حكم قاضي بالسجن او الابعاد من الدوله ) 
هذه القضايا تمنع الحصول على الجنسيه ..لاسباب امنيه 
اما السجلات البسيطه 
( قضيه ماليه صغيره صار فيها تسويه وانحلت - او مشاجره بين شخصين على سبب بسيط انتهت بالصلح - او قضيه مروريه بسيطه وانحلت ) 
هاذي ما تعتبر قضايا كبيره او قويه بس اتكون موجوده من ضمن السجلات الجنائيه ينظر في مدى قوتها وغالبا يغض النظر عنها والراي فيها يعود للجنه الخاصه بالجنسيه .

اما عن طلاقها او وفاة زوجها 
ما تسحب منها الجنسيه الا إذا ؟؟
اتزوجت وافد 
ارتكبت جريمه قويه من احدى الجرائم اللي ذكرتها فوق 
غادرت دولة الامارات لاكثر من اربع سنوات متواصله 

ان شاء الله وضحت الصوره ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا اختي امس رحت قسم الجنسيه في دبي وقلت لهم نحن امي خذيت الجنسيه بحكم القانون بعد استوينا. قالو لنا انتو ما تستحقون ان شاءلله انا حاسه في امل بعده


انا قلت ان حاليا تم رفع كشوفات تحتوي على اسماء ابناء المواطنات اللي قدموا من فتره طويله وهم من فئة اللذين اكتسبوا الجنسيه بحكم القانون وفئة التجنس ( شرط ان تكون الام اكتسبت الجنسيه قبل ولادة الابناء )
وهذا القرار انتشر مؤخرا لكن حبيت اطمن خواتي انه القرار مؤقت لحين الانتهاء من تسجيل المرحله الاولى من ابناء المواطنات 
حاليا الكشوفات ارتفعت وبنتظار مرسوم تنفيذي من صاحب السمو رئيس الدوله ( الموضوع ما بيطول ان شاء الله لان في اهتمام من سموه ) 

العمل في الجوازات مو خبط وعشواء 
الشغل يتم على فرز الاسماء والنظر في اولوية الاستحقاق ومتابعة الموضوع خطوه خطوه لحين الانتهاء من جميع الفئات 

اتحلو بالصبر واستعينوا بالله .. وبإذن الله كل واحد بيحصل نصيبه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته
> 
> مشكووورة و يزاااااج الله الف خيير ع التوضيييح ..
> 
> بغيت اسالج ... انا من ابناء المواطنات ... استلمت الجواز الاماراتي سنة 2002 ... و عندي مرسووم.... و الوالدة استلمت الجنسية سنة 1993 بحكم القانون و هي حصلت على الجنسية بعد العيااال ...و ابووي متوفي الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنة ...
> 
> فـ هل نحن نستحق الجنسية ؟؟
> 
> و شي دفعااات ثانية غير هالدفعة ؟؟
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نعم تستحقين وانتي من ابناء الموطنات بعد ما استويتو .. بس حاليا ما في تعليمات بشأنكم لحين الانتهاء من تسجيل المرحله الاولى من ابناء المواطنات 

شي دفعات ورى دفعات والشغل ماشي 

بس في ملاحظه مهمه 
لازم يكون عندج جواز دوله اخرى غير الجواز الاماراتي 
من شروط التقديم لازم اتكون في جنسيه سابقه .. ولا ما بيتم النظر في الموضوع

----------


## ع ـزي شمـوخي

مشكوورة الغالية فـ ميزااان حسناتج يا رب ......

ما عليج زووود وما منج قصوور .. 

و سمحيلناا غثاااينج بـ اسئلتنااا ... سمحيلنا .. 

مشكوورة .. 

و وضحت الصورة ... شكرا

----------


## وديمـه

انا متابعه الموضوع وياكم فالمنتدى 
عندي عيال اختي في نفس الوضع
ابشركم حبيباتي تراهم بدو يتصلون ويطرشون مسجات للي مقدمين
وملاحظه .. الي مقدمين من زمان .. ما يقولون ما بنروح نقدم خلاص ملفاتنا موجوده .. لازم يودون جنسية الام وجوازها وجوازات الابناء سارية المفعول .. لادارة الجوازت فالمنطقه الي تابعين لها... لان الوزاره تبغي تفرز الفئه الي وضعم سليم من كل النواحي لانه في وايدين عندهم جوازات منتهيه او ما عندهم جوازات مول 

وبعد ما يودون صور جوازات الابناء والام وجنسيتها .. الوزاره تجيك على ملف الطلب القديم "اذا كانو مقدمين من قبل".. ويشوفون الطلب والجوازات سليمه وسارية المفعول وضعهم كل شي تمام .. 
والي ما مقدمين مول يسون نفس الشي.."يعني يودون صور جوازات الابناء وجنسية الام وجوازها " 

وبعدها يتصلون ويطرشون مسجات من الوزاره ع الارقام الي سجلوها يوم ودو صور الجوازات ..خلال اسبوع لأسبوعين تقريبا
وهذا الطلبات المذكوره فالمسج الي طرشوه لعيال اختي من الوزاره ..
1- صورة عن خلاصه قيد الأم.2- صورة عن جواز سفر الأم.3- صورة عن عقد الزواج.4- صورة عن جواز سفر الأب.5- صورة عن ملكيه البيت أو عقد الإيجار.6- صور عن شهادات ميلاد الأبناء.7- صورعن جوازات سفر الابناء مع الاقامه.8- شهادة عمل للأبناء ان كانوا من الموظفين مع ذكر تاريخ التعين والتسلسل الدراسي لهم .9- عدد 3 صور ملونه لكل ابن.10- حضور الأم مع الأبناء أثناء التسجيل .11- تصوير الاوراق على A4.12- احضار الاوراق للتدقيق و أخذ موعد.ادارة الجنسيه ..

....
يعني الي عنده جوازات سابقه يروح يجددهن لانهم ما بياخذون الطلب بجوازات منتهيه او بدون جوازات
وبعد ما يودون الطلبات المذكوره فالمسج يعطونهم موعد مقابله .. وما اعرف شو بيصير بعدها بالضبط .. انشاءالله ينزلون المراسيم بعدها ع طول
والي اعرفه انه الاسامي بتنرفع بعد المقابله لوزارة شؤون الرئاسه وراح يصدر لها المرسوم بعد مده بسيطه 
وبعد لا انسى شي .. الي بداين فيهم اول شي هم الي وضعهم سليم وعندهم جوازات سارية المفعول وامهم تكون مواطنه عندها الجنسيه قبل لا تيب العيال وما تكون محصله الجنسيه عن طريق التبعيه يعني مثلا " سوريه خذت سوري ويابت منه عيال وبعدها تطلقت وتزوجت مواطن وحصلت الجنسيه بالتبعيه تبغي تروح تقدم لعيالها الاوليين ...ما يصير 
.........

هذي المعلومات الي اتضحت وحبيت اخبركم عنها .. لاتنسوني من دعواتكم
واشكر ام بدر على مجهودها .. وسعة بالها .. والله يوفجها وين ما كانت يا رب
زالله يجعلها سنة خير وبركه عالجميع قوولو آمييين

----------


## مربوشة

الحمدلله  :Smile:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انا متابعه الموضوع وياكم فالمنتدى 
> عندي عيال اختي في نفس الوضع
> ابشركم حبيباتي تراهم بدو يتصلون ويطرشون مسجات للي مقدمين
> وملاحظه .. الي مقدمين من زمان .. ما يقولون ما بنروح نقدم خلاص ملفاتنا موجوده .. لازم يودون جنسية الام وجوازها وجوازات الابناء سارية المفعول .. لادارة الجوازت فالمنطقه الي تابعين لها... لان الوزاره تبغي تفرز الفئه الي وضعم سليم من كل النواحي لانه في وايدين عندهم جوازات منتهيه او ما عندهم جوازات مول 
> 
> وبعد ما يودون صور جوازات الابناء والام وجنسيتها .. الوزاره تجيك على ملف الطلب القديم "اذا كانو مقدمين من قبل".. ويشوفون الطلب والجوازات سليمه وسارية المفعول وضعهم كل شي تمام .. 
> والي ما مقدمين مول يسون نفس الشي.."يعني يودون صور جوازات الابناء وجنسية الام وجوازها " 
> 
> وبعدها يتصلون ويطرشون مسجات من الوزاره ع الارقام الي سجلوها يوم ودو صور الجوازات ..خلال اسبوع لأسبوعين تقريبا
> ...


يزاج الله خير اختي على الاضافه 
واشكر مشاركتج الطيبه ^_^

----------


## برق لمع

الغاليه بالنسبه للي انولدو قبل لاتحصل امهم الجنسيه ما بيحصلون؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه بالنسبه للي انولدو قبل لاتحصل امهم الجنسيه ما بيحصلون؟؟؟؟!!!!!


الغاليه انتي متابعه الموضوع معانا 
لان هذا السؤال يتكرر واايد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...009677&page=25

----------


## برق لمع

> الغاليه انتي متابعه الموضوع معانا 
> لان هذا السؤال يتكرر واايد 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...009677&page=25


متى انزين سنين ولا اشهر يعني المرحله الثانيه متى

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

*جزاج الله خير اختي

بس عندي سؤال محد تطرق اليه

فيه قانون قديم من ايام الشيخ زايد يقول ان زوج المواطنه يستحق الجنسيه بعد مرور عشر سنوات على الزواج

وفيه ازواج مواطنات سمحوا لهم بالتسجيل وسجلوا مع اولادهم ( ابناء المواطنات ) قبل عدة سنوات

السؤال وياريت تتاكدين من ريلج جزاج الله خير 

هل فيه اجراءات معينه تخص ازواج المواطنات سواء المسجلين سابقا او اللي مر على زواجهم اكثر عن 10 سنوات

وهل لهم ادنى فرصه او بصيص أمل في القرارات الجديده او اللائحة التنفيذية ( الآليه ) ؟

بانتظارج ويعطيج العافيه*

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

*سؤال هام اختي بالنسبه لابناء المواطنات

فيه ابناء مواطنات عندهم جنسيتين 

وفيه البعض عندهم اقامتين ( اقامة الامارات واقامة دولة اخرى خليجية مثلا )

1- هل تكون ازدواجية الجنسية مانع للحصول على جنسية الدولة ؟

2- هل تكون ازدواجية الأقامة مانع للحصول على جنسية الدولة ؟

ياريت تتأكدي لنا بارك الله فيج*

----------


## ملاك الكون 55

حبيت اسال بعد ما تحط ادارة الجنسية الاسماء تروح ديوان الرئاسة او فبلها امن الدولة عقب ديوان الرئاسة حبيت اعرف التسلسل

----------


## `OM BADR`

> متى انزين سنين ولا اشهر يعني المرحله الثانيه متى


الله اعلم 
ما اقدر اقلج كلام مو اكيد 
التعليمات تصدر في يوم وليله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> *جزاج الله خير اختي
> 
> بس عندي سؤال محد تطرق اليه
> 
> فيه قانون قديم من ايام الشيخ زايد يقول ان زوج المواطنه يستحق الجنسيه بعد مرور عشر سنوات على الزواج
> 
> وفيه ازواج مواطنات سمحوا لهم بالتسجيل وسجلوا مع اولادهم ( ابناء المواطنات ) قبل عدة سنوات
> 
> السؤال وياريت تتاكدين من ريلج جزاج الله خير 
> ...


حياج الله يا اختي 
نعم الكلام اللي ذكرتيه صحيح .. بس ما في توجيهات عليا بالتنفيذ 
تعرفين ان القانون ممكن انه يسمح لزوج المواطنه انه يقدم على طلب جنسيه لكن هل بيكون في توجيهات بالموافقه على طلبه ؟؟؟ .. هنيه العائق الاكبر !!
اوامر التجنيس تصدر فقط من شؤون الرئاسه والتوصيات اللي ترفع لهم اتكون على اشخاص محددين 
انسي القوانين اللي كانت على ايام الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه 
الاحوال والظروف اتغيرت .. والناس اللي كانت اتحط القوانين زمان مب نفسهم اليوم 

الحين اللي عنده مرسوم هو اللي ممكن اموره تمشي سواء كان وافد او زوج مواطن 

اما الامل في هذا الموضوع .. فهو عند الله سبحانه .

قرار ابناء المواطنات نزل فجأه وكثير من الامهات ماكانو يتوقعون ان بيجي هذا اليوم بعد طول انتظار

ما نعرف شو في علم الغيب !!
والله يكون بعونكم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> *سؤال هام اختي بالنسبه لابناء المواطنات
> 
> فيه ابناء مواطنات عندهم جنسيتين 
> 
> وفيه البعض عندهم اقامتين ( اقامة الامارات واقامة دولة اخرى خليجية مثلا )
> 
> 1- هل تكون ازدواجية الجنسية مانع للحصول على جنسية الدولة ؟
> 
> 2- هل تكون ازدواجية الأقامة مانع للحصول على جنسية الدولة ؟
> ...



عند التجنيس يتم اعطاء صاحب العلاقه ورقه اقرار بالتنازل عن الجنسيه اللي يملكها سواء كانت جنسيه وحده او 10 يتنازل عن الكل 
اذا تم اكتشافه بعد التجنيس انه يحمل جنسيه اخرى .. تسحب منه جنسية دولة الامارات .

اما ازدواجية الاقامه ما اتشكل ضرر اذا كان يحمل جنسيه واحده .. يقر بالتنازل عنها ويعطى جنسية دولة الامارات 

المشكله ف اكثر من جنسيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبيت اسال بعد ما تحط ادارة الجنسية الاسماء تروح ديوان الرئاسة او فبلها امن الدولة عقب ديوان الرئاسة حبيت اعرف التسلسل


اختي الامن لازم يمر عليهم كل شي 

قبل وبعد

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

انزين بعد هالمراسيم بينغلق ملف ابناء المواطنات ؟ 

وشو مصير اللي ابناء مواطنات تحت 18 سنة ؟

----------


## برق لمع

الغاليه امر رئيس الدوله بتجنيس ابناء المواطنات الي كملو 18 منو طلع قرار الي قبل تجنيس الام ما ياخذون والي من الفئه المتجنسه تشكل 80% من الشعب !!!!!!

----------


## ميمي5

اختيه سالتج ع خاصه 

ممكن تششوفينه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انزين بعد هالمراسيم بينغلق ملف ابناء المواطنات ؟ 
> 
> وشو مصير اللي ابناء مواطنات تحت 18 سنة ؟


والله يا اختي هاذي امور سياديه ما ندخل فيها 
في ناس واصحاب قرار هم اللي يأمرون وينهون

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه امر رئيس الدوله بتجنيس ابناء المواطنات الي كملو 18 منو طلع قرار الي قبل تجنيس الام ما ياخذون والي من الفئه المتجنسه تشكل 80% من الشعب !!!!!!


لعلمج يا اختي انه رئيس الدوله امر بتشكيل لجنه برئاسة الشيخ منصور بن زايد والامن ووزارة الداخليه للنظر في احوال ابناء المواطنات واصدار الية التجنيس
واظن ان قرار اللي قبل تجنيس الام طالع من عندهم 
هم اللي يحددون والجهات الاخرى عليها التنفيذ

----------


## برق لمع

> لعلمج يا اختي انه رئيس الدوله امر بتشكيل لجنه برئاسة الشيخ منصور بن زايد والامن ووزارة الداخليه للنظر في احوال ابناء المواطنات واصدار الية التجنيس
> واظن ان قرار اللي قبل تجنيس الام طالع من عندهم 
> هم اللي يحددون والجهات الاخرى عليها التنفيذ


اها والنعم فيهم بس انا اعرف حرمه عندها 11 ياهل بس وولدهاالصغير الي كمل 18 حصل والباقي لا لانهم مولودين قبل تجنيس الام يعني فرحتهم ما تمت
والي فيه الخير الله يجدمه

----------


## نسمة صيف

*الغاليه ام بدر يزاج الله الف خير على ردج لجميع الاستفسارات بصدر رحب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله 
حبيبتي انا عندي سؤالين وحابه اعرف اجابتهم منج .. اولا :: انا صديقة عمري مقدمه لعيالها من زمان واخر تحديث للبيانات كان السنة اللي طافت تقريبا بس للعلم ان للحين محد من عيالها وصل لل 18 لكن هل يحق لها انها تقدم من اول ويديد والا تتريا لين ما يكملون سن ال 18 او ان هم بيتصلون بها عسب تسير وتجدد بياناتها ؟؟؟
السؤال الثاني : هل لعيال بعد منحهم الجنسية بيضيفونهم على جنسية الام والا كل واحد بتكون له جنسية مستقلة ؟؟
والسموحة منج على الاطالة .*

----------


## حبي w

اللهم لا اسالك رد القضاء و لكن اسالك اللطف فيه...

----------


## meme_85

هلا ام بدر حبيت اسألج يشترط اقامه لابناء في دوله

----------


## فتفوته2005

لو وحدة مواطنة تزوجت وافد عربي يعني خلنا نقول هاي السنة ، بعد مايوصل ولدها من زوجها الوافد عمر 18 سنة يسير يقدم على الجنسية ، ولو مرت اوراقه بسلام بدون مشاكل على كل الاربع أماكن اللي قلتي عليها او اللجان بيكون هو اللي يقدر يقدم على الجنسية مب ابوه صح؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> *الغاليه ام بدر يزاج الله الف خير على ردج لجميع الاستفسارات بصدر رحب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله 
> حبيبتي انا عندي سؤالين وحابه اعرف اجابتهم منج .. اولا :: انا صديقة عمري مقدمه لعيالها من زمان واخر تحديث للبيانات كان السنة اللي طافت تقريبا بس للعلم ان للحين محد من عيالها وصل لل 18 لكن هل يحق لها انها تقدم من اول ويديد والا تتريا لين ما يكملون سن ال 18 او ان هم بيتصلون بها عسب تسير وتجدد بياناتها ؟؟؟
> السؤال الثاني : هل لعيال بعد منحهم الجنسية بيضيفونهم على جنسية الام والا كل واحد بتكون له جنسية مستقلة ؟؟
> والسموحة منج على الاطالة .*


حياج الله الغلا 

بالنسبه لسؤالج الاول 
لو سارت قدمت ما بيقبلون طلبها لان عيالها مو مستوفين الشروط 
فا الافضل لها تنتظر لما عيالها يكملون السن المطلوب .. والافضل هيا اتسير واتابع موضوع ابنائها 

بالنسبه لسؤالج الثاني 
للحين ما تم تجنيس احد من الفئه الجديده لابناء المواطنات اللي شملهم قرار رئيس الدوله فا ما يعرفون شو الية التطبيق بعد صدور المرسوم 
بس في قانون التجنيس ما يستوي حد ينضاف الى جنسية الام فا احتمال كبير جدا ان يعطو لكل واحد جنسيه.

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا ام بدر حبيت اسألج يشترط اقامه لابناء في دوله


هيه اكيد لازم 
وضع الاقامه هو ما يسمى بتعديل الوضع وشرط اساسي من شرط التجنيس 
وكل ما كانوا الابناء على كفالة الام كان افضل 
واذا كانو على كفاله غير الام بعد ما يأثر

----------


## `OM BADR`

> لو وحدة مواطنة تزوجت وافد عربي يعني خلنا نقول هاي السنة ، بعد مايوصل ولدها من زوجها الوافد عمر 18 سنة يسير يقدم على الجنسية ، ولو مرت اوراقه بسلام بدون مشاكل على كل الاربع أماكن اللي قلتي عليها او اللجان بيكون هو اللي يقدر يقدم على الجنسية مب ابوه صح؟


اذا اتكلمنا عن قوانين اليوم بيكون كلامج سليم الابن يقدر يسوي كل شي بدون الاب واموره بتمشي 
بس من هنيه لين 18 سنه في وايد قوانين بتتغير .. ما اقدر اضمن لج شي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اللهم لا اسالك رد القضاء و لكن اسالك اللطف فيه...


للإفاده 

اختي بارك الله فيج ما يجوز اتقولين هذا الدعاء 


السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شيخنا الكريم

من الناس من يقول

اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه

هل هو تعدى بالدعاء وهل يجوز الدعاء به ام لا


الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبارك الله فيك

قال شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح الاربعين النووية :

وفي هذا المقام يُنكَرُ على من يقولون: (اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه) فهذا دعاء بدعي باطل ، فإذا قال: (اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه) معناه أنه مستغن ، أي افعل ما شئت ولكن خفف ، وهذا غلط ، فالإنسان يسأل الله عزّ وجل رفع البلاء نهائياً فيقول مثلاً : اللهم عافني ، اللهم ارزقني ، وما أشبه ذلك.

وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدُكُمُ اللَّهَمَّ اِغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ .

فقولك: (لا أسألك رد القضاء،ولكن أسألك اللّطف فيه) أشد.

واعلم أن الدعاء قد يرد القضاء،كما جاء في الحديث: لاً يَرُدُّ القَدَرَ إِلاَّ الدُّعَاءُ . وكم من إنسانٍ افتقر غاية الافتقار حتى كاد يهلك ، فإذا دعا أجاب الله دعاءه ، وكم من إنسان مرض حتى أيس من الحياة ، فيدعو فيستجيب الله دعاءه.

قال الله تعالى: (وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ) (الانبياء:83)

فذكر حاله يريدُ أنّ اللهَ يكشفُ عنهُ الضُّرَّ ، قال الله : ( فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ) (الانبياء: الآية84)

المصدر

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_17763.shtml

----------


## `OM BADR`

السموحه من اخواتي اذا ما رديت عليهم في الفتره القادمه لاني مسافره مع ريلي 
ادعولي بالسلامه وان شاء الله بعد ما ارجع بكمل معاكم

----------


## عبرات

نحن مقدمين من زمان وسوينا المقابلة الاولى والثانية وباقتلنا مقابلة جهاز أمن الدولة .. شو وضعنا الحين؟ نقدم من أول ويديد ولا نتريا ينادونا حق المقابلة الثالثة ولا كيف؟

----------


## أم الفيصل

اللة يردج بالسلامة يا أم بدر بتوحشينا 
لا تنسينا من الدعاء و ادعي لعيالي دعوة المسافر مستجابة 

إن شاء الله تردين و نبشرج أن عيالنا كلهم استلموا الجنسية قولي آمين عاجلا غير آجل .

وقرت عينج ببدوري و خوانه

----------


## FoOo

كلنا مع تجنيس ابنا المواطنات لو ياخذوا الجنسية من الصغر افضل قبل ما يعقدونهم ابنا اخوالهم

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

سؤال اختي بارك الله فيج

في السنوات الاخيره اي مواطنه ترغب في الزواج من وافد لاتتم الموافقه الا بعد ان توقع على ورقة فيها بما معناه

انه اتعهد انا فلانه الفلانية بعدم التقدم لطلب الجنسية لزوجي وابنائي

ولكن هذا قبل صدور هذا القرار الجديد

فهل سيستمر هذا النظام ام سيتوقف للتي ستتزوج من وافد ؟

وما مصير ابناء هذي المواطنه الموقعه على التعهد ؟؟

----------


## ورده حمراء

الله يردج بالسلامه يا ام بدر 
والله بتوحشينا 
وان شاء الله نفرحج ونبشرج بحصولنا على الجنسية بعد وصولج من السفر عاجل غير اجل يارب

----------


## نور 2006

الله يردج بالسلامه يا ام بدر صراحه كنت فعلا عضوه مميزه نفعت خواتج بارك الله فيج و في ريلج و ربي يسعدكم دنيا و دين

----------


## حبي w

فدييتج يا ام بدر طمنتيني الله يريح بالج دنيا و اخرة و ربي يحفظج لج ريلج و ولدج....

----------


## بنت النورر

الله يردج بالسلامه ام بدر وانشاء الله تستمتعين انتي وريلج ولدج الكتكوت ربي يحفظه ويرزقج اخت حقه

----------


## عبرات

للرفع

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

اللهم لك الحممد

نحن اتصلولنا 3 مرآت عشان نسير بس لان اختي مسافره وحامل باقي لهآ اسبوع وتربي فننتظرهآ عششان نسسير 

دعوآتكم لهآ انهآ تربي بالسلآمه

ومششكوره ام بدر

الله ينولج مبتغآج ج دنيآ وآخخره . .

----------


## حبي w

للرفع.... :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

يرفع الموضوع للاهميه

----------


## حبي w

للرفع....

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

للرفع ^^

----------


## Um.Nasser

قال عبد الله بن مسعود : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ما أصاب مسلما قط هم ولا حزن فقال : اللهم إني عبدك ، ابن عبدك ، ابن أمتك ، ناصيتي في يدك ، ماض في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك ، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك ، أو أنزلته في كتابك ، أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ،ونور بصري ، وجلاء حزني ، وذهاب همي ، إلا أذهب الله همه وأبدل له مكان حزنه فرجا » ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، أفلا نتعلم هذه الكلمات ؟ قال : « بلى ، ينبغي لمن سمعهن أن يتعلمهن »

----------


## The_Lady

السلام عليكم 

الحين اللي عندها يهال تحت ال 18 سنه وما عبت اي اوراق او مستندات 
شو المفروض منها تسوي حاليا ؟؟

----------


## أمووووووونة

انزين في حد سوا مقابلة ؟ 


وشو سألوهم ؟



خواتي انا ولدي ما نزل اسمه في الكشف ويوم سرت الجوازات وبعد معناة اسبوع كامل 

طلع أنهم مغلطين في الرقم الموحد مال ولدي طلبت منهم ياخذون أوراقه ما طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعوا


قالوا اتريوا يمكن ينزل كشف يديد ؟ وفديته وايد غامضني يقول شو ذنبي اذا هم مغلطين في الرقم الموحد 



بليز خواتي أفيدوني

----------


## قلبي كبير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يجزاج الجنه يا اختي ام بدر انتي وزوجج وولدكم ،،، وربي يجعل بدر من عبادة الصالحين ويرزقج بره 

ما قصرتي يا اختي ام بدر على ردودج وسعة صدرج 

تابعت الموضوع من البداية ولاحظت تكرار الاسئله ،،، ياريت يا بنات تراجعون الموضوع من البداية وتقرونه صفحة صفحة بتحصلون الاجابات كافيه ووافيه الله يجزاكم بالخير 

اللهم إني استودعك اختي ام بدر وزوجها وابنها واهلها واحبتها يامن لا تضيع عنده الودائع 

ربي يحفظكم ، تروحون وتردون بالسلامه

----------


## رمزيه العفيفي

ما تقصرين عزيزتي ام بدر , ما شاء عليكِ موضحة جميع الامور وبالتفصيل

جزاكِ اللهُ عنا كل خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكِ

بالنسبة لي ان شاء الله مسافرة إلى إماراتنا الحبيبة 

من جدة يوم الاحد او الاثنين للإجراءات اللازمة 

فأنا مقيمة فيها مع زوجي وهو تاجر ولي منه اربعة اولاد 

ولا بد من عمل إقامات إماراتية قبل التقديم لطلب الجنسية 

والله الموفق ..تمنياتي للجميع بالسداد والتوفيق

ودام عزك يا بلادي

----------


## (( بسمه ))

الله يردج بالسلامه حبيبتي ويزاج الله خير فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 

من كان في عون أخيه كان الله في عونه 

أنا سألتج قبل وأستوت بعض التطورات فموضوعي بغيت أخبرج 

أنا أمي مواطنه وأبوي (( بدون )) وزوجي مواطن متزوجه من 9 سنوات تقريبا وعندي طفل 

عندي طريقتين عشان أحصل الجنسيه يا عن طريق أمي لأني من أبناء المواطنات أو أن أتبع زوجي ويضيفوني فجنسيته بعد مضي 5 سنوات على زواجنا للأسف الشديد ما أقدر أكسب الجنسيه من الطرفين لأني بدون وأبوي راااااافض رفض نهائي أنه يقدم على جزر القمر سمعت أنه ممكن زوجي يقدملي فاليوم سرنا لقنصلية جزر القمر وقدمت أوراقي قالولي ممكن المعامله ما تمشي لو أبوي يقدم أحسن لأني أتبع أبوي 

فحابه أسأل هل في أي طريقه أقدر أعدل فيها وضعي عن طريق زوجي أو أمي 

*اللي معور قلبي أكثر شي أني ما أقدر أعدل وضعي وأذا يبت عيال حتى لو زوجي مواطن ما بيعترفون فيهم من الدوله وما بيعطونهم شهادة الميلاد والجنسيه ليييين ما أعدل وضعي وأنا مب قادره لأني تاااابعه لأبوي وابوي رافض أنه يقدم على جزر القمر*

هل في حل لمشكلتي افيديني يزاج الله خير

----------


## فدى UAE

الله يفكنا من هالهم يا رب و يفرج على كل مكروب و كل ابناء المواطنات يتجنسون عشان ترتاح امهاتهم يا رب

----------


## جمالي دلع

ارسلت على الخاص

مشكورة حبي

و يزاج الله الف خير على المجهود الطيب

----------


## حبي w

اللهم إني استودعك اختي ام بدر وزوجها وابنها واهلها واحبتها يامن لا تضيع عنده الودائع

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

في حد اتصلوبه !!؟ وشو صار

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله والله اكبر.....

----------


## حبي w

للرفع..... :Smile:

----------


## أم الفيصل

أنا أشوفهم وايد بطيئين في الاجراءات و أسلوبهم مو حلو في التعامل كأننا نشحت منهم 
( أقصد الجوازات )

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

> أنا أشوفهم وايد بطيئين في الاجراءات و أسلوبهم مو حلو في التعامل كأننا نشحت منهم 
> ( أقصد الجوازات )


 
ماعليه اختي تعرفين انتي الضغط فالشغل  :12 (99):

----------


## `OM BADR`

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا بخواتي الغاليات 

اشكر كل من مر على الموضوع وداعا لي ولزوجي وولدي

والله يكتب لكم الدعاء بالمثل و الحسنه بعشر امثالها 

ماشاء الله الرسائل الخاصه امتلت 100% 
والاسئله في العام كثيره 

وان شاء الله يا اخواتي برد عليكم وحده وحده و في اقرب فرصه مع زوجي 

وان شاء الله اتكون ردودي جواب شافي للأسئلتكم 

بس احب انوه ان في بعض المواضيع اللي يكتبونها الاخوات كبيره وحساسه اشوي وانا ما اقدر اسوي فيها شي وبعتذر منهم سلفا
التجنيس سياستها عليا .. تدار من جهات قويه متصله بالرئاسه ومن حولهم 
مو اي حد يقدر يمنح الجنسيه لفلان وعلان ... المانح الوحيد هو رئيس الدوله فقط.
حتى لو ابناء المواطنات ارتفعت اساميهم للديوان ممكن ما تيجي الموافقه عليهم كلهم ..
ولا يسألون الاخوات ليش ؟؟ وكيف ؟؟ وشو اللي رفضنا ؟؟
اذا ما تمت الموافقه خلاص ترضى بما قسم الله لها 
وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم 

في امور ما اقدر اشرحها هنيه في العام .. بحاول اني افهم فيها خواتي على الخاص كلن حسب نوع سؤاله 

والسموحه يا الغاليات والله قلبي معاكم وعسى الله يفرج اموركم اليوم قبل باجر

----------


## عبرات

أأأأأأأأأأب

----------


## أم الفيصل

الحمد لله على السلامة أم بدر 
نور المنتدى

----------


## ورده حمراء

الحمدلله على السلامه ام بدر 
نور المنتدى بطلتج وبوجودج

----------


## المتفائلة

الحمد لله على السلامة أختي العزيزة أم بدر

و الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى

----------


## aloonood

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على شرح الوافي وفي ميزان حسناتج

حمدالله عالسلامه ام بدر نحن باجر عندنا موعد فالجوازات 

طلعت كل اساميننا الا اسم اخوي الكبير وما ندري شو السبب 

سؤالي هل صحيح الكلام الي انقال انه الي انولد قبل لا تاخذ الوالده خلاصة القيد ما راح يشمله المرسوم ولا هو هالشرط انوضع كشرط موقت وراح تنزل اساميهم بالكشوفات الثانيه ؟؟؟

----------


## bint_altamimi

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الحين اللي عندها يهال تحت ال 18 سنه وما عبت اي اوراق او مستندات 
> شو المفروض منها تسوي حاليا ؟؟


نفس السؤال

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

هل صحيح ان القرار يتطبق على المعرسات من زمان قبل صدور القرار 

واللي بتاخذ وافد عقب هالقرار ماينطبق عليها !!

----------


## أم_كوثر

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

اختي ام بدر و وديمه و الأخواتي اللاتي افادن خواتها في المنتدى شكرا لكم و الله يوفقكم في الدنيا و الجنة في الآخره

الحمد لك بالسلامه اختي ام بدر

سآلي 

الكل يقول في كشف في كشف لكن يوم سرنه الجوازات قالوا مافي شي  :Embarrassment: 
كيف نقدر نشيك اذا اسمنه موجود ولا مو موجود و شكرا

----------


## miss_dxb

هل انتو مع تجنيس ابناء المواطنه الي متزوجه من شيعي وعيالها شيعه كل سنه بايران مطيحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

هل صحيح انه الأم لازم تكون مكتسبة الجنسية بحكم القانون شرط اساسي لحصول الابناء على الجوازات ؟

و اذا كانت مكتسبة الجنسية بالتجنس وعيالها يابتهم عقب حصولها على الجنسية وعندهم جوازات بلاد عربية ولكن فيه مرسوم باسمهم في ديوان الرئاسة هل بيكونون مستثنين من الشروط لان فيه عندهم مرسوم ولا لا !!


ارجو الرد وشكرا  :Smile:

----------


## أم_كوثر

up up up up

----------


## The_Lady

برجع اسال نفس السؤال , وماحد جاوبني عليه 

اللي عيالها اقل عن 18 سنه ومتزوجه خليجي 
ولا سارت الجوازات
ولا عبت اوراق
ولا قدمت اي شي بخصوص موضوع تجنس العيال 


شو وضعها ؟؟
وشو لازم تسوي ؟؟

----------


## أم الفيصل

> هل صحيح انه الأم لازم تكون مكتسبة الجنسية بحكم القانون شرط اساسي لحصول الابناء على الجوازات ؟
> 
> و اذا كانت مكتسبة الجنسية بالتجنس وعيالها يابتهم عقب حصولها على الجنسية وعندهم جوازات بلاد عربية ولكن فيه مرسوم باسمهم في ديوان الرئاسة هل بيكونون مستثنين من الشروط لان فيه عندهم مرسوم ولا لا !!
> 
> 
> ارجو الرد وشكرا




أعتقد ما يصير تقدم أبناء مواطنات 
لأن الكمبيوتر ما يقبل تسجيلهم على أساس أنه صادر لهم مرسوم .

----------


## أم الفيصل

> برجع اسال نفس السؤال , وماحد جاوبني عليه 
> 
> اللي عيالها اقل عن 18 سنه ومتزوجه خليجي 
> ولا سارت الجوازات
> ولا عبت اوراق
> ولا قدمت اي شي بخصوص موضوع تجنس العيال 
> 
> 
> شو وضعها ؟؟
> وشو لازم تسوي ؟؟


ما أقدر أفتي من عندي بس الحين الجوازات مشغولة في معاملات اللي فوق 18 
تري لين تهدأ الأمر وسيري راجعي 
بس القانون واضح للي فوق 18 .

----------


## المتفائلة

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## راعية مواجيب

الله يفرج همهم ويفك كربتهم

----------


## Um.Nasser

الحمد لله على السلامة يا أم بدر

----------


## أم_كوثر

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> اختي ام بدر و وديمه و الأخواتي اللاتي افادن خواتها في المنتدى شكرا لكم و الله يوفقكم في الدنيا و الجنة في الآخره
> 
> الحمد لك بالسلامه اختي ام بدر
> 
> سآلي 
> 
> الكل يقول في كشف في كشف لكن يوم سرنه الجوازات قالوا مافي شي 
> كيف نقدر نشيك اذا اسمنه موجود ولا مو موجود و شكرا

----------


## أم الفيصل

صح في كشف نازل 800 أسم 
بيبدون معاهم الاجراءات و بعدين بينزلون كشف ثاني و هكذا 

وكيف تعرفين مفروض يكونون اتصلوا أو يوم تروحين يقولون بس هم متحفظين ما يبون يسون زوبعة
بس لا تخافين كل اللي تنطبق عليهم الشروط بيخلصون بالتدريج تدرين عليهم ضغط .

أنا نزل بس أسم واحد من عيالي و 2 لا مع انهم أخوان و تنطبق عليهم الشروط بس و عدونا خير .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> نحن مقدمين من زمان وسوينا المقابلة الاولى والثانية وباقتلنا مقابلة جهاز أمن الدولة .. شو وضعنا الحين؟ نقدم من أول ويديد ولا نتريا ينادونا حق المقابلة الثالثة ولا كيف؟


وضعج في الانتضار لا اتقدمين من جديد ولو قدمتي من جديد بيلغون معاملتج وكانج ما سويتي شي 
مافي مقابله ثالثه الا لو التزم الامر 
الحين اوراقج قيد الموافقه الامنيه 

والله يكون بعونج

----------


## `OM BADR`

> سؤال اختي بارك الله فيج
> 
> في السنوات الاخيره اي مواطنه ترغب في الزواج من وافد لاتتم الموافقه الا بعد ان توقع على ورقة فيها بما معناه
> 
> انه اتعهد انا فلانه الفلانية بعدم التقدم لطلب الجنسية لزوجي وابنائي
> 
> ولكن هذا قبل صدور هذا القرار الجديد
> 
> فهل سيستمر هذا النظام ام سيتوقف للتي ستتزوج من وافد ؟
> ...


دائما يا اختي اي مرسوم يصدر من رئيس الدوله او من النائب او ولي العهد او حتى المسؤولين الكبار 

يكتبون في نهاية القرار ( يلغى ما يخالف أو يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القرار وينفذ اعتباراً من تاريخ صدوره وعلى جميع الجهات المعنية تنفيذ ما جاء فيه كل حسب اختصاصها ) .

واضحه بارك الله فيج 
مايبالها شرح ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انزين في حد سوا مقابلة ؟ 
> 
> 
> وشو سألوهم ؟
> 
> 
> 
> خواتي انا ولدي ما نزل اسمه في الكشف ويوم سرت الجوازات وبعد معناة اسبوع كامل 
> 
> ...


المقابله يا اختي مافيها شي محدد وكل اسره تختلف اسئلتها عن الثانيه
مجرد اسئله عامه جدا عن وضعيتكم واماكن اقامتكم ومتى دخلتوا الدوله 
التركيز بيكون على اللي بيقابلونه ؟ هل له سوابق اجراميه لا سمح الله ؟ 
يتكلم عربي مكسر ولا رمسه اماراتيه .. ومن هل الاشياء 
لا اتحاتي على المقابله مجرد تعبئه بيانات 
اما بخصوص ولدج الرد بييج على الخاص ان شاء الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله يجزاج الجنه يا اختي ام بدر انتي وزوجج وولدكم ،،، وربي يجعل بدر من عبادة الصالحين ويرزقج بره 
> 
> ما قصرتي يا اختي ام بدر على ردودج وسعة صدرج 
> 
> تابعت الموضوع من البداية ولاحظت تكرار الاسئله ،،، ياريت يا بنات تراجعون الموضوع من البداية وتقرونه صفحة صفحة بتحصلون الاجابات كافيه ووافيه الله يجزاكم بالخير 
> 
> اللهم إني استودعك اختي ام بدر وزوجها وابنها واهلها واحبتها يامن لا تضيع عنده الودائع 
> ...


ماشاء الله مو قلبج كبير وبس 
بعد عقلج كبير .. ^__^
الله يعطيج العافيه ولج الدعاء بالمثل ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ما تقصرين عزيزتي ام بدر , ما شاء عليكِ موضحة جميع الامور وبالتفصيل
> 
> جزاكِ اللهُ عنا كل خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكِ
> 
> بالنسبة لي ان شاء الله مسافرة إلى إماراتنا الحبيبة 
> 
> من جدة يوم الاحد او الاثنين للإجراءات اللازمة 
> 
> فأنا مقيمة فيها مع زوجي وهو تاجر ولي منه اربعة اولاد 
> ...


الله يوفقج يا اختي ويفتح لج باب الخير كله ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الله يردج بالسلامه حبيبتي ويزاج الله خير فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 
> 
> من كان في عون أخيه كان الله في عونه 
> 
> أنا سألتج قبل وأستوت بعض التطورات فموضوعي بغيت أخبرج 
> 
> أنا أمي مواطنه وأبوي (( بدون )) وزوجي مواطن متزوجه من 9 سنوات تقريبا وعندي طفل 
> 
> عندي طريقتين عشان أحصل الجنسيه يا عن طريق أمي لأني من أبناء المواطنات أو أن أتبع زوجي ويضيفوني فجنسيته بعد مضي 5 سنوات على زواجنا للأسف الشديد ما أقدر أكسب الجنسيه من الطرفين لأني بدون وأبوي راااااافض رفض نهائي أنه يقدم على جزر القمر سمعت أنه ممكن زوجي يقدملي فاليوم سرنا لقنصلية جزر القمر وقدمت أوراقي قالولي ممكن المعامله ما تمشي لو أبوي يقدم أحسن لأني أتبع أبوي 
> ...


قريت لج اكثر من موضوع واكثر من رد بخصوص شراء الجنسيه وتعديل الوضع 
بخبرج بطريقه يمكن تنفعج 
على الخاص

----------


## `OM BADR`

> في حد اتصلوبه !!؟ وشو صار


لا تستعجلين 
واللي يتصلون به بس لمجرد اكمال الاوراق الناقصه 
الية التجنيس مو سهله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> أنا أشوفهم وايد بطيئين في الاجراءات و أسلوبهم مو حلو في التعامل كأننا نشحت منهم 
> ( أقصد الجوازات )


على طاري نشحت منهم 

بخبرج سالفه في الخاص يمكن اتخليج اتغيرين رايج في كلمة نشحت

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على شرح الوافي وفي ميزان حسناتج
> 
> حمدالله عالسلامه ام بدر نحن باجر عندنا موعد فالجوازات 
> 
> طلعت كل اساميننا الا اسم اخوي الكبير وما ندري شو السبب 
> 
> سؤالي هل صحيح الكلام الي انقال انه الي انولد قبل لا تاخذ الوالده خلاصة القيد ما راح يشمله المرسوم ولا هو هالشرط انوضع كشرط موقت وراح تنزل اساميهم بالكشوفات الثانيه ؟؟؟


هيه صحيح 
حاليا ما بتنزل اساميهم في الكشوفات لان فيها قرار 
بس مستقبلا الله اعلم كل شي يتغير في لحظه 

وانا سبق رديت على وحده من الاخوات كانت تسأل ليش جيه مسوين وقرار رئيس الدوله يشمل الكل ؟

قلنا لها ان رئيس الدوله امر بتشكيل لجنه برئاسة الشيخ منصور بن زايد وعضويات من وزارة الداخليه والامن وشؤون الرئاسه .. واعتقد ان الية القرار طلعت من عندهم .
فا ما في داعي من الاخوات الطيبات تكرار مثل هذا السؤال بعد هاذي القرارات 

والله يكتب لكم اللي فيه الخير ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل صحيح ان القرار يتطبق على المعرسات من زمان قبل صدور القرار 
> 
> واللي بتاخذ وافد عقب هالقرار ماينطبق عليها !!


ما سمعنا هل الكلام 

بس اللي بتعرس الحين من وافد على ما الله يرزقها عيال لين 18 سنه في الف قرار وقرار بيتغير 

من يدري

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> اختي ام بدر و وديمه و الأخواتي اللاتي افادن خواتها في المنتدى شكرا لكم و الله يوفقكم في الدنيا و الجنة في الآخره
> 
> الحمد لك بالسلامه اختي ام بدر
> 
> سآلي 
> 
> الكل يقول في كشف في كشف لكن يوم سرنه الجوازات قالوا مافي شي 
> كيف نقدر نشيك اذا اسمنه موجود ولا مو موجود و شكرا


الكشوفات صارت تنتقل اسبوعيا بشكل تلقائي للإجراء فيها 
وانتي ما يحتاج اتشوفين اسمج 
اذا منطبق عليج القرار لا اتحاتين اسمج بيكون في الكشف ان شاء الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل انتو مع تجنيس ابناء المواطنه الي متزوجه من شيعي وعيالها شيعه كل سنه بايران مطيحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



حطي معلومه خليها حلقه في اذانج 

الدوله بحكامها وشيوخها ومسؤوليها ومواطنيها اعلم بمن يستحق الجنسيه 
ومافي معلومه تخفى عليهم .. 
وهذا السؤال وكل سؤال في بالج في ناس حاطينه بعين الاعتبار ويعرفون كيف يشتغلون


مااريد الموضوع يتحول لنقاش لاني مااريد اغلق الموضوع 

خلونا في صلب الموضوع 

والله يكون في عون الجميع 

^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل صحيح انه الأم لازم تكون مكتسبة الجنسية بحكم القانون شرط اساسي لحصول الابناء على الجوازات ؟
> 
> و اذا كانت مكتسبة الجنسية بالتجنس وعيالها يابتهم عقب حصولها على الجنسية وعندهم جوازات بلاد عربية ولكن فيه مرسوم باسمهم في ديوان الرئاسة هل بيكونون مستثنين من الشروط لان فيه عندهم مرسوم ولا لا !!
> 
> 
> ارجو الرد وشكرا


والله يا اختي ميانه انتي من اكثر العضوات اللي متابعه معاي الموضوع من بدايته 
وسألتيني واايد اسئله على الخاص ورديت عليج.. وما اظنيت في النهايه انج بتسألين مثل هذا السؤال لاني شرحته اكثر من مره 

كيفية الاكتساب شرحته في بداية الموضوع الاساسي 
واصحاب المراسيم شرحته على العام واظن اني شرحته لج على الخاص 

اذا تبين شرح مره ثانيه انا حاضره برد بشرحهم لج على الخاص 
فالج طيب ^__^

----------


## `OM BADR`

> برجع اسال نفس السؤال , وماحد جاوبني عليه 
> 
> اللي عيالها اقل عن 18 سنه ومتزوجه خليجي 
> ولا سارت الجوازات
> ولا عبت اوراق
> ولا قدمت اي شي بخصوص موضوع تجنس العيال 
> 
> 
> شو وضعها ؟؟
> وشو لازم تسوي ؟؟


اختي الله يهديج مايبالها سؤال 

اذا استوفت الشروط ووصلوا عيالها السن المطلوب 
اتسير اتقدم 
و اذا كانت من حملة المراسيم تنتظر مرسوم تنفيذي 

غير جيه ما لها شي 

والسموحه

----------


## أم الفيصل

جزاج الله خير 
ما قصرتي 
أخجلتينا بكرم أخلاقج 

و سامحينا إذا أخطاءنا

----------


## سعاد البلوشي

سلام وعليكم أم بدر 
يزاج الله خير على كل اللي تسوينه إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج 
وماشاء الله عليج 
انا قريت الموضوع من البداية وفهمت أشياء
كنت ابا اسألها فانا اطلب من الاخوات قبل ماتسال 
سؤال ترجع من البداية وتقرأ كل شي.*

----------


## مربوشة

يزاج الله اختي ام بدر ماقصرتي

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

مشكوره حبيبتي ما قصرتي

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

> والله يا اختي ميانه انتي من اكثر العضوات اللي متابعه معاي الموضوع من بدايته 
> وسألتيني واايد اسئله على الخاص ورديت عليج.. وما اظنيت في النهايه انج بتسألين مثل هذا السؤال لاني شرحته اكثر من مره 
> 
> كيفية الاكتساب شرحته في بداية الموضوع الاساسي 
> واصحاب المراسيم شرحته على العام واظن اني شرحته لج على الخاص 
> 
> اذا تبين شرح مره ثانيه انا حاضره برد بشرحهم لج على الخاص 
> فالج طيب ^__^


 
حبيبتي والله يا ام بدر والله العظيم انه مب لي ربيعتي كل ما اقولها تقولي ردي سأليها شو اسوي ادري اذيتج والحين اتخيل شكلج تمطين شعر راسج  :12 (100):  من اسألتنا  :12 (3): 


الله يعينج  :12 (63):  مشكورة فديتج ماتقصرين

----------


## Um.Nasser

وشو عن البدون اللي خذو جزر القمر ( اقصد بدون الاربعينات والخمسينات والستينات)....
ماشي عنهم اخبار طيبة واتسر الخاطر .............؟؟؟

كلمة طيبة منج يا ام بدر اتطيب خاطرنا واتصبرنا ...

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر....

----------


## الشكيلية

مساء الخير أختيه

انا أهلي فعمان صدرلهم مرسوم بخصوص الجنسية وكملوا جميع الأجرأت المطلوبه وللحين صارلهم 3سنوات ما أحد رد عليهم ياترى في أمل يأخذون الجنسية...

----------


## حبي w

وينج يا ام بدر؟؟؟

----------


## Um.Nasser

الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## ورده حمراء

ممكن حد يخبرنا من سوا المقابلة ؟ نبغي نعرف شوه الاجراءات اللي سوولهم؟

----------


## The_Lady

> اختي الله يهديج مايبالها سؤال 
> 
> اذا استوفت الشروط ووصلوا عيالها السن المطلوب 
> اتسير اتقدم 
> و اذا كانت من حملة المراسيم تنتظر مرسوم تنفيذي 
> 
> غير جيه ما لها شي 
> 
> والسموحه


مشكوووره اختي ام بدر والله يوفقج انتي واهلج

سالنا الجوازات وقالوا لنا بعدهم ما خلصوا من الابناء اللي فوق ال 18 سنه ...وعقب ما يخلصوهم 
بينزلوا في الاعلام الحين" للي عمره اقل من 18 يسير يسجل للاحصاء فقط " 

وشكرااااا

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر

----------


## فدى UAE

للرفع

----------


## هلاك

حبوبه انا عندي سؤال


انا سمعت انه في جنسيات مايحق لها التقدم ؟؟

صح هالكلام او لا

----------


## المونا

طرشت علي الخاص الله يوفقج ام بدر

----------


## فدى UAE

للرفع

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبيبتي والله يا ام بدر والله العظيم انه مب لي ربيعتي كل ما اقولها تقولي ردي سأليها شو اسوي ادري اذيتج والحين اتخيل شكلج تمطين شعر راسج  من اسألتنا 
> 
> 
> الله يعينج  مشكورة فديتج ماتقصرين


ههههههههههه افا عليج الغاليه 

عادي انا حاطه الموضوع وعارفه ان الاسئله بتكرر 

التكرار يعلم الشطار .. وربيعتج حياها الله لو تبي شي انا حاضره

----------


## `OM BADR`

> وشو عن البدون اللي خذو جزر القمر ( اقصد بدون الاربعينات والخمسينات والستينات)....
> ماشي عنهم اخبار طيبة واتسر الخاطر .............؟؟؟
> 
> كلمة طيبة منج يا ام بدر اتطيب خاطرنا واتصبرنا ...


اساسا السالفه كلها الحين يايه على البدون وتعديل اوضاعهم 
ريلي يقلي ما في جنسيات نشتغلها كثر البدون اللي عدلوا وضعهم 
وباقي الجنسيات مب واايد 
كل شي موجود اختي ام ناصر ما في شي ضايع او منسي 
وطبعا الشغل على اللي عندهم مرسوم او من اللي شملهم قرار رئيس الدوله بخصوص ابناء المواطنات 
غير كذيه ماشي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مساء الخير أختيه
> 
> انا أهلي فعمان صدرلهم مرسوم بخصوص الجنسية وكملوا جميع الأجرأت المطلوبه وللحين صارلهم 3سنوات ما أحد رد عليهم ياترى في أمل يأخذون الجنسية...


هيه في امل 
وامل كبير بعد 
اصحاب المراسيم هم اقوى فئه واحتمال يحصلون الجنسيه قبل ابناء المواطنات 
بس التأخير مو من الجوازات 
التأخير من جهات اخرى تدرس الوضع واشوف من اللي يستحق

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبوبه انا عندي سؤال
> 
> 
> انا سمعت انه في جنسيات مايحق لها التقدم ؟؟
> 
> صح هالكلام او لا


اختي ما تحسبيها كذيه 

القانون دائما يشمل جميع الجنسيات دون استثناء 

لو مواطنه بحكم القانون اتزوجت واحد صيني .. بالقانون يحق لابناءها الصينين الحق بالتقدم على جنسيه 
بس هل بتوافق اللجنه على منج الابناء الجنسيه ؟؟
هنيه اللجنه تدخل في دراسات واوراق وتحقيقات بعدها يقررون اذا بيجنسون ولا لا 

اما لو صدر امر من رئيس الدوله اعطوا فلان واسرته من الجنسيه الفلانيه جنسيه 
هنيه انتي قولي لي من يقدر يتجرأ و يوقف امر رئيس الدوله ؟

الخلاصه ..

يحق للجميع التقدم بطلب على جنسية الامارات لو كان مستوفي الشروط حتى لو جنسيته القطب الجنوبي 
بس هل بيتم الموافقه على منحه الجنسيه ؟؟
هذا من اختصاص صاحب القرار الله يطول بعمره

----------


## `OM BADR`

بنتقل للرد على الرسائل الخاصه لانها متروسه والسموحه من الاخوات اللي اتأخرت عليهم في الرد

----------


## `OM BADR`

اتمنى من الاخوات اللي يراسلوني على الخاص انهم يسون اقتباس لموضوعهم اذا ردوا علي عشان اعرف شو موضوعهم لان في اليوم توصلني اكثر من 10 رسايل وريلي يساعدني فيها ونضطر نمسح بعض الرسايل عشان الوسع 


والسموحه لو قصرنا انا وريلي في حق خواتنا 

ندعيلهم بالتوفيق وسداد الخطى 

والله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## قلبي كبير

> ماشاء الله مو قلبج كبير وبس 
> بعد عقلج كبير .. ^__^
> الله يعطيج العافيه ولج الدعاء بالمثل ^__^


حمدلله على سلامتج اختي 

تسلم وكلج ذوق على كلامج الطيب ربي يفتح لج ابواب رحمته ويرزقج من خيري الدنيا والآخره

----------


## ميمي 2012

> حطي معلومه خليها حلقه في اذانج 
> 
> الدوله بحكامها وشيوخها ومسؤوليها ومواطنيها اعلم بمن يستحق الجنسيه 
> ومافي معلومه تخفى عليهم .. 
> وهذا السؤال وكل سؤال في بالج في ناس حاطينه بعين الاعتبار ويعرفون كيف يشتغلون
> 
> 
> مااريد الموضوع يتحول لنقاش لاني مااريد اغلق الموضوع 
> 
> ...


وااااااو ما شالله عليج ردود غاية في الذوق والاحترام تسلمين ومتابعين وياج بكل راحة

----------


## maryam nasib

up up up  :Smile:

----------


## المونا

> اتمنى من الاخوات اللي يراسلوني على الخاص انهم يسون اقتباس لموضوعهم اذا ردوا علي عشان اعرف شو موضوعهم لان في اليوم توصلني اكثر من 10 رسايل وريلي يساعدني فيها ونضطر نمسح بعض الرسايل عشان الوسع 
> 
> 
> والسموحه لو قصرنا انا وريلي في حق خواتنا 
> 
> ندعيلهم بالتوفيق وسداد الخطى 
> 
> والله يكون في عون الجميع


انشالله ويزاج الله خير انتي وريلج وبميزان حسناتكم

----------


## `OM BADR`

اشكر خواتي على المتابعه والسموحه لو اتأخرت في الرد عليهم

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

أختي أم بدر رسالتي مب طائعة توصلج بسبب صندوق بريدج. ممتلء عالخاص

----------


## ام الجوري775

جزاج الله كل خير اختي ام بدر واثابك خيرا تريه في بدر وانسالك 
اختي ام بدر عندي استفسار انا امي حصلت الجنسية بالتبعية بعد ولادتنا ومن ثم قامت وعدلت الجنسية الى حكم القانون في اكتساب الجنسية 
فهل القرار يشملنا علما انهم في سنة 2010 نادونا الجنسية عسب نجدد البيانات بخصوص ابناء المواطنات وعطيناهم جنسية امنا اللي مكتوب فيها اكتساب الجنسية بحكم القانون 
ارجو منك الرد شاكرة تواصلك وتحملك استفساراتنا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> أختي أم بدر رسالتي مب طائعة توصلج بسبب صندوق بريدج. ممتلء عالخاص


فرغته اترومين اطرشين الحين

----------


## `OM BADR`

بعض الاخوات الله يهديهم يرسلون الرساله اكثر من ثلاث اربع مرات 
مادري شو المشكله عندهم ؟

بعدين في ملاحظه ثانيه 
ان سبق وقلت ان في بعض المواضيع اللي يكتبونها الاخوات كبيره وحساسه اشوي 
وانا ما اقدر اسوي فيها شي وبعتذر منهم سلفا
التجنيس سياستها عليا .. تدار من جهات قويه متصله بالرئاسه ومن حولهم 
مو اي حد يقدر يمنح الجنسيه لفلان وعلان ... المانح الوحيد هو رئيس الدوله فقط.
حتى لو ابناء المواطنات ارتفعت اساميهم للديوان ممكن ما تيجي الموافقه عليهم كلهم ..
ولا يسألون الاخوات ليش ؟؟ وكيف ؟؟ وشو اللي رفضنا ؟؟
اذا ما تمت الموافقه خلاص ترضى بما قسم الله لها 
وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم 

والسموحه يا الغاليات والله قلبي معاكم وعسى الله يفرج اموركم اليوم قبل باجر

----------


## `OM BADR`

انا يوميا ادخل المنتدى بس ما اقدر ارد على الاخوات اول بأول 
تعرفون ان ريلي لازم يكون معاي وهو اللي يرد علي بالاسئله 
وريلي مو دائما موجود او فاضي اني اسئله

فيا ليت من الاخوات يتفهمون الامر ويقدرون الوضع اشوي 

وادري ان احنا حريم واسألتنا ما اتخلص ^__^
بس ريلي له مزاجه الخاص 

واعذروني سلفا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> جزاج الله كل خير اختي ام بدر واثابك خيرا تريه في بدر وانسالك 
> اختي ام بدر عندي استفسار انا امي حصلت الجنسية بالتبعية بعد ولادتنا ومن ثم قامت وعدلت الجنسية الى حكم القانون في اكتساب الجنسية 
> فهل القرار يشملنا علما انهم في سنة 2010 نادونا الجنسية عسب نجدد البيانات بخصوص ابناء المواطنات وعطيناهم جنسية امنا اللي مكتوب فيها اكتساب الجنسية بحكم القانون 
> ارجو منك الرد شاكرة تواصلك وتحملك استفساراتنا


الله يسلمج يا اختي 

كيف اتجنست بالتبعيه وانتو غير مواطنين .. يعني زوجها اللي اتجنست منه مو ابوكم ؟

----------


## المونا

كل الشكر كل التقدير لجهودكم ان لله تعالي عبادًا اختصهم بحوائج الناس اولائك الاْمنون يارب يحفظكم في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## ام الجوري775

> الله يسلمج يا اختي 
> 
> كيف اتجنست بالتبعيه وانتو غير مواطنين .. يعني زوجها اللي اتجنست منه مو ابوكم ؟


هيه اختي ام بدر مب ابونا فصار ان امي عدلت الجنسية الى حكم بالقانون ونادونا في 2010 وطلبوا منا تحديث البيانات واكانت اسامينا موجود وعطيناهم الجنسية اليديد للوالدة 
مع العلم انا اختي ام بدة ابوي الله يرحمه كان متزوج حرمتين مواطنة وهندية فالهندية هي امي وعندي اخوان مواطنين من جهة الاب 
والوالد ماكان عنده الجنسية 
فعلا والله اني شاكرة لج وفرحانة انج اهتميتي لرسالتي

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

> انا يوميا ادخل المنتدى بس ما اقدر ارد على الاخوات اول بأول 
> تعرفون ان ريلي لازم يكون معاي وهو اللي يرد علي بالاسئله 
> وريلي مو دائما موجود او فاضي اني اسئله
> 
> فيا ليت من الاخوات يتفهمون الامر ويقدرون الوضع اشوي 
> 
> وادري ان احنا حريم واسألتنا ما اتخلص ^__^
> بس ريلي له مزاجه الخاص 
> 
> واعذروني سلفا


 
يزاج االله خير انتي وريلج ^^

----------


## مشاعل العرب

الموضوع 
اللهم اشرح لي صدري و يسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهه قولي.

أختي أم بدر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد
حبيت أن أستشيرك في موضوع يخص والدي
وان شاء الله ما تقصرين وألقى عندك الجواب عسى الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يجعل التوفيق و النجاح قبالك
فالدال على الخير كفاعله وان شاء الله تكون صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك ليوم الدين.

أنا مشاعل طالبة في المرحلة الثانوية من مواليد المملكة العربية السعودية – مدينة جدة . 
والدي مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية منذ مايزيد عن 45 سنة ويعمل في مجال التجارة .

جدتي ( أم والدي) مواطنة إماراتية ( بحكم القانون – عاشت في عجمان من أيام الاستعمار البريطاني) وهي على قيد الحياة وتسكن حاليا مدينة ابوظبي. ( الله يحفظها ويطول عمرها ).

مع العلم بأن والدي لديه المستند الذي يثبت ذلك 
صادر من الصكوك الشرعية الصادرة من محاكم إمارة الشارقة و ملحقاتها – محكمة الذيد الشرعية 

وفي تلك الفترة في الثمانينات كان لدى والدي إقامة في الإمارات.


سؤالي هو : ماهي المتطلبات و الإجراءات اللازمة لتقديم الطلب للحصول على الجنسية الإماراتية لوالدي؟ 
وماهي المعوقات التي يمكن أن يواجهها علما أن والدي يبلغ من العمر مايزيد عن 55 سنة ؟ (الله يعطيه الصحة والعافية و طولة العمر و اياكم ان شاء الله ).

افيديني وأعينيني أعانك الله و سدد خطاك ويسر امرك .


أختك الصغيرة : مشاعل .......

----------


## `OM BADR`

اختي مشاعل سؤالج وصلني على الخاص 
وانتظر فيه رد من زوجي
اصبري علي اشوي بارك الله فيج

----------


## زخراوية ال

السلام عليكم 



ختيه ام بدر شخبارج ؟


حبيت اسألج عن جواز جزر القمر 

شو هي شروط الحصول عليه وكيف ومن وين وهل توجد رسوم ؟

وكيف يعامل حامل جنسية جزر القمر ؟

وهل يقدر يسافر لجزر القمر او يتسفر لجزر القمر ؟

يعني مثلا لو لاقدر الله المواطن الاماراتي اللي عنده جنسية جزر القمر لو انسجن او دخل فقضيه هل يتسفر لجزر القمر ولا مايقدرون يسفرونه لجزر القمر؟

واذا كان هذا الشخص عنده مرسوم من الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه بتعديل وضع او ارجاع الجنسيه وكان مرسوم سامي مادري اتحادي وقالوله عدل وضعك هل يعدل وضعه ولا واذا عدل يحصل على الجنسيه ولا؟



سامحيني على كثرة الاسئله

----------


## الشكيلية

لسلام عليكم أختيه ..... 


عندي أستفسار بخصوص تجنيس أنا أهلي فعمان صدرلهم مرسوم لتجنيس وخللصوا جميع الاجرات المطلوبة وصارلهم الحين أكثر من سنتين وما أحد تصل فيهم في أمل يحصلون على جنسيه...



يا ريتك تفيدني بهالموضوع.... وبكون شاكره لك ...

----------


## `OM BADR`

عندي ملاحظه بخصوص فئات البدون 
بعد القرار اللي نزل بخصوص تعديل وضعيات البدون مستحيل حد يتجنس وماعنده جنسيه سابقه 
حتى لو كان عندهم مرسوم او ابناء مواطنات المعامله بتلف وبدور وبتاخذ سنين اخر شي بيقولون عدلوا وضعكم 
وكانه ما سوى شي
والله ما في مفر من تعديل الوضع .. لان اعداد البدون اللي ما عدلوا وضعهم اقل بقليل من قبل يعني عددهم ما يتجاوز ال 300 شخص فضلا عن قبل يوم كان عددهم فوق 5000 شخص 
يعني معقول يخلون اللي عدل وضعه ويروحون عند القله اللي راسهم يابس ما يبون يعدلون وضعهم 
وكانهم يبون الحكومه تترجاهم عشان ياخذون الجنسيه

انا ذكرت في بداية الموضوع ان قوانين التجنيس صارمه ومافيها تساهل .. وفي ناس بتستغلها 
حتى اني صايره اتجاهل الرسائل الخاصه اللي اتكلمني عن هذا الموضوع .. وكاني بقلها شي جديد 

ترى الكلام هو هو ما في شي بيتغير 
اللي يبى جنسية الدوله لازم يحترم قوانينها ..

واليوم ريلي يخبرني قصه عجيبه في الدوام 
في اسره بدون عددهم 9 اشخاص محد فيهم عدل وضعه غير حرمه وحده 
اتخيلوا انه اسمها الوحيد اللي ارتفع ووصلت موافقتها الامنيه وفي انتظار الاجراءات الاخيره لتجنيسها 
وباقي اهلها ولا سوولهم اي اجراء بس اوراقهم معلقه على الفاضي 

واحب ابشر خواتي من اللي عدل وضعه واخذوا اوراقهم في اخبار حلوه بخصوصهم وتجنيسهم بيخلص قريبا جدا

واللي ماعدل وضعه اقله 
نام عليك ليل طويل 
واسمحولي على اللهجه الشديده 


والعذر من بعض الاخوات لو اتاخرت عليهم في الرد لاني ذكرت مسبقا انه مو على كيفي 
لو ريلي ما رد عليها انا اسفه ما عندي اجابه لسؤالها 

والله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هيه اختي ام بدر مب ابونا فصار ان امي عدلت الجنسية الى حكم بالقانون ونادونا في 2010 وطلبوا منا تحديث البيانات واكانت اسامينا موجود وعطيناهم الجنسية اليديد للوالدة 
> مع العلم انا اختي ام بدة ابوي الله يرحمه كان متزوج حرمتين مواطنة وهندية فالهندية هي امي وعندي اخوان مواطنين من جهة الاب 
> والوالد ماكان عنده الجنسية 
> فعلا والله اني شاكرة لج وفرحانة انج اهتميتي لرسالتي


والله يا اختي وضعكم صعب اشوي 
لان في سببين ممكن انه يكون ما نع للجنسيه 
الاول انكم ولدتوا قبل لا تاخذ امج الجنسيه 

والسبب الثاني حتى لو الوالده عدلت وضعها الى حكم القانون 
في لجنه استشاريه تنظر الى حال الام اذا شافو انها كانت تابعه لزوجها يكون سبب ثاني لمنع الجنسيه 

امور التجنيس كلها توفيق من الله 
في بعض الناس اتصيب معاهم وبعضهم لا 

ما تعرفين الله وين كاتب لكم الخير

----------


## `OM BADR`

> لسلام عليكم أختيه ..... 
> 
> 
> عندي أستفسار بخصوص تجنيس أنا أهلي فعمان صدرلهم مرسوم لتجنيس وخللصوا جميع الاجرات المطلوبة وصارلهم الحين أكثر من سنتين وما أحد تصل فيهم في أمل يحصلون على جنسيه...
> 
> 
> 
> يا ريتك تفيدني بهالموضوع.... وبكون شاكره لك ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اختي 
انا رديت عليج بس الظاهر انتي مو متابعه الموضوع معاي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...009677&page=47

----------


## عالية الغالية

لايرد القضاء الا الدعااااااااااااااااااء 





وما بغير الحال الا رب العالمين اللي يعلم بالحال والمآل 




بين غمضة عين وانتباتها يغير الله الحال من حال الى حال 




ارزاقنا مقدرة ونحن في بطون امهاتنا 

فعلام تذهب النفس حسرة وقد قسم الرحمن ارزاق الخلائق 


الحمدلله 

الحمدلله 


الحمدلله

----------


## ام الجوري775

> والله يا اختي وضعكم صعب اشوي 
> لان في سببين ممكن انه يكون ما نع للجنسيه 
> الاول انكم ولدتوا قبل لا تاخذ امج الجنسيه 
> 
> والسبب الثاني حتى لو الوالده عدلت وضعها الى حكم القانون 
> في لجنه استشاريه تنظر الى حال الام اذا شافو انها كانت تابعه لزوجها يكون سبب ثاني لمنع الجنسيه 
> 
> امور التجنيس كلها توفيق من الله 
> في بعض الناس اتصيب معاهم وبعضهم لا 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير على تحملك وصبرك علينا والله يغفر لج ويرزقج كل خير اللهم امين تدرين اختي ام بدر انا اخواني كلهم مواطنين الا نحن ثلاثة في البيت ما عندنا الجنسية والحمدلله راضية بقسمت الله علينا 
والحمدلله اعودواكررشكري لج اختي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> ختيه ام بدر شخبارج ؟
> 
> 
> حبيت اسألج عن جواز جزر القمر 
> 
> ...


تم الرد في الخاص

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر
يعطيكم العافية اختي ام بدر والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ملاك الكون 55

هلا ام بدر .... سمعنا انه المواطنات اللي متزوجات عام 2007 وفوق بس هم اللي ينعطن الجنسية حق عيالهن ... حبيت اتاكد من صحت الكلام وياليت حد عنده شي يخبرنا او سمع عن هالشي

----------


## ماجـدوليـن

اختي هل ينطبق هدا القرار على اللي متزوجه خليجي وجنسيتها بحكم القانون ؟؟!!

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## مربوشة

يزاج الله خير ام بدر ما قصرتي والله  :Smile: 
الله يسهل امور جميع ابناء المواطنات ان شاءالله 

بس عندي سؤال بسيط ..
الحين نحن من سنييييييين امسجلين والعام زقرونا عسب تحديث البيانات ..
لكن نحن بدون وللحين نترياا جواز جزر القمر .. فرضا لو الحين عطونا جواز جزر القمر 
نقدر انروح ونكمل اوراقنا وبينزل اسمنا مع هالكشف ولا بيقولون لنا وقف التسجيل او شي جي .. يعني معاملتنا بتمشي مع هالدفعة ولا كيف
اتمنى السؤال يكون واضح ^^

لج جزيل الشكر ختيه الكريمة

----------


## مربوشة

للرفع

----------


## عالية الغالية

الحين نحن في وقت العصر من يوم الجمعة 


خلونا نكثف الدعاااااااااااء ونبتهل وندعي من خاطرنا بتفريج همومنا وتيسيرها


لنا رب كريم قريب سميع بصير مجيب لدعوة الداع اذا دعاه 



اللهم ياسميع يابصير 

يامن هو ع كل شي قدير 

يامن كان نعم المجيب لنوح لما دعاه 

ورد يوسف واخاه 


ونجى يونس من بطن الحوت حين ناداه 

اللهم ياذا الجلال 


اجعل لنا من كل هم فرج ومن كل ضيق مخرجا 

اللهم ارحم ضعف امهاتنا فقد بلغوا من الكبر عتيا واشتعل الرأس منهن شيبا 

فارحم ضعفهن وفاقتهن 

اللهم ارحمهن برحمتك اللي وسعت كل شي 




والحمدلله رب العالمين 

والصلاة والسلام ع المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 


اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الاجابه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا ام بدر .... سمعنا انه المواطنات اللي متزوجات عام 2007 وفوق بس هم اللي ينعطن الجنسية حق عيالهن ... حبيت اتاكد من صحت الكلام وياليت حد عنده شي يخبرنا او سمع عن هالشي


ابا اعرف انتو من وين اتيبون هاي الاخبار 
ما في من هذا الكلام ابدا

دام ان الابناء مستوفين الشروط لهم الحق بالتقديم على طلب جنسيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي هل ينطبق هدا القرار على اللي متزوجه خليجي وجنسيتها بحكم القانون ؟؟!!


اكيد .. خليجي ولا غيره 
اللي بحكم القانون لها الاوليه بتجنيس عيالها

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يزاج الله خير ام بدر ما قصرتي والله 
> الله يسهل امور جميع ابناء المواطنات ان شاءالله 
> 
> بس عندي سؤال بسيط ..
> الحين نحن من سنييييييين امسجلين والعام زقرونا عسب تحديث البيانات ..
> لكن نحن بدون وللحين نترياا جواز جزر القمر .. فرضا لو الحين عطونا جواز جزر القمر 
> نقدر انروح ونكمل اوراقنا وبينزل اسمنا مع هالكشف ولا بيقولون لنا وقف التسجيل او شي جي .. يعني معاملتنا بتمشي مع هالدفعة ولا كيف
> اتمنى السؤال يكون واضح ^^
> 
> لج جزيل الشكر ختيه الكريمة


طبعا انا اتكلمت قبل عن الزامية تعديل الوضع .. ارجعي للصفحات السابقه.
اذا عدلتوا وضعكم تقدرون اتقدمون مع اقرب فئه 
اما هذا الكشف بيكون خلاص ارتفع وفي انتضار الموافقات النهائيه

----------


## مربوشة

> طبعا انا اتكلمت قبل عن الزامية تعديل الوضع .. ارجعي للصفحات السابقه.
> اذا عدلتوا وضعكم تقدرون اتقدمون مع اقرب فئه 
> اما هذا الكشف بيكون خلاص ارتفع وفي انتضار الموافقات النهائيه



هيه ادري انه لازم انعدل وضعنا  :Smile:  نحن نتريا حاليا نستلم جواز جزر القمر بعد الموافقة طبعا ..
يلا الله كريم 
مشكورة ختيه

----------


## هانزادا

يرفع للاهمية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

بارك الله فيج ختيه على مساعده بنات بلادج .. 
اتمنالهم التوفيق و لج بالمثل ..

----------


## `OM BADR`

تسلمون اخواتي 
وان شاء الله بتسمعون الاخبار اللي اتسركم قريبا 
واللي اتسر كل بيت ينتمي لهاذي البلاد الغاليه

----------


## حبي w

الله يسمع منج الغالية و ربي يوفق الكل...

----------


## سلامة ..

> تسلمون اخواتي 
> وان شاء الله بتسمعون الاخبار اللي اتسركم قريبا 
> واللي اتسر كل بيت ينتمي لهاذي البلاد الغاليه



حبيبتي يعني الحين اللي خذوا جوازات جزر القمر فيه احتمال ياخذون جواز الامارات .؟؟

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المونا

الله يسمع منج اختي ام بدر وسامحيني انضايقتج بتقرار الاسئله والله يوفقج ويسعدج انتي وريلج ويخلليج ولدج

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

أنا مع إعطاء ابناء المواطنات الجنسية في حال كان الاب عربي من دول مجلس التعاون والباقي أعتقد إن مايستحقون يعني اللي ماخذه هندي ولاسوداني ولافرنسي ولل شامي مااعتقد إنها تستحق جنسية لأبناءها أما من مجلس التعاون , قطري بحريني سعودي يمني كويتي عراقي لامانع وذلك لتقارب العادات المشتركة .مجرد رائ

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> أنا مع إعطاء ابناء المواطنات الجنسية في حال كان الاب عربي من دول مجلس التعاون والباقي أعتقد إن مايستحقون يعني اللي ماخذه هندي ولاسوداني ولافرنسي ولل شامي مااعتقد إنها تستحق جنسية لأبناءها أما من مجلس التعاون , قطري بحريني سعودي يمني كويتي عراقي لامانع وذلك لتقارب العادات المشتركة .مجرد رائ


للتصحيح اختي اليمني والعراقي ليسوا من مجلس التعاون 

وهنا يطرح السؤال نفسه للاخت العزيزة ام بدر جزاها الله خير

هل فعلا هناك تفريق او تمييز بالنسبة لمعاملة ابن المواطنه بحسب جنسية الأب 

بمعنى هل هناك فرق اذا كان الاب خليجي او يمني او شامي او كان عربي من حملة جنسية 

اجنبية او هندي او غيره من ناحية الموافقه او الأولوية ؟

----------


## مربوشة

> أنا مع إعطاء ابناء المواطنات الجنسية في حال كان الاب عربي من دول مجلس التعاون والباقي أعتقد إن مايستحقون يعني اللي ماخذه هندي ولاسوداني ولافرنسي ولل شامي مااعتقد إنها تستحق جنسية لأبناءها أما من مجلس التعاون , قطري بحريني سعودي يمني كويتي عراقي لامانع وذلك لتقارب العادات المشتركة .مجرد رائ


سبحان الله والمواطن يوم يتزوج له سودانية ولا شامية ولا مغريبة عادي يجنسون زوجته !!
وبعدين الام هي اللي تربي مش الاب وياخذون عادات الام اكثر شي مهما كانت جنسية او اصل الاب 
والحرمة يوم اتزوجت اتزوجت لانه هذا نصيبها ومو بيدها شي ..
في النهاية ترا كلنا عيال آدم مهما كانت جنسية الاب 

 :Smile:

----------


## Um.Nasser

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

اذكروا الله يا بنات

ان شاء الله تتيسر الامور على الكل

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

ام الهنوف اعرف ان اليمني والعراقي مب من دول مجلس التعاون لغتهم وعاداتهم شبيه بالخليجيين وهذا شي معروف وخصوصاً عن اليمنيين من الاصول العربية القديمة والاخت اللي تقول ليش المواطن ياخذ وافدة مصرية ولاسودا.....الخ الرجل غير والمراءة غير وفيه فرق ودائماً الابناء ينسبون الى الاب وليس الام ......

----------


## مربوشة

:Smile:  
ماله داعي نطلع عن صلب الموضوع ^^
ان شاءالله تتيسر امور جميع ابناء المواطنات ..


أستغفـر الله العظيـــم واتوب اليه 


 :Smile:

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

ولاة الأمر وشيوخنا ادرى بمن يستحق ومن لا يستحق ^^

----------


## ام حمدددده

who knows what will be happend in the future, Nothing in our hand to do unless we can wait.
we asked our gud to be with us and help us in every single moment,but as long as the question is will i get it >>> nobody has the answer yet i dreamed but drem is different than reality ,so who could answer me <<<i will be patient untel my death ..who can anwer me will i be emaraty citizen?  :12 (52):

----------


## ام حمدددده

هلا ام ابدرر و جميع خوااتي اممممم ام بدر حبيت اسالج سوؤال انا احين من ابناء المواطنات عمري 17 سنه و 11 شهر و 15 يوم (( يعني بقالي 15 يوم و اكمل 18 سنه )) , يوم سرت الجوازات اسأل قالولي اترومين اتقدمين 18 الا شهرين ,اممم انا قدمت اوراقي ووانا بعدني باقيلي شهر و قالي عادي بنرقعه هل في احتماليه الاقي اسمي في اللسته الجايه الليalready نزلت .............يعطيج العافيه ام بدر,,,,

----------


## زخراوية ال

> ولاة الأمر وشيوخنا ادرى بمن يستحق ومن لا يستحق ^^


مب شرط لأن في موظفين ماعندهم ذمه ولا ضمير .. مايئدون اللي عليهم ويخربون على غيرهم  :Frown:

----------


## مربوشة

للرفع

----------


## مربوشة

لجنة تنفيذ توجيهات رئيس الدولة بشأن ابناء المواطنات
تعتمد اسماء 1117 ممن استوفوا شروط اكتساب الجنسية ^^

الخبر في جريدة البيان اليوم مبروك  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Piena

- ازدواجية الجنسيه وهي ان يحمل اكثر من جنسيه في نفس الوقت بالنسبة له النقطة عندي سؤال اللي خذوا جنسية أبوهم وصاروا خلنا نقول عندهم جنسية عمانية ما راح يحصلون الجنسية الإماراتية بما ان أمهم إماراتية ؟. ارجو الرد على هذا السؤال لو سمحوا

----------


## `OM BADR`

الحمد لله هاذي الاخبار اللي اتسركم نزلت مثل ما قلت لكم 
وان شاء الله عقبال ما يصدر فيها رئيس الدوله مرسوم رئاسي 
وان شاء الله اعتماد الكشف القادم بيكون قريب بإذن الله 


كل التوفيق لاخواتي وعيالهم 
صبرتوا كثير وما بقى الا القليل

----------


## مربوشة

تفاصيل اعتماد اسماء 1117 من ابناء المواطنات للحصول على الجنسية في لقاء مع وكيل وزارة الداخلية المساعد في الخط المباشر غدا 

اذاعة الشارجة الساعه 1 ونص  :Smile:

----------


## مربوشة

> الحمد لله هاذي الاخبار اللي اتسركم نزلت مثل ما قلت لكم 
> وان شاء الله عقبال ما يصدر فيها رئيس الدوله مرسوم رئاسي 
> وان شاء الله اعتماد الكشف القادم بيكون قريب بإذن الله 
> 
> 
> كل التوفيق لاخواتي وعيالهم 
> صبرتوا كثير وما بقى الا القليل


الحمدلله يارب 
ومشكورة عزيزتي على اهتمامج ووقفتج ويانا
رايتج بيضا انتي وريلج وربي يخليكم لبعض ويوفقكم  :Smile:

----------


## المونا

الله يخليج اختي ام بدر لاتنسي موضوعي انا في انتظار اي شي يخصني والسموحه والشكر موصول لج و لزوجج وبميزان حسناتكم

----------


## حنان2006

لو سمحتي عندي استفسار كيف يتم اختيار الاسماء إحنا من زمان قدمنا وللحين محد اتصل وكل اللي نعرفهم خبرناهم وقدموا عقبنا وسووا وساهم مقابلة وطلبوا بياناتهم*

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبيبتي يعني الحين اللي خذوا جوازات جزر القمر فيه احتمال ياخذون جواز الامارات .؟؟
> 
> يزاج الله خير


بعد موافقة اللجنه العليا اكيد بيتجنسون 
طبعا مصحوبه بإستيفاء الشروط من ابناء المواطنات واصحاب المراسيم 
غير ذلك ما اعتقد بيجنسونهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا ام ابدرر و جميع خوااتي اممممم ام بدر حبيت اسالج سوؤال انا احين من ابناء المواطنات عمري 17 سنه و 11 شهر و 15 يوم (( يعني بقالي 15 يوم و اكمل 18 سنه )) , يوم سرت الجوازات اسأل قالولي اترومين اتقدمين 18 الا شهرين ,اممم انا قدمت اوراقي ووانا بعدني باقيلي شهر و قالي عادي بنرقعه هل في احتماليه الاقي اسمي في اللسته الجايه الليalready نزلت .............يعطيج العافيه ام بدر,,,,


والله يا اختي اللي اعرفه من ريلي انه قوانينهم صارمه حتى لو كان باقي يوم 
اذا كان في استثناء من هاذي المده البسيطه اتوقع انهم بيحطون اسمج في القائمه 
لان بعدها الاسماء بترتفع لرئيس الدوله عشان المرسوم واتكوني انتي وقتها كملتي ال 18 سنه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> - ازدواجية الجنسيه وهي ان يحمل اكثر من جنسيه في نفس الوقت بالنسبة له النقطة عندي سؤال اللي خذوا جنسية أبوهم وصاروا خلنا نقول عندهم جنسية عمانية ما راح يحصلون الجنسية الإماراتية بما ان أمهم إماراتية ؟. ارجو الرد على هذا السؤال لو سمحوا


ازدواجية الجنسيه اتكون بعد التجنيس 
يعني مثلا لو حصل على جنسية دولة الامارات يتنازل عن الجنسيه العمانيه
هنيه خلاص استوى اماراتي ... لو بعدين اكتشفوا انه عنده جنسية ( عماني - بريطاني - ياباني .... الخ ) المهم جنسيه 
هنيه يصدر امر ويسحبون عنه الجواز الاماراتي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الحمدلله يارب 
> ومشكورة عزيزتي على اهتمامج ووقفتج ويانا
> رايتج بيضا انتي وريلج وربي يخليكم لبعض ويوفقكم


مع اني والله يا اختي مالي خص في امور التجنيس
والحمد لله انا مواطنه وريلي مواطن 
بس والله فرحانه بهذا الخبر يمكن اكثر من ابناء المواطنات 
احب لأخواتي ما احبه لنفسي .. واتمنى الخير لكل بنت في هذي البلاد 
والله يوفقهم ويعجل بأمرهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> لو سمحتي عندي استفسار كيف يتم اختيار الاسماء إحنا من زمان قدمنا وللحين محد اتصل وكل اللي نعرفهم خبرناهم وقدموا عقبنا وسووا وساهم مقابلة وطلبوا بياناتهم*


يمكن ما استوفيتوا الشروط 
او يمكن في اسباب اخرى مجهوله 
بس لازم يكون في سبب

----------


## Luna Piena

> ازدواجية الجنسيه اتكون بعد التجنيس 
> يعني مثلا لو حصل على جنسية دولة الامارات يتنازل عن الجنسيه العمانيه
> هنيه خلاص استوى اماراتي ... لو بعدين اكتشفوا انه عنده جنسية ( عماني - بريطاني - ياباني .... الخ ) المهم جنسيه 
> هنيه يصدر امر ويسحبون عنه الجواز الاماراتي


يعني يتنازلون عن الجنسية العمانية ،،، الله يريح قلبج مثل ما ريحتي قلبي والله كنت أحاتي هالشي ترى عندي عيال خالتي و أبوهم عماني وخذوا من فترة الجنسية العمانية من بعد ما تعبوا من الانتظار (":

----------


## مربوشة

> لو سمحتي عندي استفسار كيف يتم اختيار الاسماء إحنا من زمان قدمنا وللحين محد اتصل وكل اللي نعرفهم خبرناهم وقدموا عقبنا وسووا وساهم مقابلة وطلبوا بياناتهم*


اختي الكريمة .. الافضل انكم اتراجعون وزارة الداخلية لانه يمكن اسمكم موجود ونسوا يتصلون او صار شي لا سمح الله ونسوكم 
لانه ناس من هلنا نفس حالتكم ويوم راحوا راجعوا .. عقب اتصلوا بهم عسب التحقيق 
يعني روحوا راجعوا احسن  :Smile:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> للتصحيح اختي اليمني والعراقي ليسوا من مجلس التعاون 
> 
> وهنا يطرح السؤال نفسه للاخت العزيزة ام بدر جزاها الله خير
> 
> هل فعلا هناك تفريق او تمييز بالنسبة لمعاملة ابن المواطنه بحسب جنسية الأب 
> 
> بمعنى هل هناك فرق اذا كان الاب خليجي او يمني او شامي او كان عربي من حملة جنسية 
> 
> اجنبية او هندي او غيره من ناحية الموافقه او الأولوية ؟


نعم يا اختي في اولويه من ناحية الجنسيه 
لااتساوي اللي عنده جنسيه غير عربيه مثل اللي عنده جنسيه عربيه 
بلادنا اسمها دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده
اللجنه لما اتجنس تنظر في الابناء هل درسوا في الدوله ؟
هل اتعلموا فيها ؟ هل يعرفون عربي ؟ هل ثقافتهم او ديانتهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم نفسنا ؟
التجنيس هب خبط وعشواء
في لجان تدرس وتفحص وادقق واتابع وتتحرى لين ما يعرفون هل هذا يستحق او لا 

لا اتسميها تميز او تفريق 
سميها حرص من الدوله على ابنائها

----------


## أم الفيصل

اعتماد أسماء 1117 من أبناء المواطنات ممن استوفوا شروط اكتساب الجنسية .

أم بدر جزاج الله خير كيف نعرف الأسماء المعتمده ؟
و إذا طلعت الأسماء شو الخطوة التالية ؟

----------


## حنان2006

اختي إحنا كلنا فوق ال18 سنة وماعلينا قضايا ولا اي شي يمنع من اتصالهم لنا ونفس الاوراق اللي قدمناها خبرنا ربعنا يقدمون نفسها وكلهم حققوا معاهم يوم راجعنا الجوازات نستفسر عن السبب مايعطوننا جواب شافي بس يقولون أتريوا لين تنزل الاسماء. سمعنا ان الاختيار يتم عشوائي بس مايصير اللي مقدم قبل وشاد حيله يأخرون معاملته ليسب اختيار عشوائي

----------


## حنان2006

مشكورة اختي بنتريا لين الأحد لان قالوا في اسماء بتنزل لو أسمنا مب من ضمنهم مالنا الا نراجعهم ، مب مشكلتنا لو الإهمال من عندهم من متى واحنا نتريا هالخبر بالأخير يطنشوننا بسبب إهمال منهم ):*

----------


## حنان2006

بالنسبة لجنسية الوالد على اي اساس حكمتوا في آباء عرب ودوم في كل إجازة مسافرين بلادهم ويا العيال وتلقين وحدة ماخذة غير عربي والوالد متوفي وعياله مالهم اي صلة ببلاده اكبر مثال قوم جيراننا ابوهم عماني من ايي الإجازة ماتحصلينهم في البيت الام والأبو والعيال كلهم ماجزين هناك ومنهم في اليوم الوطني لبلد ابوهم حاطين صور وأعلام بلد الاب ،مع احترامي للجميع ومب الكل ينطبق عليهم هالكلام طبعا *

----------


## المتفائلة

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## aloonood

مبرووك لابناء المواطنات و الحمدلله على كل حال ،،، بس حبيت اسال بخصوص الاسماء المختارة كيف نعرف اذا نحن منهم او لا ؟؟ يااريت تفيدووني

----------


## sh.85

> حنان2006 
> بالنسبة لجنسية الوالد على اي اساس حكمتوا في آباء عرب ودوم في كل إجازة مسافرين بلادهم ويا العيال وتلقين وحدة ماخذة غير عربي والوالد متوفي وعياله مالهم اي صلة ببلاده اكبر مثال قوم جيراننا ابوهم عماني من ايي الإجازة ماتحصلينهم في البيت الام والأبو والعيال كلهم ماجزين هناك ومنهم في اليوم الوطني لبلد ابوهم حاطين صور وأعلام بلد الاب ،مع احترامي للجميع ومب الكل ينطبق عليهم هالكلام طبعا


اممممم مافهمت عليج بالضبط شو تقصدين هل انهم ما يستحقون بنظرج؟!

----------


## sh.85

ام بدر يزاج الله الف خير ع تعبج وردج على استفساراتهم 

بسس حبيت اسالج لاربيعتي 

هي من ابناء المواطنااات ومقدمين من زمان + قدموا على القرار اليديد وهم مستوفين الشروط بس ماتم الاتصال فيهم للمقابله فكيف وضعهم الحين؟!

هم قبل هالقرار مادري اي جهه اتصلت فيهم ( مجرد اتصال شكله للتحديث )

وبعد في شغله خبرتني عني ومافهمتها بالضبط ان ابوها مقدم على الجواز من زمااان ( خليجي الجنسية ) وهو من قيام الدوله هني يشتغل بسس طلع في معاملاته فيها ملف اخضرر فشو سالفه هالملف يعني وشو هي الاجاراءات ؟! لانه ماكان يراجعهم بسس اخر مرة راجع واحد هناك استغرب انه عنده هالملف وماطلعت له الجنسية للحين؟!


فسؤالي مرة ثانية هل لازم مقابله عششااان تنزل اساميهم في اللسته وشو سالفه موضوع خلاصه القيد وهل لازم الام تكون مستقله من البدايه على خلاصه قيد ابوهااا مع العلم انها مواطنه بحكم القانون + شو وضع ابوهااا الحين من ناحيه الجنسية

----------


## بنت الكريم

السلام عليكم 
يزاج الله الف خير اختي على هالشرح الوافي
بس عندي استفسار حق ربيعتي هي وافده وزوجها مواطن وضافها في الخلاصه 2007 بس لين احين مااستلمت الجواز ويوم راجعت قالولها موضوععج في الامن فهل يطول في الامن يعني كم المده الي ياخدها في الامن ؟

----------


## حنان2006

اقصد في ناس ابوهم مب خليجي او مب عربي وعياله يستحقون اكثر من واحد من دول الخليج، حسب انتماء العيال لبلد الاب وضربت لج مثال ممكن غير عربي ومتوفي وعياله مالهم اي صلة ببلد الوالد وثاني خليجي وعياله كلهم ينتمون لبلده وكل إجازاتهم يقضونها في بلده،،، أملهم الدرس ولا أعيد تاني خخخخخ. بالأخير حكامنا هم اصحاب القرار ومابيضيعون حق احد  :Smile: *

----------


## حنان2006

اختي بنت الكريم مب أنا صاحبة الموضوع ام بدر هي اللي ترد على استفسارات البنات الله يعطيها العافية هي وريلها وان شاءالله مابتقصر معاج  :Smile:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اعتماد أسماء 1117 من أبناء المواطنات ممن استوفوا شروط اكتساب الجنسية .
> 
> أم بدر جزاج الله خير كيف نعرف الأسماء المعتمده ؟
> و إذا طلعت الأسماء شو الخطوة التالية ؟


تعرفين لما يتصلون عليكم 
الخطوه التاليه انتضار مرسوم رئيس الدوله بعدها ترجع مره ثانيه للداخليه تحت لجنه استشاريه وهيا اخر مراحل التجنيس

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مشكورة اختي بنتريا لين الأحد لان قالوا في اسماء بتنزل لو أسمنا مب من ضمنهم مالنا الا نراجعهم ، مب مشكلتنا لو الإهمال من عندهم من متى واحنا نتريا هالخبر بالأخير يطنشوننا بسبب إهمال منهم ):*


اختي انتي ليش مستعجله 
في ناس استوالهم اكثر من ثلاثين سنه راحين ورادين الجوازات وما حصلوا شي 

هذا مو اهمال .. بالعكس هذا انا اسميه اقصى درجات الحرص 
التجنيس مو خبط وعشواء 
ولو كان فيه عشوائيه مثل ما ذكرتي كنا سمعنا ان ناس دخلوا وهم مو مستحقين 

دام انج مستوفيه الشروط مثل ما ذكرتي مالج الا الانتضار والصبر 
ولو تجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ما اتحوش 

استعيني بالله واذكري الله كثير واتوكلي عليه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مبرووك لابناء المواطنات و الحمدلله على كل حال ،،، بس حبيت اسال بخصوص الاسماء المختارة كيف نعرف اذا نحن منهم او لا ؟؟ يااريت تفيدووني


بيدقون عليكم ان شاء الله 
الاسماء لها سريتها وخصوصيتها 
وكلن بيجي دوره ان شاء الله 
لا تستعجلين

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر يزاج الله الف خير ع تعبج وردج على استفساراتهم 
> 
> بسس حبيت اسالج لاربيعتي 
> 
> هي من ابناء المواطنااات ومقدمين من زمان + قدموا على القرار اليديد وهم مستوفين الشروط بس ماتم الاتصال فيهم للمقابله فكيف وضعهم الحين؟!
> 
> هم قبل هالقرار مادري اي جهه اتصلت فيهم ( مجرد اتصال شكله للتحديث )
> 
> وبعد في شغله خبرتني عني ومافهمتها بالضبط ان ابوها مقدم على الجواز من زمااان ( خليجي الجنسية ) وهو من قيام الدوله هني يشتغل بسس طلع في معاملاته فيها ملف اخضرر فشو سالفه هالملف يعني وشو هي الاجاراءات ؟! لانه ماكان يراجعهم بسس اخر مرة راجع واحد هناك استغرب انه عنده هالملف وماطلعت له الجنسية للحين؟!
> ...


في اسئله يا اختي يوم اخبرها ريلي يرفض يجاوبني ويقول هاي لازم اتراجع الجنسيه 
لان في امور ما تنقال هنيه في النت لان فيها سين وجيم 
اما وضع امج لازم اطلع خلاصة قيد بروحها بمعاملة فصل قيد 
المهم اتكون اخذت الجنسيه قبل لا اتيب العيال 
واذا كانت مقدمه لازم يتصلون في الابناء للتحقيق معاهم وبعدها ترتفع معاملتهم للجهات العاليا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم 
> يزاج الله الف خير اختي على هالشرح الوافي
> بس عندي استفسار حق ربيعتي هي وافده وزوجها مواطن وضافها في الخلاصه 2007 بس لين احين مااستلمت الجواز ويوم راجعت قالولها موضوععج في الامن فهل يطول في الامن يعني كم المده الي ياخدها في الامن ؟


الامن يا اختي جهه عليا محد يقدر يدخل في قراراتهم 
احيانا الامن يرفض معاملات لاسباب مجهوله 
وللعلم 
مو كل وحده اتزوجت مواطن حصلت جواز وجنسيه 
وايد حريم رفضوهم 

المده يا اختي الله اعلم بها واذا راجع زوجها يكون افضل عشان الاهتمام يكون واضح من الزوج

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي بنت الكريم مب أنا صاحبة الموضوع ام بدر هي اللي ترد على استفسارات البنات الله يعطيها العافية هي وريلها وان شاءالله مابتقصر معاج


كلنا خوات ^__^
واذا عندج معلومات لااتقصرين مع خواتج

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر...

يعطيكم العافية اختي ام بدر انتي و ريلج ما عليكم زوووود كفيتوا و وفيتوا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## sh.85

> في اسئله يا اختي يوم اخبرها ريلي يرفض يجاوبني ويقول هاي لازم اتراجع الجنسيه 
> لان في امور ما تنقال هنيه في النت لان فيها سين وجيم 
> اما وضع امج لازم اطلع خلاصة قيد بروحها بمعاملة فصل قيد 
> المهم اتكون اخذت الجنسيه قبل لا اتيب العيال 
> واذا كانت مقدمه لازم يتصلون في الابناء للتحقيق معاهم وبعدها ترتفع معاملتهم للجهات العاليا



اختي مب اماية هذيلاا قوم اربيعتي فقلت اتخبر لهاا ...^^


هيه اختي امها مواطنه بحكم القانون من من اول ماوزعوا يوازات الامارات ( قيام الدوله ) بسس هي انفصلت عن خلاصة قيد ابوهاا من عقب مااا تزوجت بفتره وكانت يايبة تقريبا 5 عيال عقب انفصلت عن خلاصه قيد ابوها وصارت بروووحهاا .... فهل الحين لغوا سالفه شرط خلاصه القيد انها تكون من البدايه بروحهااا لانه جي عيالها الثانيين بتنرفع اساميهم بسس هذيلاا الـ 5 لااا مع انهاا امها مواطنه من يوم انولدت 



والله يزااج الف خيرر ماقصرتي

----------


## ضي عينه

ام بدر فديتج 
صندوق الرسايل عندج ممتليه 
والرسالة اللي طرشتلج فيها خطأ 
وما قدرت اطرشلج التصحيح لانه الصندوق full

----------


## برق لمع

2445 امرأة متزوجات من أجانب يحصلن على مساعدات «الشؤون»
كشوفات أخرى لأبناء المواطنات يتم تدارسها لرفعها إلى اللجنة
المصدر: دبي- السيد الطنطاوي - أبوظبي- ماجدة ملاويالتاريخ: 02 فبراير 2012 

أكدت وزارة الداخلية أنها مستمرة في عملها بإعداد الكشوفات للأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم شروط اكتساب الجنسية من أبناء المواطنات الذين أكملوا 18 عاما ومن ثم رفع هذه الكشوفات إلى لجنة تجنيس أبناء المواطنات.

في حين قالت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية إن 2445 امرأة متزوجة من أجنبي تحصل على مساعدات من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية تحت مظلة الضمان الاجتماعي، منها 322 حالة تحصل على المساعدات لها ولأبنائها، و2123 زوجة تحصل على المساعدات لنفسها فقط.

فقد أكد اللواء ناصر العُوضي المنهالي، وكيل وزارة الداخلية المساعد لشؤون الجنسية والإقامة والمنافذ أن وزارة الداخلية مستمرة في عملها بإعداد الكشوفات للأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم شروط اكتساب الجنسية من أبناء المواطنات الذين أكملوا 18 عاما ومن ثم رفع هذه الكشوفات إلى لجنة تجنيس أبناء المواطنات التي تم تشكيلها وفقا لتوجيهات صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة حفظه الله-.

وقال في تصريح لـ ( البيان) إن الداخلية وتنفيذا للتوجيهات السامية تقوم بعمل مراجعة للأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط استعدادا لرفعها للجنة حرصا على تقديم كل ما من شأنه أن يخدم عمل اللجنة ويسرع في تنفيذ التوجيهات.

وأكد المنهالي أن مكرمة صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة "حفظه الله"، بأن تتم معاملة أبناء المواطنات المتزوجات من أجانب أسوة بالمواطنين، ومنح أبناء المواطنات المتزوجات من أجانب الحق في التقدم للحصول على جنسية الدولة عند بلوغهم الثامنة عشرة يؤكد نهج القيادة الحكيمة في مساواة المرأة مع الرجل وإعطائها حقوقها كاملة كما يعمل على تحقيق المزيد من الاستقرار للأسرة في الإمارات ويبعث الفرح والأمل في نفوس الأمهات المواطنات وأبنائهن.

وأكد أن هذه المكرمة الطيبة تأتي بفضل الدعم الكبير الذي تقدمه قيادتنا العليا للمواطنات في شتى المجالات، مثمناً ما حققته المرأة الإماراتية في مسيرة النهضة والتطوير ودورها الرائد والمتميز في خدمة الوطن.

وقال: إن صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة "حفظه الله"، هو صاحب النهج الكريم لوطنه ومواطنيه وفرحتهم بمكارم سموه المتواصلة والتي تمثل لنا جميعاً عيداً يدخل الفرحة والسعادة للقلوب.

وقال المنهالي إن هذه اللفتة الكريمة من سموه هي نهج خير يسير عليه سموه، كما سار عليه من قبله المغفور له "بإذن الله" الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان "رحمه الله"، والذي كان يولي اهتماماً كبيراً لبناء الوطن، وكل ما يصب في مصلحة المواطنين وفي مقدمتهم بناته المواطنات.

يذكر أن لجنة تنفيذ توجيهات صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة بشأن تجنيس أبناء المواطنات كانت اعتمدت قبل يومين في اجتماعها أسماء ألف و 117 من أبناء المواطنات الذين استوفوا الشروط التي تؤهلهم اكتساب جنسية الدولة عند بلوغهم الثامنة عشرة .

وكانت اللجنة كلفت وزارة الداخلية بحصر الفئات المستحقة جميعها من أبناء المواطنات والمستوفية لشروط اكتساب الجنسية و إعداد القوائم النهائية للفئات المشار إليها ورفعها إلى وزارة شؤون الرئاسة التي سترفع توصياتها بهذا الشأن إلى صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة " حفظه الله " لإصدار المراسيم الخاصة بحقهم.



مساعدات الشؤون

على صعيد آخر كشفت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية أن 2445 امرأة متزوجات من أجانب يحصلن على مساعدات من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية تحت مظلة الضمان الاجتماعي، منهن 322 حالة تحصل على المساعدات لها ولأبنائها، و2123 زوجة تحصل على المساعدات لنفسها فقط.

وأشارت الوزارة إلى أن الدولة نشرت مظلة الضمان الاجتماعي على فئات عدة من المجتمع بلغت 16 فئة تشمل 40 ألف أسرة، في مقدمتهم كبار السن والأرامل والمتزوجات من أجانب والمطلقات والبنات غير المتزوجات والأيتام والعاجزون صحيا والعاجزون ماديا وأسر المسجونين ومجهولو الوالدين والمعاقون.

وقالت إن قيمة المساعدات من الضمان الاجتماعي في 2011 بلغت مليارين و322 مليونا و575 ألف درهم يستفيد منها (39,798) حالة تعيل (83,964) فرداً، وبموجب تلك الزيادة ارتفع الحد الأدنى للمساعدة إلى 4400 درهم وبدون تحديد للحد الأقصى.

ولفتت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية إلى أن الانجازات التي تحققت لشعب الإمارات على مدى 40 عاماً في مجالات التعليم والصحة والبنية التحتية والرعاية والتنمية الاجتماعية احتلت حيزاً كبيراً في اهتمامات دولة الإمارات.

وقالت إن عام 2011 شهد انطلاقة إستراتيجية الحكومية الاتحادية الثانية للسنوات 2011-2013 تضمنت الكثير من المشاريع التي تنعكس نتائجها على حياة المواطنين ورفاهيتهم، ومن خلالها اعتمدت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية إستراتيجيتها بهدف الارتقاء بمستوى الخدمات الاجتماعية، وتبسيط اجراءتها وتسهيل الحصول عليها، مؤكدة أن الوزارة استمدت برامجها وخطتها من رؤية الإمارات 2021 التي تتطلع أن تكون الإمارات من أفضل دول العالم بحلول عام 2021.

وأوضحت أن جميع الفئات في مجتمع الإمارات تحتل مكانة خاصة ومتميزة ومنها فئة المتزوجات من أجانب، وتستمد تلك المكانة من تعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف وقيمه السامية في نظرتها الإنسانية لهذه الفئات.

وأشارت إلى أن السنوات الست الأخيرة شهدت مضاعفة قيمة المساعدة الاجتماعية ما يقرب من خمس مرات، وكانت آخر زيادة طرأت على المساعدات الاجتماعية كانت بنسبة 20% بموجب مكرمة صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة ، حفظه الله، بمناسبة اليوم الوطني الأربعين.

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

الكشف اليديد نفس الشروط ولا غيروه ان الام لازم تكون محصلة الجنسية قبل ولادة الابناء ؟؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر فديتج 
> صندوق الرسايل عندج ممتليه 
> والرسالة اللي طرشتلج فيها خطأ 
> وما قدرت اطرشلج التصحيح لانه الصندوق full


مفضيه الصندوق 
شيكي على اللي عندج يمكن فل

----------


## المونا

يارب يحفظج ويبارك فيج انتي وريلج وولدج اختي ام بدر ماقصرتي وين ماكنتي يسعدج ربي

----------


## مربوشة

الله يفرج همنا ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## Um.Nasser

:12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 
 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 
 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 
 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 
 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## o.ali

هل الكشوفات القادمه بيتغير في شروطها شي ولا كيف النظام بيكون ؟؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الكشف اليديد نفس الشروط ولا غيروه ان الام لازم تكون محصلة الجنسية قبل ولادة الابناء ؟؟


نفسه ما في شي للحين 
اذا اتغير شي راح اعلمكم ان شاء الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل الكشوفات القادمه بيتغير في شروطها شي ولا كيف النظام بيكون ؟؟


بتكون نفسها ما في شي بيتغير الا لو صدر قرار رسمي بهذا

----------


## `OM BADR`

~ نصيحه من ام بدر الى ابناء المواطنات ~ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1028395

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاكم الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## munamoor

أختي الغالية أنا زوجي رجل له مكانته في مكان عمله 
فقال لي نبهي الأخت انها تصكر الموضوع 
لان هالشئ مب بصالحها الا اذا عند زوجها 
وثيقة تخوله بان يرد على الاستفسارات 
فما ادري أختي 
تراج انتي تبغين الخير للناس بس شئ ناس 
تحب المشاكل

----------


## munamoor

> بالنسبة لجنسية الوالد على اي اساس حكمتوا في آباء عرب ودوم في كل إجازة مسافرين بلادهم ويا العيال وتلقين وحدة ماخذة غير عربي والوالد متوفي وعياله مالهم اي صلة ببلاده اكبر مثال قوم جيراننا ابوهم عماني من ايي الإجازة ماتحصلينهم في البيت الام والأبو والعيال كلهم ماجزين هناك ومنهم في اليوم الوطني لبلد ابوهم حاطين صور وأعلام بلد الاب ،مع احترامي للجميع ومب الكل ينطبق عليهم هالكلام طبعا *


أختي دوم الأولية تكون لدولة الخليج باي مجال 
دو هالشئ معروف من عام 1971

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> أختي الغالية أنا زوجي رجل له مكانته في مكان عمله 
> فقال لي نبهي الأخت انها تصكر الموضوع 
> لان هالشئ مب بصالحها الا اذا عند زوجها 
> وثيقة تخوله بان يرد على الاستفسارات 
> فما ادري أختي 
> تراج انتي تبغين الخير للناس بس شئ ناس 
> تحب المشاكل


حتى الخير تبون تمنعوه

محد يفكر مجرد التفكير انه يسبب مشاكل لانسانه هدفها توضيح الامور للناس وتوجيههم

ثم ان الاخت ام بدر لم تخالف القانون وانما هي توضح بعض الامور التي يعرفها اصغر موظف في الجوازات

ولو اي واحده فينا سارت الجوازات وسالت سيقول لها الموظف نفس الكلام

يعني لم تدعي بانها تستطيع ان تعمل شيئا كواسطه وذكرت صراحة ان ليس بيدها او زوجها اي شي 

وانما هذه الامور من صلاحيات رئيس الدولة واللجان المختصه

اقول للاخت ام بدر جزاها الله خير استمري ولاتتوقفي بالتوضيح ولاتخافي الا من الله عز وجل

فانتي لم ترتبكي خطأ بل بالعكس

وهذه الاحاديث الشريفه لتسكت كل هذه الافواه

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
( من نفـّـس عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا نفــّس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة و من يسّر على معسر يسّر الله عليه في الدنيا و الآخرة و من ستر على مسلم في الدنيا ستر الله عليه في الدنيا و الآخرة و الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه ) رواه مسلم

- و عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قل :
( المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه و لا يسلمه من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته و من فرّج عن مسلم كربة فرّج الله عنه بها كربة من كرب يوم القيامة و من ستر مسلم ستره الله يوم القيامة ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

-و عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال:
)من مشى في حاجة أخيه كان خيرا له من اعتكاف عشر سنين ومن اعتكف يوما ابتغاء وجه الله جعل الله بينه و بين النار ثلاثة خنادق كل خندق أبعد مما بين الخافقين ) رواه الطبراني و الحاكم و قال صحيح الإسناد إلا أنه قال :
( لأن يمشي أحدكم مع أخيه في قضاء حاجة و أشار (بأصبعه) أفضل من أن يعتكف في مسجدي هذا شهرين ).

-وعن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه : عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :
( لا يزال الله في حاجة العبد ما دام في حاجة أخيه ) رواه الطبراني بإسناد جيد .

- و خرّج الطبراني بإسناده عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( إن لله عند أقوام نعما يقرها عندهم ما كانوا في حوائج المسلمين ما لم يملــّوهم فإذا ملــّـوهم نقلها إلى غيرهم )

- و خرّج الطبراني بإسناده عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
(إن لله أقواما اختصهم بمنافع العباد يقرّهم فيها ما بذلوها فإذا منعوها نزعها منهم فحولها إلى غيرهم )

- و خرّج أيضا بإسناده عنه قال : قال رسول لله صلى الله عليه و سلم:
( إن لله خلق خلقهم لحوائج الناس يفزع الناس إليهم في حو ائجهم أولــئك الآمنون من عذاب الله )

- و خرّج أبو الشيخ ابن حيان في كتاب الثواب بإسناده عن ابن عمر و أبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم قالا: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( من مشى في حاجة أخيه حتى يثبتها له أظلــّه الله عز وجل بخمسة و سبعين ألف ملك يصلون عليه و يدعون له إن كان صباحا حتى يمسي و إن كان مساء حتى يصبح و لا يرفع قدما إلا حط الله عنه بها خطيئة و رفع الله بها درجة ) و في رواية له عن ابن عمر وحده أن نبي الله صلى لله عليه و سلم قال : ( من أعان عبدا في حاجته ثبّت الله له مقامه يوم تزول الأفدام )

-و خرّج ابن ماجة و ابن أبي دنيا في كتب اصطناع المعروف و البيهقي بأسانيدهم عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول لله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( يصف الناس يوم القيامة صفوفا ثم تمر أهل الجنة فيمر الرجل على الرجل من أهل النار فيقول : يا فلان أما تذكر ( يوم استقيت فسقيتك شربة قال فيشفع له و يمر الرجل على الرجل فيقول: يا فلان أما تذكر يوم بعثتني لحاجة كذا و كذا فذهبت لك فيشفع له ) اللفظ لابن ماجة : (الطهور ) لطهور بفتح الطاء هو الماء الذي يتطهر به .

- و خرّج ابن أبي الدنيا بإسناده عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( من مشى في حاجة أخيه المسلم كتب الله له بكل خطوة سبعين حسنة و محا عنه سبعين سيئة إلى أن يرجع من حيث فارقه فإن قضيت حاجته على يديه خرج من ذنوبه كيوم و لدته أمه و إن هلك فيما بين ذلك دخل الجنة بغير حساب)

-و عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( من كان وصلة لأخيه المسلم إلى ذي سلطان في مبلغ بر أو تيسير عسير أعانه الله على إجازة الصراط يوم القيامة عند دحض الأقدام )
- و عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و

سلم قال :
( على كل مسلم صدقة قال : أرأيت إن لم يجد قال: يعتمل بيديه فينفع نفسه و يتصدق قال : أرأيت إن لم يستطع قال : يعين ذا الحاجة الملهوف قال : قيل له : أرأيت إن لم يستطع قال : يأمر بالمعروف أو الخير قال : أرأيت إن لم يفعل قال: يمسك عن الشر فإنها صدقة) رواه البخاري و مسلم

المصدر : كتاب المتجر الرابح في ثواب العمل الصالح للحافظ أبي محمد شرف الدين عبد المؤمن بن خلف الدمياطي

----------


## aloonood

الموضوع صار له فترة مفتوح والاخت الحين افتت بالموضوع ..

بالعكس انا اشوفه موضوع مفيد وجميل وفيه كل شي يخص بالمرسوم الي نزل من لدن رئيس الدولة ..

وفيه اراء الفئة المستفيده وفيه كل جديد عن هالموضوع وكل جديد انا اشوفه موضوع رائع وصياغته ايضا رائعة من قبل طارح الموضوع وما فيه اي مخالفة ولا في اي شي يعارض قوانين البلاد بالعكس ..

والاخت هي توضح لا اكثر ولا اقل شكلج يالي تقدمين النصيحه ما متابعه الموضوع من البداية اتمني انج تقرين الموضوع من البداية وبعدين انصحي ام بدر ...

المشكلة فينا نحن الحسد لولا الحسد كنا نحن الناس بالف خير ...

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> الموضوع صار له فترة مفتوح والاخت الحين افتت بالموضوع ..
> 
> بالعكس انا اشوفه موضوع مفيد وجميل وفيه كل شي يخص بالمرسوم الي نزل من لدن رئيس الدولة ..
> 
> وفيه اراء الفئة المستفيده وفيه كل جديد عن هالموضوع وكل جديد انا اشوفه موضوع رائع وصياغته ايضا رائعة من قبل طارح الموضوع وما فيه اي مخالفة ولا في اي شي يعارض قوانين البلاد بالعكس ..
> 
> والاخت هي توضح لا اكثر ولا اقل شكلج يالي تقدمين النصيحه ما متابعه الموضوع من البداية اتمني انج تقرين الموضوع من البداية وبعدين انصحي ام بدر ...
> 
> المشكلة فينا نحن الحسد لولا الحسد كنا نحن الناس بالف خير ...


اي والله صدقتي

----------


## `OM BADR`

اهدوا يا اخواتي ان شاء الله مافي الا الخير 

انا اتوقعت مثل هاذي الردود واناماخذه كل احتياطاتي فيها 

الحمد لله زوجي عارف القانون وله اكثر من عشر سنوات شغال .. وعارف الصح من الخطأ 
ولو صار ما صار كل ما في الامر انه الموضوع بيغلق وانتهى الامر
ومحد بينقطع راسه .. بس بتم صلتي بأخواتي قائمه في المنتدى 

على العموم انا ما اريد اطيل الكلام حول هذا الموضوع عشان ما اتفرع واايد
اناعارفه شو قاعده اسوي 
وان شاء الله مستمره الى صدور الاخبار اللي اتفرح اخواتي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> أختي الغالية أنا زوجي رجل له مكانته في مكان عمله 
> فقال لي نبهي الأخت انها تصكر الموضوع 
> لان هالشئ مب بصالحها الا اذا عند زوجها 
> وثيقة تخوله بان يرد على الاستفسارات 
> فما ادري أختي 
> تراج انتي تبغين الخير للناس بس شئ ناس 
> تحب المشاكل


بارك الله فيج يا اختي 
والله يخلي لج ريلج 
بس حبيت اقلج رمسه صغيره 

صفحات الموضوع وصلت الحين فوق 62 
بإمكانج تختارين اي سؤال واتسيرين الجوازات تسألين اي من الموظفين 
الاجابات كلها بتكون واضحه ودقيقه ..
اصلا لابد من ايصال المعلومه للجمهور .. 
ولا كيف تبين صاحب طلب الجنسيه يقدم اوراقه وهو مو عارف القوانين ولا فاهمها .. امر لايعقل!!
مثل اللي يريد يطلع رخصة قياده وهو ما عارف يركب سياره ولا عارف قوانين السير

تبين معلومات اقوى عن جيه 
حاضر ... ^__^
دستور دولة الامارات اللي هو اساس المنهج القائم على دولتنا الحبيبه
هذا هو موجود بالانترنت والكل يقدر يقراه ويحفظه وينشره لو يريد 

وهذا موقعه لو تبين مشروح بالتفصيل الملل 
http://www.uaecabinet.ae/Arabic/UAEG...tionOfUAE.aspx

وتبيني ازيدج من الشعر بيت 
وهاذي هديه من زوجي الى زوجج الكريم 

الموضوع اللي انا اتكلم فيه موجود في هذا الموقع اللي يحتوي على قوانين الجنسيه بالتفصيل مع ذكر احكام التشريعات والماده .. بمعنى اني مايبت شي جديد من عندي
http://www.gcc-legal.org/mojportalpu...3147&country=2

صدقيني زوجي فاهم القوانين وعارف شو قاعد يسوي .. ولنا الشرف ان احنا قاعدين انوصل قوانين دولة الامارات للجمهور. 

ونتحدى اي شخص يثبت علينا اي خطأ في ردودنا على العضوات 

ما بطول الكلام
اتمنى اني وفقت في إيصال المعلومه .. ليفهمها الجميع

وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر عداج العيب انتي وريلج

----------


## Um.Nasser

يزاج الله كل خير يا ام بدر 

واتاكدي ان موضوعج وردودج اتريحنا حتى لو انها كلام وردود عادية..

بس نحن محتاجين من يسمعنا ويرد علينا 

ويوضح لنا الامور اللي ما نعرفها

وخاصة الاشاعات اللي تطلع من بعض الناس اللي اتخوف وتخص الخير لبعض الناس والباقي يفقد الامل

ف يزاج الله كل خير ويعطيج العافية ...والصبر على ردودنا

بس لا تتخلينا عنا يا ام بدر 

وان شاء الله ادارة المنتدى يعرفون القصد من موضوعج ويستمر الموضوع

----------


## أمووووووونة

يزاج الله خير اختي ام بدر

----------


## ~كاميليا~

يزاج الله خير ام بدر ماقصرتي فخواتج
والاخت لو كان فنيتها انها تنبهج بطرشلج فالخاص مش عام !!

----------


## وردة صلالة

يزاج الله خير ام بدر في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ورده حمراء

هل من اخبار جديدة 
يارب تفرح قلوبنايارب

----------


## مربوشة

شو آخر تطورات الكشف اللي انرفع للشيخ خليفة  :Smile:

----------


## عبرات

ام بدر يزاج الله خير ما رديتي عليّه

نحن مقدمين وسوينا المقابلة الاولى والثانية وما نادونا للمقابلة الثالثة اللي هي مقابلة جهاز امن الدولة

هالكلام على آخر 2010 ، الحين نعتبر مستوفين الشروط واسامينا بتنرفع ؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

للعلم ان الاسماء اللي ارتفعت 1117 هيا الاسماء اللي مستوفيه الشروط دون وجود اي عائق من احد افراد الاسره 

والتوقعات المحتمله ان يزيد عدد المستحقين الى الضعف بسبب تأخر بعض المعاملات وتدقيقها
ورفعها لصاحب السمو رئيس الدوله لاصدار مرسوم اجمالي بأكبر عدد ممكن اتم استيفاء الشروط

اما الغير مستوفين الشروط فيتم دراسة احوالهم كلا على حده 
ولم تصدر قرارات بشأنهم الى الان 

اتمنى التوفيق لاخواتي الغاليات ^__^*

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر يزاج الله خير ما رديتي عليّه
> 
> نحن مقدمين وسوينا المقابلة الاولى والثانية وما نادونا للمقابلة الثالثة اللي هي مقابلة جهاز امن الدولة
> 
> هالكلام على آخر 2010 ، الحين نعتبر مستوفين الشروط واسامينا بتنرفع ؟


اذكر اني رديت عليج
سألتيني على الخاص ولا العام ؟

----------


## مربوشة

> للعلم ان الاسماء اللي ارتفعت 1117 هيا الاسماء اللي مستوفيه الشروط دون وجود اي عائق من احد افراد الاسره 
> 
> والتوقعات المحتمله ان يزيد عدد المستحقين الى الضعف بسبب تأخر بعض المعاملات وتدقيقها
> ورفعها لصاحب السمو رئيس الدوله لاصدار مرسوم اجمالي بأكبر عدد ممكن اتم استيفاء الشروط
> 
> اما الغير مستوفين الشروط فيتم دراسة احوالهم كلا على حده 
> ولم تصدر قرارات بشأنهم الى الان 
> 
> اتمنى التوفيق لاخواتي الغاليات ^__^*


الله يبشرج بالجنة  :Smile:

----------


## حبي w

للرفع

----------


## ورده حمراء

الله يبشرج بالجنة يا أم بدر 
يزاج الله خير 
نتمنى اعلان الاسماء بفارغ الصبر

----------


## aloonood

وشو بالنسبه للاسر الي نصف ابنائهم مستوفين الشروط والنصف الاخر غير مستوفين الشروط بسبب ولادتهم قبل اكتساب خلاصة القيد ؟

هل راح يكون لهم نصييب في الكشف الثاني ؟

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

انرفعت كشوفات اصحاب المراسيم اللي في ديوان الرياسه بعد 

الله يوفقهم ي رب ويبشرهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> وشو بالنسبه للاسر الي نصف ابنائهم مستوفين الشروط والنصف الاخر غير مستوفين الشروط بسبب ولادتهم قبل اكتساب خلاصة القيد ؟
> 
> هل راح يكون لهم نصييب في الكشف الثاني ؟


رديت عليج بالخاص 
وان شاء الله راح يكون لهم نصيب 
استعينوا بالله وحده

----------


## `OM BADR`

خواتي بارك الله فيكم 
بس دخيلكم اللي بترد اتراسلني خاص 
اتسوي اقتباس لموضوعها الاصلي
ما اقدر ارجع للردود القديمه لاني مسحتها 
ياليت اتكونوا متعاونات معاي ^__^
بارك الله فيكم .. وسدد خطاكم

----------


## Um.Nasser

ليش الادارة ما تثبت الموضوع في اول الملتقي 

اظن ان الموضوع مهم كفاية انه يتم تثبيته عسب ما اندوره بين الصفحات ...

وبعد عسب ما يحتاج انه انزيد صفحات الموضوع لمجرد رفعه...يعني خله بس يحتوي على الكلام المفيد اللي يخص الموضوع فقط

----------


## أمووووووونة

حد يعرف متى لتنزل الاسماء 



طمنينا يا ام بدر يزاج الله خير

----------


## `OM BADR`

الاسماء ما بتنزل الا مع المرسوم 
والمرسوم الى الان تحت اجراء شؤون الرئاسه 
مالها وقت ولا تاريخ معين مثل هاذي الاخبار اتحصليها تنزل فجأه

----------


## عبرات

> اذكر اني رديت عليج
> سألتيني على الخاص ولا العام ؟


سالتج ع العام قعدت ادور ما حصلت  :Frown:

----------


## رووررريت

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## `OM BADR`

> سالتج ع العام قعدت ادور ما حصلت


انا مذكره اني رديت عليج 
لاني ما افوت شي على العام 

لقيت الرد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...009677&page=42

----------


## المونا

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم شكر الله لكم الجهد وجزاكم الله خير اختي ام بدر

----------


## أم الفيصل

جزاك الله خير كفيتي و وفيتي

----------


## `OM BADR`

السموحه من اخواتي اعتذر عن الرد على استفساراتهم في اليومين القادمين 
لان زوجي طلعت عليع سفره مفاجئه 
من يرجع بالسلامه بكمل معاكم 
وانا بتم مواصله وياكم
والسموحه من الجميع

----------


## حبي w

الصراحة ما قصرتواااا ياام بدر و ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم....

----------


## مربوشة

> السموحه من اخواتي اعتذر عن الرد على استفساراتهم في اليومين القادمين 
> لان زوجي طلعت عليع سفره مفاجئه 
> من يرجع بالسلامه بكمل معاكم 
> وانا بتم مواصله وياكم
> والسموحه من الجميع


الله يرده لج بالسلامة عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## احلامي 2009

ام بدر يزاج الله خير 
ما قصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي 
الله يوفقج ويسر لج امورج

----------


## هانزادا

للرفع

----------


## أم هـند

الله يفرج همهم ويفك كربتهم 
انا مع اعطاء ابناء المواطنات الجوازات يستاهلون

----------


## #غـــروري#

انزين عطوا نص ابناء المواطنات والباقين متى بيعطونهم ؟؟

----------


## عبرات

مشكورة فديتج ما قصرتي

----------


## انفاس الجوري

للرفع

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللهم لاتكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك 



ربااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

فاضت العيون 

وتفطرت القلوب 

ورحمتك وسعت كل شيء في الوجود 

ونحن شيء خلقنا من لاشيء 

فشملنا برحمتك التي وسعت السماوات والارض

----------


## ريم77

مرحبا اختي ام بدر......
الغاليه توقيع الشيخ هل يعتبر مرسوم وهل المرسوم هو اخر اجراءت التجنيس وكم يستغرق الوقت لحد مايوقع عليهن الشيخ...
والسموحه على الازعاج...وجزاك الله عنا كل خير....

----------


## miss pc

ان شاء الله يشوفون وضع ابناء المواطنات اللي امهم حصلت الجوازت بعد ما يابتهم

----------


## فدى UAE

Upppppppp

----------


## روعه الايمان

الله كريم

----------


## ام توتو 20

ام بدر مارديتي على موضوعي فالخاص 
طمنينا

----------


## المتفائلة

انعد الساعات و الأيام 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج 

و الله على كل شيء قدير

----------


## المتفائلة

للرفع

----------


## مربوشة

أستغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## أم الفيصل

يقولون نزلت بعض الأسماء صحيح الخير ؟

----------


## ورده حمراء

ما ندري الغاليه 
ياليت حد يفيدنا

----------


## o.ali

شو السالفه أم بدر أختفت مره وحده عسى ماشر يارب ؟؟؟

----------


## هانزادا

الله كريم

----------


## عيالي حياتي

انزين بنات انا عندي سؤال بخصوص بطايق ثقه مب قالوا انه يعامل معامله المواطنين فالصحه انزين يوم سرنا نجدد البطايق قالوا ماوصلنا شي ومازالت البطايق البيضا حد صار لها الشي

----------


## aloonood

الصبر مفتاح الفرج ...

اقدارنا مكتوبة ,,فلنعش حياتنا في هدوء

----------


## محروق صبعه

ام بدر زوجها امسافر علشان جذى ما تقدر ترد عليكم ....خل يرد بالسلامه وما راح تقصر

----------


## aloonood

صباح الخير ....

لا جديد بالموضوع للحين ..ولكن سمعنا انه بدوا الاتصال علي الي تنطبق عليهم الشروط ...هل حد اتصلوا عليهم ولا ...افيدونا

----------


## فدى UAE

هيه دقوا على ربيع اخوي عسب يسيرون باجر وطلبوا منهم رسوم الجواز اليديد

----------


## حبوووبه

> انزين بنات انا عندي سؤال بخصوص بطايق ثقه مب قالوا انه يعامل معامله المواطنين فالصحه انزين يوم سرنا نجدد البطايق قالوا ماوصلنا شي ومازالت البطايق البيضا حد صار لها الشي


اختي الي يحمل جواز سفر الامارات يعطونه ذهبية و الي ما يحمل الجواز يعطونه بيضه الاختلاف بس في لون البطاقة بس المعامله نفس الشي مافي فرق ليش تبينها ذهبيه دامج تتعالجين شرات المواطنين وما يفرقون بينج وبين المواطنين ؟

----------


## فدى UAE

فوووووووق

----------


## ام حمدددده

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 
شحالكن خواتي ,,,,, امممم ابي اعرف متى بيعلنون اسماء اللسته الثانيه ,,,, لاني يووم سرتلهم اسأل خبرووني اسمج مووب ظاهر فاللسته الاولى  :12 (98):  علما بأني مستوفيه الشروط عمري 18 و ماماتي امحصل الجنسيه ابحكم القانون قبل لا انوولد .. ومشكووره خوااتي اللي عندها اي معلوومه اتفيدني :12 (48):

----------


## `OM BADR`

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

السموحه من اخواتي اللي ما رديت عليهم في الخاص والعام في الفتره الاخيره

اليوم وصل ريلي من الكويت وكان تعبان حيل
باجر ان شاء الله بخليه يرد على اسئلتكم كلها 

يا مطول الغيبات ياب الغنايم 
ان شاء الله اتكون عنده الاخبار الحلوه

----------


## alnoor30

مرحبا أخواتي الحمدلله اتصلو فينا وطلبوا منا نسير المحلية يوم السبت اللي هو اليوم عسب عيالي يسلمون جوازاتهم و بطاقات الهوية مع 4 صور شخصية ورسوم 1040 درهم للشخص . الحمدلله على هذه النعمة والله يطول بعمر شيوخنا وعقبال البقية ان شاء الله  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## fresh hear

مبروك للي اتصلوبهم واستلموا جوازاتهم اليوم ^^
ياليت اختي ام بدر تأكديلنا اذا صح نزلن اسامي الكشف الثاني او اي حد يعرف وسار تأكد من الجوازات ؟ لان فيه ناس تقابل للحين فما اتوقع انرفع الكشف الثاني بعده بس نتريا العلم منكم

----------


## امنياتي

> مبروك للي اتصلوبهم واستلموا جوازاتهم اليوم ^^
> ياليت اختي ام بدر تأكديلنا اذا صح نزلن اسامي الكشف الثاني او اي حد يعرف وسار تأكد من الجوازات ؟ لان فيه ناس تقابل للحين فما اتوقع انرفع الكشف الثاني بعده بس نتريا العلم منكم


في اي اماره اختي انا سمعت في الشارجه البارحه سارو ودفعو رسوم بس ما خبروهم متي بيستلمون

----------


## ام حمدددده

:12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## فدى UAE

متى بيتصلون عالباقيين؟

----------


## ام حمدددده

:12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):  :12 (76):

----------


## وديمـه

المرسوم نزل للدفعه الاولى .. والي اطلعن اساميهم يتصلون فيهم .. وتقدرون تروحون تجيكون ع الاسامي فادارة اجوازات فالاماره الي تابعين لها
عيال اختي طلع اسمهم من ضمن المرسوم .. و دقو لهم من جوازات الشارجه.. وراحو عبو بيانات الإحصاء " مال استخلاص خلاصة القيد " وادفعو رسوم 1052 درهم لكل شخص لان كل واحد له خلاصه قيد بروحه .. وخذو عنهم 4 صور لكل شخص وبصموهم.. والي متزوجه مواطن اطلبو جنسية زوجها وخلوها تعبي ورقة تعديل بيانات عشان يضيفونها وياه فجنسيته .. والي ماخذه غير مواطن حالها حال اخوانها الباجين بتصدر لها خلاصه بروحها

وقالو لهم بنتصل بكم عشان تسلمون جوازاتكم وهوياتكم السابقه .. وتستلمون خلاصات القيد 

هذا كل الي عرفته .. وعسى الله يبارك لهم يارب..قولو آمين
والله يوفج ويفرح الجميع .. وعقبال الي فالدفعه الثانيه انشاءالله
والله يفرجها على ابناء المواطنات جميعا

----------


## فدى UAE

ام حمدة هيه دقولنا قبل حق المقابلة وسويناها بس بعدهم ما دقوا حق استلام الجوازات

----------


## فدى UAE

وديمه سؤال كل اللي سوا مقابلة من الدفعة الاولى بيدقون لهم؟ نحن بعدنا نتريا محد دق لنا

----------


## وديمـه

> وديمه سؤال كل اللي سوا مقابلة من الدفعة الاولى بيدقون لهم؟ نحن بعدنا نتريا محد دق لنا


والله ما ادري الغاليه .. ما عندي فكره عن هالموضوع ... انشااءالله تكون اساميكم موجوده

----------


## فدى UAE

انشالله يا رب الله يفرح قلب كل حد يتريا خبر حلو يا رب

----------


## ام حمدددده

:12 (11):  :12 (11):  :12 (11):  :12 (11):  :12 (11):  :12 (11):  :12 (11):

----------


## فدى UAE

ام حمدة لا فديتج مب مرفوضة انشالله ترى في دفعة ثانية عقب ما يخلصون من الدفعة الاولى وانشالله تكونين منهم يا رب

----------


## فدى UAE

وين ام بدر عندي استفسار هل كل اللي سووا مقابلة بيدقون لهم؟

----------


## مربوشة

مبروك صدق في ناس استلموا الجواز الاماراتي الحين !!

والله فرحتلكم من كل قلبي وعقبال الكل  :Smile:

----------


## أمووووووونة

> مبروك صدق في ناس استلموا الجواز الاماراتي الحين !!
> 
> والله فرحتلكم من كل قلبي وعقبال الكل




صدق والله في حد استلم ؟؟؟؟ وفي اي إمارة

----------


## ام حمدددده

:12 (85):  :12 (85):  :12 (85):  :12 (85):  :12 (85):

----------


## فدى UAE

فديتج نحن قدمنا و زقرونا و سوينا مقابلة ويا الدفعة الاولى والحين بدوا يدقون حق الناس عسب يستلمون الجواز و يسلمون جوازاتهم القديمة

----------


## ام حمدددده

فدى uae مشكوووره اختي ,,,, !! صدعتج  :12 (52):

----------


## Um.Nasser

اللهم فرّج همي و يسّر أمري و أرحم ضعفي و قلّة حيلتي و أرزقني من حيث لا أحتسب يا
رب العالمين

قال الرسول - صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم

من أخبَرَ النّاسَ بِهذآ الْـدُعاء ؛ فَـرّجَ اللّهُ هَـمّـه

----------


## Um.Nasser

وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما أصاب عبداً همّ ولا حزن , فقال :ـ
اللهم إني عبدك , و إبن عبدك , و إبن أمتك , ناصيتي بيدك , ماضٍ فّي حكمك , عدل فّي قضاؤك , أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك , أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي , و نور صدري , و جلاء حزني , و ذهاب همي - إلا أذهب الله همه و حزنه , و أبدله مكانه فرجا "


[رواه أحمد و أبو يعلي و الطبراني و صححه الألباني في الكلم و السلسة الصحيحة (449)ـ]

----------


## فدى UAE

فووووووق

----------


## غدير الامارات

يستاهلون كلهم ابناء المواطنات الله يوفقهم ويسعدهم

لكن شو مصيرنا نحن ابناء المواطنات إلي إنولدنا قبل ما تاخذ والدتنا الجنسية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صرنا في البيت قسمين

ما نقول غير 

لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 

ربنا كريم 

وإن شاء الله كل ابناء المواطنات يتجنسون دون إستثناء

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

ممكن يا اختي ام بدر تنزلين اسماء الدفعة الاولى اللي عددهم 1117

----------


## alnoor30

هلا حبيبتي فدىUAE صندوق الرسائل عندج ممتلئ  :55 (11): والله صراحه يوم سرنا ماكان فيه وايد ناس شكلهم بيخلصونهم دفعات ، ولا تنسين انه يوم سبت ، أكيد بيدقون عليكم هاليومين دامه اساميكم نزلت في الكشف ، وللعلم استلمو منا الرسوم كل واحد 1095 درهم وصوره شخصيه وحده ووقعوهم على اوراق وبيتصلون فينا هاليومين لاستلام خلاصة القيد ونسلم الجوازات ربنا يسر لكم أموركم ويفرح قلوبكم يارب :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19): :

----------


## aloonood

صبااح الخير ...... مبروووووووك لكل ابناء المواطنات ....
والله يطول بعمار شيوخنا على القرار الي اثلج كثير من صدور الامهات ...

قراااااار حكيم من شخص حكيم ...

والاشياء العظيمة والقرارات الحكيمة ما تصدر وما تقترن الا من بشخص حكيم له نظرة ثاقبة لكل الامور وهمه راحة المواطنين وكل من سكن علي ارض هالدولة المعطاء ...
ومبرووووووووووك للكل ...
......................................

----------


## هانزادا

وشو عن اصحاب المراسيم يعني القبايل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

طبعا كلكم قرأ الخبر 

خليفة يصدر مراسيم بمنح جنسية الدولة لـ 1117 من أبناء المواطنات

كل اللي راحت ودفعت رسوم لعيالها شملهم هذا القرار 
بخصوص الاسماء ما تنزل في الجريده 
وممنوع انها تنتشر بين العامه لخصوصيتها 
اللي نزل اسمهم بيعرف عمره برساله نصيه او بيتم استدعائهم 

السموحه اخواتي ما اقدر ارد عليكم في الايام القادمه
في امور مشدده على زوجي ما يقدر يفصح عنها لسريتها 
وبعض الاسئله رافض زوجي انه يتكلم عنها 

فا انا هنيه ما اقدر اسوي شي 
السموحه اخواتي انتظروا الاخبار الرسميه 
واللي بتقول متى بنحصل الجواز 
انقلها حاليا العمل متواصل والاجراء شغال كلها مسألة وقت لا اكثر 
اللي بتستلم جوازها اتبلغ خواتها عشان الكل يطمن 

واللي مالها نصيب تدعي ربها يفرج عليها

----------


## `OM BADR`

معلومه اخرى 
اللي ما شملهم القرار بسسبب انهم مولودين قبل التجنيس 
بعدهم حالهم قيد الدراسه .. حتى لو بصم ودفع رسوم وخلص 
في لجنه استشاريه بتعرض حالتهم وبيقررون مصيرهم 

واللي ما كان اسمه موجوده في ضمن هاذي الدفعه 
في دفعه ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه مستمرين الاخوان 

بس الناس مافيها صبر ما اتحب تنتظر

----------


## فدى UAE

فووووووق

----------


## munamoor

> حتى الخير تبون تمنعوه


ام الهنوف وايد متحامله علي 
و حرام عليج تقولين لي ان آبغى امنع الخير 
كل و ربي على ما اقول شهيد 
خايفة على اختنا ام بدر ليش 
حرام اخاف على آخت من خواتنا 
ائا خوفي على ام بدر معناها اني 
ابغي امنع الخير 
الله يسامحج و عسى ربي يغفرلي جان
كنت اقصد الخير 
و اذا لم يكن هذا قصدي فسوف اقاضيكي امام ربي العالمين 
لانك فسرتي كلامي على منطق و على حسب اهوائك اختي الكريمة

----------


## munamoor

> بارك الله فيج يا اختي 
> والله يخلي لج ريلج 
> بس حبيت اقلج رمسه صغيره 
> 
> صفحات الموضوع وصلت الحين فوق 62 
> بإمكانج تختارين اي سؤال واتسيرين الجوازات تسألين اي من الموظفين 
> الاجابات كلها بتكون واضحه ودقيقه ..
> اصلا لابد من ايصال المعلومه للجمهور .. 
> ولا كيف تبين صاحب طلب الجنسيه يقدم اوراقه وهو مو عارف القوانين ولا فاهمها .. امر لايعقل!!
> ...


هل فسرتي خوفي عليج بآني لا احب الخير 
للناس 
؟؟
بس انا الغلطانه يوم اني خفت على اختي المسلمة 
ليس لدي ما اقوله 
سوى الله يسامحكم 
الي طلعتني حسودة والي سبتني بالرسايل الخاصة 
و الي تقول لي انتي بلغني على ام بدر بخليهم يقطونج 
ورا الشمس 
ما احيد ان اساليب العضوات يوصل لهالحد 

"" و انا صدق اسفة لاني خفت عليج يا ام بدر """
انا قلت هاي قبل لا تكون مواطنه فهي اخت لي بالاسلام 

الظاهر الي الحب الاخوي الناس قامت تفهه حقد و كراهية

----------


## مربوشة

أم بدر 

الحروف والكلمات تعجز عن شكرج ,,
يشهد الله ماقصرتي ويانا ابدا ,,
يزاج الله خير ,, انتي رديتي على كل اسئلتنا ,, وعلى ماظن كل شي واضح للكل الحين  :Smile: 
فعلا الحين كل شي ينعلن رسمي في الجرايد بخصوص ابناء المواطنات ,, 

اتمنى من الكل اذا صار اي يديد على موضوعهم يكتبونه اهني عسب كلنا نستفيد من بعض  :Smile:

----------


## عطر الكعبة

الامل 00
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته000
أختي أم بدر أنا متابعة الموضوع في المنتدى وشايفه المجهود والوقت اللي بذلتيه معانا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انت وزوجك 
زوجي من القبائل المعروفة في الجزيرة العربية وهو مقيم في السعودية ووالدته مواطنة إماراتية بحكم القانون قبل الاتحاد 00000بعد ماجابت زوجي 
كنت أبغي اعرف بخصوص حالة زوجي هل راح يصدر مرسوم قريب أو نروح ونقدم اوراقنا وننتظر00000 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> ام الهنوف وايد متحامله علي 
> و حرام عليج تقولين لي ان آبغى امنع الخير 
> كل و ربي على ما اقول شهيد 
> خايفة على اختنا ام بدر ليش 
> حرام اخاف على آخت من خواتنا 
> ائا خوفي على ام بدر معناها اني 
> ابغي امنع الخير 
> الله يسامحج و عسى ربي يغفرلي جان
> كنت اقصد الخير 
> ...


لست متحامله عليج وليس بيني وبينج معرفه سابقه

ولكن كلامج كان واضح ان الهدف منه تخويف ام بدر وايقاف الموضوع

وبالنسبه للخوف عليها كماتقولي مع انها لاتقول شيء ممنوع 

ولكن نحن لانعلم من اسمها ومن هو زوجهاولا انتي تعلمين ايضا

ولو انها قالت عن اسم زوجها و وظيفته كنت معاج في الخوف عليها

لكن هي جزاها الله خير ماقالت شي غلط او ضد النظام

واتمنى ان لا تتوقف عن تنويرنا باخر الاخبار والمستجدات

وارضى بحكم الله بيني وبينج

لان ديننا الحنيف حث على مساعدة الاخرين وتنويره

وفي الحديث قال الرسول الكريم (لا يزال الله في عون العبد ما زال العبد في عون أخيه)

----------


## هانزادا

هدن خواتي ما صار شي لا تجلبنها نكد وضرابه 
الله ييسر امور ابناء المواطنين مثل ما تيسرت امور ابناء المواطنات

----------


## `OM BADR`

حاليا يتم اصدار خلاصات قيد لابناء المواطنات تمهيدا لتسليمهم الجنسيه
كل وحده من ابناءها بيوصل مسج يفيد باصدار معاملة خلاصة قيد
لا حد يقلي انا ماوصلني رساله للحين
ترى الجماعه شغالين ما يقفون 

بعد تسليم الخلاصات بيتم توجيهم الى الهويه لاصدار بطاقات هويه جديده لاصدار جواز سفر الكتروني جديد

مبروك لابناء الموطنات والفال للي عقبهم *

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هل فسرتي خوفي عليج بآني لا احب الخير 
> للناس 
> ؟؟
> بس انا الغلطانه يوم اني خفت على اختي المسلمة 
> ليس لدي ما اقوله 
> سوى الله يسامحكم 
> الي طلعتني حسودة والي سبتني بالرسايل الخاصة 
> و الي تقول لي انتي بلغني على ام بدر بخليهم يقطونج 
> ورا الشمس 
> ...


حشى يا اختي الغاليه انا ما قلت انج ما اتحبين الخير 
ينقصوا اصابعي لو كتبت هذا الكلام 
ردي كان توضيح من زوجي الى زوجج الكريم ان اللي قاعد يسويه ما يشكل اي خطوره 
بالمقابل شرحت لج القوانين والاجراءات كلها سليمه 

وما عاش اللي يهددج يا الغاليه لا تاخذين كلام من حد 
انتي اختي وبنت بلادي وغلاتج كبيره 
ارجوج لا تفهمين اللي قلناه غلط 
بالعكس اشكرج جزيل الشكر انج نبهتيني يمكن كنت غافله عن اشياء ما كنت اعرفها 

تقبلي ردي واحترامي

----------


## مربوشة

:Smile:  الحمدلله

----------


## أمـ خـالـد

خلصنا من اول دفعة و كلها للي فوق 18 

انزين واللي تحت 18 شو وضعهم .؟

----------


## مربوشة

> خلصنا من اول دفعة و كلها للي فوق 18 
> 
> انزين واللي تحت 18 شو وضعهم .؟


بعدهم اللي فوق 18 ماخلصوا اختي

----------


## المحايدة

مافي اي اخبار عن ابناء المواطنات قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية

او حملة الجوازات الدولة مع مرسوم الجنسية الصادر من الشيخ مكتوم رحمة الله عليه من الخليجيين 

وانا من صوبين

ارجوا الرد

----------


## فدى UAE

منو من اللي سووا مقابلة ما دقولهم؟

----------


## مربوشة

الحين كل اللي حققوا وياهم نزل اسمهم في المرسوم ...؟!

----------


## فدى UAE

بنات هل كل اللي سووا مقابلة دقولهم ابا اعرف

----------


## o.ali

الحين الحمدلله نحلت سالفة أبناء المواطنات .. ولكن في أخبار أو شي جديد عن أبناء المواطنين إلا أبوها مواطن ومقدمين بس ينتظرو مرسوم 
إلا يعرف أي شي يخبرني

----------


## فدى UAE

فووووووووق

----------


## `OM BADR`

> خلصنا من اول دفعة و كلها للي فوق 18 
> 
> انزين واللي تحت 18 شو وضعهم .؟


يكملون السن القانوني ويقدمون حالهم حال غيرهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> منو من اللي سووا مقابلة ما دقولهم؟


اختي الكريمه هدي بالج اشوي شايفج مربوشه وحالتج حاله كل اشوي قاطه سؤال 

الشغله ما يبالها كل هذا 
اذا كنتي ممن استوفى الشروط ترى بيي دورج لا محاله 

ترى العدد الاجمالي فوق 2000 شخص 
الدفعه الاولى كانت دفعه مستعجلين عليها جدا 
والدفعه الثانيه بتكون اجرائاتها روتينيه وبتمشي مثل الاولى 

نصيحتي لج لا تحرقين عمرج واتوسوسين بشغله بحصل ولا ما بحصل 

واايدين سولهم مقابله وما دقولهم 

والحين شغالين عليهم عاادي 

الصبر زين يا امهات .. صبرتوا على عيالكم واايد ترى ما بقى الا القليل 
وهذا رزق الله يتحكم به مو بيد البشر 
اكثروا الاستغفار .. هذي نصيحتي لكم

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

خواتي نحن خلصنا كافة الاجراءات بس مشكلة الدرهم الالكتروني تخيلو انه ماشي رسم 20 20 في عيمان ولا الشارجة ولا دبي يعني وين اندق براسنا هذي الصراحة فوضه كل ما نسير مكان قالوا خلص والحين الموضوع واقف بسبب الرسم السخيف شوه الحل ؟؟

----------


## فدى UAE

مشكورة ام بدر ما قصرتي و اسمحيلي ادري حشرتج 

الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير انشالله وفي النهاية كل شي نصيب نفس ما قلتي ولو شو ما سوينا ما بنحصل غير اللي الله كاتبه لنا

----------


## مييوده حياتي

جزاك الله كل الخير يا ام بدر و كثر الله من امثالك وفي ميزان حسناتك
حبيت استفسر هل في امل بالنسبة لابناء المواطنيين الذين تم منح ابائهم الجنسية وهم فوق 18 عام او التي كانت متزوجة وقت حصول والدها على الجنسية

----------


## lmna

جزاج الله الف خير اختي ام بدر

----------


## ام حمدددده

:36: 
السلام عليكم حبيباتي كيفكم عساكم ابخير\؟!!

----------


## مربوشة

ام بدر كلامج وايد يطمن ,,

الله يطمن بالج ان شاءالله  :Smile: 

والنعم بالله نحن متوكلين عليه

----------


## مربوشة

فدى uae 

هههه ضحكتيني سؤال ورا سؤال ^^.. 
كلنا متحرقصين شراتج والله 

بس الصبر مفتاح الفرج  :Smile:

----------


## عيمانيه

الله أيسر أموركم ان شاء الله

أنا عندي كمن ربيعيه نفس الحال

الله يرزق المستحقين ان شاء الله

----------


## alnoor30

أم بدر حبيبتي عيالي زجروهم يوم السبت و سلموهم الرسوم والصور ووقعوهم على اوراق وقالو لهم بعد يومين بنتصل بكم لاستلام خلاصات القيد ، بس اليوم الثلاثاء وما حد اتصل ، شو السالفه ياترى  :23:

----------


## حبي w

ما بقى الا القليل يالله لك الحمد و الشكر....

----------


## فدى UAE

مربوشة خخخخخخخخ شو اسوي ابا افهم شو السالفة وتراني ما كنت اسأل ام بدر كنت اسأل اي وحدة تعرف او زقروها 

لوووووول والله انحرجت حسيت ان ما فيا صبر بس الحين احس مابا افكر في الموضوع وبتريا ولو لنا نصيب بيدقون لنا

----------


## وديمـه

وانا عيال اختي سبعه .. دقو لهم وراحو سوو المقابله الاخيره ودفعو الرسوم .. وقالو لهم بيدقون لكم من بوظبي تسلمون الجوازات السابقه وتستلمون خلاصات القيد
وقبل ثلاث ايام طرشو لهم مسجات " تم عمل حركة اصدار خلاصة قيد...إلخ " .. بس طرشو لين 3 اشخاص .. واربعه ما طرشو لهم معى انهم كلهم اساميهم طالعه وكلهم ادفعو الرسوم .. ؟..فما نعرف شو السالفه .. 
اذا حد صار له نفس الشي يا ريت يفيدنا بمعلومه..

----------


## فدى UAE

مربوشة خخخخخخخخ شو اسوي ابا افهم شو السالفة وتراني ما كنت اسأل ام بدر كنت اسأل اي وحدة تعرف او زقروها 

لوووووول والله انحرجت حسيت ان ما فيا صبر بس الحين احس مابا افكر في الموضوع وبتريا ولو لنا نصيب بيدقون لنا

----------


## مربوشة

> مربوشة خخخخخخخخ شو اسوي ابا افهم شو السالفة وتراني ما كنت اسأل ام بدر كنت اسأل اي وحدة تعرف او زقروها 
> 
> لوووووول والله انحرجت حسيت ان ما فيا صبر بس الحين احس مابا افكر في الموضوع وبتريا ولو لنا نصيب بيدقون لنا


^^
عادي كلنا شراتج متحرقصين لول

الله يجدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## `OM BADR`

حاليا يتم اصدار البيانات الاحصائيه وخط خلاصات القيد 
بعد الانتهاء ما بيتم التسليم الا بتصريح من وزير الداخليه الشيخ سيف

وهنيه التصريح اما ان يسلموهم اول بأول او يتم الانتهاء من الجميع والتسليم مره وحده
في انتظار تعليمات سمو الوزير
بس في النهايه بيستلمون جيه ولا جيه 

دعينا ان الله يرزق ابناء المواطنات الجنسيه 
الحين ندعي ان الله يصبر ابناء المواطنات ويطولون بالهم اشوي ^__^*

----------


## ام حمدددده

> حاليا يتم اصدار البيانات الاحصائيه وخط خلاصات القيد 
> بعد الانتهاء ما بيتم التسليم الا بتصريح من وزير الداخليه الشيخ سيف
> 
> وهنيه التصريح اما ان يسلموهم اول بأول او يتم الانتهاء من الجميع والتسليم مره وحده
> في انتظار تعليمات سمو الوزير
> بس في النهايه بيستلمون جيه ولا جيه 
> 
> دعينا ان الله يرزق ابناء المواطنات الجنسيه 
> الحين ندعي ان الله يصبر ابناء المواطنات ويطولون بالهم اشوي ^__^*




محد يعرف متى بيعلنون عن الدفعه الثانيه ?? :3:  :3:

----------


## عطر الكعبة

الله يجازي من يسوي سواتك وبخيييير من سوى سواتك يجازيك

----------


## المتفائلة

أعيالي خلصوا المقابلة من قبل شهر قبل ما ترفع الأسماء لصاحب السمو رئيس الدولةأطال الله بعمره و حفظه
فالحين ما أدري هل أسماؤهم في هذي الدفعة أو لا لأن لين الحين محد اتصل 

الله كريم احنا صابرين وكل تأخيرة فيها خيرة و الخيرة في ما أختاره الله لنا

ما لنا غير الدعاء 

و أدعو كل عضوة في هذا المنتدى أن تدعو لنا بالتوفيق جزاها الله عنا خير الجزاء 

و كل الشكر موصول للأخت الفاضلة أم بدر و زوجها الصراحة كفت و وفت و من خلال ردودها تعطينا الحافز الأكبر

----------


## وديمـه

> دعينا ان الله يرزق ابناء المواطنات الجنسيه 
> الحين ندعي ان الله يصبر ابناء المواطنات ويطولون بالهم اشوي ^__^*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني هالجمله يا ام بدر .. والله صدقتي فيها هههههه
يعطيج العافيه الغاليه

----------


## المتفائلة

> حاليا يتم اصدار البيانات الاحصائيه وخط خلاصات القيد 
> بعد الانتهاء ما بيتم التسليم الا بتصريح من وزير الداخليه الشيخ سيف
> 
> وهنيه التصريح اما ان يسلموهم اول بأول او يتم الانتهاء من الجميع والتسليم مره وحده
> في انتظار تعليمات سمو الوزير
> بس في النهايه بيستلمون جيه ولا جيه 
> 
> دعينا ان الله يرزق ابناء المواطنات الجنسيه 
> الحين ندعي ان الله يصبر ابناء المواطنات ويطولون بالهم اشوي ^__^*


عيل شي ناس خلاص استلموا خلاصاتهم

----------


## دمعة ابتهال

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
على شرح الوافي وفي ميزان حسناتج

*

----------


## فدى UAE

ههههههه ام بدر حبيبتي ضحكتيني صدق والله الله يصبرنا ويصبرهم ويفرح خواطرنا باخبار نترياها من زمان 


اللهم بشرنا بقولك لهم ما يشاؤون واكتب لنا اللي فيه الخير 


مربوشة حبيبتي مادري ليش احس انج دخلتي قلبي من دون ما اعرفج لووووول

----------


## مربوشة

> ههههههه ام بدر حبيبتي ضحكتيني صدق والله الله يصبرنا ويصبرهم ويفرح خواطرنا باخبار نترياها من زمان 
> 
> 
> اللهم بشرنا بقولك لهم ما يشاؤون واكتب لنا اللي فيه الخير 
> 
> 
> مربوشة حبيبتي مادري ليش احس انج دخلتي قلبي من دون ما اعرفج لووووول


 :Smile:

----------


## aloonood

صباح الخير ...

هل من جديد بالنسبة لموضوع الابناء الي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ....؟؟

----------


## اليامي مريامي

الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين 
الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله

----------


## فدى UAE

الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين
الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله



الله يحفظه و يطول في عمره و يجزيه عن كل شخص فرحه و ازال همه خير يا رب العالمين و الله يرحم حبيبي الشيخ زايد ويجعل مثواه الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## المحايدة

اختي ام بدر مافي اي خبر عن تجنيس ابناء مواطنات قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية او
جوازات مع مراسيم التجنيس للخليجيين

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

الله يسهل اموركم ويوفقكم يارب

----------


## روعه الايمان

الله يعين ام بدر علينا ههه‏↳‏
طرشتلج ع الخاص مارديتي علي

----------


## `OM BADR`

ان شاء الله خواتي برد عليكم بالخاص 
والله مو بيدي ساعات ريلي ما يفضى للنت وساعات ما اريد اشغل باله 
يحشرونه في الدوام وايي البيت يدور راحته ما ابي ازيد عليه 
انا احاول اخذ منه معلومات عامه واحطها بالمنتدى 
اما الامور الخاصه ياليت الاخوات يطولون بالهم علي اشوي 
لا يزعلون الاخوات ... المساعده بقدر المستطاع عليه

----------


## عطر الكعبة

اختي ام بدر الله يجاازي من يوي سواتك وبخيييييييييييير من سوى سواتك يجااااااااااااازيك

----------


## مربوشة

الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين
الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله



الله يحفظه و يطول في عمره و يجزيه عن كل شخص فرحه و ازال همه خير يا رب العالمين و الله يرحم حبيبي الشيخ زايد ويجعل مثواه الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عطر الكعبة

> الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين
> الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله
> 
> 
> 
> الله يحفظه و يطول في عمره و يجزيه عن كل شخص فرحه و ازال همه خير يا رب العالمين و الله يرحم حبيبي الشيخ زايد ويجعل مثواه الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم اميييين

----------


## حبي w

> الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين
> الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله
> 
> 
> 
> الله يحفظه و يطول في عمره و يجزيه عن كل شخص فرحه و ازال همه خير يا رب العالمين و الله يرحم حبيبي الشيخ زايد ويجعل مثواه الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم امييييييييييييييييين

----------


## missarmada

اختي ام بدر
موضوعج شد انتباهي وصارلي كمن يومين اراجع اسئلة الخوات وردودج بس ماحصلت جواب لاستفساري

ياريت تخبريني شو اللي بيتخذونه حيال ابناء المواطنات اللي امهاتهم محصلين الجواز عقب ولادتهم.

ادري الاسئلة وايد بس شو نسوي موضوع نحاتيه سنين

مشكورة

----------


## عطر الكعبة

اختي ام بدر طرشتلج رسالة على الخاص ارجو الاطلاع والردعليها ................. الله يجاازي من يسوي سواتك وبخييييييييييير من سوى سواتك يجاااااااااااااااازيك

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي ام بدر
> موضوعج شد انتباهي وصارلي كمن يومين اراجع اسئلة الخوات وردودج بس ماحصلت جواب لاستفساري
> 
> ياريت تخبريني شو اللي بيتخذونه حيال ابناء المواطنات اللي امهاتهم محصلين الجواز عقب ولادتهم.
> 
> ادري الاسئلة وايد بس شو نسوي موضوع نحاتيه سنين
> 
> مشكورة


هلا اختي 
الى الان ما في شي بخصوصهم وما نعرف شو بيكون القرار الصادر من ديوان شؤون الرئاسه
الاسئله يا اختي الكريمه من البدايه تتكرر لو كان في مستجدات ما اترددت لحظه في وضعها بالمنتدى 
بس ما ادري ليش الحريم مصرات على تكرار الاسئله 
اكثر من نصف الاسئله في الخاص حول هذا الموضوع 
وانا اعطي بعض العضوات فرصه انها تقرا في الموضوع يمكن تلاقي اجابه لسؤالها 

ويسمحولي اخواتي لو ما رديت عليهم في الخاص .. لان اجابتها بتكون طرحت في القسم العام من قبل .. 
ما عليه اريد اجبر بعض العضوات بقراءة الموضوع عشان تفهم شو لها وشو عليها 
القوانين ما اجيبها من عندي .. هاذي قوانين دوله ولها حرية التجنيس 
اشكر كل من تابعت معاي الموضوع وفهمت القوانين بدون طرح اي اسئله

----------


## مشاعل العرب

اختي ام بدر انتظرتك كثييييير ردي عليا ع رسالتي في الخاص

----------


## غدير الامارات

> هلا اختي 
> الى الان ما في شي بخصوصهم وما نعرف شو بيكون القرار الصادر من ديوان شؤون الرئاسه


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

أمنا وحدة ليش فرقونا وعطوا نصف أخوانا ونحن لأ 

لا حول ولا قوةإلا بالله 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## غدير الامارات

ما لنا غير الصبر والدعاء

----------


## missarmada

:28: 
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## فدى UAE

حبيباتي اعرف احساس مب حلو ان نص اابيت متجنس ونصه لا بس المفروض نحمد الله شي احسن من ماشي


الحمدلله

----------


## Brown Caramel

مشكوووووورة أم بدر
ويزاج الله خير 
انا من أبنآء المواطنات ومتااابعة موضوعج دآئمًا بصمت
إحنآ للحين ما اتصلوآ علينآ ويآ رب نكون من الدفعة الياية 
بس حبيت اللحين أشكرج وآآآآآآيد ^^
والله يعطيج العافية ويجعله بموآزين حسنآتجِ يآرَب

----------


## انفاس الجوري

> الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين
> الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله
> 
> 
> 
> الله يحفظه و يطول في عمره و يجزيه عن كل شخص فرحه و ازال همه خير يا رب العالمين و الله يرحم حبيبي الشيخ زايد ويجعل مثواه الجنة يا ارحم الراحمين


 اللهم آميييييييين

----------


## مربوشة

الصبر زين يا بنات 
صدقوني كلنا بالنهاية بنستلم ان شاءالله 
بس الموضوع يباله دراسة وهم اكيد يشوفون ويعرفون اشيا نحن مانعرفها 
بس صدقوني مابيصير الا كل خير وبالاخير كلنا بنفرح ويابعض  :Smile:

----------


## ام الجوري775

السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر دخيلج ابي منج مساعدة كيف اقدر اقدم على الجنسية وانا امي ماخذة الجنسية بالتبعية وعندي اخوان من الام واخوان من الاب وكلهم مواطنين الا انا واثنين من خواني في الاسرة نحمل جنسية خليجية ويوم نزلت الاسامي 1117 وراجعنا الجوازات قالوا لنا مالكم امل تحصلون الجنسية دام امكم اخذتها بالتبعية ولو انها عدلتها وخلتها بحكم القانون خبريني يزاج الله خير كف مالنا امل ونحن من مواليد الدولة وكل اسرتنا اماراتية الا نحن ثلاثة بس كيف مالنا امل وابونا متوفى صار له 27 سنة وانا الحين صار عمري 31 سنة دخيلج خبريني كيف اتصرف ارجو اللي يقرا تعليقي يساعدني كيف اسوي شو اتصرف الله يسامحه الموظف حرق قلبي وخلاني اصيح من قهري وهمي

----------


## missarmada

الله يعينج اختي ام الجوري
حزنت وايد يوم قريت كلامج
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ام نوره200

مشكورة فديتج عقبال ان شاء الله النظر في موضوع الاصغر من سن الثامنة عشر وتنحل مشكلتهم مع الباقين
الله يطول عمر شيوخنا هذا الخبر اثلج صدور الامهات المواطنات

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمد لله

----------


## ام حمدددده

> السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر دخيلج ابي منج مساعدة كيف اقدر اقدم على الجنسية وانا امي ماخذة الجنسية بالتبعية وعندي اخوان من الام واخوان من الاب وكلهم مواطنين الا انا واثنين من خواني في الاسرة نحمل جنسية خليجية ويوم نزلت الاسامي 1117 وراجعنا الجوازات قالوا لنا مالكم امل تحصلون الجنسية دام امكم اخذتها بالتبعية ولو انها عدلتها وخلتها بحكم القانون خبريني يزاج الله خير كف مالنا امل ونحن من مواليد الدولة وكل اسرتنا اماراتية الا نحن ثلاثة بس كيف مالنا امل وابونا متوفى صار له 27 سنة وانا الحين صار عمري 31 سنة دخيلج خبريني كيف اتصرف ارجو اللي يقرا تعليقي يساعدني كيف اسوي شو اتصرف الله يسامحه الموظف حرق قلبي وخلاني اصيح من قهري وهمي

----------


## عالية الغالية

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

بنات فيه وحده اتصلو فيها من بوظبي حق الجنسية ؟؟ ومتى بيصدرون الجوازات من كل إمارة !!

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر دخيلج ابي منج مساعدة كيف اقدر اقدم على الجنسية وانا امي ماخذة الجنسية بالتبعية وعندي اخوان من الام واخوان من الاب وكلهم مواطنين الا انا واثنين من خواني في الاسرة نحمل جنسية خليجية ويوم نزلت الاسامي 1117 وراجعنا الجوازات قالوا لنا مالكم امل تحصلون الجنسية دام امكم اخذتها بالتبعية ولو انها عدلتها وخلتها بحكم القانون خبريني يزاج الله خير كف مالنا امل ونحن من مواليد الدولة وكل اسرتنا اماراتية الا نحن ثلاثة بس كيف مالنا امل وابونا متوفى صار له 27 سنة وانا الحين صار عمري 31 سنة دخيلج خبريني كيف اتصرف ارجو اللي يقرا تعليقي يساعدني كيف اسوي شو اتصرف الله يسامحه الموظف حرق قلبي وخلاني اصيح من قهري وهمي


والله يا اختي ما اريد ازيد على الكلام اللي قاله لكم الموظف 
فعلا الشغله شغلة قانون لو كان في لها طريج صدقيني كنت دليتج عليه 
قانون التبعيه مالهم اي صله بهذا القرار 
والسموحه اختي ترى واجبي ايصال المعلومه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا اختي تراني بعد في نفس مشكلج بس انا مستوفيه الشروط عمري 18 و امي ماخذه الجنسيه بحكم القانون من ابوها و انا منولده بعد ما امي خذت الجنسيه ولا اتصلولي يوم اسألهم يقوولون انشاله اتكونين من الدفعه الثانيه انا ادعي و اقول ان شاء الله مع اني معرف ليش اخروني و ما حطوني مع الدفعه الاوله و انا حاسه ان الدفعه الثانيه بتنزل متخره !!لانهم يماطلون فيها الحين سوؤال هوه (( هل بيكون في دفعه ثانيه ولا المستوفين خلصوهم في الدفعه الاولى))??


اختي الكريمه 
مافي شي من هذا الكلام مماطله وغيره 
انتي لو تعرفين شو قاعدين يشتغلون ما قلتي هذا الكلام 
الدوله تمشي على قوانين وانظمه ودراسات واحصائيات 
اذا كان لج نصيب في الجنسيه ترى محد بياخذه غيرج

----------


## فدى UAE

ام حمده عادي فديتج مب كل حد نزل اسمه في الدفعة الاولى وانشالله اكيد في دفعة ثانية وثالثة وفي النهاية كله نصيب نحن زقروا كل اللي نعرفهم وسووا مقابلة وتحقيق عقبنا بس نحن ما دقولنا مع ان مستوفين الشروط سرنا سألنا قال معاملتكم تحت الاجراء وانشالله بينزل اسمكم في الدفعة الثانية 

الشي الوحيد اللي ترومين تسوينه هو انج تدعين ان الله يكون كاتب ان الجنسية تكون من نصيبج والباقي على الله 


الله انشالله ينولج و ينولنا اللي في بالنا *

----------


## fresh hear

الكشف الثاني بينزل بعد عشرين يوم تقريبا
الله يسهل ان شاءالله ويفرج همنا*

----------


## عبرات

ممكن التاريخ بالظبط اللي بتنزل في أسامي الدفعة الثانية ؟ هل هو 18مارس؟

----------


## حبي w

يا رب انك تيسر امورناااااا عاجل غير اجل يا رب...

----------


## وديمـه

> يا رب انك تيسر امورناااااا عاجل غير اجل يا رب...


آميييين يا رب

----------


## رمزيه العفيفي

في يوم الجمعة ساعة للدعاء مستجابة بحول الله وقوته 

اللهم يسِّر وأصلح جميعَ أُمورِنا وأحوال عبادك المسلمين

يا حنان يا منان برحمتك نستغيث 

وجمعة مباركة علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين 

دمتم والوطن الحبيب بألف خير وسلام

----------


## عطر الكعبة

أختي أم بدر الله يحفظك ويجزاك بالخير
ارسلت لك رسالة عل الخاص أرجو الاطلاع عليها والرد مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان

الله يجازي من يسوي سواتك وبخير من سوى سواتك يجازيك

----------


## المحايدة

> والله يا اختي ما اريد ازيد على الكلام اللي قاله لكم الموظف 
> فعلا الشغله شغلة قانون لو كان في لها طريج صدقيني كنت دليتج عليه 
> قانون التبعيه مالهم اي صله بهذا القرار 
> والسموحه اختي ترى واجبي ايصال المعلومه


اختي وبنسبه بحكم القانون نفس الشي للمولدين قبل تجنيس الام ولا في دراسه
ارجو الرد

----------


## فدى UAE

اللهم انا نسألك حاجة في صدورنا انت اعلم بها فحققها لنا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## قمر 20

ام بدر السلام عليكم الحين بالنسبة للناس الي طلعت أسمائهم ودفعوا الرسوم متي المفروض يبتدون يستسلمون الخلاصات المدة المتوقعة تقريبا يعني ممكن توصل لشهر مثلا وهل صحيح انه التسليم في أبوظبي جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> السلام عليكم اختي ام بدر دخيلج ابي منج مساعدة كيف اقدر اقدم على الجنسية وانا امي ماخذة الجنسية بالتبعية وعندي اخوان من الام واخوان من الاب وكلهم مواطنين الا انا واثنين من خواني في الاسرة نحمل جنسية خليجية ويوم نزلت الاسامي 1117 وراجعنا الجوازات قالوا لنا مالكم امل تحصلون الجنسية دام امكم اخذتها بالتبعية ولو انها عدلتها وخلتها بحكم القانون خبريني يزاج الله خير كف مالنا امل ونحن من مواليد الدولة وكل اسرتنا اماراتية الا نحن ثلاثة بس كيف مالنا امل وابونا متوفى صار له 27 سنة وانا الحين صار عمري 31 سنة دخيلج خبريني كيف اتصرف ارجو اللي يقرا تعليقي يساعدني كيف اسوي شو اتصرف الله يسامحه الموظف حرق قلبي وخلاني اصيح من قهري وهمي


ماله داعي الهم والصياح والقهر 
احمدي الله تعالى انك خليجيه
حالك احسن مليون مره من غير الخليجيين
عيل شو يسوون اللي مب خليجيين ... ينتحرون !!!
وهذيلا يعانون فعلا مو مثل الخليجيين
الخليجيين يعاملون معاملة المواطنين 
لا يعانون الاقامة ولا تجديد الاقامة ولا كفيل 
وليس مثل غير الخليجي ( او الوافد كما يسمونه ) ليس له الحق في التملك ولا في التجارة
الله يعين بس اللي يعانون صدق

----------


## فدى UAE

بنات خلوها على الله وماله داعي كثر التشكي و التذمر يعني قبل قرار رئيس الدولة كنتوا عايشين و متأقلمين في حياتكن واحس ان بعد القرار بدل ما نحمد الله كل حد بدا يتشكى و ليش وليش

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر السلام عليكم الحين بالنسبة للناس الي طلعت أسمائهم ودفعوا الرسوم متي المفروض يبتدون يستسلمون الخلاصات المدة المتوقعة تقريبا يعني ممكن توصل لشهر مثلا وهل صحيح انه التسليم في أبوظبي جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك


التسليم احتمال يكون في اليومين القادمين 
والدفعه القادمه قبل شهر 3 بيخلصوهم

----------


## ام توتو 20

أختي ام بدر ماردتي عالخاص عالرسالة

----------


## aloonood

«أبناء مواطنات وإخوان مواطنين»!
المصدر: سامي الرياميالتاريخ: 23 فبراير 2012 منح جنسية الدولة لـ1117 من أبناء المواطنات، خطوة متميزة جداً، وحضارية جداً، وإنسانية أيضاً، لها من الإيجابيات المختلفة الشيء الكثير، ولا شك في أنها ستعمل على دعم واستقرار أسر كثيرة، وتنمي الولاء والحس الوطني لأفراد كثر، كما أنها خطوة في الطريق الصحيح، للاستفادة من طاقات شبابية وضمان إسهامها بشكل فاعل في مسيرة التنمية الوطنية.

قرار من هذا النوع لا أعتقد شخصياً وجود أية سلبيات فيه، فهؤلاء كما علّق أحد الإخوة المواطنين «تجري في عروقهم دماء إماراتية»، وهم في كل الأحوال أبناء وإخوان وأصدقاء، وهم جزء من المجتمع، ولا يمكن التعامل معهم بغير هذه الصفة، وتالياً لا مانع من حصولهم على جنسية الدولة بعد «استيفائهم الشروط اللازمة»، كما أشارت إلى ذلك اللجنة المكلفة تنفيذ توجيهات صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة بشأن أبناء المواطنات.

الدولة قطعت بذلك شوطاً كبيراً في معالجة مشكلة حقيقية مزدوجة، ومن الجهتين، مشكلة عائلية شخصية اجتماعية لكل فرد من أبناء المواطنات، ومشكلة اجتماعية تعانيها الدولة بوجود شريحة ذات إشكالية قانونية في التعامل معها رسمياً، فلا هم وافدون ولا هم مواطنون، وبين هذا وذاك كانت الاجتهادات الفردية في التعامل معهم أينما ذهبوا لإنجاز معاملاتهم وأمور حياتهم، وبالتالي جاء قرار منح الجنسية لهؤلاء الـ1117 منقذاً، ومنظماً، ومعالجاً لإشكالية اجتماعية وقانونية.

ومن هنا، علينا أن نجعل هذا العلاج استراتيجياً، بمعنى أن يكون شاملاً ودائماً، لا نضطر بعده بسنوات قليلة إلى الرجوع للجلوس مرة أخرى لحل إشكالية جديدة ظهرت على خلفية العلاج الأولى، وهو ما بدأ يتضح حالياً بورود ملاحظات عدة من أشخاص قالوا إنهم لم يكونوا من المشمولين بالقرار، على الرغم من كونهم أبناء مواطنات، والأكثر من ذلك أن إخوانهم من الأم ذاتها حصلوا على الجنسية، وفقاً للقرار ذاته!

كيف ذلك؟ هذا هو السؤال الطبيعي الذي طرحناه عليهم، فكان الجواب، أنهم أبناء لأم مواطنة، لكن قبل أن تحصل على جنسية الدولة، ولديهم إخوة من الأم ذاتها والأب أيضاً، ولدوا بعد أن حصلت الأم على جنسية الدولة، وبالتالي فالقرار الجديد خاص بأبناء المواطنات، وهم في ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا أبناء مواطنة!

نثق كل الثقة باللجنة المكلفة هذا الأمر، وقدرتها على تجاوز مثل هذه الجزئيات، فالقانون ربما يكون واضحاً في هذا الشأن، فالجنسية لأبناء المواطنة وهم لم يكونوا من هذه الفئة، لكننا اليوم نطلب عفو روح القانون في جزئية مثل هذه، فمن الصعب جداً أن يكون هناك أخوان أحدهما مواطن والآخر وافد، وهم من الأب والأم نفسيهما. هي مشكلة اجتماعية جديدة ستطل علينا بعد سنوات عدة، وسنضطر عندها إلى الجلوس مرة أخرى لبحث منح الجنسية لأبناء مواطنات و«إخوان مواطنين» فلم لا نشملها بالدراسة والتمحيص من الآن، ونعالجها ما دمنا قادرين على ذلك؟

المعيار الأساسي هنا لمنح الجنسية هو تلك «الشروط الواجب استيفاؤها»، ووضعتها اللجنة المكلفة، ولها كل الحق في وضع الشروط التي تراها مناسبة، لكن إن لم تكن هناك موانع أساسية تحول بين هؤلاء والجنسية، فالأفضل منحهم إياها أيضاً.

----------


## فدى UAE

انشالله خير با رب

----------


## مربوشة

عليكم بالاستغفار

----------


## `OM BADR`

همسه اوصلها لاخواتي متابعات الموضوع 

انا حطيت الموضوع للرد على استفساراتكم وتوضيع بعض الامور اللي كانت غائبه عن الاخوات من ابناء المواطنات

بعض الاخوات الله يهديهم ظنوا ان الموضوع واسطه لتجنيسهم سواء كانوا من ابناء المواطنات او غيرهم 
وصلتني رسايل كثيره تطلب مني واسطات وتخليص معاملات ومن ها الكلام 

وانا لو كان عندي واسطه ما كنت فتحت الموضوع من اساسه
سبق وشرحت هذا الكلام قبل بس الظاهر اللي يبونه ياخذونه واللي ما يبونه ما بياخذونه 

خواتي الموضوع واضح من عنوانه وهو الرد على استفسارات وتوضيح امور بالقانون المتبع في الجنسيه 

اما اللي بتجيني بموضوع واسطه ودبريني وخلي ريلج يكلم فلان ؟!؟

انا اسفه جدا ما برد عليها 
ليس كرها في المساعده بس الحذر مطلوب 
امور الجنسيه سياستها عليا مو اي واحد يقدر يحكم وينهي فيها غير الشيخ الله يطول بعمره 

اتمنى من تقرا رسالتي تفهم قصدي وتتفهم الوضع 
واللي مافهمت تعذرني على اسلوبي معاها

والعذر والسموحه من اخواتي الغاليات *

----------


## missarmada

اختي ام بدر
انتي ماقصرتي مع الخوات والرد على استفساراتهم
وانا اكيدة ان الرسايل اللي وصلتج كانت خارج عن الموضوع نفسه
بس اتمنى تقدرين موقف الخوات وصدقيني الواحد ما يطلب الا لحاجته الصعبة
وانا ارد اقول للخوات موضوع الجنسية مب شغل واسطات وبس
واختي ام بدر طولي بالج علينا موضوعج هم شريحة كبيرة من البنات وردودج القبلية كانت تهون عليه وعليهم

والسموحة

----------


## حبي w

> اللهم انا نسألك حاجة في صدورنا انت اعلم بها فحققها لنا يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم امين

----------


## ام نوره200

يا بنات العجلة من الشيطان أنسوا قيل و قال و تدبروا هذه الآيات و تحلوا بالصبر 
الشورى: 43 
وَلَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الاُمُورِ 
1 

الأحقاف: 35 
فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ 
2 

الرعد: 24 
سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُم بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ 
3 

النحل: 126 
وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ 
4 

إبراهيم: 21 
وَبَرَزُواْ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا فَقَالَ الضُّعَفَاء لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُواْ إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعًا فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّغْنُونَ عَنَّا مِنْ عَذَابِ الله مِن شَيْءٍ قَالُواْ لَوْ هَدَانَا الله لَهَدَيْنَاكُمْ سَوَاء عَلَيْنَآ أَجَزِعْنَا أَمْ صَبَرْنَا مَا لَنَا مِن مَّحِيصٍ 
5 

الفرقان: 42 
إِن كَادَ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا لَوْلا أَن صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا وَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ مَنْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً 
6 

الأنعام: 34 
وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُواْ عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُواْ وَأُوذُواْ حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ الله وَلَقدْ جَاءكَ مِن نَّبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ 
7 

الأعراف: 137 
وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ 
8 

هود: 11 
إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ 
9 

الرعد: 22 
وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنفَقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلاَنِيَةً وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ 
10 

النحل: 42 
الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ 
11 

النحل: 96 
مَا عِندَكُمْ يَنفَدُ وَمَا عِندَ الله بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ 
12 

النحل: 110 
ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ مِن بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُواْ ثُمَّ جَاهَدُواْ وَصَبَرُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
13 

المؤمنون: 111 
إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ الْيَوْمَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ 
14 

الفرقان: 75 
أُوْلَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلامًا 
15 

القصص: 54 
أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُم مَّرَّتَيْنِ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ 
16 

العنكبوت: 59 
الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ 
17 

السجدة: 24 
وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ 
18 

فصلت: 35 
وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ 
19 

الحجرات: 5 
وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُوا حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَالله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
20 

الإنسان: 12 
وَجَزَاهُم بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيرًا 
21 

الكهف: 68 
وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا 
22 

آل عمران: 120 
إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ الله بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ 
23 

آل عمران: 125 
بَلَى إِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ وَيَأْتُوكُم مِّن فَوْرِهِمْ هَـذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُم بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِّنَ الْمَلآئِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ 
24 

آل عمران: 186 
لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الاُمُورِ 
25 

النساء: 25 
وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالله أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَالله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
26 

الطور: 16 
اصْلَوْهَا فَاصْبِرُوا أَوْ لا تَصْبِرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ 
27 

الفرقان: 20 
وَما أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا 
28 

البقرة: 61 
وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ الله ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ الله وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ 
29 

إبراهيم: 12 
وَمَا لَنَا أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى الله وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى الله فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ 
30 

يوسف: 90 
قَالُواْ أَإِنَّكَ لانتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَاْ يُوسُفُ وَهَـذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ الله عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَن يَتَّقِ وَيِصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ الله لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ 
31 

فصلت: 24 
فَإِن يَصْبِرُوا فَالنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَّهُمْ وَإِن يَسْتَعْتِبُوا فَمَا هُم مِّنَ الْمُعْتَبِينَ 
32 

يونس: 109 
وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىَ يَحْكُمَ الله وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ 
33 

هود: 49 
تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنتَ وَلاَ قَوْمُكَ مِن قَبْلِ هَـذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 
34 

هود: 115 
وَاصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ الله لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ 
35 

النحل: 127 
وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلاَّ بِالله وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِّمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ 
36 

الكهف: 28 
وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا 
37 

طه: 130 
فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى 
38 

الروم: 60 
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّكَ الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ 
39 

لقمان: 17 
يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ 
40 

ص: 17 
اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ 
41 

غافر: 55 
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ 
42 

غافر: 77 
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ فَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّكَ فَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ 
43 

الأحقاف: 35 
فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ 
44 

ق: 39 
فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ الْغُرُوبِ 
45 

الطور: 48 
وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ 
46 

القلم: 48 
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ 
47 

المعارج: 5 
فَاصْبِرْ صَبْرًا جَمِيلاً 
48 

المزمل: 10 
وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْرًا جَمِيلاً 
49 

المدثر: 7 
وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ 
50 

الإنسان: 24 
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تُطِعْ مِنْهُمْ آثِمًا أَوْ كَفُورًا 
51 

آل عمران: 200 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اصْبِرُواْ وَصَابِرُواْ وَرَابِطُواْ وَاتَّقُواْ الله لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ 
52 

الأعراف: 87 
وَإِن كَانَ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنكُمْ آمَنُواْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَآئِفَةٌ لَّمْ يْؤْمِنُواْ فَاصْبِرُواْ حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ الله بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ 
53 

الأعراف: 128 
قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِالله وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 
54 

الأنفال: 46 
وَأَطِيعُواْ الله وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
55 

ص: 6 
وَانطَلَقَ الْمَلأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ 
56 

البقرة: 175 
أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُاْ الضَّلاَلَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَآ أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ 
57 

مريم: 65 
رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا 
58 

طه: 132 
وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى 
59 

القمر: 27 
إِنَّا مُرْسِلُو النَّاقَةِ فِتْنَةً لَّهُمْ فَارْتَقِبْهُمْ وَاصْطَبِرْ 
60 

البقرة: 45 
وَاسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلاَّ عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ 
61 

البقرة: 153 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ إِنَّ الله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
62 

يوسف: 18 
وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَالله الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ 
63 

يوسف: 83 
قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى الله أَن يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ 
64 

البلد: 17 
ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ 
65 

العصر: 3 
إِلا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ 
66 

البقرة: 250 
وَلَمَّا بَرَزُواْ لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ 
67 

الأعراف: 126 
وَمَا تَنقِمُ مِنَّا إِلاَّ أَنْ آمَنَّا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا لَمَّا جَاءتْنَا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ 
68 

الكهف: 75 
قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِي صَبْرًا 
69 

الكهف: 67 
قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا 
70 

الكهف: 72 
قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا 
71 

الكهف: 78 
قَالَ هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا 
72 

الكهف: 82 
وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا 
73 

الكهف: 69 
قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء الله صَابِرًا وَلا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا 
74 

ص: 44 
وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِب بِّهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ 
75 

الأنفال: 65 
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُواْ مِئَتَيْنِ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّئَةٌ يَغْلِبُواْ أَلْفًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ 
76 

القصص: 80 
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ ثَوَابُ الله خَيْرٌ لِّمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الصَّابِرُونَ 
77 

الزمر: 10 
قُلْ يَا عِبَادِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَأَرْضُ الله وَاسِعَةٌ إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ 
78 

البقرة: 55 
وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفْ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ 
79 

البقرة: 177 
لَّيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَـكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِالله وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّآئِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُواْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاء والضَّرَّاء وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ 
80 

البقرة: 249 
فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ الله مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن لَّمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُواْ مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ قَالُواْ لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلاَقُو الله كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ الله وَالله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
81 

آل عمران: 17 
الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنفِقِينَ وَالْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ 
82 

آل عمران: 142 
أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ الله الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
83 

آل عمران: 146 
وَكَأَيِّن مِّن نَّبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُواْ لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ الله وَمَا ضَعُفُواْ وَمَا اسْتَكَانُواْ وَالله يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ 
84 

الأنفال: 66 
الآنَ خَفَّفَ الله عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّئَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُواْ مِئَتَيْنِ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُواْ أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ الله وَالله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
85 

النحل: 126 
وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ 
86 

الأنبياء: 85 
وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
87 

الحج: 35 
الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ الله وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَهُمْ وَالْمُقِيمِي الصَّلاةِ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُون 
88 

الأحزاب: 35 
إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّابِرَاتِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ وَالْمُتَصَدِّقِينَ وَالْمُتَصَدِّقَاتِ وَالصَّائِمِينَ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ وَالْحَافِظِينَ فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ الله كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ الله لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا 
89 

الصافات: 102 
فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء الله مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ 
90 

محمد: 31 
وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَ أَخْبَارَكُمْ 
91 

إبراهيم: 5 
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ الله إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ 
92 

لقمان: 31 
أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ الله لِيُرِيَكُم مِّنْ آيَاتِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ 
93 

سبأ: 19 
فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزَّقْنَاهُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ 
94 

الشورى: 33 
إِن يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ 
95

----------


## المتفائلة

(إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ )

اللهم الهمنا الصبر

----------


## حبوووبه

سؤال : 

الام اماراتيه بتجنس او بحكم القانون مش متأكده بس الاكيد انها مش بالتبعية متزوجة يمني وعايشة في السعودية من اكثر من عشرين سنة وعندها ابناء يحملون الجنسية اليمنيه وكلهم من مواليد السعودية واكيد دراستهم وكل شي في السعودية 

هل يحق لهم الحصول على الجنسية الاماراتيه مع العلم بأن لديها بنات فوق 18 سنه ؟

وشكرا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> سؤال : 
> 
> الام اماراتيه بتجنس او بحكم القانون مش متأكده بس الاكيد انها مش بالتبعية متزوجة يمني وعايشة في السعودية من اكثر من عشرين سنة وعندها ابناء يحملون الجنسية اليمنيه وكلهم من مواليد السعودية واكيد دراستهم وكل شي في السعودية 
> 
> هل يحق لهم الحصول على الجنسية الاماراتيه مع العلم بأن لديها بنات فوق 18 سنه ؟
> 
> وشكرا


الولاء والاقامه الدائمه من اولويات التجنس 
هذا المقصود من تجنيس ابناء المواطنات كون انتمائهم وحياتهم كلها كانت داخل الدوله 
اتمنى تفهمين شو اقصد 
والدوله حريصه على تجنيس ابناء المواطنات في دولة الامارات 
اما خارج دولة الامارات ما اظن ان اللجنه بيكون لها راي في التجنيس 
لانها من البدايه احتمال ترفض 

ملاحظه 
كلامي مبني على نماذج مرت على زوجي والشغله ما كانت بيده 
القرارات عليا

----------


## فدى UAE

ام بدر الله يعطيج العافية انشالله ومشكورة لانج تحملتينا 


عندي سؤال هل في حالات من ابناء المواطنات اللي مستوفين الشروط انرفضت لاسباب امنية؟ ومتى ينزل الكشف الثاني 


والسموحة

----------


## قارورة العسل

وفقكي الله

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

*فيه حد اتصلو فيها من بوظبي حق الجنسية ؟؟
ومتى بيصدرون الجوازات من كل امارة.حد عندها خبر*

----------


## فدى UAE

سبحان الله والحمدلله

----------


## حبي w

سبحان الله والحمدلله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر...

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح الخير و التفاؤل 
صباح الأخبار الحلوة

----------


## aloonood

مسااااااااااااااااااا الخيراااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## مربوشة

أستغفر الله واتوب اليه ..~*

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## حبي w

للرفع....

----------


## عالية الغالية

طارت الطيور بارزاقها 




الحمدلله ع كل حال

----------


## أم الفيصل

الله يفرجها على الجميع

----------


## nice world 20

الله يجزيكي الخير

----------


## مربوشة

> طارت الطيور بارزاقها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله ع كل حال


عسى ما شر اختي >.<

----------


## fresh hear

يزاج الله خير ام بدر لانج متابعه الموضوع معانا للحين وتعطينا الاخبار اليديده اول باول ،، ما قصرتي فديتج عسى ربي يوفقج  :Smile: 
بغيت اعرف هل من جديد بخصوص الدفعه الثانيه !! او اذا رفعوا الاسامي ولا بعدهم يسون مقابلات ؟؟ 
ملاحظه : أحم صراحه يا بنات ماله داعي هالكلام الوافدين اولى من الخليجين ترا محد يعرف بالظروف ، وترا شي وافدين ماخذين حقهم ويشتغلون وخليجين عندهم شهادات وخايسين فالبيت من سنين ما يقبلونهم فأي مكان بحجة كل مكان فيه توطين وياليت والله يوظفون مواطنين يعني لا الخليجي مستفيد ولا المواطن !! ع العموم ما بطلع عن الموضوع بس ربكم يعلم بالحال وترا اللي الله كاتبنه بيصير واللي له رزق بياخذه ... والموضوع صار واضح للجميع اللي تنطبق عليه الشروط بياخذ الجواز باذن الله .. !!  :Smile: 
أستغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## مربوشة

^
^
كلامج صح ختيه  :Smile:

----------


## aloonood

صبااااااااااااااح الخيرررررررر..

يزاااااااااج الله كل الخير يام بدر على سعة صدرج وردج عالاستفسارات .والشكر ايضا لكل الاخوات الي يفيدنا بكل شي يديد ...

شو صاااااااااااار بالدفعات الثانيه ...وهل من جديد بالنسبة للي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام لخلاصة القيد؟؟؟

----------


## فدى UAE

الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## fresh hear

صباح الخير والسعاده

----------


## فدى UAE

ما في اخبار يديدة؟

----------


## مربوشة

> ما في اخبار يديدة؟


لا جديييييييييد ^^

----------


## ورده حمراء

هل تم توزيع الجناسي الذين استوفوا الشروط ودفع الرسوم اللي كشوفاتهم نزلت اللي 1117؟
ومتى بيتم التوزيع؟

----------


## المتفائلة

في انتظار كل جديد 

و الحمد لله على كل حال و الله يصبرنا و يرزقنا من فضله

----------


## fresh hear

> هل تم توزيع الجناسي الذين استوفوا الشروط ودفع الرسوم اللي كشوفاتهم نزلت اللي 1117؟
> ومتى بيتم التوزيع؟


الغاليع كل اللي اعرفهم استلموا الجوازات خلاص وقالولهم خلال يومين بنسلمكم خلاصة القيد عاد ما عرف جان استلموا خلاصات القيد ..

----------


## أمووووووونة

> الغاليع كل اللي اعرفهم استلموا الجوازات خلاص وقالولهم خلال يومين بنسلمكم خلاصة القيد عاد ما عرف جان استلموا خلاصات القيد ..


الغالية في أي إمارة استلموا ؟ ومتى ؟ 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم الفيصل

> الغاليع كل اللي اعرفهم استلموا الجوازات خلاص وقالولهم خلال يومين بنسلمكم خلاصة القيد عاد ما عرف جان استلموا خلاصات القيد ..


لا ما استلموا للحين لا جوازات ولا خلاصات يمكن يوم الأحد إذا الله راد

----------


## `OM BADR`

الان في تويتر 
اللواء ناصر العوضي المنهالي 
الوكيل المساعد لشؤون الجنسيه والاقامه والمنافذ 

يقول 



الف الف مبروك لابناء المواطنات 
وعقبال الباقين

----------


## أم الفيصل

الله يسعدج دنيا و اخرة يا أم بدر يا وجه الخير ٠ والله يفرح قلبج مثل ما فرحتينا

----------


## المونا

الله يفرح قلبج ويسعدج ام بدر والف مبروك وعقبال الباقين انشاء الله والله يطول بعمر الشيخ خليفه ويحفظه

----------


## المتفائلة

نتريا الدفعة الثانية بأحر من الجمر و إن شاء الله يكون فيها أسماء اعيالنا اللي ينتظرون

و ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووك لكل من بيستلم الاسبوع الياي 

و تسلمين أم بدر على الإفادة ما قصرتي

----------


## fresh hear

> لا ما استلموا للحين لا جوازات ولا خلاصات يمكن يوم الأحد إذا الله راد


الغاليه انا ماعرف بس هم قالوا استلموا الجوازات وباقي خلاصات القيد عاد الله يعلم هذا كلامهم ..

----------


## فدى UAE

مبرووووك حق كل اللي بيستلمون وعقبال الدفعات الثانية انشالله

----------


## Um.Nasser

أجمل ما قيل فى الصبر قول الله تعالى {استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة ان الله مع الصابرين}


وقول النبي صلى الله علية وسلم (عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن
إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له )مسلم

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح يوم جميل مع بداية شهر يبشر بالخير

----------


## مربوشة

مرحبا  :11:  :29: 

حبيت اطمنكم خواتي  :35:

----------


## فدى UAE

مربوشة الله يبشرج بالخير ومبروكيم

----------


## مربوشة

فدى UAE
ويبشرج بالخير عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يبشرج بالخير أختي العزيزة مربوشة
و يفرح الجميع

----------


## فدى UAE

جمعة مباركة

----------


## مربوشة

شو اليديد ...؟

----------


## فدى UAE

فووةةةق

----------


## أمووووووونة

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## أم الفيصل

الله يسهل 
إن شاء الله بكرة نصحى ونسمع خبر حلو

----------


## حبي w

ان الله مع الصابرين....
جاااااااري الانتظااااااااار...

----------


## فدى UAE

صباح الخير 

ولد ييرانا خبر اخوي انهم بيستلمون جوازاتهم هالاسبوع وصلتهم مسجات عن الاصدار 

عقبال الدفعة الثانية يا رب

----------


## ورده حمراء

عسى خير ان شاء الله

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح التفاؤل و الأخبار الحلوة و ربي يوفق الجميع 

اللهم ارزقنا الصبر

----------


## أمووووووونة

> صباح الخير 
> 
> ولد ييرانا خبر اخوي انهم بيستلمون جوازاتهم هالاسبوع وصلتهم مسجات عن الاصدار 
> 
> عقبال الدفعة الثانية يا رب




الغالية في أي إمارة ؟ 

الله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

مرحبا 
انا عندي سوال ليش كل اسامي مو منزلين
قصدي في ناس نزل حق 3 و باقين مو نازل؟
خلاصة قيد كل واحد بستلم في امارته ولا ف
بو ظبي؟
ان شاء الله حد من الاخوات تجاوب.

----------


## فدى UAE

يقولون الاسماء اختيرت بشكل عشوائي

----------


## أمووووووونة

> يقولون الاسماء اختيرت بشكل عشوائي


منو يعرف حد اتصلوا به اليوم ؟

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

حد يعرف متى بتنزل الدفعه الـثآنيه !! 

ام بدر بششرينآ !

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

مو متصلين حد بس مطرشين مسجات.

----------


## فدى UAE

الله يبشركن ويببشرنا بالخير

----------


## أم الفيصل

الفرج قريب يابنات تفألوا بالخير تجدوه

----------


## وديمـه

> مرحبا 
> انا عندي سوال ليش كل اسامي مو منزلين
> قصدي في ناس نزل حق 3 و باقين مو نازل؟
> خلاصة قيد كل واحد بستلم في امارته ولا ف
> بو ظبي؟
> ان شاء الله حد من الاخوات تجاوب.


قصدج فالكشف الي نزل اول شي ولا فالمرسوم ؟

اما عن خلاصات القيد . كل حد راح يستلم فإمارته هالسبوع..واحتمال اكبير راح يكونن معى الجوازات مره وحده

----------


## وديمـه

> مو متصلين حد بس مطرشين مسجات.


حتى المسجات ما طرشو للكل 
انشاءالله بيتصلون خلال هالسبوع

----------


## ام نوره200

يارب يسهل الامور للجميع ومحد يم بدون او وافد من ازواج وابناء الموطنات والف مبروك للمجموعة الاولى التي صدرت لهم مراسيم الجوازات والله يطول عمر شيخونا ويخليهم ذخرا لنا ويحفظهم في كل مكان

----------


## وديمـه

> حد يعرف متى بتنزل الدفعه الـثآنيه !! 
> 
> ام بدر بششرينآ !


على ما سمعت والمعلومات اللي وصلتني .. بعد ما يخلصون الدفعه الاولى مباشره
وحتى في ناس اساميهم كانت في كشف الدفعه الاولى ما انزلت اسماميهم في نفس المرسوم
ويوم راجعو وقالو لهم اتريوو انشاءالله بتنزل اساميكم فمرسوم الدفعه الثانيه

----------


## وديمـه

> يارب يسهل الامور للجميع ومحد يم بدون او وافد من ازواج وابناء الموطنات والف مبروك للمجموعة الاولى التي صدرت لهم مراسيم الجوازات والله يطول عمر شيخونا ويخليهم ذخرا لنا ويحفظهم في كل مكان


آمين يا رب العالمين
الله يطول فاعمرهم يا رب

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

> قصدج فالكشف الي نزل اول شي ولا فالمرسوم ؟
> 
> اما عن خلاصات القيد . كل حد راح يستلم فإمارته هالسبوع..واحتمال اكبير راح يكونن معى الجوازات مره وحده


لا موالكشف. مسجات حتى بعدمو مطرشين حق كل, وحدة من الاهل مطرشين حق 4 من اعيالها و واحد لين الحين مو مطرشين,شو السبب ما ندري.

----------


## أمووووووونة

> لا موالكشف. مسجات حتى بعدمو مطرشين حق كل, وحدة من الاهل مطرشين حق 4 من اعيالها و واحد لين الحين مو مطرشين,شو السبب ما ندري.


هلا اختي 

الغالية شو مكتوب في المسج لانه نحن ما وصلنا اي مسج 


الله كريم

----------


## aloonood

مساااااااااااااااااا الخيرررررررررررر ..,,,

الصبر مفتاح الفرج...

وان شاء الله الكل يتجنسون ويفرحون فالعيد الوطني القادم وهم رافعين علم البلاد فوق .

ونتمني للجميع التوفيق ..

----------


## انفاس الجوري

> يارب يسهل الامور للجميع ومحد يتم بدون او وافد من ازواج وابناء الموطنات والف مبروك للمجموعة الاولى التي صدرت لهم مراسيم الجوازات والله يطول عمر شيخونا ويخليهم ذخرا لنا ويحفظهم في كل مكان


 آمييييييييييين يارب

----------


## قارورة العسل

للرفع

----------


## فدى UAE

انشالله خير يا ربي

----------


## قمر 20

الأخت ام بدر متي بيتم تسليم الجوازات للإمارات الثانية مثل الشارقة وراس الخيمة للي شملهم المرسوم

----------


## ورده حمراء

الغالية ام بدر متى بيتم تسليم الجناسي ؟
وما طرشوا مسجات او ما اتصوا فالناس ليتم تسليمهم 
الجوازات والجناسي؟

----------


## وديمـه

> لا موالكشف. مسجات حتى بعدمو مطرشين حق كل, وحدة من الاهل مطرشين حق 4 من اعيالها و واحد لين الحين مو مطرشين,شو السبب ما ندري.


ادري .. عيال اختي بعد نفس الشي طرشو حق 3 اشخاص والباجين ما طرشو لهم 
بس يوم راحو اسألو قالو لهم عادي السستم يعلق احيانا وما يطرش للكل 
وفي ناس ما طرشو لهم خير شر .. 
يعني عادي لا تحاتون .. وبعدين هم راح راح يخلصون ويجهزون جوازات وجناسي الـ 1117 وبعدين راح يبدون التسليم ..يعني كل الي طلع اسمه فالمرسوم راح يستلم
نتظر خير انشاءالله

----------


## وديمـه

> هلا اختي 
> 
> الغالية شو مكتوب في المسج لانه نحن ما وصلنا اي مسج 
> 
> 
> الله كريم


مكتوب فيه " لقد تم عمل حركة اصدار خلاصة قيد لـ ( فلان..... الفلاني)صاحب الرقم الموحد (......)من قبل الاداره العامه للجنسيه ولاقامه في ( التاريخ لفلاني)

...............
لا تحاتون المسجات .. لانهم قالو عادي .. في ناس طرشو لهم وفي ناس ما طرشو لهم وفي ناس طرشو لنص اخوانهم والنص الثاني ما ياهم شي
قالو انه السستم يعلق لانه ضغط عليه 
والله يسهل واييسر الامور ع الجميع 
وانشاءالله ما ينتهي السبوع إلا والكل مستلم جوازه وجنسيته وتكتمل الفرحه

----------


## ورده حمراء

اي امارة لو سمحتي

----------


## جمالي دلع

اول شي اشكرج ام بدر على كل معلومة و نصيحة و فايدة ما قصرتي فيها في هالموضوع الطيب

ما قصرتي كلِش في مؤازرتهم و رسم البسمه في شفاتهم

و الشكر الاخص انج حطيتي موضوع بين لنا شلون حمدلله قلوبنا على بعض

رغم عدم معرفة كل وحدة منا للثانية يؤازرون بعض

كفو عليكم جميعا بنات

الله يسعدكم و يفرج همكم و ينولكم كل اللي ودكم فيه

و الله يسعدج ام بدر يارب

و شكرا لكل معلومة و نصيحة من جميع البنات

ما قصرتو  :Smile:

----------


## أمووووووونة

> مكتوب فيه " لقد تم عمل حركة اصدار خلاصة قيد لـ ( فلان..... الفلاني)صاحب الرقم الموحد (......)من قبل الاداره العامه للجنسيه ولاقامه في ( التاريخ لفلاني)
> 
> ...............
> لا تحاتون المسجات .. لانهم قالو عادي .. في ناس طرشو لهم وفي ناس ما طرشو لهم وفي ناس طرشو لنص اخوانهم والنص الثاني ما ياهم شي
> قالو انه السستم يعلق لانه ضغط عليه 
> والله يسهل واييسر الامور ع الجميع 
> وانشاءالله ما ينتهي السبوع إلا والكل مستلم جوازه وجنسيته وتكتمل الفرحه


يعني ما حددوا يوم التسليم 

الله يفرج همنا وهم كل مهموم

----------


## أم امون

استغفر الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم

----------


## أم الفيصل

اليوم تسليم الدفعة الأولى . مبروك و عقبال البقية.

----------


## `OM BADR`

الان في مبنى الاداره العامه لشؤون الجنسيه والاقامه والنافذ 
يتم تسليم خلاصات القيد لابناء المواطنات وتكريمهم بحضور اللواء ناصر العوضي المنهالي

حاليا سيتم اعطاء خلاصات القيد لامارة ابوظبي فقط
على ان يتم صرف باقي خلاصات القيد كلن حسب امارته بحضور رسمي من الجهات المعنيه

الف مبروك لابناءنا ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 

والباقين لا يحاتون الدور بيلف عليهم *

----------


## `OM BADR`

الان في مبنى الاداره العامه لشؤون الجنسيه والاقامه والنافذ 
يتم تسليم خلاصات القيد لابناء المواطنات وتكريمهم بحضور اللواء ناصر العوضي المنهالي

حاليا سيتم اعطاء خلاصات القيد لامارة ابوظبي فقط
على ان يتم صرف باقي خلاصات القيد كلن حسب امارته بحضور رسمي من الجهات المعنيه

الف مبروك لابناءنا ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 

والباقين لا يحاتون الدور بيلف عليهم *

----------


## ورده حمراء

عقبال الامارات الباقيه

----------


## وديمـه

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووك 
وعقبال باجي الامارات 

لو تلاحظون الموضوع ( نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات ..) نزل وفيه ردود كثيره
وتم توزيع خلاصات القيد يوم وصلنا 99 صفحه يعني 100 صفحه تقريبا في هالموضوع
لو ندري انهم بيوزعون يوم بنوصل 99 صفحه جان صكيناهن 99 صفحه من زمان .. هههههه..اضحك وياكن ههههههه
مبروك للي حصلو وعقبال الباجين الي ينتظرون دورهم يا رب

----------


## وديمـه

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووك 
وعقبال باجي الامارات 

لو تلاحظون الموضوع ( نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات ..) نزل وفيه ردود كثيره
وتم توزيع خلاصات القيد يوم وصلنا 99 صفحه يعني 100 صفحه تقريبا في هالموضوع
لو ندري انهم بيوزعون يوم بنوصل 99 صفحه جان صكيناهن 99 صفحه من زمان .. هههههه..اضحك وياكن ههههههه
مبروك للي حصلو وعقبال الباجين الي ينتظرون دورهم يا رب

----------


## لوجستيـه

حاليا سيتم اعطاء خلاصات القيد لامارة ابوظبي فقط
على ان يتم صرف باقي خلاصات القيد كلن حسب امارته بحضور رسمي من الجهات المعنيه

سؤال .. شي وايدين من بوظبي بعدهم ما اتصلو فيهم ومستوفين الشروط ؟؟ شو بالنسبه لهم ؟؟؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ألف ألف ألف مبرووووك 
> وعقبال باجي الامارات 
> 
> لو تلاحظون الموضوع ( نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات ..) نزل وفيه ردود كثيره
> وتم توزيع خلاصات القيد يوم وصلنا 99 صفحه يعني 100 صفحه تقريبا في هالموضوع
> لو ندري انهم بيوزعون يوم بنوصل 99 صفحه جان صكيناهن 99 صفحه من زمان .. هههههه..اضحك وياكن ههههههه
> مبروك للي حصلو وعقبال الباجين الي ينتظرون دورهم يا رب


هههههههههه
ضحكتيني الغاليه 
خلاص عيل يوم بنوصل 200 صفحه بيستلمون الدفعه الثانيه
يلا بنات شدو حيلكم ^_*

----------


## اليشمك

الله كريم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حاليا سيتم اعطاء خلاصات القيد لامارة ابوظبي فقط
> على ان يتم صرف باقي خلاصات القيد كلن حسب امارته بحضور رسمي من الجهات المعنيه
> 
> سؤال .. شي وايدين من بوظبي بعدهم ما اتصلو فيهم ومستوفين الشروط ؟؟ شو بالنسبه لهم ؟؟؟


بعد صدور المرسوم المعاملات تتحول للجنه استشاريه لدراسة الحالات 
ويتم الموافقه على دفعات هاذي الدفعه عددها تقريبا 105 او اكثر اشوي 

الباقين يصبرون اشوي بيخلصوهم اكيد في ناس شغاله بخصوصهم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اول شي اشكرج ام بدر على كل معلومة و نصيحة و فايدة ما قصرتي فيها في هالموضوع الطيب
> 
> ما قصرتي كلِش في مؤازرتهم و رسم البسمه في شفاتهم
> 
> و الشكر الاخص انج حطيتي موضوع بين لنا شلون حمدلله قلوبنا على بعض
> 
> رغم عدم معرفة كل وحدة منا للثانية يؤازرون بعض
> 
> كفو عليكم جميعا بنات
> ...



قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم و تعاطفهم مثل الجسد؛ إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسّهر والحمّىّّ) رواه مسلم.

هاذي قلوبنا النقيه احنا اهل الامارات على قلب واحد 
اتمنى لغيري مثل ما اتمناه لنفسي 

اما اللي في قلبه حسد على اخوه المسلم

لله در الحسد ما أعدلهْ بـــدأ بـصـاحبه !! فقتله 

وقال احد الحكماء 

يصل الحاسد خمس عقوباتٍ قبل أن يصل حسده إلى المحسود:

- أوّلها: غمٌ لا ينقطع.

- وثانيها: مصيبةٌ لا يؤجر عليها.

- وثالثها: مذمةٌ لا يحمد عليها.

- ورابعها: سخط الرب.

- وخامسها: يُـغْـلَـق عنه باب التوفيق.

----------


## المتفائلة

> الان في مبنى الاداره العامه لشؤون الجنسيه والاقامه والنافذ 
> يتم تسليم خلاصات القيد لابناء المواطنات وتكريمهم بحضور اللواء ناصر العوضي المنهالي
> 
> حاليا سيتم اعطاء خلاصات القيد لامارة ابوظبي فقط
> على ان يتم صرف باقي خلاصات القيد كلن حسب امارته بحضور رسمي من الجهات المعنيه
> 
> الف مبروك لابناءنا ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> والباقين لا يحاتون الدور بيلف عليهم *


ألف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك فرحتهم من فرحتنا 

يستاهلون و الله 

الله يطول في عمر شيوخنا و يديمهم ذخر و يحفظهم و يحفظ إماراتنا الحبيبة 

تسلمين أم بدر و جزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج كفيتي و وفيتي و الله يبارك في ولدج بدر و جزاء الله خير بو بدر 

الصراحة الفرحة ما توصف 

عقبال اعيالي و اعيال كل خواتي المواطنات

----------


## هانزادا

الف مبروووووووووووك لابناء المواطنات اللي خلصوا واللي بيخلصون عقبال ابناء المواطنين ان شاء الله 
وعقبال ما تفتحين موضوع اسمه ( نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات حول تجنيس ابناء المواطنين )
اعرف انه ابناء المواطنات عددهم يمكن يكون اكبر بس عدد ابناء المواطنين تعدى ال 500 
وان شاء الله ينظرون قريب فموضوعهم

----------


## وديمـه

> بعد صدور المرسوم المعاملات تتحول للجنه استشاريه لدراسة الحالات 
> ويتم الموافقه على دفعات هاذي الدفعه عددها تقريبا 105 او اكثر اشوي 
> 
> الباقين يصبرون اشوي بيخلصوهم اكيد في ناس شغاله بخصوصهم


ما فهمتج عدل ام بدر
يعني مب كل الي اطلعت اساميهم فالمرسوم راح يستلمون مره وحده .. حتى لو كانو اخوان ...بعد فيه دراسه ؟؟؟؟؟!!
الي فهمناه انه اليوم يسلمون خلاصات القيد لأمارة بوظبي .. وبعدها ان شاء الله فالامارات الثانيه ..
بس ما فهمت سالفة دفعات هذي الدفعه ؟؟

----------


## المونا

الف الف مبروك لابناء المواطنات اللي استلمو ا والله يفرح قلوب اللي فرحكم ويطول باعمارهم احس اني انا اللي استلمت اكبر فرحه وفتحة خير ع الجميع والله يفتح لج ابواب الخير اختي ام بدر ويخلي لج ولدج ويحفظ لج ريلج مااتقصرين الغاليه بشئ

----------


## المونا

> ألف ألف ألف مبرووووك 
> وعقبال باجي الامارات 
> 
> لو تلاحظون الموضوع ( نظرا لكثرة الاستفسارات ..) نزل وفيه ردود كثيره
> وتم توزيع خلاصات القيد يوم وصلنا 99 صفحه يعني 100 صفحه تقريبا في هالموضوع
> لو ندري انهم بيوزعون يوم بنوصل 99 صفحه جان صكيناهن 99 صفحه من زمان .. هههههه..اضحك وياكن ههههههه
> مبروك للي حصلو وعقبال الباجين الي ينتظرون دورهم يا رب

----------


## المونا

احلي رقم 99 واحلي يوم الله يوفقهم يارب

----------


## ورده حمراء

حد استلم من امارة الشارجه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حد استلم من امارة الشارجه



في الايام القادمه بيشتغلون على باقي الامارات 
دبي والشارقه وعجمان ... الخ 
دام انج دفعتي وخلصتي 
ما بقا لج غير التسليم في اليومين القادمين 
اتحلي بالصبر ترى الصبر زين
وان شاء الله بتستلمون*

----------


## أمووووووونة

مبرووووكين 

وإن شاء الله نفرح جميعا قريبا 


مشكورة ام بدر على كل اللي قدمتيه لبنات المنتدى وسيداتها

----------


## المحايدة

مبرووووك لكل من حصل

مافي اخبار عن ابناء المواطنات قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية

----------


## missarmada

دخيلكم طمنونا مافي خبر عن ابناء المواطنات اللي حصلن الجنسية بعد ولادة الابناء!!!

يا رب يا كريم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه ويسر لنا امورنا يارب العالمين

----------


## المحايدة

اكده اللواء المنهالي على صفحته في تويتر بقوله:

وبإذن الله سوف يتم تسليم الجميع جنسياتهم. وأما بخصوص أبناءالموطنات المولودين قبل حصول الأم على الجنسيه سوف يتم حصرهم ورفع هذه الكشوفات ...

----------


## مربوشة

مبروك 

عقبال الباقيين

----------


## فدى UAE

مبرووووووك


ام بدر الحين مب كل ال ١١١٧ بيستلمون؟ انتي قلتي ان ١٠٥ اللي زقروهم هالمرة؟ وهل الدفعة الثانية بتكون من ١١١٧ نفسهم؟

----------


## المتفائلة

> مبرووووووك
> 
> 
> ام بدر الحين مب كل ال ١١١٧ بيستلمون؟ انتي قلتي ان ١٠٥ اللي زقروهم هالمرة؟ وهل الدفعة الثانية بتكون من ١١١٧ نفسهم؟


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فدى UAE

المتفائلة انتي بعد عندج نفس الاستفسار؟

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

[QUOTE=أمووووووونة;37730083]هلا اختي 

الغالية شو مكتوب في المسج لانه نحن ما وصلنا اي مسج 
سامحيني اختي اموووونةالتاخير. بس اخي وديمة ردت

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

فيه حد استلم من عيمان ولا اتصلو به ولا طرشو له مسج ؟؟؟

----------


## عالية الغالية

الحمدلله 


مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للي استلموا 

والفال باذن الله الواحد الاحد للباقين 



ان شاء الله عن جريب نسمع باخبار تفرح وتسعد القلوب وتمسح الدموع عن جفون انهكها كثر الدمع والبكاء 


بين يدي الله 


الارزاق بيد الله 

وكلنا ثقة ويقين يان رزقنا قريببببببببببببببببببببببببب 


واقرب لنا من حبل الوريد 





فالحمدلله ع كل حال وفي كل حين 


الحمدلله 


الحمدلله 

الحمدلله 



الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

> فيه حد استلم من عيمان ولا اتصلو به ولا طرشو له مسج ؟؟؟


لا لين الحين من عيمان محد مستلم بس مسجات نعم وصل

----------


## حبي w

الف مبرورررك للي استلموا وان شاءالله تكون اسامينا في الدفعات الياية...

----------


## قمر 20

تسليم الجنسية لـ"53" مستحقاً من أبناء المواطنات
المصدر: أبوظبي - وام التاريخ: 05 مارس 2012
سلمت الإدارة العامة للجنسية والإقامة في وزارة الداخلية، اليوم، الجنسية الإماراتية لـ"53" شخصاً مستحقاً من أبناء المواطنات ممن شملهم قرار صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة.

وثمن المواطنون الجدد، هذه المكرمة السامية معاهدين الله والوطن وقيادته الحكيمة، أن يكونوا عند حسن الظن والثقة بهم، وأن يعملوا بجد لرفد مسيرة التنمية والحفاظ على مكتسباتها إلى جانب باقي أشقائهم من أبناء الوطن.

وهنأ الوكيل المساعد لشؤون الجنسية والإقامة والمنافذ، اللواء ناصر بن العوضي المنهالي المستحقين للجنسية، داعياً إياهم إلى أن يكونوا مثالاً للمواطنة الصالحة والحرص على سمعة الوطن وعزته وتجسيد ثوابته الثقافية والحضارية إلى جانب الالتزام بالدستور والأنظمة والقوانين النافذة ومراعاة الأعراف السائدة والعادات والتقاليد العربية الأصيلة وشرعنا التسامحي الحنيف الذي يتسم به المجتمع الإماراتي.

وأكد المنهالي، أن القيادة الحكيمة للوطن ماضية بجد إلى توفير جميع سبل الأمن والرخاء للمجتمع، وعلى نحو يضمن استمرارية التقدم والبناء، ولتبقى الإمارات نموذجاً يحتذى في الرقي والازدهار لا على مستوى المنطقة فحسب، بل يتطلع أبناؤنا إلى تحقيق ذلك على مستوى العالم أجمع.

وأعرب عدد من الذين تسلموا جنسياتهم الجديدة عن بالغ بهجتهم وامتنانهم لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة قيادة وحكومة وشعباً، مثمنين هذه المبادرة والعطاء السامي.

----------


## جمالي دلع

> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم و تعاطفهم مثل الجسد؛ إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسّهر والحمّىّّ) رواه مسلم.
> 
> هاذي قلوبنا النقيه احنا اهل الامارات على قلب واحد 
> اتمنى لغيري مثل ما اتمناه لنفسي 
> 
> اما اللي في قلبه حسد على اخوه المسلم
> 
> لله در الحسد ما أعدلهْ بـــدأ بـصـاحبه !! فقتله 
> 
> ...




الله يجمع قلوبنا دائما على الخير و الشي الطيب و يجمعنا دائما على الافراح و يبعد عنا الاحزان

احنه ابناء الامارات

و اشكر اصحاب الامر اللي تعبو على موضوع ابناء المواطنات يزاهم الله الف خير

و مبروووووووووك لكل من حصل اليوم

يستاهلون كل خير

عقبال الباجين ان شاء الله 

و الصبر زين الله يصبرنا و ينولنا الفرحة اللي ما توقعناها ^^

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

بنات انا من عيمان اممم ما عندنا حركة في الجوازات هدوووء حتى مسجات ما وصلتنا =( !! شوه السالفة الي حولينا وصلتهم مسجات الا نحن مع انه نزلت اسامينا في المرسوم ودفعنا وكملنا كل الاجراءات !!

----------


## فدى UAE

الصبر زين يا بنات 

الله يبشرنا كلنا انشالله

----------


## aloonood

الف الف الف الف الف مبروك وإن شاء الله يفرحون بقية اخوانهم الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية, ويحصلون على هذا الشرف الكبير اسوة بإخوانهم الي نزلت اساميهم في الدفعه الاولي لأن أمهم وحدة ووطنهم واحد وما لهم غير هذا الوطن فلا تحرمونهم من نيل هذا الوسام الغالي يا لجنة الخير

----------


## Brown Caramel

ألف مبروووووووكْ للـ 53 من أبنآء المواطنات
وإن شاا لله الفاال للدفعات الجاية 

والله يجمعنآ دوووم على خير ويقدرنا على رد الجميل لهذا الوطن الغاالي 

والشكر موصول لأختي أم بدر (=

----------


## `OM BADR`

الان تم تسليم خلاصات القيد للدفعه الثانيه من ابناء المواطنات في امارة ابوظبي ومنطقة العين 
الشغل ماشي اول باول لا يحاتون ابناء المواطنات في الامارات الاخرى 
ياي دورهم

----------


## ضي عينه

الف مبروك لكل من استلم 

الله يفرحهم ويسعدهم يارب 

والفال للباقين

----------


## المتفائلة

> الان تم تسليم خلاصات القيد للدفعه الثانيه من ابناء المواطنات في امارة ابوظبي ومنطقة العين 
> الشغل ماشي اول باول لا يحاتون ابناء المواطنات في الامارات الاخرى 
> ياي دورهم


ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك و الله يستاهلون 
كل الشكر و التقدير لج الغالية أم بدر يا ام الخير 
عقبال اعيالي و اعيال كل خواتي المواطنات

----------


## أم الفيصل

الحمد لله ومبروك للجميع وعقبال البقية 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه

----------


## وديمـه

ام بدر
عدد الدفعات 105 دفعه

ولا
كل دفعه عدد اشخاصها 105 تقريبا

----------


## فدى UAE

نزلت اسما الدفعة الثانية؟

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

بنات اي وحده من عيمان تخبرني اذا اتصلو بها ولا طرشو لها مسج والله نتريا على احر من الجمر =(

الله كريم


استغفر الله

----------


## المتفائلة

> ام بدر
> عدد الدفعات 105 دفعه
> 
> ولا
> كل دفعه عدد اشخاصها 105 تقريبا


اعتقد هذا العدد من الذين شملهم المرسوم اللي عدده 1117 شخص و الله أعلمو اكيد هم يالسين كل يوم يسلمون عدد معين تفاديا للازدحام

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

استغفر الله[/QUOTE]

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

هلا (مشاعر دبي) مطرشين مسجات فقط. بس اكييد بدور لان عندهم عدد كبير ما يرومون يخلصون في يوم او يومين , اكيد بطرشون مسج خلال هالاسبوع او بتصلون بااذن الله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر
> عدد الدفعات 105 دفعه
> 
> ولا
> كل دفعه عدد اشخاصها 105 تقريبا


هو المجموع الكلي للمرسوم 1117 
بيتم توزيعهم على دفعات حسب كل اماره 
اول مره اعطو 53 في امارة ابوظبي
ثاني مره اظن 33 في بوظبي والعين 
وهكذا في باقي الامارات 
وكل هذا حسب الاعداد اللي اتظهرها اللجنه الاستشاريه 



*

----------


## `OM BADR`

اما اللي يسأل بخصوص الدفعه الثانيه من المرسوم 
الى الان شغالين في حصر ابناء المواطنات 
والاعلان عنهم بيكون مثل سابقهم ومثل ما سمعتوا وقريتوا في الجرايد 
مافي شي بيكون بالخفى كل شي بيكون علني ورسمي 

ونفس الكلام موجه للفئات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه 

وانا اقلكم نصيحه حلوه من عندي 
لا تشغلين نفسج ولا اتحاتين وتحرقين عمرج
بيجي يوم بتصحين الصبح بتلاقين نفسج مواطنه 

بس اهم شي لا تسهرين ( بالتفكير وااايد ) نامي وريحي بالج عشان اتقومين مصحصحه ^___^

----------


## `OM BADR`

ريلي يخبرني 
يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
على تعبير ريلي 
وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 

وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

> هلا (مشاعر دبي) مطرشين مسجات فقط. بس اكييد بدور لان عندهم عدد كبير ما يرومون يخلصون في يوم او يومين , اكيد بطرشون مسج خلال هالاسبوع او بتصلون بااذن الله


ان شاء الله حبيبتي نتريا على احر من الجمر ..

----------


## أم الفيصل

> ريلي يخبرني 
> يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
> على تعبير ريلي 
> وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
> يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
> من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
> فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله


اي والله صادق فرحة لا توصف 
ولدي فديته قالي يمة خفت أيدي تتيبس و ما أقدر أستلم يالله يالله جاهدت نفسي واستجمعت قواي و مديت أيدي و ما صدقت أني أستلمتها 0 
الله يتمم عليهم الفرحة و يعطيهم خيرها ويكفيهم الشر ويحميهم هم وجميع أبناء المواطنات و جميع المسلمين .

فعلا كانت صورهم كأنها لوحة إمارتية رسمتها أيادي أمارتية فعلا الشباب يمثلون الهوية الوطنية الاماراتية و البنات ما شاء الله حشمة و أدب و أخلاق تربية إمارتية لا يختلف عليها أثنين . هؤلاء عيال زايد قالها ولدي خلاص يمه نحن عيال زايد نحن عيال الإمارت .

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## وديمـه

اليوم الاربعاء 2012/3/7
راح يبدون فإماراة الشارجه 
دقو لعيال اختي البارحه الثلثاء عشان اييون يسلمون الجوازات السابقه ويستلمون خلاصات القيد اليوم
ألف مبرووك لهم 

والله اييسرها ويفرح الجميع ويخلصون ويستلمون
وعقبال الي يترييون دورهم فالدفعه الثانيه

----------


## lmna

> ريلي يخبرني 
> يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
> على تعبير ريلي 
> وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
> يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
> من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
> فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله



الله يسعدهم و عقبالي انا و اخواني سنين و نحن نتريا هاليوم الحمدلله اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر

----------


## المونا

> ريلي يخبرني 
> يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
> على تعبير ريلي 
> وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
> يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
> من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
> فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله


اي والله فرحه لا توصف عيون ادمعت وايادي اترفعت ب دعاء الله يوفق ويفرح كل من ساهم بادخال الفرحه لابناء المواطنات والله لايحرمنا منج اختي ام بدر ومن الاخبار الحلوه اول باول

----------


## Um.Nasser

> اي والله صادق فرحة لا توصف 
> ولدي فديته قالي يمة خفت أيدي تتيبس و ما أقدر أستلم يالله يالله جاهدت نفسي واستجمعت قواي و مديت أيدي و ما صدقت أني أستلمتها 0 
> الله يتمم عليهم الفرحة و يعطيهم خيرها ويكفيهم الشر ويحميهم هم وجميع أبناء المواطنات و جميع المسلمين .
> 
> فعلا كانت صورهم كأنها لوحة إمارتية رسمتها أيادي أمارتية فعلا الشباب يمثلون الهوية الوطنية الاماراتية و البنات ما شاء الله حشمة و أدب و أخلاق تربية إمارتية لا يختلف عليها أثنين . هؤلاء عيال زايد قالها ولدي خلاص يمه نحن عيال زايد نحن عيال الإمارت .



الله لا يحرمنا منك يا بوسلطان ..

ويقدرك على رسم هاذي الفرحة والبسمة 

والمشاعر على وجوه وفي قلوب كل عيال الامارات اللي يحبونها ويفدونها بارواحهم

----------


## المتفائلة

> ريلي يخبرني 
> يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
> على تعبير ريلي 
> وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
> يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
> من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
> فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله


 دمعت عيني من هذا الوصف و يلست اتخيل يوم اعيالي بيستلمون شو بيكون موقفهم 
الله يبارك فيهم شبابنا و يحفظهم فهم بناة الوطن و حاميه و أحسهم بيكونون اكثر ولاء للوطن 
ولدي فديته كل يوم الظهر يتصل من الجامعة و يسأل ( ها أمي شي أخبار يديدة ) فأرد عليه و أقول شي شباب استلموا اليوم و أنا فرحانة وايد لهم و عقبالكم يا رب 
بنتي شافتني أمس فاتحة المنتدى فقالت لي أمي أنتي اشوفج يالسة على طول على المنتدى أول بأول فشو رايج تنسين الموضوع اشوي عشان نسمع الاخبار فجأة عشان الفرحة اتكون أكبر فرديت عليها ما اقدر لأن موضوعكم يجري في دمي لين ما تستلمون فذاك الوقت بنسى و بطمئن و فديت أم بدر و الأخوات ما ايقصرون ايريحون قلوبنا دوم 
تسلمين ام بدر كفيتي و وفيتي

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> اما اللي يسأل بخصوص الدفعه الثانيه من المرسوم 
> الى الان شغالين في حصر ابناء المواطنات 
> والاعلان عنهم بيكون مثل سابقهم ومثل ما سمعتوا وقريتوا في الجرايد 
> مافي شي بيكون بالخفى كل شي بيكون علني ورسمي 
> 
> ونفس الكلام موجه للفئات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
> 
> وانا اقلكم نصيحه حلوه من عندي 
> لا تشغلين نفسج ولا اتحاتين وتحرقين عمرج
> ...


كل شي اشوفه ماشي اوكي ماعدا شغله واحده مب قادره افهمها

وعندي ملاحظه اتمنى تتقبليها بصدر رحب

دام كل شي علني و رسمي مثل ماتقولي اختي ام بدر

ليش اسماء الدفعه الاولى سريه وغير معلن عنها

باعتقادي ابناء المواطنات ليسوا مجرمين او خايفين يفتضح امرهم حتى يتم تغطية اسمائهم وعدم الاعلان عنها

لو نشرت اسماءهم يمكن نعرف حد منهم من الجماعه من الاقارب من الجيران فنبارك لهم ونشاركهم فرحتهم مو عيب ولا حرام

وليس هناك اي ضرر على الدولة او عليهم اذا اعلنت اسماءهم

بالعكس هذا تكريم لهم وفرحة للجميع

----------


## هانزادا

المتفائله حبيبتي صيحتيني تراج انتي وبنتج 
عقبالنا انا وياها ان شاء الله 
ما تعرفون شي عن ابناء المواطنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده حمراء

ام بدر نحن من الشارجه 
محد اتصل فينا ولا طرشلنا مسج

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

حتى اليوم من عيمان بعد استلموا الجنسية

----------


## أمووووووونة

يارب انك تفرحنا عاجلا غير آجل يا كريم

----------


## أمووووووونة

> حتى اليوم من عيمان بعد استلموا الجنسية



عقبال اعيالنا

وعقبال كل اللي يتريون 


ان شاء الله خير

----------


## مربوشة

> كل شي اشوفه ماشي اوكي ماعدا شغله واحده مب قادره افهمها
> 
> وعندي ملاحظه اتمنى تتقبليها بصدر رحب
> 
> دام كل شي علني و رسمي مثل ماتقولي اختي ام بدر
> 
> ليش اسماء الدفعه الاولى سريه وغير معلن عنها
> 
> باعتقادي ابناء المواطنات ليسوا مجرمين او خايفين يفتضح امرهم حتى يتم تغطية اسمائهم وعدم الاعلان عنها
> ...


من رايي ماله داعي ينشرون الاسامي لانه هالمواضيع حساسة وسرية 
وكل شخص بيعرف عن اقاربه وجيرانه بنفسه  :Smile:

----------


## مربوشة

الف الف مبروك للي استلموا .. 
يارب ماتخلص هالسنة الا وكلنا مواطنين بإذن الله 
والحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## ظبية الخير

كم عددهم الي مستلم في امارة عيمان اختي

----------


## امنياتي

بنات عندي سوال :
الحين هم يتصلون اول ؟ يقولون تعالو استلمو في نفس اليوم او اليوم الي عقبه ؟؟؟

----------


## غلا مودي

اختي ام بدر هل لازم يكون عندهم هويه مثلا اخواني عندهم جواز دوله خليجيه بس ما عندهم هويه يعني اقصد اذا ان شاالله زقروهم لازم يسلمون جوازهم ويا الهويه و لا بس الجواز لانهم بيسيرون يطلعون هويه اذا ضروري الهويه تكون موجوده 
والشي الثاني هم للحين مااتصلوا لهم ولا طرشوا لهم اي مسج للعلم امي عندها خلاصة القيد الشارقه وشكرا

----------


## عالية الغالية

ي رب عونك ضاق بي كونك


الحمدلله

----------


## وديمـه

عيال اختي من الشارجه وراحو اليوم وسلمو الجوازات السابقه واستلمو خلاصات القيد..وفي ناس من عيمان وراس الخيمه بعد وغيرهم استلمو اليوم .. كان عددهم حوالي 45 لـ 50 .. و في بعضهم تأخرو عن الموعد

ع فكره .. بالنسبه لسالفة المسجات .. المسجات لا تحاتونها .. لان عيال اختي ما طرشو لهم كلهم مسجات .. طرشو لـ ثلاث اشخاص والباجين ما طرشو لهم.. واستلمو كلهم
وفي ناس دقو لهم يستلمون اليوم معى انه ما اوصلتهم اي مسجات .. يعني تطمنو مدامكم دفعتو الرسوم خلاص دوركم ياي .. حتى لو ما اوصلتكم مسجات ..

وبالنسبه للاتصال .. اتصلو لعيال اختي قبل الاستلام بيوم يعني البارحه فالليل .. واليوم راحو يستلمون .هذا لي عرفته وحبيت افيدكم فيه .. وبالتوفيج للباجين والي يتريوون دورهم 
والله اييسها ويوفق الجميع .. ويفرح ويفرجها عن كل شخص ينتظر دوره

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

يارب انك ترزق الكل وتفرح قلوبنا بستلام عيالنا 

الله يعمم الفرحه على كل بيت ببلادي الحبيبه

----------


## المتفائلة

> اليوم الاربعاء 2012/3/7
> راح يبدون فإماراة الشارجه 
> دقو لعيال اختي البارحه الثلثاء عشان اييون يسلمون الجوازات السابقه ويستلمون خلاصات القيد اليوم
> ألف مبرووك لهم 
> 
> والله اييسرها ويفرح الجميع ويخلصون ويستلمون
> وعقبال الي يترييون دورهم فالدفعه الثانيه


 ألف ألف ألف مبروك عليهم 

آميييييييييين أختي وديمة إن شاء الله أنكون من الثانية الدفعة

----------


## المتفائلة

> عيال اختي من الشارجه وراحو اليوم وسلمو الجوازات السابقه واستلمو خلاصات القيد..وفي ناس من عيمان وراس الخيمه بعد وغيرهم استلمو اليوم .. كان عددهم حوالي 45 لـ 50 .. و في بعضهم تأخرو عن الموعد
> 
> ع فكره .. بالنسبه لسالفة المسجات .. المسجات لا تحاتونها .. لان عيال اختي ما طرشو لهم كلهم مسجات .. طرشو لـ ثلاث اشخاص والباجين ما طرشو لهم.. واستلمو كلهم
> وفي ناس دقو لهم يستلمون اليوم معى انه ما اوصلتهم اي مسجات .. يعني تطمنو مدامكم دفعتو الرسوم خلاص دوركم ياي .. حتى لو ما اوصلتكم مسجات ..
> 
> وبالنسبه للاتصال .. اتصلو لعيال اختي قبل الاستلام بيوم يعني البارحه فالليل .. واليوم راحو يستلمون .هذا لي عرفته وحبيت افيدكم فيه .. وبالتوفيج للباجين والي يتريوون دورهم 
> والله اييسها ويوفق الجميع .. ويفرح ويفرجها عن كل شخص ينتظر دوره


 ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووك يستاهلون و الله 

نتريا دورنا في الدفعة الثانية

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

ابغي اعرف هالجنسية اعتبر حكم القانون او متجنس او تبعية؟
حد عنده معلومة

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ابغي اعرف هالجنسية اعتبر حكم القانون او متجنس او تبعية؟
> حد عنده معلومة


يعتبر بأمر من رئيس الدوله 
وما انصحج تتعمقين في الجواب على هذا السؤال 
دام بتستلمين الجنسيه قولي الحمد لله والشكر

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي ام بدر هل لازم يكون عندهم هويه مثلا اخواني عندهم جواز دوله خليجيه بس ما عندهم هويه يعني اقصد اذا ان شاالله زقروهم لازم يسلمون جوازهم ويا الهويه و لا بس الجواز لانهم بيسيرون يطلعون هويه اذا ضروري الهويه تكون موجوده 
> والشي الثاني هم للحين مااتصلوا لهم ولا طرشوا لهم اي مسج للعلم امي عندها خلاصة القيد الشارقه وشكرا


هيه لازم هويه عشان الجواز
بعد ما تستلمين الجنسيه بيحولوج على الهويه اجباري
من هناك بتخلصين امورج وبتتحول بيانات الهويه على الجنسيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> كل شي اشوفه ماشي اوكي ماعدا شغله واحده مب قادره افهمها
> 
> وعندي ملاحظه اتمنى تتقبليها بصدر رحب
> 
> دام كل شي علني و رسمي مثل ماتقولي اختي ام بدر
> 
> ليش اسماء الدفعه الاولى سريه وغير معلن عنها
> 
> باعتقادي ابناء المواطنات ليسوا مجرمين او خايفين يفتضح امرهم حتى يتم تغطية اسمائهم وعدم الاعلان عنها
> ...


امور التجنيس مو لازم ينعرف كل صغيره وكبيره 
يمكن في سبب من ورى عدم نشر الاسامي 
وبعد مو لازم نعرفه 
اهم شي الاجراءات متبعه والامور سليمه 
ومن وجهة نظري الشخصيه 
نشروا الاسامي ولا ما نشروها الخبر وصل لجميع ابناء المواطنات عبر وسائل الاتصال المختلفه 
وما اظن انه في وحده بعدها ما تعرف انه اسمها بالمرسوم 

الناس الحين في الجوازات بدت تتعمق في اسئله ما لها داعي ... ولا بتستفيد منها شي

انتي نيتج سليمه لمعرفة اسماء ابناء المواطنات 
لكن ما تعرفين غيرج شو ناوي عليه ؟؟

في النهايه 
الحكومه ابخص

----------


## أمووووووونة

> امور التجنيس مو لازم ينعرف كل صغيره وكبيره 
> يمكن في سبب من ورى عدم نشر الاسامي 
> وبعد مو لازم نعرفه 
> اهم شي الاجراءات متبعه والامور سليمه 
> ومن وجهة نظري الشخصيه 
> نشروا الاسامي ولا ما نشروها الخبر وصل لجميع ابناء المواطنات عبر وسائل الاتصال المختلفه 
> وما اظن انه في وحده بعدها ما تعرف انه اسمها بالمرسوم 
> 
> الناس الحين في الجوازات بدت تتعمق في اسئله ما لها داعي ... ولا بتستفيد منها شي
> ...





وياج 100 % 


يارب فرجك

----------


## ام نوره200

ألف مبروك لابناء الموطنات على الجنسية وعقبال الباقين بإذن الله سواء كانوا كبار أو صغار أو أباء إن شاء الله الجميع بيحصل والله يطول بعمر شيوخنا على المبادرة الطيبة بتجنيس أبناء المواطنات الذي أثلج صدور الجميع

----------


## missarmada

خواتي حد عندها خبر عن ابناء المواطنات اللي انولدوا قبل حصول الام عالجنسية!!
اخر تحديث قريته كان من اللواء المنهالي عالتويتر، ياريت نسمع خبر يديد يفرحنا،،،

----------


## قمر 20

ام بدر متي متوقع الانتهاء من توزيع جميع الجنسيات علي 1117 فرد ألي صدر بحقهم المرسوم قصدي هل الجنسية واضعين مدة زمنية للانتهاء من توزيع جميع جنسيات الي طلعت أسمائهم

----------


## وديمـه

> ام بدر متي متوقع الانتهاء من توزيع جميع الجنسيات علي 1117 فرد ألي صدر بحقهم المرسوم قصدي هل الجنسية واضعين مدة زمنية للانتهاء من توزيع جميع جنسيات الي طلعت أسمائهم


خلال اسبوعين 
عن كلام المنهالي في اتصاله في برنامج علوم الدار

----------


## وديمـه

> اختي ام بدر هل لازم يكون عندهم هويه مثلا اخواني عندهم جواز دوله خليجيه بس ما عندهم هويه يعني اقصد اذا ان شاالله زقروهم لازم يسلمون جوازهم ويا الهويه و لا بس الجواز لانهم بيسيرون يطلعون هويه اذا ضروري الهويه تكون موجوده 
> والشي الثاني هم للحين مااتصلوا لهم ولا طرشوا لهم اي مسج للعلم امي عندها خلاصة القيد الشارقه وشكرا


هيه لازم
اذا عندج مثلا جواز دوله خليجيه .. وهالدوله تسوي بطايق شخصيه للي يحملون جنسيتها.. لازم في وقت التسليم تسلمين الاثنين 
واذا ما عندج هالبطاقه بيقولون لج روحي سوي هالبطاقه في الدوله الي تحملين جنسيتها وعقب تعالي سلمي الاثنين
واغلب الدول الخليجيه تسوي بطايق هويه لمواطنيها أو بطايق شخصيه مثل ما يسميها البعض

وبالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## امنياتي

بنات بسئلكم يعني يسلمون الخلاصه والجواز في ابوظبي .! ولا في الاماره نفسها ؟

----------


## فدى UAE

الله يفرحنا كلنا يا رب

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الي تقول انه اليوم كان في تسليم في عيمان اقولها مافي بنت أختي موظفة هناك وتقول ما فيه اي تسليم !!

----------


## `OM BADR`

يزاج الله خير اختي وديمه على المساعده في الرد على العضوات 

حلو يوم اكون على قلب واحد ... وكلامج كله سليم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بنات بسئلكم يعني يسلمون الخلاصه والجواز في ابوظبي .! ولا في الاماره نفسها ؟


في الاماره نفسها اللي تتبعيها

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر متي متوقع الانتهاء من توزيع جميع الجنسيات علي 1117 فرد ألي صدر بحقهم المرسوم قصدي هل الجنسية واضعين مدة زمنية للانتهاء من توزيع جميع جنسيات الي طلعت أسمائهم


على كلام اللواء المنهالي اسبوعين 
بس على كلام ريلي وقياس لحجم العمل والضغوط 
من المتوقع الانتهاء من ال 1117 الباقين خلال شهر او شهرين بالكثير

----------


## المتفائلة

> على كلام اللواء المنهالي اسبوعين 
> بس على كلام ريلي وقياس لحجم العمل والضغوط 
> من المتوقع الانتهاء من ال 1117 الباقين خلال شهر او شهرين بالكثير


 عيل الدفعة الثانية بتتاخر4 أو 5 شهور!!

----------


## وديمـه

> بنات بسئلكم يعني يسلمون الخلاصه والجواز في ابوظبي .! ولا في الاماره نفسها ؟


الين الحين ... التسليم يكون في بوظبي .. حتى لو كنتي من اماره ثانيه ..

هم وزعو المجموعات بنسب مختلفه .. واليوم مكس بين مختلف الامارات فيه منهم الشارجه وبعضهم عيمان وبعضهم راس الخيمه

----------


## وديمـه

> في الاماره نفسها اللي تتبعيها


ام بدر بعدهم ما بدو بهالنظام .. الين الحين التسليم في بوظبي .. عيال اختي من الشارجه ودقو لهم من بوظبي وراحو اليوم يستلمون وكان فيه ناس من راس الخيمه وعجمان استلمو معاهم

هم بنفسهم يشكلون مجموعات كل مره يختارون ناس من كذا منطقه ويسلمونهم .. ومب شرط الناس الي يختارونهم فالمجموعه يكونون من نفس الاماره .. هذا الي ماشين عليه للحين.

----------


## وديمـه

الله يفرح الجميع يا رب

----------


## وديمـه

> يزاج الله خير اختي وديمه على المساعده في الرد على العضوات 
> 
> حلو يوم اكون على قلب واحد ... وكلامج كله سليم


الله يجزيج الخير يا ام بدر 
وانتي ماشاءالله عليج بالج وسيع وتحاولين تردين بقدر المستطاع 
ونحن الي نعرفه ما نبخل فيه عشان يتطمنون
والله اييسرها ويفرجها ويفرح الجميع

----------


## قلوب حيرانه

ألف شكر الى صاحبة الموضوع ....صراحة هذا الموضوع من أفضل المواضيع التي تناقش على منتديات قسم النقاشات الجادة .... وفيه اجابات لكثير من الاجابات للاستفسارات التي قد يخجلون كثير من السيدات ان يسالونها الى موظف الجوازات ...انا صراحة عندي سؤال ....في وحده من جماعتنا امها مواطنة وابوها من حملة المراسيم فأول ما طلع الخبر السار اللي اثلج قلوبهم وسجلوا اساميهم وطلعت اساميهم بالمرسوم وفجأة طلعت اساميهم من السيستم وقالولوهم انتوا من حملة المراسيم وبياناتكم مخلصة بس وحليلهم صاروا بين نارين يا حملة مراسيم او أبناء مواطنات ...فهل موضوع حملة المراسيم بيتاخر او يحولون بياناتهم على ابناء المواطنات ؟؟

وألف مبروووك لابناء المواطنات والله يستاهلون كل خير ...

----------


## أمووووووونة

خواتي أم بدر ووديمة 

بالنسبة لاستلام الجنسية لازم شخصيا ولا عادي واحد من العيال يستلم عن إخوانه

خصوصا إنج قلتي اختي وديمة انه التسليم في بوظبي يعني البعض ما يروم لأسباب ما 

إنه يسير بوظبي ، فهل عادي إخوه يستلم عنه ؟ 


اللهم سهل أمورنا يارب وأمور الجميع 


ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## أمووووووونة

لا إله إلا الله 


محمد رسول الله

----------


## النجمةاللامعة

بالتوفيق

----------


## غلا مودي

انزين اذا ما اتصلوا لنا بالمرة يعني نحن مب من اللي نستحق الجنسيه لان ما يانا لا اتصال ولا مسج بالمرة خير شر من اول ما نزل القرار , وثاني شي كيف انعرف ان نحن طلع اسمنا في المرسوم يعني انراجع الجوازات لان محد اتصل لنا , وثالث شئ ابناء المواطنات اللي نزل لهم مرسوم 1117 هل هم هذيل بس اقصد انحصر عددهم بها الرقم وخلاص يعني ما في اعداد غير عقب و1117 هو العدد النهائي لابناء المواطنات اللي بيستلمون فالدوله كلها 
وشكرا

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله يا رب سهل امورنا وامور كل مسلم

----------


## المتفائلة

اتعودنا نفرح كل يوم بتسليم الأبناء جنسياتهم و اليوم ما سمعنا شيء 
هل من جديد ؟

----------


## وديمـه

> خواتي أم بدر ووديمة 
> 
> بالنسبة لاستلام الجنسية لازم شخصيا ولا عادي واحد من العيال يستلم عن إخوانه
> 
> خصوصا إنج قلتي اختي وديمة انه التسليم في بوظبي يعني البعض ما يروم لأسباب ما 
> 
> إنه يسير بوظبي ، فهل عادي إخوه يستلم عنه ؟ 
> 
> 
> ...


لازم الحضور شخصيا.. على كل شخص الحضور 
مايصير احد يستلم عن الثاني 
والي ما يحضر ما يستلم ولا يقدر اي شخص يستلم عنه
لانه كل واحد له خلاصة قيد .. وكل شخص يوقع ويبصم انه استلم 

وبالنسبه للأخوات الي متزوجات من مواطنين لازم حضور الزوج وجنسيته وجوازه 
اما الي ماخذه غير مواطن ف راح تستلم خلاصة قيد بروحها حالها حال اخوانها الباجين

----------


## وديمـه

> انزين اذا ما اتصلوا لنا بالمرة يعني نحن مب من اللي نستحق الجنسيه لان ما يانا لا اتصال ولا مسج بالمرة خير شر من اول ما نزل القرار , وثاني شي كيف انعرف ان نحن طلع اسمنا في المرسوم يعني انراجع الجوازات لان محد اتصل لنا , وثالث شئ ابناء المواطنات اللي نزل لهم مرسوم 1117 هل هم هذيل بس اقصد انحصر عددهم بها الرقم وخلاص يعني ما في اعداد غير عقب و1117 هو العدد النهائي لابناء المواطنات اللي بيستلمون فالدوله كلها 
> وشكرا


الدفعه الاولى كانت نسبه كبيره منها للقداما .. للناس الي مقدمين من زمان 
وبعدها راح يبدون في باجي الطلبات وفي ناس بعد من القداما راح تنزل اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه مع الباجين

----------


## ام حمدددده

> الدفعه الاولى كانت للقداما .. للناس الي مقدمين من زمان 
> وبعدها راح يبدون في باجي الطلبات وفي ناس بعد من القداما راح تنزل اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه مع الباجين


هلا اختي وديمه ,, اممم القداما شو قصدج فيها يعني اللي مقدمين من كم شهر؟!! و محد عنده فكره عن اعلان اسامي الدفعه الثانيه؟

----------


## aloonood

الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووون بليووووووون ترليوووووووون لكل الي استلموا خلاصات القيد ....وعقبال الباجين يارب ....
وشكر خاص لام بدر ..طارحة الموضوع ...ولوديمة ولكل اخت شاركت بالموضوع من بدايته وللان ...

وان شاء الله الكل بيفرحون .....

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

.
.
.
رفع

----------


## وديمـه

والله يفرجها ويفرح الجميع
وعقبال كل الي يترييون دورهم

----------


## وديمـه

الله اييسر الامور انشاءالله

----------


## `OM BADR`

الموضوع ماله علاقه بالقديم والجديد 
الموضوع له علاقه باللجنه الاستشاريه اللي اتمشي الاجراءات بعد التدقيق الكلي 
الكل بيكون له دور بس في فئات يبالها دراسه ومراجعه والنظر في امرها 
مثال على هذا 
في اسره بتتجنس وبتتبعها اسر اخرى 
يعني ابن المواطنه بيتجنس هو وعياله
وزوجته اذا كانت وافده تتجنس بعد ثلاث سنوات من استلامه الجنسيه وتسجيلها
فهاذي حاله لازم تدرس من قبل اللجنه 
*

----------


## `OM BADR`

وفي شغله مهمه انا كنت شارحها في بداية الموضوع 
اللي هي كيفية اكتساب الجنسيه 
الاولويه دائما اتكون للي اكتسبت الجنسيه بحكم القانون ثم بالتجنس وباقي المواد وهكذا

----------


## ام حمدددده

ام بدر صحيح كلامج بس هل الدفعه الثانيه كلها بحكم القانون ولا بيكون فيها بالتجنس ؟!! لاني انا امقدمه من 98 يعني من زمان ولا نادوني . :28:

----------


## أمووووووونة

الله يسهل الأمور

سؤال " حد استلم اليوم ؟

----------


## `OM BADR`

الدفعه الثانيه بتشمل الكل بحكم القانون او بالتجنس لان في واايد ناس ما دخلوا في الدفعه الاولى وكانوا مستوفين الشروط 

للعلم انه الدفعه الاولى كانت سريعه جدا حتى لو اتلاحظون ان في فئات غير مستوفيه الشروط دخلت من ضمن الدفعه الاولى 
بس طبعا الى الان معاملاتهم واقفه وما استلموا شي 
الدفعه الثانيه بتكون اكثر دقه وحذر واحتمال عددها يكون اكبر من سابقها 

صراحه
الدفعه الاولى شهدت تسريع وتسهيل بالاجراءات بشكل غير مسبق وكل هذا بفضل من الله اولا ثم المتابعه من القياده الرشيده *

----------


## رزّوووه

مبرووووووووووووووك للكل وتستاهلون كل خير 
والله يحفظ دولتنا وحكامنا يارب

عقبال أصحاب المراسيم بعد.... كلكم تستاهلون كل خير وحكامنا ما بيقصرون وياكم

----------


## ام حمدددده

مشكوووره ام بدر دعوااااتج لي اطلع في الدفعه الثانيه ...... :7:  بعزم المنتدى كله عل حساابي :32:  لو طلع اسمي هههههه

----------


## رزّوووه

> مشكوووره ام بدر دعوااااتج لي اطلع في الدفعه الثانيه ...... بعزم المنتدى كله عل حساابي لو طلع اسمي هههههه


ياااااارب يطلع اسم أم حمده في أول القائمة من الدفعه الثانيه...بس أتريا العزيمه تيني لين باب بيتي :12 (40): 

صدق اني رزوووه المرتزه هههههه

----------


## ام حمدددده

> ياااااارب يطلع اسم أم حمده في أول القائمة من الدفعه الثانيه...بس أتريا العزيمه تيني لين باب بيتي
> 
> صدق اني رزوووه المرتزه هههههه


لا افا عليج رزووووه كم رزووه عدنا؟!! اهيه وحده و بث !! بيبلها الين باب بيتكم بلبس الزي الرسمي مال المطعم بس لا تنسين اتقولين لي الحساب يوم الحسب  :15:  ههههههااااي

----------


## فدى UAE

وديمه نحن كنا من اوائل الناس اللي سووا مقابلات وكل اللي قابلوهم ةيانا وعقبنا سلموهم الوالدة راحت تراجع قالولها المعاملة تحت الاجراء وعقب يوم تمت تتسأل قالولها احتمال يكون موقف في البصمة اللي هو وزارة الداخلية لان يوم سرنا الداخلية قبل خذنا هوياتنا ورقم الكتاب من المحلية واللي في استقبال الداخلية قالنا كتابكم بعده ما وصل بس خلوا هوياتكم ومن يوصل الكتاب انا بحطه ويا الهويات فهني عاد ماعرف شو اللي صار هل حط الهويات ويا الكتاب ولا لا، نحن دقيناله عقبها بساعة وقال كتابكم وصل 

هل ممكن يكونون ما حطوا بصماتنا و كيف تكون اجراءات البصمة بس الهوية ولا لازم نبصم؟

----------


## أمووووووونة

> وديمه نحن كنا من اوائل الناس اللي سووا مقابلات وكل اللي قابلوهم ةيانا وعقبنا سلموهم الوالدة راحت تراجع قالولها المعاملة تحت الاجراء وعقب يوم تمت تتسأل قالولها احتمال يكون موقف في البصمة اللي هو وزارة الداخلية لان يوم سرنا الداخلية قبل خذنا هوياتنا ورقم الكتاب من المحلية واللي في استقبال الداخلية قالنا كتابكم بعده ما وصل بس خلوا هوياتكم ومن يوصل الكتاب انا بحطه ويا الهويات فهني عاد ماعرف شو اللي صار هل حط الهويات ويا الكتاب ولا لا، نحن دقيناله عقبها بساعة وقال كتابكم وصل 
> 
> هل ممكن يكونون ما حطوا بصماتنا و كيف تكون اجراءات البصمة بس الهوية ولا لازم نبصم؟




أختي فدى انتو دفعتوا الرسوم 

والا سويتوا المقابلة والبصمات بس

----------


## المتفائلة

ننتظرالدفعة الثانية و بفارغ الصبر

عاد ماأدري بيخلصون الدفعة الاولى و بيسلمونهم جنسياتهم جميعهم و بعدين بيرفعون أسماء الدفعة الثانية و إلا كيف الله يعلم؟ 

المهم الله يعطيهم العافيةو يسدد خطاهم و يوفقنا لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## قمر 20

انا صرت مب فاهمة هل الكل استلم الجنسيات ولا بعد وشو عن امارة راس الخيمة متي بيتم استلام الجنسيات وسؤال اخر لو الجواز انتهي من مدة قريبة هل لازم يتجدد قبل تسليمه ولا خلاص طلعت الاسماء وما فيه داعي للتجديد حتي استلام الجواز اليديد

----------


## روعه الايمان

مافي أخبار عن اصحاب المراسيم

----------


## فدى UAE

امووونة لا ما دفعنا الرسوم بس مقابلة وبصمنا ما نزل اسمنا في المرسوم الاول

----------


## امنياتي

بينا يعني شي فرق بين الي دفعوا والي بس سووا المقابله وبصموا؟

----------


## ام حمدددده

جمعه مباركه .... يلا صلاه ابسسسسسسسسسرعه  :12 (100): : ههههههههع دعواااااااتك خووتي  :18:

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

> يعتبر بأمر من رئيس الدوله 
> وما انصحج تتعمقين في الجواب على هذا السؤال 
> دام بتستلمين الجنسيه قولي الحمد لله والشكر


هلا ام بدر انتي فهمتيني غلط 
انا الحمدلله انولدت و عندي جنسية الدولة, بس كنت بغيت معلومة ع هالجنسيةفقط لا غير.

----------


## مربوشة

جمعة طيبة ..
فدى UAE ان شاءالله بتنزل اسامينا في الدفعة الثانية
لانه حتى نحن مانزل اسمنا للدفعة الاولى ولا سوينا مقابلة ولا هم يحزنون  :Smile: 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## فدى UAE

الفرق بين اللي دفعوا الرسوم واللي بس قابلوهم وبصموا هو ان اللي دفعوا يعني اسمهم نزل في المرسوم ودفعوا رسوم اصدار الخلاصة والجواز

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

> عيال اختي من الشارجه وراحو اليوم وسلمو الجوازات السابقه واستلمو خلاصات القيد..وفي ناس من عيمان وراس الخيمه بعد وغيرهم استلمو اليوم .. كان عددهم حوالي 45 لـ 50 .. و في بعضهم تأخرو عن الموعد
> 
> ع فكره .. بالنسبه لسالفة المسجات .. المسجات لا تحاتونها .. لان عيال اختي ما طرشو لهم كلهم مسجات .. طرشو لـ ثلاث اشخاص والباجين ما طرشو لهم.. واستلمو كلهم
> وفي ناس دقو لهم يستلمون اليوم معى انه ما اوصلتهم اي مسجات .. يعني تطمنو مدامكم دفعتو الرسوم خلاص دوركم ياي .. حتى لو ما اوصلتكم مسجات ..
> 
> وبالنسبه للاتصال .. اتصلو لعيال اختي قبل الاستلام بيوم يعني البارحه فالليل .. واليوم راحو يستلمون .هذا لي عرفته وحبيت افيدكم فيه .. وبالتوفيج للباجين والي يتريوون دورهم 
> والله اييسها ويوفق الجميع .. ويفرح ويفرجها عن كل شخص ينتظر دوره


هلا اختي وديمة اعيال اختج لي ما طرشوهم مسجات سلموهم الخلاصات,
بس اعيال عمتي الي طرشولهم مسجات هم لي استلمو يعني 4 لي استلمو و باقي واحد لا مسج ولا اتصال لين الحين قايدين يتريون,حتى الصراحة من هالتاخير لي مستلمين, بعد حس مو فرحانين لان كلهم استلمو واحد ما استلم. بس شو السبب لين الحين ماتصلو؟

----------


## حراير-3

الله يوفق جميع ابنا المواطنات

----------


## المتفائلة

الحمد لله و الشكر له 

و الله يحفظ شيوخنا و يطول بعمارهم ما بيقصرون 

نتنظر بفارغ الصبر الدفعة الثانية

و الخيرة فيما اختاره الله و كل تأخيرة فيها خيرة

----------


## فدى UAE

مربوشة الله يسمع منج نحن سوينا مقابلة وبصمنا وكل شي

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

بنات نحن سوينا المقابلة والتحقيق واتصلولنا قالو اساميكم نزلت ف المرسوم تعالو ادفعوا ودفعنا ولين الحينه لا حس ولا خبر ابدن حتى الناس الي كانو ويانا ما وصلهم شي ؟؟

----------


## fresh hear

> جمعة طيبة ..
> فدى UAE ان شاءالله بتنزل اسامينا في الدفعة الثانية
> لانه حتى نحن مانزل اسمنا للدفعة الاولى ولا سوينا مقابلة ولا هم يحزنون 
> الصبر مفتاح الفرج


الغاليه اتوقع خلصوها الدفعه الثانيه .. اقصد سولهم مقابلات وبصموا ما ادري اذا انرفعن الاسامي بس اتوقع اللحين يسون مقابلات للدفعه الثالثة.....

واما بخصوص المولودين قبل لا تاخذ امهم الجنسيه استغربت انه. كلامهم غير عن كلام المنهالي وقالوا مش اكيد راح ينظرون لحالتهم
واللي استغربت الصراحه ان الدفعه الاولى ناس استلموا ما تنطبق عليهم الشروط واصلا مب ساكنين فالدوله طبعا مب حقد فيهم بالعكس الله يوفجهم بس المفروض القرارات تتطبق ع الكل 
.........
اختى ام بدر اتوقع فهمتي البنت غلط ما فيها شي لو سالت شو نوع الجواز لان اساسا المواطنين يعرفون شو هم بحكم القانون او تجنس لانه مكتوب فخلاصة القيد يعني مب امر سري او يمس القانون ^^

----------


## ام حمدددده

fresh hear لا ما نزلت موافقه الدفعهه الثانيه ولا قابلوهم لان ربيعاتي سارواا سألو قالولهم بعدها الموافقات ما نزلت على الدفعه الثانيه و مافي كشف !! :28:

----------


## fresh hear

ام حمده نحن من الدفعه الثانيه قابلنا وخلصنا بس قلت مب متأكده اذا رفعوه او لا بس ع كلام اللي فالجوازات انهم يراجعون. الكشف واحتمال يضيفون حد لانه منتهين منه تقريبا هالكلام كان بداية الاسبوع اللي طاف

----------


## حراير-3

هل نزلت الدفعة الثانية ؟

----------


## نور 2006

الله كريم

----------


## missarmada

خواتي تاكدن من اي خبر قبل ما تنزلونه
ترى كلمة وحدة يمكن تأثر في نفسية غيركن من اللي يترين شي يفرحهن.

----------


## المتفائلة

> خواتي تاكدن من اي خبر قبل ما تنزلونه
> ترى كلمة وحدة يمكن تأثر في نفسية غيركن من اللي يترين شي يفرحهن.


 :32: 

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

نحن من الدفعة الاولى وما استلمنا كيف انتو يا الدفعة الثانية الله المستعان ..

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

> مافي أخبار عن اصحاب المراسيم

----------


## فدى UAE

الله ييسر امورنا وامور كل مسلم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه اتوقع خلصوها الدفعه الثانيه .. اقصد سولهم مقابلات وبصموا ما ادري اذا انرفعن الاسامي بس اتوقع اللحين يسون مقابلات للدفعه الثالثة.....
> 
> واما بخصوص المولودين قبل لا تاخذ امهم الجنسيه استغربت انه. كلامهم غير عن كلام المنهالي وقالوا مش اكيد راح ينظرون لحالتهم
> واللي استغربت الصراحه ان الدفعه الاولى ناس استلموا ما تنطبق عليهم الشروط واصلا مب ساكنين فالدوله طبعا مب حقد فيهم بالعكس الله يوفجهم بس المفروض القرارات تتطبق ع الكل 
> .........
> اختى ام بدر اتوقع فهمتي البنت غلط ما فيها شي لو سالت شو نوع الجواز لان اساسا المواطنين يعرفون شو هم بحكم القانون او تجنس لانه مكتوب فخلاصة القيد يعني مب امر سري او يمس القانون ^^


حاليا الخلاصات الجديده مافيها كيفية الاكتساب 
وما شالوها الا لانها سوت حساسيه عند بعض الناس 
القصص كثيره ما اريد اذكرها عشان ما نطلع من صلب الموضوع
هاذي المعلومه ما اتهم الناس اتهم ادارة الجنسيه 

كثير من الناس سألوا هذا السؤال 
ترى الجوازات كلها وحده والخلاصات وحده مافي شي مميز عن شي 
ولو تبين اشرح لج شو القصد من السؤال حول هذا الموضوع لدى بعض الناس 
ممكن اقولها لج في الخاص

----------


## `OM BADR`

> نحن من الدفعة الاولى وما استلمنا كيف انتو يا الدفعة الثانية الله المستعان ..


تقصد الدفعه الثانيه من المرسوم الاول 
المرسوم الاول اعطوا الجنسيات على دفعات وللحين ما خلصوا شغالين لين يخلصون ال 1117
الدفعه الثانيه من المرسوم بيكون لها اعلان رسمي مثل الاولى
فا لا اتحاتين

----------


## رزّوووه

> مافي خبر عن أصحاب المراسيم


هلا حبيبتي هم بعد ان شاء الله بيي دورهم...شيوخنا ما يقصرون وياهم

السموحه أم بدر ارد عنج...شسوي ما غلطو يوم سموني رزووووه هههههه

----------


## حراير-3

جزاج الله خير ام بدر

----------


## المونا

يزاج الله خير اختي ام بدر

----------


## نور 2006

جزاج الله خير الغاليه ام بدر بس حبيت اسأل عن ابناء المواطنات يتامى الام بمعنى الام مواطنه و توفاها الله عيالها يحصلون الجنسيه سامحيني الغاليه اعرف الاجابه مسبقا و كلي ثقه في شيوخنا الكرام لكن عندي و حده مصره الا تسمع الاجابه منج

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## مربوشة

> الغاليه اتوقع خلصوها الدفعه الثانيه .. اقصد سولهم مقابلات وبصموا ما ادري اذا انرفعن الاسامي بس اتوقع اللحين يسون مقابلات للدفعه الثالثة.....
> 
> واما بخصوص المولودين قبل لا تاخذ امهم الجنسيه استغربت انه. كلامهم غير عن كلام المنهالي وقالوا مش اكيد راح ينظرون لحالتهم
> واللي استغربت الصراحه ان الدفعه الاولى ناس استلموا ما تنطبق عليهم الشروط واصلا مب ساكنين فالدوله طبعا مب حقد فيهم بالعكس الله يوفجهم بس المفروض القرارات تتطبق ع الكل 
> .........
> اختى ام بدر اتوقع فهمتي البنت غلط ما فيها شي لو سالت شو نوع الجواز لان اساسا المواطنين يعرفون شو هم بحكم القانون او تجنس لانه مكتوب فخلاصة القيد يعني مب امر سري او يمس القانون ^^


هاي الدفعة الثانية من ال1117 ^^ لكن المرسوم الثاني بعده 
وبخصوص اللي استلموا وما تنطبق عليهم الشروط ترا كله رزق من عند الله سبحان الله مكتوب لهم انه يتجنسون  :Smile: 
والارزاق بيد الله .. واللي مكتوب له يتجنس بيتجنس حتى لو كان بالمريخ  :Smile:

----------


## `OM BADR`

> هلا حبيبتي هم بعد ان شاء الله بيي دورهم...شيوخنا ما يقصرون وياهم
> 
> السموحه أم بدر ارد عنج...شسوي ما غلطو يوم سموني رزووووه هههههه


لا عادي خذي راحتج الغاليه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> جزاج الله خير الغاليه ام بدر بس حبيت اسأل عن ابناء المواطنات يتامى الام بمعنى الام مواطنه و توفاها الله عيالها يحصلون الجنسيه سامحيني الغاليه اعرف الاجابه مسبقا و كلي ثقه في شيوخنا الكرام لكن عندي و حده مصره الا تسمع الاجابه منج


اذا كانوا الابناء مستوفين الشروط عاادي تمشي معاملتهم 
دام الابناء انولدوا بعد اكتساب الام للجنسيه يحق لهم التقدم 
يتم الرجوع لخلاصة الام الاصليه وتنشأ معامله باسم الابناء كلن على حده 
قوليلها تطمن

----------


## السلامات

..

يوم سرنا الجوازات في العين نقدم أوراقنا في شهر واحد ... ما طاعو يشلونها

مع العلم ان بعض الناس اللي ما تنطبق عليهم الشروط ... خذو اوراقهم

ونحنا مقدمين على الجنسية مع الوالدة سنة 2003 اعتقد .. والاسامي موجوده اعتقد

نحنا من فئة المولودين قبل اكتساب الام الجنسيه ... مع العلم ان الوالده مواطنه ( بحكم القانون )

هب بالتجنس ولا بالتبعية

..

على العموم كلام اللواء ناصر المنهالي ... أثلج صدرونا ... يوم قال سوف يتم حصرنا ورفع كشوفات ..

وقال ( عليكم بالصبر ) .. هذي أهم كلمة ... لأن هذا قرار رئيس دولة ... ومحد يقدر يغير شي ... 

اللهم وفقني في الحصول على جنسية الامارات يا كريم
..

الحمد لله ... الوالدة تحصل من الشؤون الاجتماعية ... وعندنا بيت شعبي من برنامج الشيخ زايد للاسكان ...
..

يعني لو سرنا نجدم أوراقنا الحين .. راح يشلونها ..؟؟ ولا لين يتم فتح الباب للطلبات الاخرى ..؟؟

أتمنى الرد 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



...

----------


## جمالي دلع

سلااام

شلونكم يا بنات ؟؟

بغيت اسال ان الدفعة اللي تشمل 1117 

بعدهم يستلمون

لان ولد خالتي من شارجة سوى كل المقابلات و زقرو دفع الرسوم و كل شي

بس للحين ما زقروه يستلم

و السموحة لو جاوبتو على هالسؤال 

و شكرا جميعا قواكم الله

----------


## أمووووووونة

> سلااام
> 
> شلونكم يا بنات ؟؟
> 
> بغيت اسال ان الدفعة اللي تشمل 1117 
> 
> بعدهم يستلمون
> 
> لان ولد خالتي من شارجة سوى كل المقابلات و زقرو دفع الرسوم و كل شي
> ...




هلا أختي وايدين ما زجروهم للحين 


نتريا 

إن الله مع الصابرين 

وعساه خير يارب

----------


## فدى UAE

وديمه نحن كنا من اوائل الناس اللي سووا مقابلات وكل اللي قابلوهم ةيانا وعقبنا سلموهم الوالدة راحت تراجع قالولها المعاملة تحت الاجراء وعقب يوم تمت تتسأل قالولها احتمال يكون موقف في البصمة اللي هو وزارة الداخلية لان يوم سرنا الداخلية قبل خذنا هوياتنا ورقم الكتاب من المحلية واللي في استقبال الداخلية قالنا كتابكم بعده ما وصل بس خلوا هوياتكم ومن يوصل الكتاب انا بحطه ويا الهويات فهني عاد ماعرف شو اللي صار هل حط الهويات ويا الكتاب ولا لا، نحن دقيناله عقبها بساعة وقال كتابكم وصل

هل ممكن يكونون ما حطوا بصماتنا و كيف تكون اجراءات البصمة بس الهوية ولا لازم نبصم؟

----------


## عالية الغالية

ي الله ارحمنا 



وارحم دموع الامهات 

واهات الابناء 



ربي اكتب لنا فرحا وفجرا قريبا من عندك 




انك ع كل شي قدير

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

اللهم أكتب لنا الفرج قريبا

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## ام نوره200

يارب تسهل كل الامور لازواجنا وابنائنا وتفرح جميع عائلات المواطنات بفرجك القريب

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدالله

----------


## نور 2006

جزاج الله كل خير ام بدر و الاخوات جميعا و جمعنا الله في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفع .................................................

----------


## أم شيخوو123

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## جمالي دلع

> هلا أختي وايدين ما زجروهم للحين 
> 
> 
> نتريا 
> 
> إن الله مع الصابرين 
> 
> وعساه خير يارب




مشكورة حبيبتي على الرد

يزاج الله خير

يلا ما عليه ياما انتظرتو و انتظرنا سنين ما بينقص منا شي ان ننتظر شهور

عسى الله يجدم لنا و للجميع كل خير يارب

و ربنا كريم 

نتفائل بان الغد احلى و افضل

و متاكدة كل 1117 بيحصلون بس الصبر زين

يزاكم الله خير جميعا

و ما قصرو ولاة الامر يزاهم الله خير

----------


## fresh hear

> هاي الدفعة الثانية من ال1117 ^^ لكن المرسوم الثاني بعده 
> وبخصوص اللي استلموا وما تنطبق عليهم الشروط ترا كله رزق من عند الله سبحان الله مكتوب لهم انه يتجنسون 
> والارزاق بيد الله .. واللي مكتوب له يتجنس بيتجنس حتى لو كان بالمريخ


حبيبتي ما كنت أقصد الدفعه الثانيه من ال 1117 اقصد الدفعه الثانيه اللي بيعلنون عنها بعد ما يسلمون ال 1117 .. الدفعه اللي اقصدها بدو يسون مقابلات من بداية الشهر اللي طاف واتوقع للحين يسون مقابلات والتبصيم وتقريبا بتخلص قريب وبيرفعونها بعد ما يخلصون تسلم ال 1117 كلهم 
ادري حبيبتي ارزاق ومب حاسدتهن بالعكس قلت الله يوفج ويريح هم الجميع بس يوم كتبت كنت مقهوره ربيعتيه مولوده قبل لا تاخذ امها الجواز واستثنوها وراجعت بوظبي قالولها احتمال يتم النظر في هالحاله بعدينمرد احتمال لكن في ناس تمشت فالدفعه الاولى بس يالله اللي مكتوب بيصير ^^ 
و يارررب يفرجها على الجميع .. ويجزي ام بدر كل خير على تفاعلها مع خواتها ^^

----------


## ام حمدددده

> حبيبتي ما كنت أقصد الدفعه الثانيه من ال 1117 اقصد الدفعه الثانيه اللي بيعلنون عنها بعد ما يسلمون ال 1117 .. الدفعه اللي اقصدها بدو يسون مقابلات من بداية الشهر اللي طاف واتوقع للحين يسون مقابلات والتبصيم وتقريبا بتخلص قريب وبيرفعونها بعد ما يخلصون تسلم ال 1117 كلهم 
> ادري حبيبتي ارزاق ومب حاسدتهن بالعكس قلت الله يوفج ويريح هم الجميع بس يوم كتبت كنت مقهوره ربيعتيه مولوده قبل لا تاخذ امها الجواز واستثنوها وراجعت بوظبي قالولها احتمال يتم النظر في هالحاله بعدينمرد احتمال لكن في ناس تمشت فالدفعه الاولى بس يالله اللي مكتوب بيصير ^^ 
> و يارررب يفرجها على الجميع .. ويجزي ام بدر كل خير على تفاعلها مع خواتها ^^


fresh hearانتي متكده انهم بدوو في الدفعه الثانيه يعني الكشف نزل؟؟!!

----------


## ام حمدددده

fresh hear فرحتيني فديتج  :15:  متكده من كلامج ان اسامي الدفعه الثانيه موجوده؟!! يعني بدووو ايقابلونهم ( متكده)

----------


## fresh hear

> fresh hearانتي متكده انهم بدوو في الدفعه الثانيه يعني الكشف نزل؟؟!!


فديتج مانزل مرسوم للدفعه الثانيه بعدهم بس متأكده انهم بدو فيه لان نحن سوينا مقابله والبصمه و قالولنا الدفعه الاولى نزل مرسوم لهم وانتوا اسمكم بيكون فالكشف الثاني وبعدها باسبوعين دقوا حق جيرانا وسولهم مقابله وبصموهم وقالولهم انتوا الكشف الثاني .. بعد ما يتم تسليم الجوازات لكل الدفعه الاولى بتنرسل اسامي الكشف الثانيه وبتاخذ الموافقه وبتنزل الاسامي المقبوله ( المرسوم ) يعني اللحين يجهزون كشف الاسامي ومستمرين فالمقابلات عشان يرفعونه عقب لبوظبي ويتم الموافقه عليها وبيتصلون فينا نفس ما صار فالدفعه الاولى

----------


## fresh hear

> fresh hear فرحتيني فديتج  متكده من كلامج ان اسامي الدفعه الثانيه موجوده؟!! يعني بدووو ايقابلونهم ( متكده)


متأكده حبيبتي مثل ما قلت فردي اللي قبل ،، إن شاءالله يدقولكم قريب وتبشرينا ^^

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

ان شاء الله نقوم الصبح ونسمع انه يا الاتصال من بوظبي قولو امين  :7:

----------


## حراير-3

يارب فرج همنا

----------


## المتفائلة

صباحكم مسك و عنبر 

صباحكم تفاؤل بأخبار جميلة

----------


## ورده حمراء

الغاليه ام بدر محد اتصل فينا ولا مسج ارسلنا نحن دفعنا الفلوس وكل شي بس نتريا اتصالهم 
متى بيتصلون فالناس

----------


## جمالي دلع

صباحنا و صباحكم تفاؤل

امين الله يستجيب لدعوتج حبيبتي مشاعر دبي

اي حد عنده معلومة عن هالاسبوع تفيدنا فوديتكم

----------


## جمالي دلع

تفائلي يالوردة الحمراء

ان شاء الله خلال هالاسبوع يتصلون و يريحون قلبج

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> الامر يعود الى كيفية مادة اكتساب الاب للجنسيه وهي 17 ماده مختلفه 
> وانا ساشرح ثلاث مواد فقط لان 90 % من ابناء المواطنات اكتسبوا الجنسيه عن طريق هذه المواد
> 
> 1- مادة الاكتساب بحكم القانون 
> 
> هم القبائل الذين عاشوا في دولة الامارات ايام الاستعمار البريطاني والمعروفين من الشيوخ ومعرفين القبائل وايضا يوجد منهم قبائل شبه الجزيره العربيه وتم تجنيسهم بتعريف معرفين القبائل واللجان الخاصه.
> 
> وهذه الماده التي سيتم النظر اليها اولا سواء كانت الام على قيد الحياه او لا. 
> 
> ...


من خلال كلام الاخت ام بدر في القانون الاساسي في الفقره اعلاه 

نجد انه من كانت امه مواطنه بالتبعيه لايحق له الحصول على جنسية الدولة

اذن نوع الجنسية ( قانون - تجنس - تبعية ) مهم جدا جدا جدا

وهنا نجد انفسنا امام سؤال مهم جدا لم تتطرق اليه الاخوات

اذا انتي ابنة مواطنه وحصلتي على الجنسية وتزوجتي وافد

هل يحق لابناءك التقدم للحصول على الجنسية ؟؟؟

هنا نجد اهمية نوع الجنسية المكتسبة لابنة المواطنة

واعتقد انه حق لكل مكتسب للجنسية ان يعرف نوع جنسيته المكتسبه

فاذا لم ترغب الاخت ام بدر ايضاح نوع الجنسيه

فانا اتمنى من الاخوات ابناء المواطنات ممن اكرمهم الله تعالى بالجنسية 

او ممن اكرم الله تعالى ابناءهم وبناتهم بالجنسية

اعلامنا بنوع الجنسية المكتسبه

لان هذا سيبنى عليه امور كثيره مستقبلا

منها على سبيل المثال 

تستطيع ابنة المواطنة اتخاذ قرار لزوج المستقبل ان كان غير مواطن

لانها ستعلم ماهو مصير ابنائها قانونا اذا علمت نوع جنسيتهابالأساس

----------


## `OM BADR`

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 

اخواتي الكريمات 

لا احد ياخذ اي كلام من مصدر غير موثوق 
بعض الاخوات هداهم الله 
يلبسون على البعض ان في دفعات نزلت واصحابها مستلمين الجوازات 
وهذا غير صحيح 
اذا الخبر ما كان رسمي او من مصدر موثوق به في الجوازت فلا تاخذوا الكلام

والله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## جمالي دلع

يزاج الله خير ام بدر

صدقج

يالله بشرينا متى بنخلص من دفعة 1117


لان في ناس ما حصلت *^


و بغيت اسال في ناس تتكلم ان الهوية لها دخل ما فهمت موضوع الهوية !!!


استغربت من رد شاب في منتدى ثاني ان شرط الهوية شرط تعجيزي و بعضهم موقفين على هالسبب

ما فهمته !!

----------


## المتفائلة

إن شاء الله نسمع اليوم عن استلام باقي اللي ما استلموا 
إن شاء الله اليوم 100 شخص و باجر 100و اللي عقبه .......... و إن شاء الله ايخلصونهم هالاسبوع 
عشان ايرفعون اسماء الدفعة الثانية 
بس قولو آميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## حراير-3

مشكورة ام بدر ما قصرتي

----------


## ظبية الخير

حد استلم يخبرنا هني وشكرا

----------


## أم الفيصل

> من خلال كلام الاخت ام بدر في القانون الاساسي في الفقره اعلاه 
> 
> نجد انه من كانت امه مواطنه بالتبعيه لايحق له الحصول على جنسية الدولة
> 
> اذن نوع الجنسية ( قانون - تجنس - تبعية ) مهم جدا جدا جدا
> 
> وهنا نجد انفسنا امام سؤال مهم جدا لم تتطرق اليه الاخوات
> 
> اذا انتي ابنة مواطنه وحصلتي على الجنسية وتزوجتي وافد
> ...





ما كتبوا في الخلاصة كيفية إكتساب الجنسية .
بس نصيحة مني لا تخلي عيالها يعانون مثل ما عانت تفكر مليون مرة و في النهاية كل شيء قسمة ونصيب و مافي حد يضمن شيء في مثل هالأمور .

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

هلا اختي ام بدر
لي استلمو اخلاصات حد منهم استلم الجواز ولا لين الحين ما بدوا؟

----------


## أم الفيصل

> الغاليه ام بدر محد اتصل فينا ولا مسج ارسلنا نحن دفعنا الفلوس وكل شي بس نتريا اتصالهم 
> متى بيتصلون فالناس



المنهالي وعد في وسائل الاعلام إنهم بيخلصون خلال أسبوعين والحين مر أسبوع تقريبا . 
إن شاء الله يتصلون بالبقية قريبا 
إن الله مع الصابرين

----------


## ظبية الخير

يقلووون تاريخ 18 /3/ 2012

الدفعه الثانيه والله وليه التوفيق

----------


## جمالي دلع

> إن شاء الله نسمع اليوم عن استلام باقي اللي ما استلموا 
> إن شاء الله اليوم 100 شخص و باجر 100و اللي عقبه .......... و إن شاء الله ايخلصونهم هالاسبوع 
> عشان ايرفعون اسماء الدفعة الثانية 
> بس قولو آميييييييييييييييييين



اميييييييييييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## جمالي دلع

انا اتصلت في جنسية الشارجة

قالو لا تحاتون دام دافعين و مسوين اللي عليكم بتحصلون قريب جدا جدا

مثل ما قالت ام بدر علينا بالصبر و الدعاء

صبرنا وايد خل نصبر شويات اكثر

^^

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## ظبية الخير

ان شالله ياربي

----------


## المتفائلة

الحمد و الشكر لك ربي 
الله يطول عمر شيوخنا و يحفظهم من كل سوء 
إن شاء الله الكل يستلم و يفرح 
استغفر الله و أتوب إليه

----------


## المتفائلة

> يقلووون تاريخ 18 /3/ 2012
> 
> الدفعه الثانيه والله وليه التوفيق


الله يسمع منج أختي ظبية الخير 
بس أختي من خبرج ؟

----------


## ظبية الخير

بشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــرونا وين وصلتو

----------


## عالية الغالية

مالنا الا الصبر 

وحسن الظن بالله 





الحمدلله

----------


## وديمـه

> هلا اختي ام بدر
> لي استلمو اخلاصات حد منهم استلم الجواز ولا لين الحين ما بدوا؟


الي استمل خلاصة القيد يروح ادارة الجوازات تبع امارته 
ويودي( صورتين شخصيتين بخلفيه بيضا) وصورة من كل من خلاصة القيد وشهادة الميلاد و(بطاقة الهويه "حتى لو بعده ما عدل بيناتها ")
وكلها شغل كمن يوم ما تزيد عن 3-6 ايام تقريبا ويجهز جوازه " الجواز الالكتروني اليديد"
وبعد ما يستلم الجواز يروح يعدل بياناته في بطاقة الهويه .. لانه لازم يكون عنده الجواز عشان يقدر يعدل بيانات الهويه

----------


## وديمـه

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## حراير-3

مشكورة اختي وديمه ما قصرتي

----------


## المتفائلة

تسلمين أختي وديمه ما قصرتي 

نتتظر كل يديد و عقبال ماترفع الدفعة الثانية ثم تنزل المراسيم

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

. . . بنات فيه حد استلم هاليومين ؟؟

ما سمعنا انه في تسليم الا الاسبوع الي طاف هالسبوع ما سمعنا أخبار حلوه !!

----------


## عالية الغالية

صباح يو جديد 

والامل يتجدد 

مع شروق كل يوم 




فالحمدلله

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح جديد مع يوم أجمل يبشر بالخير

----------


## ظبية الخير

وصلت ساعه عشر مافي شي

----------


## فدى UAE

انشالله خير

----------


## حراير-3

الله يوفق جميع ابنا المواطنات

----------


## 7LeeEeema

> انشالله خير



انتبهي لما تكتبين ان شاء الله 

انزين . بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتفائلة

مساءكم معطر برائحة المسك و العنبر 

هل من جديد ؟

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## fresh hear

مساء الخير ^^
بس سمعنا فالاخبار عن الـ 53 اللي استلموا ما سلموا دفعه ثانيه من 1117 ؟؟ غريبه وقفت الاخبار 
اللي يفرج عن الجميع ونسمع اخبار حلوه قرييب

----------


## وديمـه

> مساء الخير ^^
> بس سمعنا فالاخبار عن الـ 53 اللي استلموا ما سلموا دفعه ثانيه من 1117 ؟؟ غريبه وقفت الاخبار 
> اللي يفرج عن الجميع ونسمع اخبار حلوه قرييب


مساء النور
الاسماء الـ 53 كانت اول مجموعه والبدايه الي اعلنو فيها عن بدأ التسليم 
لانهم قالو بيبدون التسليم وسط حضور اعلامي .. عشان ينتشر الخبر انهم بدو تسليم المستحقين من الدفعه الاولى
لكن التسليم مستمر ما وقف مجموعه مجموعه 
اصبرو اشوي .. كل مره الدور على حد وبيي دوركم انشاءالله ..ولاتنسون انه العدد 1117 مب شوي عشان يسلمونهم كلهم مره وحده ولا تنسون انه كل واحد بجنسيته
ما بقى غير كمن يوم وتستلمون .. لانهم يبون يخلصون الدفعه بسرعه عشان يبدون فالدفعه الثانيه يوم بينزل مسرسومها 

وبالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## fresh hear

> مساء النور
> الاسماء الـ 53 كانت اول مجموعه والبدايه الي اعلنو فيها عن بدأ التسليم 
> لانهم قالو بيبدون التسليم وسط حضور اعلامي .. عشان ينتشر الخبر انهم بدو تسليم المستحقين من الدفعه الاولى
> لكن التسليم مستمر ما وقف مجموعه مجموعه 
> اصبرو اشوي .. كل مره الدور على حد وبيي دوركم انشاءالله ..ولاتنسون انه العدد 1117 مب شوي عشان يسلمونهم كلهم مره وحده ولا تنسون انه كل واحد بجنسيته
> ما بقى غير كمن يوم وتستلمون .. لانهم يبون يخلصون الدفعه بسرعه عشان يبدون فالدفعه الثانيه يوم بينزل مسرسومها 
> 
> وبالتوفيج للجميع


مشكوره فديتج ع التوضيح نحن صابرين ومتكلين على الله بس كنت استفسر لان ع بالي بيعلنون فالجرايد عن تسليم الدفعه الثانيه من 1117 فقلت غريبه وقف الموضوع لكن الحمدالله والله يعين الشغالين هناك صح العدد كبير^^
يالله إن شاءالله خير

----------


## المتفائلة

> مساء النور
> الاسماء الـ 53 كانت اول مجموعه والبدايه الي اعلنو فيها عن بدأ التسليم 
> لانهم قالو بيبدون التسليم وسط حضور اعلامي .. عشان ينتشر الخبر انهم بدو تسليم المستحقين من الدفعه الاولى
> لكن التسليم مستمر ما وقف مجموعه مجموعه 
> اصبرو اشوي .. كل مره الدور على حد وبيي دوركم انشاءالله ..ولاتنسون انه العدد 1117 مب شوي عشان يسلمونهم كلهم مره وحده ولا تنسون انه كل واحد بجنسيته
> ما بقى غير كمن يوم وتستلمون .. لانهم يبون يخلصون الدفعه بسرعه عشان يبدون فالدفعه الثانيه يوم بينزل مسرسومها 
> 
> وبالتوفيج للجميع


صباحكم ورد 
تسلمين أختي وديمه ما قصرتي 
جزاهم الله خير القائمين على هذا العمل و بالتوفيق للجميع 
ننتظر دورنا في الدفعة الثانية 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ظبية الخير

صباح الخير يالله بخبر خير

----------


## دبلومـآسيـہ

بنــات دخييلكــم ردوو عليـــه شو صــار بخصووص اللــي انولــدو قبل حصوول الام على الجنسيه ؟؟؟

انا باجر بسير اقدم في بوظبي هل بيقبلوووني ولا ؟؟؟

الله يخلييكم ردو عليه

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

> الي استمل خلاصة القيد يروح ادارة الجوازات تبع امارته 
> ويودي( صورتين شخصيتين بخلفيه بيضا) وصورة من كل من خلاصة القيد وشهادة الميلاد و(بطاقة الهويه "حتى لو بعده ما عدل بيناتها ")
> وكلها شغل كمن يوم ما تزيد عن 3-6 ايام تقريبا ويجهز جوازه " الجواز الالكتروني اليديد"
> وبعد ما يستلم الجواز يروح يعدل بياناته في بطاقة الهويه .. لانه لازم يكون عنده الجواز عشان يقدر يعدل بيانات الهويه


مشكورة اختي وديمه ما قصرتي

----------


## ام الجوري775

خواتي قال لي موظف الجوازات انه يحق للمتقدم الحصول على الجنسية ان يكون ولد بعد حصول الام على الجنسية بغض النظر عن كيفية اكتساب الام ( بالقانون - التجنس - التبعية ) فهذا الخبر اثلج صدري واعطاني امل

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفع

..

----------


## `OM BADR`

> خواتي قال لي موظف الجوازات انه يحق للمتقدم الحصول على الجنسية ان يكون ولد بعد حصول الام على الجنسية بغض النظر عن كيفية اكتساب الام ( بالقانون - التجنس - التبعية ) فهذا الخبر اثلج صدري واعطاني امل


ما عدا قانون التبعيه 
لانه حالته تختلف

----------


## ام الجوري775

> ما عدا قانون التبعيه 
> لانه حالته تختلف


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

امراة من جنسية اخرى تزوجت باماراتي ثم حصلت على الجنسية الاماراتيته بتبعية ثم تطلقت منه بعد ذلك تزوجت بشخص اخر بدون او غير معروف الهوية وانجبت منه اولاد ثم هجرها هي وابناءها دون تحديد الوجة او طلاقها هل يعتبر الابناء هنا من ابناء المواطنات

إلى السائلة الكريمة - عملاً بمقتضي نص المادة (4) من قانون الجنسية وجوازات السفر فإن الزوجة ألتي إكتسبت جنسية الإمارات بالتبعية لزواجها من مواطن تصبح مواطنة لها مالها من حقوق وعليها ماعليها من إلتزامات أسوة بالمواطنين ولا تسحب جنسيتها في حالة وفاة الزوج المواطن إلا في حالتين وهما أستعادة جنسيتها الأصلية أو زواجها من شخص يحمل جنسية أجنبية 

فإذا علم لهذا الزوج جنسية سحبت منها جنسية الإمارات وبالتالي لاتعد مواطنة ولا يستفيد أبناءها من حق طلب الجنسية وفقاً لمرسوم بقانون ألذي أصدره صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة حفظه الله 
الفرض الثاني أن الزوج بدون جنسية وثبت هذا الأمر للجهات المعنية فلا شك أن المواطنة تظل محتفظة بجنسية الإمارات ويحق لأبناءها بإعتبارهم أبناء مواطنة طلب الحصول على جنسية الإمارات

وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الرد على إستفسارك واله ولي التوفيق 

المستشار القانوني / رمضان حمزة

----------


## جمالي دلع

الله يسهل علينا و عليكم جميع الامور يارب

اللي يسمع اخبار يديده لا يقصر فينا

الله يجازيكم كل خير

ننتظر فبعد الانتظار فرحة باذن الله

----------


## ALZOUA

خواتي الكريمات
السلام عليكن
اللي ابنائها استملوا خلاصات القيد من بو ظبي، ممكن تخبرن ماذا كتب في خلاصات القيد
هل هو بالتجنس أم بأمر رئيس الدولة؟
الله يجزيكم الخير

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

> خواتي الكريمات
> السلام عليكن
> اللي ابنائها استملوا خلاصات القيد من بو ظبي، ممكن تخبرن ماذا كتب في خلاصات القيد
> هل هو بالتجنس أم بأمر رئيس الدولة؟
> الله يجزيكم الخير


اختي هالشي شلوه من زمان من كل خلاصات قيد المواطنين فالامارات ^^

----------


## ورده حمراء

هل من اخبار جديدة 
حد استلم اليوم طمنونا؟

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتيسر امورنا

----------


## ظبية الخير

وين الاخت ام بدر الغاليه ولاخت وديمه في شي جديد

----------


## مربوشة

الله كريــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## أمووووووونة

فصبرا جميلا

----------


## عيون الغوالي

الله يحفظ شيوخ الامارات ويطول باعمارهم والله يخليهم 
........................
بسألج اختي ام بدر احنا طلبونا ورحنا تاريخ 5\2وخلصنا كل شي وبصمنا بس بعدهم ماخبرونا ندفع الرسوم يعني احنا نعتبر من 1117ولاالدفعه الثانيه والله يفرح قلوبنا...

----------


## جمالي دلع

يااااااااو

للحينهم ما دقو علينا

يالللله تصبرنا و تبشرني ويا كل من قاعد ينتظر

بس صج شي غريب كلش الموضوع ركد !!


في اسباب !!


ام بدر و وديمه ما تقصرون و نعرف مثل ما حنا ننشغل انتو بعد تنشغلون 

الله يقويكم بكل الاحوال ^^

----------


## أم الفيصل

أعرف ناس وصلهم مسجات أمس بإصدار خلاصة القيد لكن بعدهم ما أستلموا لاتحاتون الموضوع ما ركد الله يفرح الجميع . كلها مسألة وقت .

----------


## aloonood

مساااااااا الخيرااااات 

هل من جديد فموضوع الابناء الي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ؟؟

الله يفرح كل امهاتنا .... وان شاء الله تكون فرحه كبيره لكل ابناء المواطنات بعدد السنين الي كانوا ينتظرون هالقرار ...

----------


## aloonood

مسااااااااا الخيراااااااااات 

الله يصبر الكل ...وايسر امورهم ...

والله يفرح الي نزل اسمه بالمرسوم ..

وعقبال نبارك للباجين الي ينتظرون المرسوم الثاني ...

.................................................. ......................................ز

هل من جديد فموضوع الابناء الي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ؟؟؟؟

.................................................. ......................................

صبرنااااااااااااااااااااااا سنين وان شاء الله بنصبر ...

والحمدلله عكل حال

----------


## جمالي دلع

ام الفيصل

الله يقويج و يبشرج بالجنة

يلا ما عليه ان شاء الله خيره و صدقج يباله وقت مو شوي

بس احيانا احنه نتحمس بزيادة 

فنطب هني نشكي و انتو ما تقصرون والله ترفعون معنوياتنا

^^

----------


## جمالي دلع

سوري بالغلط سويت مشاركتين

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الناس الي كانو ويانا يوم دفعنا الرسوم أمس يتهم مسجات أن شاء الله دورنا قريب =)

----------


## جمالي دلع

ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## alnoor30

مساء الخير أخواتي 
من يومين وصلت لنا مسجات اصدار خلاصات القيد لعيالي كل واحد على موبايله ، والبارحه اتصلو بنا طلبو حضورهم الساعه 10 الصبح لاستلام خلاصات القيد وتسليم جوازاتهم ، ويوم سارو يلسوهم في قاعه مع عدد بسيط من ابناء المواطنات اللي اتصلو بهم وسوو لهم محاضرة في حب الوطن وضرورة الانتماء والولاء للدوله و فهموهم حقوقهم وواجباتهم ووقعوهم على اوراق اعتقد انها اقرار بمعرفة واجباتهم اتجاه الدوله والالتزام بشروط منح الجنسية ، لكنهم ما سلموهم الخلاصه قالو لهم بيتصلون فيهم مره ثانيه لاستلامها

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدالله

----------


## بنت العين 86

السلام عليكم 
اختي نحنا ما تصلو علينا قدمنا اوورقنا وقالو انكم مستوفين الشروط بس لين الحين ما دقوولنا لا عشان مقابله او اي شي ثاني وكل ما انروحلهم قالو انتو مستووفين الشروط وكل شي بس اتريوو دووركم رجعنا اكثر من مره كل اسبوع تقريبا ونفس الكلام مع انه مستووفين الشروط فوق ال18 وو الام كتسبه الجنسيه قبل نحنا نكون مولدين يا ريت تووضحين ؟؟ والسووال ال2 شي ناس جي نفس ووضعنا ؟؟

----------


## بنت العين 86

السلام عليكم 
اختي نحنا ما تصلو علينا قدمنا اوورقنا وقالو انكم مستوفين الشروط بس لين الحين ما دقوولنا لا عشان مقابله او اي شي ثاني وكل ما انروحلهم قالو انتو مستووفين الشروط وكل شي بس اتريوو دووركم رجعنا اكثر من مره كل اسبوع تقريبا ونفس الكلام مع انه مستووفين الشروط فوق ال18 وو الام كتسبه الجنسيه قبل نحنا نكون مولدين يا ريت تووضحين ؟؟ والسووال ال2 شي ناس جي نفس ووضعنا ؟؟

----------


## Brown Caramel

^

مبروووووووك لعيالج يالنور
وان شاا لله يستلمون الخلاصة قرررررريب

والفاااااال لنآ يا رب  :31:

----------


## alnoor30

> ^
> 
> مبروووووووك لعيالج يالنور
> وان شاا لله يستلمون الخلاصة قرررررريب
> 
> والفاااااال لنآ يا رب


الله يبارك فيج أختيه وعقبال ما نفرح بكل عيالنا ان شاء الله

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

> مساء الخير أخواتي 
> من يومين وصلت لنا مسجات اصدار خلاصات القيد لعيالي كل واحد على موبايله ، والبارحه اتصلو بنا طلبو حضورهم الساعه 10 الصبح لاستلام خلاصات القيد وتسليم جوازاتهم ، ويوم سارو يلسوهم في قاعه مع عدد بسيط من ابناء المواطنات اللي اتصلو بهم وسوو لهم محاضرة في حب الوطن وضرورة الانتماء والولاء للدوله و فهموهم حقوقهم وواجباتهم ووقعوهم على اوراق اعتقد انها اقرار بمعرفة واجباتهم اتجاه الدوله والالتزام بشروط منح الجنسية ، لكنهم ما سلموهم الخلاصه قالو لهم بيتصلون فيهم مره ثانيه لاستلامها


الف مبروك اختي النور وان شاء الله ايي دورنا قريب ..

----------


## سوارة

الله ييسر اموركم

----------


## ملكان

بالتوفيج يااارب

----------


## alnoor30

> الف مبروك اختي النور وان شاء الله ايي دورنا قريب ..


الله يبارك فيج الغاليه وعقبالكم ان شاء الله والله يفرح قلب كل أم بعيالها يارب

----------


## جمالي دلع

مبروك للي حصلو

تستاهلون و تستاهلين النور

عقبال الجميع

----------


## ظبية الخير

امين امين امين امين ياربي ان شالله الخير ياااااااي

----------


## المتفائلة

مساء الخير يا اهل الخير 
ننتظر الخير 

ما شي اخبار يديدة

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه كما يحب ربنا ويرضي

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفععععععععععع ما فيه أخبار يديده ؟

----------


## السلامات

..

عليكم بالصبر ..

سواء اللي من فئة قبل حصول الام .... أو ... فئة بعد حصول الام

لأن شيوخنا والمسؤولين ما يرضون يكون هناك انقسام في الأسرة الواحدة

نصهم مواطنين .. ونصهم وافدين ... وهم اخوان 

لا تحاتون ... هي مسألة وقت .. وعليكم بالصبر والدعاء 

ومشكورين كل موظفين الجوازات والداخليه والديوان وجهاز الامن وشؤون الرئاسة ..

الله يقويكم

..

..

----------


## alnoor30

> مبروك للي حصلو
> 
> تستاهلون و تستاهلين النور
> 
> عقبال الجميع


الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي وعقبالكم

----------


## أمووووووونة

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عالية الغالية

الحمدلله 



لن تموت نفس حتى تستوفي رزقها 



وكل شي رزق مقدر من رب العالمين 





عن إبن عباس قال : كنت خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقال :&quot; يا غلام ! إني أعلمك كلمات احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك إذا سألت فاسأل الله و إذا استعنت فاستعن بالله و اعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك و لو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك بشيء إلا قد كتبه الله عليك جفت الأقلام و رفعت الصحف . ‌”

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتفرج همومنا واتيسر امورنا

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

ماشي أخبار يديده !!!!

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الحمدلله على كل حال :1:  :1:  :1:  :1:  :1:  :1:  :1:

----------


## missarmada

الموضوع هدا شويه في الفترة الاخيرة
يارب نقوم الصبح ونسمع اخبار يديدة تفرح امهاتنا المواطنات وعيالهم
اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا

----------


## حراير-3

الله يسمع منج يا missarmada

----------


## زهرة الوادى87

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح التفاؤل 
صباح سماع الاخبار اليديدة

----------


## ظبية الخير

امين ياربي

----------


## ظبية الخير

الرفع

----------


## المتفائلة

وينج أم بدر الغالية ما لج حس و لا خبر عسى المانع خير 

ننتظر الاخبار اليديدة

----------


## ام جوجو99

للرفع

----------


## جمالي دلع

هاه ماشي اخبار؟؟؟

صباح التفاؤل

----------


## ورده حمراء

طمنونا شو الاخبار 
ما شي اخبار يديده

----------


## aloonood

مسا الخيراااااااااااات 

كل تأخيره فيها خيره ..

والصبر مفتاح الفرج ...

وان شاء الله بعد هالهدوء كله نسمع اخبار حلوة ..

تحيااااااااااااااااتي للكل وربي يحفظكم ويوفقكم

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتفرج همومنا واتفرح امهاتنا

----------


## missarmada

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

ربي سهل علينا الامور كلها ويسرها يارب العالمين

الله يوفقكم اجمعين ويرزقكم باللي تتمنونه

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررف ع

----------


## ظبية الخير

صباح الخير

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير
شي اخبار جديده؟

----------


## ش النعيميه

?????ّ'ـِّبٌُاـًٍ?ـٍّْے@اٍّلًخـٍُِّ?يـِّْرٌٍ????. ~O) 
لين الحين مــ??ا شي اخبار. ان شاءالله خير

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح الخير و ننتظر بشائر الخير تهطل علينا و تفرحنا 

يا رب حقق أمنياتنا و فرحنا

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدالله

----------


## جمالي دلع

شفيه الموضوع ركد !!!


حددده


يلا الله يصبرنا و يكتب اللي فيه الخير يارب

----------


## alnoor30

أخواتي حبيباتي ، تم منح أولادي الثلاثه الجنسية الاماراتيه يوم 19/3/2012 ولله الحمد والمنه وبهذا أصبحوا مواطنين لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 
الشكر لله اولا ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، والله من فرحتنا أنا وعيالي نضحك ونصيح في نفس الوقت( جننا ميانين) هههههههههه
الله يفرح قلب كل من بعده يتريا ويفرج عليكم جميعا عاجلا غير آجلا ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أمووووووونة

ألف ألف مليوووووون ترليووووون مبروووك اختي النور 


والحمد لله رب العالمين 


يارب فرجها علينا عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين

----------


## ام جوجو99

مبروك اختي النور
عقبالنا ان شاءالله وكل اللي يتريون

----------


## المتفائلة

> أخواتي حبيباتي ، تم منح أولادي الثلاثه الجنسية الاماراتيه يوم 19/3/2012 ولله الحمد والمنه وبهذا أصبحوا مواطنين لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 
> الشكر لله اولا ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، والله من فرحتنا أنا وعيالي نضحك ونصيح في نفس الوقت( جننا ميانين) هههههههههه
> الله يفرح قلب كل من بعده يتريا ويفرج عليكم جميعا عاجلا غير آجلا ان شاء الله تعالى


صباحكم مسك و عنبر خواتي 
ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووك أختي فرحنا لج وايد الله يبشرج بالخير و عقبال اعيالي و اعيال خواتي المواطنات

----------


## عالية الغالية

يااااااااااااارب ارزقنا فرحة تغمر قلوبنا 

ونسجد لكل شاكرين حامدين لجزيل عطاياك

----------


## ظبية الخير

مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك خويتي

----------


## ALZOUA

1000000000000000000000000000
مبروك لك ولعيالك
لكن من أي إمارة أختي ؟

----------


## حراير-3

مبروك اختي النور وعقبالنا في الدفعة الثانية

----------


## ش النعيميه

السلام عليكم اخواتي نحن اليوم استلمنا خلاصة القيد و الشكر لله ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، فرحنا فرحتنا مــا تتصور وعقبال البقيه ان شاءالله يفرحون

----------


## ماماني

تستاهلون كل الخير يا ابناء المواطنات

----------


## ماماني

الله يسر أمور البقية وتطلع اساميهم خاصة اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه

----------


## المتفائلة

> السلام عليكم اخواتي نحن اليوم استلمنا خلاصة القيد و الشكر لله ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، فرحنا فرحتنا مــا تتصور وعقبال البقيه ان شاءالله يفرحون


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
نحمد الله و نشكره 
الله يديم فرحتكم أختي و تستاهلون
و عقبال أعيالي و أعيال خواتي المواطنات 
في انتظار الدفعة الثانية و بفارغ الصبر

----------


## ضي عينه

الف مبروك لكل من استلم الله يهنيكم ياررب ويفرحكم دوم

وعقبال الباقيين ان شاءالله

----------


## missarmada

خواتي فرحتكم هي فرحتنا
والله يوفقكم ويفوق الباجين

----------


## ظبية الخير

متى الدفعه الثانيه ياخوااااتي

----------


## أم الفيصل

ألف مبروك. وعقبال كل أبناء المواطنات كبيرهم وصغيرهم .

----------


## متلف آلروح

لالالالالا

----------


## متلف آلروح

الف مبروك 
وعقباال الباقين ان شاء الله 



ونحن اليوم استلمنا جزر القمر وان شاء الله تخلص الاجراءات بسرعة

----------


## عالية الغالية

ياااااااااارب اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عمن سواك 




(وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم )




الحمدلله ع كل حااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## أمووووووونة

يارب يا كريم فرجها علينا عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدالله

----------


## missarmada

خواتي حد عندها فكرة باحصائية او عدد ابناء المواطنات اللي انولدوا قبل حصول الام عالجنسية!!

----------


## أمووووووونة

اتوقع نفس العدد اللي هو 1117

----------


## alnoor30

> 1000000000000000000000000000
> مبروك لك ولعيالك
> لكن من أي إمارة أختي ؟


الله يبارك فيكم أخواتي جميعا وعقبال الجميع ان شاء الله ، و نحن من أبوظبي يالغاليه

----------


## alnoor30

> السلام عليكم اخواتي نحن اليوم استلمنا خلاصة القيد و الشكر لله ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، فرحنا فرحتنا مــا تتصور وعقبال البقيه ان شاءالله يفرحون


مبروك عليكم خوييتي وعقبال ماتفرحين بوظايف لعيالج وتعرسينهم ان شاء الله

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> أخواتي حبيباتي ، تم منح أولادي الثلاثه الجنسية الاماراتيه يوم 19/3/2012 ولله الحمد والمنه وبهذا أصبحوا مواطنين لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 
> الشكر لله اولا ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، والله من فرحتنا أنا وعيالي نضحك ونصيح في نفس الوقت( جننا ميانين) هههههههههه
> الله يفرح قلب كل من بعده يتريا ويفرج عليكم جميعا عاجلا غير آجلا ان شاء الله تعالى


مبروك اختي بس ياريت تقولي لنا شو نوع الجنسية اللي اكتسبوها عيالج ( قانون - تجنس - تبعية ) اذا تعرفين او اذا هم نفسهم يعرفون ؟

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> السلام عليكم اخواتي نحن اليوم استلمنا خلاصة القيد و الشكر لله ومن ثم لشيوخنا وحكامنا الله يطول بأعمارهم ، فرحنا فرحتنا مــا تتصور وعقبال البقيه ان شاءالله يفرحون


مبروك اختي
بس ودي تعرفين لو تزوجتي غير مواطن هل بيعطون عيالج الجنسية او لا ؟

----------


## أمووووووونة

اختي النور وش النعيمية

ألف مبروك مرة ثانية 

بس حبيت اسأل شو الاوراق اللي طلبوها منكم يوم سرتوا تاخذون الجنسية ؟ 


الله يفرجها علينا وعلى الكل عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

مبروك للي اسستلموآ

عقبآلنا يآرب =]

----------


## ماماني

اللهم افرح وسهل ويسر أمور جميع أبناء المواطنات آجلا غير عاجل يااااااااارب
 :16:

----------


## ام جوجو99

مبروك للي اسستلموآ

عقبآلنا يآرب =]

----------


## المتفائلة

ننتظر الدفعة الثانية و بفارغ الصبر 
و ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووك لكل من استلم و الله يفرجها على الجميع 
الحمد لله على كل حال 
اشكرك ربي و أتوب إليك

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتفرحنا جميعا

----------


## نور 2006

اللهم آمييييييين

----------


## حنان2006

دخيلكم اللي عندها فكرة متى ينادون الدفعة الثانية تخبرنا نبي نطمن

----------


## حراير-3

وينها اختي ام بدرما لها حس ولاخبر عسي ما شر

----------


## alnoor30

> مبروك اختي بس ياريت تقولي لنا شو نوع الجنسية اللي اكتسبوها عيالج ( قانون - تجنس - تبعية ) اذا تعرفين او اذا هم نفسهم يعرفون ؟


 مب مكتوب شي في الخلاصة بس خبرونا هناك انهم بيكونون بالتبعية

----------


## alnoor30

> اختي النور وش النعيمية
> 
> ألف مبروك مرة ثانية 
> 
> بس حبيت اسأل شو الاوراق اللي طلبوها منكم يوم سرتوا تاخذون الجنسية ؟ 
> 
> 
> الله يفرجها علينا وعلى الكل عاجلا غير آجل


يطلبون جوازاتهم الأصلية و بطاقاتهم الشخصية من بلادهم الأصل ، يسلمون ويستلمون
ربنا ييسر أموركم و يفرج همومكم يارب العالمين

----------


## Brown Caramel

مبروووووووووك اختي النور وش النعيمية
وعقباااااااالنآ يا رب


يا رب تيسر اموورنا ولا تعسرهآ
وأن تفتحهآ بوجه كل ابنااء المواطنات يا رب

----------


## حراير-3

اختي النور كيف يعني بالتبعية يعني نفس الوافده اللي خذت مواطن واكتسبت الجنسية بالتبعية*

----------


## fresh hear

بالتبعيه !!! معقوله -_-" ...
اختي حراير-3 هم ثلاثه طرق تعرفينهم بحكم القانون وبالتجنس وبالتبعيه دام قالوا بالتبعيه يعني شرات يوم الوافده تكتسب جنسيتها بالتبعيه لزوجها ما في غيرها بس الفرق ان ابناء المواطنات بالتبعيه لأمهم .. الله يعين 

مبرك لكل خواتي اللي بشرونا باستلام عيالهم الله يوفقهم ان شاءالله الحمدالله انزاح همهم وعقبال الجميع ان شاءالله 
،،،
محد سمع شي عن الكشف الثاني ؟ ما نزل مرسوم فيهم ؟؟

الله يصبرنا ويفرجها ع الجميع

----------


## المتفائلة

صباحكم تفاؤل 
اذا حد عنده فكرة عن الدفعة الثانية يفيدنا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ظبية الخير

ألف ألف مليوووووون ترليووووون مبروووك الي استلمو


والحمد لله رب العالمين 


يارب فرجها علينا عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين
متى الدفعه الثانيه 
لج وحشه اختي ام بدر ما من شر خويتي

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> مب مكتوب شي في الخلاصة بس خبرونا هناك انهم بيكونون بالتبعية


اشكرج اختي على المعلومه المهمه والمفيده
هذا ماكنت اريد ان اعرفه
بالنسبه للذكر اول مره تحصل انه رجل يحصل على الجنسية بالتبعية
وبالنسبه للانثى معناه انه اي بنت تحصل على الجنسية ( كابناء مواطنات ) 
اذا تزوجت غير مواطن تنسى انه عيالها سيحصلون على الجنسية نهائيا

----------


## حراير-3

مشكورة اختي fresh hair علي التوضيح ويزاج الله خير

----------


## حراير-3

اذاكانت ابنة المواطنة متزوجة من وافد وعندها عيال كيف بيكون وضعها؟ هل بيسجلونها ويا امها

----------


## missarmada

يا ناس ماشي اخبار يديدة!!
زاد همنا بسبة الموضوع،، يا رب نسمع اخبار تفرحنا عقب هالتاخير
اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا

----------


## أحلام علي

ان شا الله خير

^^

----------


## ملكان

بالتوفيج ياااااارب

----------


## aloonood

مساااااااا الخيرااااااااااات 

اشحااااااااااااااااالكم 

الف الف الف مليون بليون ترليون لكل الي استلموا وعقبال الباجين يارب

----------


## جمالي دلع

مبروك لكل من استلم 

و اشكر كل من عطانا معلومات تريح قلبنا

بنوتات انا بنت اماراتية حمدلله عندي جواز و جنسية

بس خطيبي زاقرينه من ابناء المواطنات هو خليجي الجنسية

فاذا الله تمم علينا على خير باذن الله 

شنو بيكون مصير عيالي اذا الله رزقني عيال !!

لان قبل سالت قالو عادي بيحصلون جواز و جنسية كعيال مواطنين !!!

ممكن اللي عنده معلومة يفيديني فيها
و شكرا

ان شاء الله يزقرونه و يزقرون كل من ينطر هالاسبوعين و تنتهي فرحتنا كلها وحده يارب

----------


## missarmada

اللهم بحق هذه الجمعة المباركة عجل بفرجك لابناء المواطنات ممن لم يتم حصرهم بسبب شرط تاريخ حصول الام على الجنسية.

----------


## حراير-3

امين يا رب العالمين الله يسمع منج يا missarmada

----------


## aloonood

الصبر مفتاح الفررررررررررج

----------


## السلامات

> مبروك لكل من استلم 
> 
> و اشكر كل من عطانا معلومات تريح قلبنا
> 
> بنوتات انا بنت اماراتية حمدلله عندي جواز و جنسية
> 
> بس خطيبي زاقرينه من ابناء المواطنات هو خليجي الجنسية
> 
> فاذا الله تمم علينا على خير باذن الله 
> ...


...

ما يبالها تفكير ... اكيد عياله مواطنين ... اذا اي واحد من ابناء المواطنات حصل الجواز

..

----------


## جمالي دلع

حمدلله

مشكورة يا قلبي ريحتي قلبي

بس لان كلام وحده من العضوات شدني عن اذا بنت من ابناء المواطنات تزوجت وافد

قلت ليكون حتى عيال الشاب من ابناء المواطنات عياله يمكن يكون لهم اجراء اخر

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي

الله يعينا جميعا يارب و يصبرنا

ان شاء الله هالاسبوع كل من باله مشغول ينادونه يارب و يعجل امورنا

----------


## fresh hear

صباح الخير  :Smile:

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير والاخبار الحلوة ان شاء الله

----------


## Um.Nasser

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لجوازات جزر القمر

في حد منكم كان في خطأ في اسبلينج بعض الاسماء بالانجليزي في جوازه يعني غير مطابق لباقي اوراقه وشهاداته....

مثل اسم محمد Mohammed يكتبونها Mohamad

هل بيغيرون الاسبليج يوم انراجعهم والا كيف الترتيب.....خاصة انه ما يطابق الاسم في شهادة الجامعة

----------


## Um.Nasser

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لجوازات جزر القمر

في حد منكم كان في خطأ في اسبلينج بعض الاسماء بالانجليزي في جوازه يعني غير مطابق لباقي اوراقه وشهاداته....

مثل اسم محمد Mohammed يكتبونها Mohamad

هل بيغيرون الاسبليج يوم انراجعهم والا كيف الترتيب.....خاصة انه ما يطابق الاسم في شهادة الجامعة

----------


## Um.Nasser

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لجوازات جزر القمر

في حد منكم كان في خطأ في اسبلينج بعض الاسماء بالانجليزي في جوازه يعني غير مطابق لباقي اوراقه وشهاداته....

مثل اسم محمد Mohammed يكتبونه Mohamad

هل بيغيرون الاسبليج يوم انراجعهم والا كيف الترتيب.....خاصة انه ما يطابق الاسم في شهادة الجامعة

----------


## Um.Nasser

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لجوازات جزر القمر

في حد منكم كان في خطأ في اسبلينج بعض الاسماء بالانجليزي في جوازه يعني غير مطابق لباقي اوراقه وشهاداته....

مثل اسم محمد Mohammed يكتبونها Mohamad

هل بيغيرون الاسبليج يوم انراجعهم والا كيف الترتيب.....خاصة انه ما يطابق الاسم في شهادة الجامعة

----------


## bint_altamimi

صباح الخير

----------


## أمووووووونة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

> صباح الخير والاخبار الحلوة ان شاء الله


هلاآ هلآ  :18: 

العآيله كلهآ مبرگنه في الموضوع  :7: 




الله يسسر الاممور  :31:

----------


## حراير-3

الحمدالله

----------


## أمووووووونة

بنات حد اتصلوا فيه أو طرشوله مسج هاليومين 


طمنونا الله يخليكم 


أم بدر الموضوع وقفوه والا ماشين فيه 


يزاكم الله خير ردوا علينا

----------


## صفوويه

أم بدر عندي سؤال أريد أطرشه لج ع الخاص بس يقولي عنددج الصندوق ممتلئ 

بلييييز مسحي منه شوي أريد أعرف ردج ^^ 

وشكراً

----------


## ع السديم

> بنات حد اتصلوا فيه أو طرشوله مسج هاليومين 
> 
> 
> طمنونا الله يخليكم 
> 
> 
> أم بدر الموضوع وقفوه والا ماشين فيه 
> 
> 
> يزاكم الله خير ردوا علينا



نعم اختى طرشولنا مسج واتصلولنا

واستلمنا اليوم خلاصة القيد والحمدلله 

انتظروا دوركم ان شاء الله قريب لا تحاتون ^^

----------


## حراير-3

مبروك اختي ع السديم وعقبالنا في الدفعة الثانية

----------


## أمووووووونة

ألف مبرررروك أختي السديم 


كم الوقت بين المسج واستلام الجنسية ؟


الله يسهل أمورنا وأمور كل اللي يتريون 


اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

مافيه أخبار كلمنا 3 أسابيع من يوم تكلم المنهالي انه بيخلصون في اسبوع صرنا في 3  :20: 

الله كريم :19:

----------


## missarmada

يارب سهل امورنا وفرج همومنا ياربي يا كريم

----------


## حراير-3

> يارب سهل امورنا وفرج همومنا ياربي يا كريم


الهم امين

----------


## جمالي دلع

مبروك عليج اختي السديم

تستاهلين

بنوتات حبايبي انا اتصلت جوازات و هجرة الشارجة قالو قريب ان شاء الله

بس الموضوع في ابوظبي

فاتصلت ابوظبي قالو خطيبج دفع !! 


قتلهم ايي 

قالو دام دفع خلااااص لا تحاتين يعني بيستلم بيستلم لو الموضوع شوي خذ وقت

لان الدفع ما يدفعه الا اللي بيستلم ولا اصلا ما كانو بيدفعونه

هالشي ريحني

قتله انزين تقريبا خلال كم !!


قال هالاسبوع او الاسبوع الياي و بالكثير 3 اسابيع

انتظرو شوي

و اللي ما دفعو بيكونون من الدفعه اللي بعد 1117 ان شاء الله

لا تحاتوون شوي شوي 

هم ما يبون يغلطون في البيانات و يبون الكل يستلم بدون خطا

الله يصبرنا و يفرحنا جميعا يارب

----------


## aloonood

صباااااااااح الخيرررررر

سبحان اللله الموضوع هدا فجاه ..وماشي اخبار جديده ..

اذا حد من الاخوات عندها خبر او اي شي تفيدنا بخصوص المولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ؟؟؟

.................................................. ...........وهل حد قدم رساله تظلم ...

الصبر مفتاح الفرج والله يصبرنا ويفرجها بويهنا انتظرنا سنين وبنتتظر بعد وان شاء الله خير

----------


## جمالي دلع

حبيبتي اتوقع ان الموضوع هذا مؤجل حاليا

حتى اكتساب كل من دفعة 1117 جنسياتهم و جوازاتهم

لانهم مشغولين فيهم

و لا تحاتين الخير بيعم الجميع اللي يستاهلون باذن الله

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

بنات خالتيه حصلن بدلو القطري بالاماراتي  :Smile: 


ختيه الي تبا ترفع رساله تظلم شو هالرمسه !!!!! 
ع شو تظلم !!!! الله يهديج امسحي رمستج و كلن يتريا دوره و نصيبه
وربي يحفظ ابونا خليفه ماقصر و الخير بيعم ان شاء الله بس هيدن ترا ما بقى الا شوي
و بتحصلون ..

----------


## جمالي دلع

بالبركة على بنات خالتج 

يستاهلون

عقبال الباجين ان شاء الله

----------


## أمووووووونة

في وحدة أعرفها أمس مطرشين مسج لعيالها 


الله ايسر أمورنا يارب وايي دورنا عاجلا غير آجل 

ويريح قلوب الأمهات

----------


## امنياتي

صباح الخير.
بنات عندي سوال للي استلمو..
كم الفتره بين وصول المسج .. واستلام الخلاصه . يعني تاريخ كم طرشو المسج وتاريخ كم استلمتو .؟

----------


## حنان2006

متى الكشف الثاني بينرل أفيدونا دخيل والديكم من متى مجهزين كل الاوراق بس نتريا الاتصال وللحين محد اتصل لو ماشي كشف ثاني خبرونا على الاقل نكون في الصورة

----------


## ام جوجو99

> متى الكشف الثاني بينرل أفيدونا دخيل والديكم من متى مجهزين كل الاوراق بس نتريا الاتصال وللحين محد اتصل لو ماشي كشف ثاني خبرونا على الاقل نكون في الصورة


صباح الخير على سيدات الامارات
يعني انتو بعدكم ما سويتو مقابلة ؟

----------


## مربوشة

عليكم بالصبر والدعاء 

صبرتوا سنين طويلة .. اتحملوا واصبروا وكلن بياخذ رزقه

----------


## المتفائلة

نحمد الله و نشكره على هذه النعمة 

صابرين و لله الحمد و كل تأخيرة و فيها خيرة

----------


## وديمـه

لا تحاتون ..ولا تستعيلون .. صبرتو كل هالمده وما بجا غير القليل

بالنسبه الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117.. الي انزلت اساميهم فالمرسوم وادفعو.. كلهم راح يستلمون لا محاله( لانه هذا مرسوم من رئيس الدوله الله يحفظه ) .. في ناس وصل دورهم واستلمو وفي ناس يتريون دورهم بس يصبرون شوي لانه العدد 1117 وكل واحد بجنسيته يعني كل واحد معامله بروحه عشان جذه في ضغط شوي عليهم مب شرات اول كل اسره فمعامله .. ما بقى غير ايام قليله ويستلمون ويخلصون

...اما الي انزلت اساميهم في الكشوفات( بعد اعتماد عدد الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117 وتمهيدا للدفعه الثانيه ) وسوو المقابلتين بعدها يطرشون اوراقهم الاداره العامه للجنسيه في بوظبي وينظرون فيها واتم الموافقه النهائيه عليها .. وبعدها يعتمدون عدد الدفعه الثانيه وتنرفع اوراقهم لوزارة شؤون الرئاسه لاصدار المراسيم الخاصه بهم
ومن ينزل المرسوم ما يبقى غير يدفعون ويتريون الاتصال للاستلام والتسليم
وللحين شغالين ع الدفعه الثانيه وينزلون كشوفات لها ويتصلون لهم ويسون لهم المقابلات.. العدد اتوقعه بيكون اكبر عن الدفعه الاولى 

حتى في ناس المفروض يكونون فالدفعه الاولى بس تاخرت معاملاتهم (لنقص فالاوراق او غيره ) ورح تنزل مراسيمهم ويا الدفعه الثانيه 
والله ايسسرها ويسهل الامور ويفرح كل من ينتظر دوره
بالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## missarmada

اختي وديمة الدفعة الثاني من ال ١١١٧، ولا دفعه يديده غير ال١١١٧!!
عندج خبر عن اللي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية!!

اتريا ردج ولج جزيل الشكر

----------


## missarmada

اختي وديمة الدفعة الثاني من ال 1117، ولا دفعه يديده غير ال1117!!
عندج خبر عن اللي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية!!

اتريا ردج ولج جزيل الشكر

----------


## آهـات

الاخت وديمه الدفعه الثانيه متى تتوقعين تخلص اقصد ينزل الكشف بالاسماء في الجوازات و اللي فهمته من كلامك ان الدفعه الثانيه من الامارات الشماليه و ابوظبي ما حد منها ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وديمـه

> الاخت وديمه الدفعه الثانيه متى تتوقعين تخلص اقصد ينزل الكشف بالاسماء في الجوازات و اللي فهمته من كلامك ان الدفعه الثانيه من الامارات الشماليه و ابوظبي ما حد منها ؟؟؟؟؟



ابي اعرف .. وين الجمله الي خلتج تفهمين ان الدفعه الثانيه للامارت الشماليه وماحد منهم من بوظبي ؟؟؟!!
انا كاتبه المشاركه ولا ذكرت اسم اي اماره .. من وين تيبون هالاشاعات ؟؟؟؟

والاعتماد يكون بعد ما يحصرون العدد المطلوب .. والاسامي ما تنعلن( حتى لو نزل خبر اعتماد الدفعه الثانيه ) لين تنتهي اجرائاتها و ينزل المرسوم الخاص بها .. ومن ينزل المرسوم يتصلون فيهم عشان يدفعون وبعدها يتصلون فيهم للاستلام والتسليم(يعني مثل ما سوو للدفعه الاولى )


ويا رب تفرح وتفرجها ع كل المستحقين 
وعسى الله ايسسرها ويسهل ع الجميع

----------


## حراير-3

اختي وديمه احنا قدمنا من زمان هل اسامينا بتكون موجوده او نرد انقدم من يديد يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

> لا تحاتون ..ولا تستعيلون .. صبرتو كل هالمده وما بجا غير القليل
> 
> بالنسبه الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117.. الي انزلت اساميهم فالمرسوم وادفعو.. كلهم راح يستلمون لا محاله( لانه هذا مرسوم من رئيس الدوله الله يحفظه ) .. في ناس وصل دورهم واستلمو وفي ناس يتريون دورهم بس يصبرون شوي لانه العدد 1117 وكل واحد بجنسيته يعني كل واحد معامله بروحه عشان جذه في ضغط شوي عليهم مب شرات اول كل اسره فمعامله .. ما بقى غير ايام قليله ويستلمون ويخلصون
> 
> ...اما الي انزلت اساميهم في الكشوفات( بعد اعتماد عدد الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117 وتمهيدا للدفعه الثانيه ) وسوو المقابلتين بعدها يطرشون اوراقهم لبوظبي وينظرون فيها واتم الموافقه النهائيه عليها .. وبعدها يعتمدون عدد الدفعه الثانيه وتنرفع اوراقهم لوزارة شؤون الرئاسه لاصدار المراسيم الخاصه بهم
> ومن ينزل المرسوم ما يبقى غير يدفعون ويتريون الاتصال للاستلام والتسليم
> وللحين شغالين ع الدفعه الثانيه وينزلون كشوفات لها ويتصلون لهم ويسون لهم المقابلات.. العدد اتوقه بيكون اكبر عن الدفعه الاولى 
> 
> حتى في ناس المفروض يكونون فالدفعه الاولى بس تاخرت معاملاتهم (لنقص فالاوراق او غيره ) ورح تنزل مراسيمهم ويا الدفعه الثانيه 
> ...


بارك الله فيج اختي ونحن نتريا 

كل تاخيره وفيها خيره

----------


## حنان2006

> صباح الخير على سيدات الامارات
> يعني انتو بعدكم ما سويتو مقابلة ؟


هيه والله بعدنا ما سوينا مقابلة ويوم الوالدة راجعت قالوا لها اسمكم موجود في اللستة بس اتريوا الاتصال وللحين ونحن على أعصابا بس محد دق ابي اعرف بدو يتصلون في الدفعة الثانية ولا يتريون يخلصون من الدفعة الاولى قبل

----------


## وديمـه

بالتوفيج للجميع

----------


## وديمـه

> اختي وديمة الدفعة الثاني من ال 1117، ولا دفعه يديده غير ال1117!!
> عندج خبر عن اللي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية!!
> 
> اتريا ردج ولج جزيل الشكر


يديده غير الـ 1117
اما عن الي انولدو قبل اكتساب الام الجنسيه راح يكونون فالمرحله الثانيه على حسب كلام اللواء المنهالي

----------


## afraaa

????لام ‏?‏?‏?‏?????م خواتي 
بخصوص إلي طالعلهم مرسوم. قبل وفاة الشيخ زايد ا??لھ?ہ يرحمه 
ومأخذين صور من جوازات. ممن 5 شهور تقريبا 
فيه أمل يطلعلنا الجواز

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر الله ................

----------


## بنت العين 86

هيه والله بعدنا ما سوينا مقابلة ويوم الوالدة راجعت قالوا لها اسمكم موجود في اللستة بس اتريوا الاتصال وللحين ونحن على أعصابا بس محد دق ابي اعرف بدو يتصلون في الدفعة الثانية ولا يتريون يخلصون من الدفعة الاولى قبل








حتى نحن نفــس المووضوع 


يوم نراجعهم يقولو انتو مستوفين الشروط واساميكم موجوده .. بس نتريا الاتصـآل اينا من ابوظبي عشان نسويلكم مقـآبله 




ياليــت حد يخربنــآ شو الســآلفه

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

السلام عليككم

احنآ اتصلوآ لنآ ورحنآ وسوينآ مقآبله وحدده  وبصصمنآ 
بس مآ دقولنآ ندفع 

للعلم نحن مخلصين من تآريخ 5-2 
هل بنككون في الدفععه الثآنيه ! 

وعن المقابلآت شي مقآبله ثآنيه !


ويزآج الله خخير ..

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

نحن سوينا مقابلتين ودفعنا الرسوم وبعدنا نتريا 

الله كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

عندي كم سؤال مهم للي استلموا الجنسية
1- هل فيه واحده منكم الام جنسيتها بالتجنس ؟
2- هل فيه واحده منكم الاب يمني الجنسية ؟
3- هل فيه واحده منكم الاب غير خليجي ( سوري - مصري - اردني ........ الخ ) ؟
4- هل فيه واحده منكم حصلت الجنسية كابنة مواطنه وهي متزوجه غير مواطن او متزوجه بدون ؟
4- هل فيه واحده منكم مواطنه ابنها حصل الجنسية كابن مواطنه وهو متزوج غير مواطنه او متزوج فتاة من البدون ؟

----------


## fresh hear

اللي اعرفه انه اللي فالدفعه الثانيه ( الكشف الثاني) سو بس مقابله وحده وبصمو وبعدهم يالسين يقابلون ويبصمون ؟ في حد من الدفعه الثانيه سوى مقابله ثانيه ؟؟ او دقولهم لمقابله ثانيه ؟؟

----------


## حراير-3

بنات بصراحة انا ما فهمت حد يفهمني هل تم حصر الاسما الابنا المواطنات للدفعة الثانية؟ وهل نحن اللي محد طلب اوراقنا ولاحد اتصل فينا نحن من الدفعة الثالثة؟ مع ان مقدمين في سنة2000 وشكرا

----------


## ام حمدددده

> بنات بصراحة انا ما فهمت حد يفهمني هل تم حصر الاسما الابنا المواطنات للدفعة الثانية؟ وهل نحن اللي محد طلب اوراقنا ولاحد اتصل فينا نحن من الدفعة الثالثة؟ مع ان مقدمين في سنة2000 وشكرا


حراير الدفعه الثانيه نصهم من الاسماء اللي خلاص اتوافق عليها زمان و نصهم بيكونون من طلابات التقديم الجديده ..... انا بعد نفس مشكلتج ما اتصلولوي يعني نحنا كشفنا بعده ما بدوو فيه ...... اكيييد بيي يووم يتصلولنا الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يفرجها على الجميع 

و كل تأخيرة و فيها خيرة

----------


## ام جوجو99

> هيه والله بعدنا ما سوينا مقابلة ويوم الوالدة راجعت قالوا لها اسمكم موجود في اللستة بس اتريوا الاتصال وللحين ونحن على أعصابا بس محد دق ابي اعرف بدو يتصلون في الدفعة الثانية ولا يتريون يخلصون من الدفعة الاولى قبل


يا هلا ... احنا من الدفعه الثانية الحمدلله سوينا المقابلة وبصمنا مخلصين بس نتريا يدقولنا ان شاء الله
الله يسهل اموركم ان شاءالله

----------


## حراير-3

مشكوره اختي ام حمده ما قصرتي والله يفرج علينا وعلي جميع ابنا المواطنات

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

يالله يا رحمن تيسر لنا امورنا

----------


## المتفائلة

يا رب يسر أمور أبناءنا و احفظ شيوخنا و أبعد عن بلادنا السوء 
صباح التفاؤل

----------


## ملكان

سبحان اللّه وبحمده...

----------


## Em Wesam

الله ييسر أمور الجميع يا رب

----------


## عبرات

للرفع

----------


## missarmada

(( لا الدين ولا الاخلاق ولا الاعراف ولا التربية تخلينا نفرح لجزء من الابناء على حساب ابناء آخرين انظلمو بسبب شرط تاريخ حصول الام على الجنسية))

كلام من احد الامهات في التويتر... الله يكون في عون الجميع... والله يسهل امورنا ويحنن اللجنة المكلفة على ابناء المواطنات

سنين انتظروا ويوم يت فرحتهم بقرار رئيس الدولة... ضاعت احلام نصهم.

----------


## قارورة العسل

ربى يوفقهم

----------


## aloonood

صباااااح الخير للجميع ...

نتمني للجميع بالتوفيق ..

وان شاء الله اي دور كل ابناء المواطنات وكلهم يحصلون ,,,

لانه بصراحه اغلبية البيوت مب فرحانين لانه نص افراد الاسرة حصلوا والنص الاخر للاسف لا ...والسبب انهم مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية نتمتي من اللجنة النظر فالقرار لانه العدد كبير ..لانه حرام من سنين ينتظرون وفالنهاية يتبخر الحلم بقرار غريب ...

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يوفق الجميع و يحقق امنياته

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتفرج همومنا واتيسرامورنا واتفرحنا واتفرح امهاتنا

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

الله يسر الامور ..

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الصراحه الموضوع طووول واييد 

نحن متعطلين بطايقنا منتهيه وجوازاتنا واقاماتنا شوه نسوي نجدد ولا نتريا ؟؟

----------


## missarmada

على التويتر من شوي
اللواء ناصر النهالي ((السلام عليكم يا أخوان بخصوص الأستفسارات عن كشوفات أبناء المواطنات هناك كشوفات أخرى تقوم فرق العمل بحصر وإعدادها في كشوفات حتى يتم الإنتهاء من جميع الحالات المستوفيه للشروط))

ولين احينه ماشي خبر عن اللي موليدن قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية.
يالله صبرنا....

----------


## السلامات

> على التويتر من شوي
> اللواء ناصر النهالي ((السلام عليكم يا أخوان بخصوص الأستفسارات عن كشوفات أبناء المواطنات هناك كشوفات أخرى تقوم فرق العمل بحصر وإعدادها في كشوفات حتى يتم الإنتهاء من جميع الحالات المستوفيه للشروط))
> 
> ولين احينه ماشي خبر عن اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية.
> يالله صبرنا....


..
..

أنا شفت تويتر وكلام اللواء ناصر العوضي المنهالي

*خلاصة الموضوع ::* سوف يتم فتح باب التسجيل لهم .... *بعد الانتهاء* للي مستوفين الشروط

عشان ما تصير الزحمه ... ويخلصون الكشوفات ... بالأولوية 

وأنا أتوقع ان الكل بيحصل ... سواء اللي قبل اكتساب الام .. او .. بعد اكتساب الام

لأن هذا قرار رئيس دولة انتشر بشكل كبير في وسائل الاعلام ... 

..

^_^

..

..

----------


## حراير-3

مشكوره اختي السلامات طمنتي خواتج وبالتوفيق لجميع ابنا المواطنات

----------


## حراير-3

للرفع

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

للرفع ..

----------


## المتفائلة

الله يوفق الجميع و يفرحون بالاستلام

----------


## بنت العين 86

نــزين في دفعــه ثــآلثــه ؟؟

----------


## fresh hear

> نــزين في دفعــه ثــآلثــه ؟؟


الغتليه هم بعدهم يشتغلون ع الدفعه الثانيه بس اللي فهمناه من كلامهم ان هم مستمرين لين يخلصون كل المستوفين للشروط يعني اذا فيه مستوفين للشروط ما نزلت اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه معناته في دفعه ثالثه 
الله يوفق الجميع ويسهل عليهم يارب

----------


## أمووووووونة

يالله فرجك يا رحيم سهل أمورنا يالله 

الحمدلله كل اللي قدموا ويانا استلموا إلا نحن حتى اللي قدموا بعدنا استلموا 

اللهم لك الحمد قبل الرضا ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا

----------


## ملكان

بالتوفيج...

----------


## ملكان

بالتوفيج...

----------


## المتفائلة

كل تأخيرة و فيها خيرة 
سنين و نتريا فعادي نتريا شهور 
فالحمد لله على كل حال 

يا رب يكون الفرج قريب

----------


## A Programmer

في البداية احب اشكر السيدة / ام بدر وزوجها على هذا الموضوع المتميز وبوركت جهودكم لايصال للمعلومه لهذه الفئة والتي استفدنا منها كثيراً . 
وايضاً شكرا لجميع السيدات وبنات المواطنات لتعاونهم المستمر في ايصال الفائدة لكل من يحتاجها .

وبأذن العلي القدير سوف نسمع اخبار مفرحه لكل فرد ينتظرها 
ما علينا غير الصبر فهو مفتاح الفرج 

والله يكتب مافيه الخير للجميع

----------


## جمالي دلع

في من دفعة 1117 ماستلم صح !!

^^

لان على اتصالي مفروض الاسبوع اللي طاف و هالاسبوع يحصلون

والله يوفق

----------


## ورده حمراء

نحن من دفعه 1117 
بعدنا ما استلمنا نترياء المسج والاتصال 
يا الله يا كريم في هذا الشهر نستلم الجنسية 
كل ابناء المواطنات اللي ما استلموا يستلمون

----------


## حراير-3

للرفع

----------


## حبي w

و نحن بعد من دفعه 1117 
ان شاء الله خييييييييييييير و يينا الاتصااااااااااااال...
و ترى كل تاخيرة فيها خيرة...

----------


## سوارة

الله ييسر اموركم

----------


## ظبية الخير

الحمدالله على كل شي

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

يآرب يآرب كمملنآ ششهريين من التقدييييم >< 

ومآ في اي خخبببر !! 

يالله يارب ما يمر هالششهر والا امورنآ مخلصه ونستلم 

يااااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااارب

----------


## جمالي دلع

امين يارب

فديتكم جميعا

الخيره فيما يختاره الله

و اكيد في هالتاخير خير لنا و لكم

امين يارب و ان شاء الله مثل ما دعيتو ما يخلص شهر 4


الا كل دفعة 1117 محصلة و يخلصون الدفعات اللي بعدها بسرعة و تكون الفرحة تشمل الكل يارب

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

نحن من الدفعه الاولى 1117 ولين الحينه لا مسج ولا اتصال بس دفعنا الرسوم قبل شهر تقريبا اول ما صدر المرسوم

----------


## حراير-3

يا رب اتوفقنا

----------


## حراير-3

يارب اتوفقنا

----------


## المتفائلة

يا رب اتفرحنا عن قريب بالاستلام

----------


## ظبية الخير

اللهم يامن يبسط الرزق لمن يشاءمن عباده ويقدر في هذه الساعة
ابسط لنا ولأخي قارئ هذه الرد والدينا وأزواجنا وذرياتنا وإخواننا 
وأخواتنا من المسلمين من أنوارك و بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ومغفرتك وفضلك 
وشفائك وعافيتك وسترك وهدايتك وتوفيقك وتيسيرك وعلمك وتفريجك ونصرك ونورك 
وبركتك وهداك

اللهم ماسألناك من خير فأعطنا
ومالم نسألك فابتدئنا به
وماقصرت عنه آمالنا من الخيرات فبلغنا
ولا تحرمنا خير ماعندك بشر ماعندنا من الذنوب والآثام
اللهم وبلغنا جميعا فيما يرضيك آمالنا
واجعل لنا من كل هم مخرجا
ومن كل ضيق مخرجا
ومن كل بلاء عافية
اللهم وارزقنا من حيث لانحتسب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إنا كنا من الظالمين
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## قارورة العسل

الله كريم

----------


## حراير-3

> اللهم يامن يبسط الرزق لمن يشاءمن عباده ويقدر في هذه الساعة
> ابسط لنا ولأخي قارئ هذه الرد والدينا وأزواجنا وذرياتنا وإخواننا 
> وأخواتنا من المسلمين من أنوارك و بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ومغفرتك وفضلك 
> وشفائك وعافيتك وسترك وهدايتك وتوفيقك وتيسيرك وعلمك وتفريجك ونصرك ونورك اللهم امين
> وبركتك وهداك
> 
> اللهم ماسألناك من خير فأعطنا
> ومالم نسألك فابتدئنا به
> وماقصرت عنه آمالنا من الخيرات فبلغنا
> ...

----------


## حراير-3

وينها اختنا الغالية ام بدر ؟ الحين كملنا شهر ما ندري عنها

----------


## ام جوجو99

الله ييسر الامور إن شاء الله

----------


## aloonood

الحمدلله عكل حال ...

وبأذن الواحد الاحد الكل راح اي دوره ويستلم ...

كالعاده لازم نذكر انه الصبر مفتاح الفرج ...

دعواتكم لكل ابناء المواطنات انه تتيسر امورهم ويحصلون ..مع انه الدفعه الثانيه تأخرت شوي والسبب يمكن انه العدد راح يكون ضعف الدفعه الاولي

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

يآلله يآرب .. 

يالله يآرب تيسر الاممور ..

----------


## المتفائلة

> الحمدلله عكل حال ...
> 
> وبأذن الواحد الاحد الكل راح اي دوره ويستلم ...
> 
> كالعاده لازم نذكر انه الصبر مفتاح الفرج ...
> 
> دعواتكم لكل ابناء المواطنات انه تتيسر امورهم ويحصلون ..مع انه الدفعه الثانيه تأخرت شوي والسبب يمكن انه العدد راح يكون ضعف الدفعه الاولي


صدقج الصبر مفتاح الصبر 

و كل تأخيرة و فيها خيرة 

لكن الإنسان بطبعه عجول و الدفعة الثانية أتاخرت وايد و الله يفرجها على الجميع

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

 :3: 

 :26: 

 :20:

----------


## maryam nasib

> دعينا ان الله يرزق ابناء المواطنات الجنسيه 
> الحين ندعي ان الله يصبر ابناء المواطنات ويطولون بالهم اشوي ^__^*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيتها منج,,,




> الهم اجز عنا خليفه بن زايد خير الجزاء و اجعل عمله لتجنيس ابناء المواطنات صالحا يشفع له يوم القيامه و افرح قلبه و يسر امره و عافه يارب العالمين 
> الهم ارض عنه ووالده و اهله


اللهم اااااااااااااااامين




> ريلي يخبرني 
> يقلي لو شفتوا وجوه ابناء المواطنات وهم يستلمون جنسياتهم 
> على تعبير ريلي 
> وجوهم من الفرحه كالقمر ليلة البدر في تمامه 
> يقلبون دفتر خلاصة القيد مليون مره ... اشكالهم عجيبه وملامح وجوهم لا توصف ..كانت لوحه معبره ... لولا الحياء كان صورهم ريلي ههههههه 
> من جد فرحانين لكم .... خلاص ما بنسميكم ابناء المواطنات
> فرحانين لكم يا ابناء زايد وخليفه ابناء دولة الامارات العربيه المتحده 
> 
> وعقبال الاخوات اللي ما استلموا الفرحه قربت صوبهم بإذن الله


يالله يا رب ترزق زوجي هالفرحه، وترزق كل امرأه اماراتية هالفرحة بشوفة عيالها مرتاحين باذن الله




> مساء الخير أخواتي 
> من يومين وصلت لنا مسجات اصدار خلاصات القيد لعيالي كل واحد على موبايله ، والبارحه اتصلو بنا طلبو حضورهم الساعه 10 الصبح لاستلام خلاصات القيد وتسليم جوازاتهم ، ويوم سارو يلسوهم في قاعه مع عدد بسيط من ابناء المواطنات اللي اتصلو بهم وسوو لهم محاضرة في حب الوطن وضرورة الانتماء والولاء للدوله و فهموهم حقوقهم وواجباتهم ووقعوهم على اوراق اعتقد انها اقرار بمعرفة واجباتهم اتجاه الدوله والالتزام بشروط منح الجنسية ، لكنهم ما سلموهم الخلاصه قالو لهم بيتصلون فيهم مره ثانيه لاستلامها


ماشالله الف مبروك

والصراحة حبيت فكرة المحاضرة..





الاخت ام بدر وينها؟؟ عسى خير؟؟؟

----------


## ss91

مشكورة ما قصرتي
جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله

----------


## المتفائلة

مساء السعادة و الفرح 
على حسب كلام أكثر الناس أن الدفعة الثانية جريب 
ربيعتي خبرتني أن وحدة من أهلهم استلموا و أن الدفعة الثانية جريب الله كريم 
إن شاء الله ما ايخلص هذا الاسبوع و إلا تنزل الدفعة الثانية قولوا آميييييييييييييييين 

توفيقك يا رب 
توفيقك يا رب
توفيقك يا رب
توفيقك يا رب
توفيقك يا رب
توفيقك يا رب
توفيقك يا رب

----------


## حراير-3

ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## آهـات

سمعت ان الدفعه الثانيه بتنزل يوم الاحد او الاثنين ان شاء الله يكون فيها جميع ابناء المواطنات يا رب

----------


## أمووووووونة

ان شاء الله خير 

الدفعة الاولى مب كلهم استلموا رغم مرور شهر واسبوع على صدور المرسوم 


الله كريم

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

ام بدر ووديمه ويييينككن !


ععسى المانع خخير ..

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

> ان شاء الله خير 
> 
> الدفعة الاولى مب كلهم استلموا رغم مرور شهر واسبوع على صدور المرسوم 
> 
> 
> الله كريم


هيه صح نحن ما استلمنا كيف الدفعه الاولى ما خلصوها والدفعه الثانيه بتنزل يعني لخبطه الموضوع

----------


## aloonood

صباح الخيررررررررات .....

سمعنا اخبار حلوة ..انه الدفعه الثانيه جريب بتنزل وانه هاليومين كان شي اجتماعات متواصله لحل موضوع ابناء المواطنات الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ...

اذا وحده عندها معلومه تفيدنا ...

والله يسهل الامور عكل ابناء المواطنات ...لانهم صدق يستاهلون وايد صبروا سنين من الصبر ...

----------


## المتفائلة

> صباح الخيررررررررات .....
> 
> سمعنا اخبار حلوة ..انه الدفعه الثانيه جريب بتنزل وانه هاليومين كان شي اجتماعات متواصله لحل موضوع ابناء المواطنات الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ...
> 
> اذا وحده عندها معلومه تفيدنا ...
> 
> والله يسهل الامور عكل ابناء المواطنات ...لانهم صدق يستاهلون وايد صبروا سنين من الصبر ...


 صباحج سعادة اختي و الله يبشرج بالخير دائما 
أفرحتي قلوبنا على الصبح 
و إن شاء الله الفرج قريب 
إن شاء الله تكتمل فرحة ولدي بالتخرج و استلام الجنسية في هذا الشهر 
و الله يوفق جميع ابناء المواطنات

----------


## ملكان

ربي ايسهل الاموووووور..

----------


## maryam nasib

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله، رب فرّج هموم أبناء المواطنات اجمعين وبلغهم فرحة استلام الجنسية عاجلاً غير آجل..

قولوا امين

----------


## المتفائلة

آمييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ام جوجو99

> صباح الخيررررررررات .....
> 
> سمعنا اخبار حلوة ..انه الدفعه الثانيه جريب بتنزل وانه هاليومين كان شي اجتماعات متواصله لحل موضوع ابناء المواطنات الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ...
> 
> اذا وحده عندها معلومه تفيدنا ...
> 
> والله يسهل الامور عكل ابناء المواطنات ...لانهم صدق يستاهلون وايد صبروا سنين من الصبر ...


آآآآآآآمييييييييين يا رب
الله يبشرج بالخير ان شاءالله

----------


## حراير-3

اختي aloonood هل ابنا المواطنات اللي مولودين قبل تجنيس الام بيكونون من ضمن الدفعة الثانية؟ او بعدهم يسوون اجتماعات

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

الله يسسمع منككم يارب يارب

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام جوجو99

رررررررررررفع

----------


## missarmada

الله يوفق الجميع ان شالله
ويسهل اموركم ويفرحنا معاكم ياااارب

ودي استانس ودي اشوف الفرحه تعم

----------


## جمالي دلع

هي بنات ترى في ناس للحين ماستلمت و يتريون دورهم من دفعة 1117

دام دفعتو المبلغ و سويتو البصمات ماعليكم شر ان شاء الله

بيي دوركم

لان مثل ما قلت الموظف قال اي حد دفع لا يحاتي بيي دوره و لا ما كانو بيدفعونه

بس العدد كبير و لازم يوزعون الخلاصات و الجناسي بدون اي اغلاط

الله يوفقنا و يوفقكم و يعم الفرح ان شاء الله

عقبال الجميع

----------


## حراير-3

> الله يوفق الجميع ان شالله
> ويسهل اموركم ويفرحنا معاكم ياااارب
> 
> ودي استانس ودي اشوف الفرحه تعم 😄


اللهم امين

----------


## السلامات

*..

ان شاء الله راح تحل فئة ( المولودين قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية )

لأن هذا قرار رئيس دولة ... وبعدين اصلاً الدولة تشجع على زيادة أعداد المواطنين

ليش ما تكمل الفرحة ... ويعلنون للناس ... ان تم فتح باب التسجيل لهذه الفئة

..

معقولة هناك بعض العوايل ( نصهم مواطنين .. ونصهم وافدين ) ... الله يستر

..

ان شاء الله .. الشيخ منصور .. والشيخ سيف بن زايد .. ما راح يقصرون

..

..*

----------


## المتفائلة

مساء الخيرات 
ما زلنا بانتظار الإعلان عن الدفعة الثانية 
و في أنباء اتقول إنه مستحيل الإعلان عن الدفعة الثانية إلا عند ما ينتهون من الدفعة الأولى 
بس الصراحة صعب الانتظار 

الله يوفقك الجميع

----------


## زخراوية ال

لجنة تجنيس أبناء المواطنات ترفع لرئيس الدولة أسماء 930 ممن استوفوا شروط اكتساب الجنسية
المصدر: أبوظبي - وامالتاريخ: 07 أبريل 2012 رفعت لجنة تنفيذ توجيهات صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة، بشأن تجنيس أبناء المواطنات، كشوفاً بأسماء 930 من أبناء المواطنات ممن استوفوا الشروط التي تؤهلهم لاكتساب جنسية الدولة عند بلوغهم الثامنة عشرة، وذلك لاستصدار المراسيم الخاصة بهم وفق الإجراءات والخطوات القانونية المتبعة.

وكانت اللجنة قد اعتمدت هذه الكشوف الواردة من وزارة الداخلية خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد بقصر الرئاسة، برئاسة نائب وزير شؤون الرئاسة رئيس اللجنة، أحمد جمعة الزعابي، وحضور ممثلين عن وزارة شؤون الرئاسة والمجلس الأعلى للأمن الوطني وجهاز أمن الدولة ووزارة الداخلية.

يذكر أن اللجنة، كلفت وزارة الداخلية بحصر الفئات المستحقة جميعها من أبناء المواطنات والمستوفية لشروط اكتساب الجنسية، وإعداد القوائم النهائية للفئات المشار إليها ورفعها إلى وزارة شؤون الرئاسة التي سترفع توصياتها بهذا الشأن إلى صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة ، لإصدار المراسيم الخاصة بهم.

يشار إلى أن صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة، كان قد أصدر بتاريخ 2 فبراير الماضي، مراسيم اتحادية بمنح الجنسية لألف و117 من أبناء المواطنات الذين استوفوا الشروط اللازمة لاكتسابهم الجنسية، وذلك بموجب أمر صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة بمنح أبناء المواطنات جنسية الدولة عند بلوغهم سن 18 عاماً.

وتقضي التوجيهات السامية أيضاً بمعاملة أبناء المواطنات معاملة المواطنين في مجالي التعليم والخدمات الصحية وإتاحة المشاركة لهم في الأنشطة
الرياضية جميعها ومعاملتهم معاملة المواطنين في هذا المجال.

الامارات اليوم

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح الابتسامة و الفرح 

ألف ألف ألف مبروك للدفعة الثانية و إن شاء الله أسماء اعيالي اتكون معاهم و الله يفرح الجميع

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر 

الله يطول بعمر شيوخنا و يحفظهم من كل سوء و يحفظ إماراتنا الحبيبة

----------


## نور 2006

ما فهمت هل هذي الاسماء هي اسماء جميع ابناء المواطنات المستوفية الشروط و لا بعد في دفعه ثالثه لان في كثير من ابناء المواطنات ما سووا مقابلات

----------


## ام حمدددده

احين ال 930 كلهم اتقابلووو ولا بعدهم؟؟

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

يااااااااااااااااارب نكككون منهممم ياااااااااااارب

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

> احين ال 930 كلهم اتقابلووو ولا بعدهم؟؟



اكككيد

لانهم قالوا انهم استوفوا الششروط معنآته انهم سسو مقابلات وقدموا كل اوراقههم .. 


يارب توفيقك ..

----------


## حراير-3

هل ابنا المواطنات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية من ضمن الدفعة الثانية او الدفعة الثالثة؟ افيدونا يزاكم الله خير

----------


## السلامات

القرار من رئيس الدولة كان واضح ( تجنيس أبناء المواطنات ) مب تجنيس أبناء المواطنة اللي حصلت الجنسية قبل ولادة الابن ، الحين إخوان من ام وحدة فرق بينهم سنة ... ( واحد يحصل والثاني لا )

...؟؟..

----------


## نور 2006

للرفع

----------


## أمووووووونة

مبررررررررروكين الدفعة الثانية نزلت 


930 اسم

----------


## حراير-3

> القرار من رئيس الدولة كان واضح ( تجنيس أبناء المواطنات ) مب تجنيس أبناء المواطنة اللي حصلت الجنسية قبل ولادة الابن ، الحين إخوان من ام وحدة فرق بينهم سنة ... ( واحد يحصل والثاني لا ) الله يعينا ويعين الجميع ما لنا الاصبر
> 
> ...؟؟..

----------


## حراير-3

الله يعينا ويعين الجميع ما لنا الاصبر

----------


## بنت العين 86

ابـآ افهم في دفعــه ثــآلثـــه ؟؟؟

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

ونحن متى دورنا ؟؟

----------


## maryam nasib

يالله هانت الحمدلله

ويا بنات لا تزعلون من الشروط تراها كلها لمصلحة البلاد، يعني الاخوان احيانا مايكونون شرات بعض، وعادي تلقين واحد غير عنهم، يعني عادي في البيت الواحد تلقين كلهم اوك وواحد خارج عن القاعده
عشان جذي الدولة تشوف كل واحد بروحه، وهذا انسب ويميل للحق اكثر، لان فرضا لو لقينا في بيت واحد ، شخص واحد طايش وراعي مشاكل، هل معناته انهم ما بيعطون اخوانه بعد عشان واحد راعي مشاكل وسوابق؟ اكيد لا.. عشان جذي هم يشوفون ملف كل واحد بروحه ويتعاملون معاه على اساس انه شخص مستقل، ولا تنسون انهم يشوفون سفراته ويراقبون ملفه كامل وين راح ووين يا وشو اهتماماته ونشاطاته، عشان هذا يكون الانسب للبلاد، وصدقوني كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة

هذي انا اشوف سوالف قاعده تصير جدامي في البيت الواحد، بالفعل في 4 اخوان وماعندهم خوات، بس واحد منهم ما خلا مكان ماراح له وخاصة ايران، ونشاطاته تختلف عن البقية، فملفه مطول عن بقية اخوانه، الكل مسوين لهم مقابلات وجذي الا هو.. وشكله بيطول وايد بعد.. 

صحيح ان الام وحده، بس الواحد بعد ما يبلغ 18 سنة تراه يحدد اختياراته بعيد عن رضا او رفض الام لهالقرارات.. يعني يكوّن لنفسه شخصية مستقله،
فعشان جذي اصبروا، واقول لكل ام شافت نص عيالها متجنسين ونصلهم لا.. اتريي.. ولا تزعلين.. وارضي باللي الله كتبه، لان في النهاية المستحق.. بياخذه.. سواء اليوم ولا بعد 20 سنة.. لكن الغير مستحق ماراح ياخذه..
هالله هالله يا حريمنا بتربية عيالكم التربية الصالحه وابعادهم عن الفساد عشان يصيرون ذخر للبلاد..

لا تزعلون من كلامي.. ووالله ما اتمنى الا ان كل وحده تفرح بتجنيس اعيالها يا رب.. بس اصبروا... (إن مع العسر يسرا)

----------


## `OM BADR`

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البدايه حبيت اقول لاخواتي السموحه على الغياب بسبب امور اجبرتني على عدم الدخول 

انا متابعه معاكم الموضوع بس في الفتره الاخيره كانت الامور مثل ماهي وما كان في اي تغيرات 

الحين بعد صدور القرار الاخير من رئيس الدوله بتكون في اسئله كثيره حول هذا الموضوع 

اولا أحب اتكلم عن الدفعه الثانيه 930 اسم 

هاذي الدفعه مثلها مثل الدفعه الاولى اللي استوفت الشروط .. لان من المعلوم ان بعض الاخوات استدعوهم وسو مقابله بس ما نزل اسمهم في المرسوم القديم 
كملوهم في هاذي الدفعه .. طبعا هاذي الدفعه 930 بحاجه الى انتضار مرسوم من رئيس الدوله مثل سابقتها 

اما بخصوص اللي استوفوا الشروط وبعد ما نادوهم 
احب اقلهم انهم سجلوهم وبلغ عددهم الاجمالي قرابة 3000 شخص ممن استوفوا الشروط فقط 
والان يتم الاتصال بهم للتحضير للمقابله واستكمال الاوراق الناقصه .. كل ام تتحلى بالصبر لين ما يتم الاتصال بها لان العمل بيكون منظم وفق للمواعيد 
وسيتم رفع الاسماء الى رئيس الدوله بالدفعات كما هو متبع حاليا 

اما بخصوص اللي نزل اسمهم في المرسوم وللحين ما استلموا جوازاتهم 
الاجراءات الى الان ماشيه والتجنيس لازال مستمر من قبل قرار اللجنه الاستشاريه اللي اتحدد الاشخاص اللي يستلمون الجوازات .. يتحلون بالصبر .

اما بخصوص الاشخاص اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
يتم النظر في كيفية اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
الام اللي اكتسب الجنسيه بحكم القانون بتعريف اللجنه 
الماده 2 فقره ( أ ) والتي تنص على :-
يعتبر مواطنا بحكم القانون :
أ - العربي المتوطن فى احدي الامارات الاعضاء عام 1925 او قبلها الذي حافظ على اقامته العادية فيها حتي تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وتعتبر اقامة الاصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع .

اما الاحكام الاخرى ما بيشملهم التجنيس لحين صدور قرار بأمرهم 
واللي تبي تعرف عن حالها في كيفية الاكتساب اتسير الجوازات تسألهم وبيعطوها اجابه كافيه لان هذا الموضوع في تفصيل طويل 


في النهايه انا اسفه على طول الغيبه 
واعتذر من اخواتي لعدم استقبال الرسائل الخاصه

----------


## maryam nasib

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه شكلج تأذيتي وايد من اسألتنا.. عساج ع القوه
بس صدق كنتي تريحينا من مشواير وتخلينا مستعدات وجاهزات ونختصر على نفسنا الوقت في حال اكمال الاجراءات..

اتمنى ما تقاطعينا.. ترا في ناس ماعندها وقت تسمع لااخبار او تشوف جرايد.. وما تعرف شي في الاجراءات وبالحسره يطلعون يوم اجازه.. واخر شي يروح هاليوم ع الفاضي لانهم ماكانوا يدرون شو المطلوب وشو الناقص، 

والمسوحه منج

----------


## برق لمع

> اما بخصوص الاشخاص اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
> يتم النظر في كيفية اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
> الام اللي اكتسب الجنسيه بحكم القانون بتعريف اللجنه 
> الماده 2 فقره ( أ ) والتي تنص على :-
> يعتبر مواطنا بحكم القانون :
> أ - العربي المتوطن فى احدي الامارات الاعضاء عام 1925 او قبلها الذي حافظ على اقامته العادية فيها حتي تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وتعتبر اقامة الاصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع .
> 
> اما الاحكام الاخرى ما بيشملهم التجنيس لحين صدور قرار بأمرهم


شو يعني عربي متوطن ما فهمت يعني تجنس ولا كيف

----------


## وديمـه

الاسامي الـ 930 الي انزلت كلهم سوو ومقابلات وخلصو واستوفو الشروط وتم اعتماد اسمائهم بناء على ذلك
طبعا الحين تم الاعتماد .. وباجي انه يصدر لهم المرسوم والي هو آخر مرحله ملف الطلب.. والاسماء الـ 930 ما بينعلن عنها لين ينزل لها المرسوم
وبعد ما يصدر لهم المرسوم بيتم طلبهم في ادارة الجنسيه فالاماره الي يتبعون لها عشان يرووحون يدفعون رسوم استخراج خلاصة القيد وبعدها راح يتم طلبهم في بوظبي " الاداره العامه " لأستلام خلاصات القيد 
........
ومعى العلم انه اهل الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117 ما استلمو كلهم .. باجي عدد بسيط منهم ما استلم بعده 
وان شاء الله بيخلصونهم قريب وكلهم بيستلمون وبيرتاحون 
..... 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك للي استلمو واخلصو من الدفعه الاولى والي بعدهم يتريون استلامهم
وألف ألف ألف مبروك للي اعتمدو اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه .. وعقبال ما ينزل مرسومهم ويستلمون
وعقبال كل المستحقين الي يتريون دورهم
والله يفرجها واييسرها ع الجميع

----------


## maryam nasib

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك للي استلمو واخلصو من الدفعه الاولى والي بعدهم يتريون استلامهم
> وألف ألف ألف مبروك للي اعتمدو اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه .. وعقبال ما ينزل مرسومهم ويستلمون
> وعقبال كل المستحقين الي يتريون دورهم
> والله يفرجها واييسرها ع الجميع


اللهم اممممممممممممييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## المتفائلة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في البدايه حبيت اقول لاخواتي السموحه على الغياب بسبب امور اجبرتني على عدم الدخول 
> 
> انا متابعه معاكم الموضوع بس في الفتره الاخيره كانت الامور مثل ماهي وما كان في اي تغيرات 
> 
> الحين بعد صدور القرار الاخير من رئيس الدوله بتكون في اسئله كثيره حول هذا الموضوع 
> 
> اولا أحب اتكلم عن الدفعه الثانيه 930 اسم 
> ...


 هلا بج أختي الفاضلة أم بدر نورتي المكان 

احنا عاذرينج جزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج ما قصرتي كفيتي و وفيتي 

و الله يطول بعمر شيوخنا و يحفظهم ما بيقصرون 

و إن شاء الله يكون اسم اعيالي ضمن هاي الدفعة و إن شاء الله ايي اليوم اللي ابشركم ياستلام اعيالي الجنسية 

و الله يوفق جميع اخواتي المواطنات

----------


## المتفائلة

> الاسامي الـ 930 الي انزلت كلهم سوو ومقابلات وخلصو واستوفو الشروط وتم اعتماد اسمائهم بناء على ذلك
> طبعا الحين تم الاعتماد .. وباجي انه يصدر لهم المرسوم والي هو آخر مرحله ملف الطلب.. والاسماء الـ 930 ما بينعلن عنها لين ينزل لها المرسوم
> وبعد ما يصدر لهم المرسوم بيتم طلبهم في ادارة الجنسيه فالاماره الي يتبعون لها عشان يرووحون يدفعون رسوم استخراج خلاصة القيد وبعدها راح يتم طلبهم في بوظبي " الاداره العامه " لأستلام خلاصات القيد 
> ........
> ومعى العلم انه اهل الدفعه الاولى الـ 1117 ما استلمو كلهم .. باجي عدد بسيط منهم ما استلم بعده 
> وان شاء الله بيخلصونهم قريب وكلهم بيستلمون وبيرتاحون 
> ..... 
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك للي استلمو واخلصو من الدفعه الاولى والي بعدهم يتريون استلامهم
> وألف ألف ألف مبروك للي اعتمدو اساميهم فالدفعه الثانيه .. وعقبال ما ينزل مرسومهم ويستلمون
> ...


 الله يبشرج بالخير تسلمين أختي الفاضلة و جزاج الله خير كفيتي و وفيتي 
و الله يبارك في حياتج و يسعدج دنيا و آخرة 

و إن شاء الله يكون اسم اعيالي ضمن الدفعة اللي انرفعت لاصدار المرسوم لأنهم قابلوا من شهرين 

و الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى 

دعواتكم خواتي العزيزات 

و الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## missarmada

يا ناس مافهمت موضوع قانون الخاص بالابناء اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية

اللي فاهمه تفهمني،،، تعبنا من الشروط والقوانين اللي تطلع فجاة

----------


## عبرات

ونحن يا أم بدر ..اعتقد يسمونا اصحاب المراسيم .. يعني مخلصين التبصيم والمقابلات قبل لا ينزل قرار رئيس الدولة ..تقريبا على آخر 2010

----------


## fresh hear

مشكورين ع الاخبار الحلوه الله يوفق الجميع وما تخلص هالسنة الا وتنفرج كل همومنا يا رب .. 
اختي مسارمادااللي فهمته من كلام اختي العزيزه ام بدر ان اذا كانت الام مواطنه بحكم القانون راح يعطون عيالها المولودين قبل لا تاخذ الجنسيه الجواز واللي امهاتهم بالتجنس راح ينظرون لموضوعهم بعدين .. اسمحولي اذا فهمت غلط بس هذا اللي فهمته من كلامها وان شاءالله بتنفرج اكثروا من التسبيح والاستغفار الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## حراير-3

بنات يعني مب كل الامهات اللي مكتسبين الجنسية بحكم قانون عيالها بيحصلون جنسية اذاكان مولودين قبل تجنيس الام

----------


## حراير-3

بخصوص العربي المتوطن في احدي الامارات الاعضا عام ١٩٢٥ يعني تقريبا ٨٧ سنة لوقلنا امهاتنا ما كانو مولودين علشان يكونون موجودين في هاي السنة*

----------


## أم الفيصل

مبروك للدفعة الجديدة و الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## فدى UAE

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

تخيلوا خواتي نحن مسويين مقابلة ومستوفين الشروط من الدفعة الاولى بس الوالدة استغربت انه ما دقولنا وكل ما تراجع يقولون تحت الاجراء واخر شي نكتشف ان اوارقنا واوراق غيرنا عاقينها في كوتون في المحلية وناسينها مادري مضيعينها عسب جيه معاملتنا ما مشت لانها ما طلعت من المحلية واخر شي قالوا حق الوالدة سوري نحن نسينا هالاوراق 

ماعرف شو اسميه استهتار ولا لامبالاة المفروض ان يكون في اهتمام لان هالموضوع يتعلق عليه مستقبل ناس وايديين يعني لو ما راجعنا وتريينا كانت مستحيل اوراقنا تتحرك 

خواتي كل وحدة تروح تراجع وتم على راسهم لان في ناس ماعندهم ضمير ومستخفين بقرار شيوخنا

----------


## جمالي دلع

ام بدر

او البنات اللي عندها معلومة

يعني الحين لمن الشاب او البنت بتحصل على الجنسية و الجواز الاماراتي

كيف بتتعامل 

خلاص كنهم مواطنين في كل شي !!


و لا في امور ما بتشملهم !!


سوري بس قريت مكتوب بيتعاملون كمواطنين في مجال الدراسة و الصحة و الرياضة

بس اقصد من ناحية اذا بيداوم بيحصل راتب المواطن !!


من ناحية الارض و قروض زواج و هالاشيا بيحصلون كمواطنين 

انا اعرف بتقولون هالشي ليش مستعيلين عليه

بس لني مخطوبة من شاب ولد مواطنة فابي اعرف شنو بيكون حالنا !!


و شكرا

----------


## حراير-3

بنات ربيعتي امها مكتسبة الجنسية بالتجنس واخوانها اللي استوفوا شروط خذو اوراقهم ماعدا هي لان مولوده قبل تجنيس الام وهي الحين اتحاتي بعد ما قرات رد اختنا ام بدر وهي الحين تبا تعرف هل بيجنسونها او خلاص تفقد الامل

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

بالتوفيق للجميع 


والخخيره فيمآ اختآره الله ..

----------


## مربوشة

> ام بدر
> 
> او البنات اللي عندها معلومة
> 
> يعني الحين لمن الشاب او البنت بتحصل على الجنسية و الجواز الاماراتي
> 
> كيف بتتعامل 
> 
> خلاص كنهم مواطنين في كل شي !!
> ...


اختي سؤالج غريب شوية 
يعني قلتي اذا حصلوا الجواز الاماراتي .. تراه خلاص بيكونون مواطنين عزيزتي 

اما انه يعامولونهم كمواطنين في مجال الدراسة و الصحة و الرياضة ( هذا للي بعده ما استلم ويعامولونهم كمواطنين لين يستلمون )

ان شاءالله فهمتي ختيه

----------


## مربوشة

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> تخيلوا خواتي نحن مسويين مقابلة ومستوفين الشروط من الدفعة الاولى بس الوالدة استغربت انه ما دقولنا وكل ما تراجع يقولون تحت الاجراء واخر شي نكتشف ان اوارقنا واوراق غيرنا عاقينها في كوتون في المحلية وناسينها مادري مضيعينها عسب جيه معاملتنا ما مشت لانها ما طلعت من المحلية واخر شي قالوا حق الوالدة سوري نحن نسينا هالاوراق 
> 
> ماعرف شو اسميه استهتار ولا لامبالاة المفروض ان يكون في اهتمام لان هالموضوع يتعلق عليه مستقبل ناس وايديين يعني لو ما راجعنا وتريينا كانت مستحيل اوراقنا تتحرك 
> 
> خواتي كل وحدة تروح تراجع وتم على راسهم لان في ناس ماعندهم ضمير ومستخفين بقرار شيوخنا


لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  :Frown: 
يعني كل ها اترييتوا عالفاضي والله حرام عليهم 
الله كريم

----------


## فدى UAE

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> يعني كل ها اترييتوا عالفاضي والله حرام عليهم 
> الله كريم




الله كريم في النهاية كل شي نصيب ومكتوب بس نحن عندنا ظروف و تجنيسنا يعتبر حل لمشكلة كبيرة

----------


## أمووووووونة

أختي فدى uae

انتو دفعتوا الرسوم والا ؟

----------


## fresh hear

قريت واحد كاتب في احد المواقع انه دقولهم يوم الخميس وقالوله اسمك نزل مع الدفعه الثانيه وبيروحلهم عسب يعطونه الورقه بالمطلوب منه ..؟السؤال هنيه كيف جيه وهم اعلنوا عنه البارحه وهل اللي ما اتصلوبهم او طرشولهم مسجات مستثنينهم مع انه فالجوازات اكدولنا انه اسمنا فالكشف الثاني او كيف الموضوع .. حد صدق دقوله ؟

----------


## missarmada

خواتي مرينا جوازات بوظبي وبعدهم ماستلموا كشف الاسامي للدفعة الثانية ( على قولتهم )
مادري والله لين متى بنتريا!! ادري بتقولن صبرتوا وايد ومابقى الا شويه
المشكلة في هالشويه اذا استثنوا اللي انولدوا قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية شو راح يصير!
كنا متمسكين بأمل صغير... ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الله يسهل امورنا ويفرج همومنا يااااارب

----------


## عيون الغوالي

بنااااات احنا تاريخ ١فبراير مسوين المقابله وبصمنا وخلصنا ولين الحين محد اتصل واليوم امي راحت الجوازات تسئل عسب تعرف اذا نحن من ال٩٣٠و لالا للاسف قالو معاملتكم بعدها في الامن انا مب عارفه شسوي لان بناتي برع الدوله اريد اروح اييبهن بس اخاف يقولون اني طلعت من الدولهًً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شورو عللي شسوي انا محتاره صارلي شهرين ونص من سافرت عن بناتي وهن صغاريه حراااام

----------


## عيون الغوالي

يااااااارب فرجها علينا

----------


## المتفائلة

يا ربي شو انسوي تعبنا من كثرة حنة الناس و كثرة الإشاعات فصارت نفسياتنا جدا تعبانة كل واحد ايقول شيء يضع أشياء و قوانين على كيفه مع اننا و لله الحمد صابرين لكن احيانا يراودنا شك و وساوس الشيطان فنتعب من التفكير و نحتار ففي ذلك الوقت يسيطر علينا الشيطان فتذرف أعيننا دموعا لا يعلم بها غير الله حزنا على نصيب أبنائنا فنقول دعونا ننسى الموضوع تارة من الزمن و الله بيده الرزق و هو على كل شيء قدير 



خواتي العزيزات حاسة بمعاناتكم نفس ما ايقولون لكم قالوا لنا (اسمكم في الدفعة الثانية) طبعا من يوم ما نزلت الدفعة الأولى هذا الكلام و الحين ننتظر حد يعبرنا و يعطينا الجواب الشافي شو سبب التأخير مع إننا خلصنا المقابلة من شهرين و نص نبغي نرتاح و نعرف مصيرنا ترى محد يزعل من كلامي هذا من الواقع اللي نعيشه و محد ايلومنا 

يا رب الهمنا الصبر يا رب الهمنا الصبر 

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني

----------


## المتفائلة

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> تخيلوا خواتي نحن مسويين مقابلة ومستوفين الشروط من الدفعة الاولى بس الوالدة استغربت انه ما دقولنا وكل ما تراجع يقولون تحت الاجراء واخر شي نكتشف ان اوارقنا واوراق غيرنا عاقينها في كوتون في المحلية وناسينها مادري مضيعينها عسب جيه معاملتنا ما مشت لانها ما طلعت من المحلية واخر شي قالوا حق الوالدة سوري نحن نسينا هالاوراق 
> 
> ماعرف شو اسميه استهتار ولا لامبالاة المفروض ان يكون في اهتمام لان هالموضوع يتعلق عليه مستقبل ناس وايديين يعني لو ما راجعنا وتريينا كانت مستحيل اوراقنا تتحرك 
> 
> خواتي كل وحدة تروح تراجع وتم على راسهم لان في ناس ماعندهم ضمير ومستخفين بقرار شيوخنا


 الله كريم أختي فدى و ما باليد حيلة غير أن نسأل الله الصبر و أن يفرج همومنا

----------


## ام جوجو99

الله يسهل الامور ان شاءالله
الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## ام جوجو99

يا رب الهمنا الصبر يا رب الهمنا الصبر 

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني

----------


## عيون الغوالي

انا تعبت نفسيا بناتي بعيد عني واختي نفس الحاله ريلها ولدها فقطر وقاعده هنيه عسب هالموضوع ومب عارفين شومصيرنا ولا متى بتنزل اسمائنا تعبت والله 


اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على كل حال

----------


## عيون الغوالي

انا تعبت نفسيا بناتي بعيد عني واختي نفس الحاله ريلها ولدها فقطر وقاعده هنيه عسب هالموضوع ومب عارفين شومصيرنا ولا متى بتنزل اسمائنا تعبت والله 



الحمدلله رب العالمين

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على كل حال

----------


## نور 2006

الصبر خواتي الصبر اولا و أخيرا و الارزاق بيد الله وحده

----------


## نور 2006

الغاليه عيون الغوالي روحي لبناتج و الله ما يقدر انسان يمنع عنج شي الله كاتبه لج كوني واثقه بهالشي و توكلي على الله عيشي حياتج و الله كريم ما علينا الا الدعاء لعيالنا و عيال المسلمين جميعا

----------


## حراير-3

بنات اي وحدة عندها خبر بخصوص ابنا المواطنات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية اتطمنا ويزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ندى الاماراتية

كيف الواحد يعرف اذا كان من الدفعة الاولى او الثانية؟؟؟ في مسج تطرش ولا اتصال؟

----------


## !خليجية!

*السلام عليكم
شحالج اختي
`OM BADR`
بخصوص موضوع التجنيس
انا خليجية وامي اماراتيه اصليه يعني مب بالتنجس
قدمنا ف عام 2000 وكل مانرجعهم يقولو بعده
وعقب صدور قرار الشيخ خليفه ونزول الدفعه الاولى خبرونا انه تم الغاء اورقنا القبلية
فقدمت الوالده مرا ثانيه لنا بس مازقرونا نسوي تبصيم ولاشي من هالاشيا موول للعلم احن فوق 18 وعددنا 3
وراجعتهم الشهر الماضي قالو احتمال نكون ف الدفعه اليايه 
بس الي قريته هني انه حد منهم يسون مقابلات حق شو هالمقابلات 
اذا احن ماسوينا هالمقابلات ماتدش اسامينا
ومشكورة على الرد*

----------


## فدى UAE

> أختي فدى uae
> 
> انتو دفعتوا الرسوم والا ؟



لا حبيبتي ما دفعنا بس اللي عرفته الوالدة ان رقمنا كان 800 و شي يعني كان المفروض اسمنا في الدفعة الاولى

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

> بنااااات احنا تاريخ 1فبراير مسوين المقابله وبصمنا وخلصنا ولين الحين محد اتصل واليوم امي راحت الجوازات تسئل عسب تعرف اذا نحن من ال930و لالا للاسف قالو معاملتكم بعدها في الامن انا مب عارفه شسوي لان بناتي برع الدوله اريد اروح اييبهن بس اخاف يقولون اني طلعت من الدولهًً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شورو عللي شسوي انا محتاره صارلي شهرين ونص من سافرت عن بناتي وهن صغاريه حراااام


فدييييتج اختي انتي وبنآتج ^^
بتفرررج ان شاء الله ..

----------


## حراير-3

اليوم جارتنا اتخبرنا عن عيالها اللي مستوفين الشروط جنسوهم واللي مب مستوفين الشروط استثنوهم بسبب ولادتهم قبل اكتساب الام الجنسية ومشكلة انها هي عندها محلات تبا اتسجل باسمهم لما سالت قالو لهم مواطنين انسجلهم ولكن وافدين ما انسجل شي باسمهم وهم ذنبهم انهم مولودين قبل تجنيس الام وهم ما اختارو تاريخ ميلادهم والله قلبي عورني عليهم والله يصبرهم ويصبر جميع ابنا المواطنات*

----------


## missarmada

اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تحعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا

يارب يا كريم فرج هموم ابناء المواطنات

اتمنى من اللي يقدر يتخذ قرار يقرأ كلام المواطنات ويشوف همهم عل وعسى يتفهمون ويبعدون عنا هالشروط الغريبة

----------


## المتفائلة

مهما قلنا وفعلنا و استمعنا للقيل و القال وغلبت علينا الظنون يبقى شيء واحد لازم ما نستغنى عنه 

التوكل على الله و الصبر و التفاؤل 

عزمت على أن أعود عمري على الهدوء و السكينة أي أنسى الموضوع بعض من الوقت فصدقوني الأمر بيتيسر و فجأة كل أخواتي المواطنات بتتيسر امورهم 

و الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

______________________________

----------


## جمالي دلع

> لا حبيبتي ما دفعنا بس اللي عرفته الوالدة ان رقمنا كان 800 و شي يعني كان المفروض اسمنا في الدفعة الاولى


فديتج حبيبتي

ما عليه توكلي على الله

كاهو خطيبي رقمه 632 بعده ماستلم للحين

ترى للحين الدفعة الاولى تسلم 

و ان شاء الله الدور ياي و بنهاية شهر 4 الكل يكون مستلم يارب

الله يريح بالج و بالنا و بال الجميع

----------


## جمالي دلع

> اختي سؤالج غريب شوية 
> يعني قلتي اذا حصلوا الجواز الاماراتي .. تراه خلاص بيكونون مواطنين عزيزتي 
> 
> اما انه يعامولونهم كمواطنين في مجال الدراسة و الصحة و الرياضة ( هذا للي بعده ما استلم ويعامولونهم كمواطنين لين يستلمون )
> 
> ان شاءالله فهمتي ختيه


هلا حبيبتي

لا فديتج الموضوع اللي حطوه في الجريدة مكتوب ان بيتعاملون يتساون مع المواطنين في الصحة و الرياضة و الدراسة

من جي استغربت و سالت و لا ما كنت بسال ^^

و عن موضوع بيحصل الجواز الاماراتي ترى اعرف ان بيحصل لكن مثل ما قلت فوق ان هل بتكون في استثناءات

و من حقي اعرف عن المستقبل اللي بعيشه 

لان احيانا تكون في قوانين يحطونها مثل ما تعرفين كل يومين في قانون يديد ينزل عن هالمواضيع

و غير ذي كتبت وحدة ان شي جي يكون محصل بالتبيعة مافهمت هالموضوع

فقلت يمكن في اشيا يستثنونها عن ابناء المواطنات مثلا ما يحصل صندوق زواج او مايحصل على ارض من الدولة و جي

و اتوقع هالشي من حقي اعرفه من الحين مو عقب انصدم خخخ

مشكورة فديتج على ردج ما قصرتي

و انا بتصل على هجرة ابوظبي ان شاء الله يعطوني الرد و يريحون بالي

----------


## aloonood

صباح الخيرااااااات ...الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووك للدفعه الثانيه ...

والحمدلله عكل شي ...

وان شاء الله الكل يتجنسون وبيون دورهم ...

بس تعليقي البسيط بالنسبة للشروط الي تحطيها اللجنة بالنسبة للي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية انا اشوفها قاسيه فحق الامهات وليس الابناء ...لانه كان شي بصيص من الامل من اجل لم شمل الاسرة كامله والان الله المستعان شروط احسها تعجيزية ...والحمدلله عكل شي

----------


## ظبية الخير

صباح الخير

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح النور و السرور 
صباح المسرات 
في هذا الصباح و في كل صباح نرفع أكفنا ندعوه سبحانه و تعالى ان يرحم شيخنا زايد رحمة واسعة و أن يدخله جناته جنات النعيم و ان يحفظ شيخنا خليفة و إخوانه الكرام و نائبه الشيخ محمد و شيوخنا حكام الإمارت و يحفظ إماراتنا الحبيبة من كل عدوان و الله يوفق أبنائي و أبناء خواتي المواطنات جميعهم .

آآآميييييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

----------


## راعيه حق

السلام عليكم جميعا حبيت اوضح لكم اشياء ممكن ما تعرفونها وكلامي هذه صاير عندي انا امي جنسيتها بحكم القانون والدليل لين الحين عندنا صوره من الجنسيه الجديمه الورقه وعليها ختم سنه 1973م وتقدمنا بطلب الجنسيه لكونا ابناء المواطنات واعمارنا فوق 18 سنه واخواني يعملوا بالقوات المسلحه بخدمه جديمه تقريبا 10 سنوات ولا زالوا علي عملهم وطلع اسمنا بالدفعه الاولي وخلصنا التحقيق والمقابله والملف الجنائي والحمد الله ما علينا شي ونزل الكشف 1117 اسم وطلع اسمنا مب معاهم للعلم فيه ناس كانوا معانا ف التحقيق ونزلت اساميهم انتظرنا قبل كم يوم اعلنوا عن 930 اسم انرفعت لموافقه المرسوم من رئيس الدوله توقعنا اسمائنا معاهم لكن للاسف البارحه راجعنا جوازات الفجيره صدمونا بكلامهم عدم موافقه الامن بدون ذكر اسباب يعني الكلام منتهي ويوم تواصلنا شوؤن الرئاسه وسالناهم قالوا ماشي مبين عندنا ف النظام شي من هالكلام كيف يطلع ف الجوازات عدم الموافقه ونحن عندنا طالع لنا تحت الاجراء وما وصلنا شي عن اسباب عدم موافقه ولا وصلنا شي انه مرفوض الحين نصدق منو والا نكذب منو والله نفسيتنا تعبت واحلامنا تحطمت غرم نحن مستوفين الشروط وكل شي عندنا سليم من مواليد الدوله ودارسين ف الدوله ابونا بس عماني لكن ما عندنا اهل ف عمان وعندنا اخ من ام ثانيه مواطن اماراتي من زمان ونحن لا واخواني حتي ابنا مواطنات ويدامون ف الجيش الاماراتي الله كريم والله ييسر امورنا وانا عن نفسي فقدت الامل وادعي بالتوفيق لكل ابنا المواطنات وربي يفرج علينا و عليهم والسموحه اذا طالت رسالتي

----------


## ظبية الخير

> السلام عليكم جميعا حبيت اوضح لكم اشياء ممكن ما تعرفونها وكلامي هذه صاير عندي انا امي جنسيتها بحكم القانون والدليل لين الحين عندنا صوره من الجنسيه الجديمه الورقه وعليها ختم سنه 1973م وتقدمنا بطلب الجنسيه لكونا ابناء المواطنات واعمارنا فوق 18 سنه واخواني يعملوا بالقوات المسلحه بخدمه جديمه تقريبا 10 سنوات ولا زالوا علي عملهم وطلع اسمنا بالدفعه الاولي وخلصنا التحقيق والمقابله والملف الجنائي والحمد الله ما علينا شي ونزل الكشف 1117 اسم وطلع اسمنا مب معاهم للعلم فيه ناس كانوا معانا ف التحقيق ونزلت اساميهم انتظرنا قبل كم يوم اعلنوا عن 930 اسم انرفعت لموافقه المرسوم من رئيس الدوله توقعنا اسمائنا معاهم لكن للاسف البارحه راجعنا جوازات الفجيره صدمونا بكلامهم عدم موافقه الامن بدون ذكر اسباب يعني الكلام منتهي ويوم تواصلنا شوؤن الرئاسه وسالناهم قالوا ماشي مبين عندنا ف النظام شي من هالكلام كيف يطلع ف الجوازات عدم الموافقه ونحن عندنا طالع لنا تحت الاجراء وما وصلنا شي عن اسباب عدم موافقه ولا وصلنا شي انه مرفوض الحين نصدق منو والا نكذب منو والله نفسيتنا تعبت واحلامنا تحطمت غرم نحن مستوفين الشروط وكل شي عندنا سليم من مواليد الدوله ودارسين ف الدوله ابونا بس عماني لكن ما عندنا اهل ف عمان وعندنا اخ من ام ثانيه مواطن اماراتي من زمان ونحن لا واخواني حتي ابنا مواطنات ويدامون ف الجيش الاماراتي الله كريم والله ييسر امورنا وانا عن نفسي فقدت الامل وادعي بالتوفيق لكل ابنا المواطنات وربي يفرج علينا و عليهم والسموحه اذا طالت رسالتي



اختي ليه العجله العجله من الشيطان

بعدين انا عيالي للحين مب زقارينهم

وانا بحكم القانون بنت هالبلاد 100/100

مافي شكه في هذا اطمني

بعدين عيالي ماخدين قبل جوازت الامارات قبل عشر سنوات

بعدين مب طاعو يجددون لهم

والحين لياسنهم مكتوب ؟؟؟ الجنسيه الامارات

حتى بطايق مالت الدوام مكتوب الجنسيه الامارات

وعدلنا اوضعهم من 4 اشهر

وللحين محد اتصل فينا

الصبر زين

للحين مب مثل قبل تعال وتشل الجنسيه في اجرات قاعدين يسونها

الي خلص اجراته يطرشونه شؤن الرئاسه

----------


## المتفائلة

الله كريم أختي العزيزة كل شيء الله امقدرنه بيستوي 
كيف قالوا لج في جوازات الفجيرة أن اسمكم ما شي في الدفعة الـ930 مع إني اتصلت كذا مرة للجوازات و ايقولون لين الحين ما وصلهم شيء خلاصة الموضوع أن الأسماء ما يعلن عنها إلا بعد صدور المرسوم و هذا المعروف 

الله يفرجها علينا و عليكم خواتي ما عليكم غير الدعاء

----------


## فدى UAE

الله ييسر امورنا و اموركم ان شاء الله

----------


## ام جوجو99

يا رب

اللهم يا مسهل الشديد، ويا ملين الحديد، ويا منجز الوعيد، ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد أخرجني من حلق الضيق إلى أوسع الطريق، بك ادفع ما لا أطيق، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## نور 2006

يا رب تيسر امور المسلمينن جميعا لما تحب و ترضى

----------


## حراير-3

للرفع

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

يآرب يآرب فرججهآ وحل ازممة خواتي =(


يااااااااارب توفيققككك ..

----------


## المتفائلة

آميييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> هلا حبيبتي
> 
> لا فديتج الموضوع اللي حطوه في الجريدة مكتوب ان بيتعاملون يتساون مع المواطنين في الصحة و الرياضة و الدراسة
> 
> من جي استغربت و سالت و لا ما كنت بسال ^^
> 
> و عن موضوع بيحصل الجواز الاماراتي ترى اعرف ان بيحصل لكن مثل ما قلت فوق ان هل بتكون في استثناءات
> 
> و من حقي اعرف عن المستقبل اللي بعيشه 
> ...


يعني لو ماحصل الميزات مال المواطنين بتغيرين رايج وماراح تتزوجينه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aloonood

مساااااااااااااا الخيرااااااااات للكل ...

عليكم بالصبر ..الصبر مفتاح الفرج ... وان شاء الله كل ابناء المواطنات بيحصلون ...

وما عليكم من الكلام الي تسمعونه من الناس ... الموضوع فديوان الرئاسة والاسامي كلها هناك ...والجماعه شغالين وينزلون الاسامي علي دفعات بعد ما يخلصون اجراءاتهم .

نصيحة للكل لا تسمعون كلام الناس ..لانه ما يعرفون شي ..والامور طيبه للكل بس عليكم بالصبر لانه الاسامي تنزل دفعات .وخذوا الجواب الاكيد من ديوان الرئاسة وليس من الجوازات لانهم ما بيفيدونكم بشي ... لانهم مثلنا مب عارفين شي ...

وشكراااااااااااا للكل ...والله يصبركم وان شاء الله قبل لا اي شهر 6 كل ابناء المواطنات بيكونون محصلين الجوازات والجناسي ...
بس دعواتكم لكل ابناء المواطنات ...
وعليكم بالصبر ...

----------


## المتفائلة

> مساااااااااااااا الخيرااااااااات للكل ...
> 
> عليكم بالصبر ..الصبر مفتاح الفرج ... وان شاء الله كل ابناء المواطنات بيحصلون ...
> 
> وما عليكم من الكلام الي تسمعونه من الناس ... الموضوع فديوان الرئاسة والاسامي كلها هناك ...والجماعه شغالين وينزلون الاسامي علي دفعات بعد ما يخلصون اجراءاتهم .
> 
> نصيحة للكل لا تسمعون كلام الناس ..لانه ما يعرفون شي ..والامور طيبه للكل بس عليكم بالصبر لانه الاسامي تنزل دفعات .وخذوا الجواب الاكيد من ديوان الرئاسة وليس من الجوازات لانهم ما بيفيدونكم بشي ... لانهم مثلنا مب عارفين شي ...
> 
> وشكراااااااااااا للكل ...والله يصبركم وان شاء الله قبل لا اي شهر 6 كل ابناء المواطنات بيكونون محصلين الجوازات والجناسي ...
> ...


 حبيبتي و الله تسلمين احنا نبا من مثل هالكلام جزاج الله ألف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج 
كلام يشرح القلب 
الله يوفق أبنائي و جميع أبناء خواتي المواطنات 

وفقج الرحمن

----------


## حراير-3

مشكوره اختي aloonood ماقصرتي والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## `OM BADR`

السلام عليكم خواتي 
طبعا بتلاحظون اني ما قمت ادخل في الفتره الاخيره لاسباب وايده 

اول شي اعتقد اني وصلت المعلومه الكافيه لاخواتي و ان الصوره اتضحت للجميع وما في شي مخفي بخصوص القوانين وكيفية الاكتساب 
بس باقي عليكم معرفة اخر الاخبار ؟؟ 
للعلم لاتاخذون خبر من حد الا لو كان رسمي من الجريده 
اللي بيقول وبيتفلسف عليكم ,,, لا اتصدعون راسكم بكلام ماله مصدر .. ما اهلك ابن ادم الا كثرة السؤال !!

اما بخصوص الاخبار القادمه كلها بتصدر بناء على اوامر وتعليمات 
خواتي الاجراءات ما تنتهي بمجرد ما يعتقد الشخص ان استوفى الشروط 
في لجان ومستشارين واجتماعات وتصريحات وكتب رسميه تتحرك 

انا ذكرت في بداية الموضوع ان التجنيس له سياسه عليا ولهم ناس مختصين يعرفون من يستحق الجنسيه او لا 
ما تيجي وحده تتكلم بكل ببرود .. والله ليش مأخرينا وليش ما اعطونا ..
اخواتي الكريمات انتو ما تعرفون شو قاعد يصير .. ولا كان عذرتوهم !!
ترى مو كل حد من ابناء المواطنات يستحق الجنسيه !!
واذا سألتوني ليش ؟؟
بقلكم ان في ناس ما عرفت درب دولة الامارات الا يوم سمعت ان الدوله قاعده اتوزع الجوازات 
التجنيس وان كان فيه توصيات من الشيوخ لكنه مبني على اوضاع اتحددها الدوله 
متى اتجنس ومتى ما اتجنس والحذر واجب ..

انا اريد اوصل نقطه لاخوتي اللي ياكلهم الوسواس 
اولا الموضوع كله بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى .. وهذا جزء من رزق مكتوب لج بتاخذينه او ما بتاخذينه .. فلا تهلكين نفسج بالوسواس .

ثانيا لا تعتقدين ان الموضوع لو اتاخر شهر او شهرين خلاص يعني والله نسوا موضوعنا ومحد معبرنا لو في اهمال من الدوله ما كانوا جنسوا من اساسه .
ثالثا كل شي تسمعونه او تقرونه يطلع بعد دراسه وتنسيق واجتماعات وتوصيات من لجان عليا يعني الموضوع مو سهل جدا 

اتمنى من اخواتي يفهمون شو اقصد .. 
واذا الله كاتب لج نصيب بالجنسيه ترى اكبر قوه في الارض ما بتوقفج عنها 

الله يرزقكم الصبر .. ويلهمكم الرشد .

----------


## روعه الايمان

مافي اخبار عن اصحاب مراسيم

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

كملنا شهر واسبوعين من يوم دفعنا 

الله كريم

----------


## ورده حمراء

صدقج اختي مشاعر كملنا شهر واسبوعين من دفعنا لا حس ولا خبر
الله كريم الكل بياخذ نصيبه 
والارزاق بيد رب العالمين

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

دعاء تيسيير الأمور :

اللهم يا مسهل الشديد

'ويا ملين الحديد ,

ويا منجز الوعيد,

ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد,

أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق,

بك أدفع ما لا أطيق,

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .



قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم‎​ من قرأ وأخبر الناس بهذا الدعاء؛



فرج الله همه

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ نُفُوساً مُطْمَئِنَّةً تُؤْمِنُ بِلِقَائِكَ، وَتَقْنَعُ بِعَطَائِكَ، وَتَرْضَى بِقَضَائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ سِرَّنَا وَعَلاَنِيَتَنَا فَاقْبَلْ مَعْذِرَتَنَا، وَتَعْلَمُ حَاجَاتِنَا فَأَعْطِنَا سُؤْلَنَا. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي وَلِلمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ مَخْرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ بَلاَءٍ عَافِيَةً. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الطَّعْنِ وَالطَّاعُونِ وَالوَبَاءِ، وَعَظِيمِ البَلاَءِ فِي النَّفْسِ وَالأَهْلِ وَالمَالِ وَالوَلَدِ. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا بِسُوءِ فِعْلِنَا، وَلاَ تُهْلِكْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ اكْتُبْنَا مَعَ مَنْ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنْكَ الحُسْنَى، الّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ النَّارِ مُبْعَدُونَ، لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُم فِيمَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ.


رب لا تحجب دعوتي
ولا ترد مسألتي
ولا تدعني بحسرتي
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي
وارحم عجزي
فقد ضاق صدري
وتاه فكري
وتحيّرت في امري
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري
المالك لنفعي وضري
القادر على تفريج كربي
وتيسير عسري






اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا
وادعنّا اذا استقمنا
وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين
وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين
اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين
ولا ضالين ولا مضلين
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين...

----------


## ام جوجو99

دعاء تيسيير الأمور :

اللهم يا مسهل الشديد

'ويا ملين الحديد ,

ويا منجز الوعيد,

ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد,

أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق,

بك أدفع ما لا أطيق,

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .



قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم‎​ من قرأ وأخبر الناس بهذا الدعاء؛



فرج الله همه

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ نُفُوساً مُطْمَئِنَّةً تُؤْمِنُ بِلِقَائِكَ، وَتَقْنَعُ بِعَطَائِكَ، وَتَرْضَى بِقَضَائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ سِرَّنَا وَعَلاَنِيَتَنَا فَاقْبَلْ مَعْذِرَتَنَا، وَتَعْلَمُ حَاجَاتِنَا فَأَعْطِنَا سُؤْلَنَا. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي وَلِلمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ مَخْرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ بَلاَءٍ عَافِيَةً. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الطَّعْنِ وَالطَّاعُونِ وَالوَبَاءِ، وَعَظِيمِ البَلاَءِ فِي النَّفْسِ وَالأَهْلِ وَالمَالِ وَالوَلَدِ. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا بِسُوءِ فِعْلِنَا، وَلاَ تُهْلِكْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ اكْتُبْنَا مَعَ مَنْ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنْكَ الحُسْنَى، الّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ النَّارِ مُبْعَدُونَ، لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُم فِيمَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ.


رب لا تحجب دعوتي
ولا ترد مسألتي
ولا تدعني بحسرتي
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي
وارحم عجزي
فقد ضاق صدري
وتاه فكري
وتحيّرت في امري
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري
المالك لنفعي وضري
القادر على تفريج كربي
وتيسير عسري






اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا
وادعنّا اذا استقمنا
وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين
وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين
اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين
ولا ضالين ولا مضلين
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين...

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــه

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر اللـه

----------


## aloonood

مسا الخيراااااااااااااات 


الله يجزيج كل الخير يام بدر عن كل ابناء المواطنات لانج فدتينا بكل شي وصرنا عارفين كل صغيره وكبيره بهالموضوع ..

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## جمالي دلع

> يعني لو ماحصل الميزات مال المواطنين بتغيرين رايج وماراح تتزوجينه ؟؟؟؟


لا فديتج اظن كتبت فوق ان من حقي اعرف شنو بيكون وضعي و ما يبت طاري ان ما راح اتزوجه 

و لا يبت طاري ان بغير رايي لو مافي مميزات 

لكن من حقي اعرف من الحين شنو بيكون لي و شنو علي مب عقب انصدم

في ردين من رديني كتبت هالكلام

والموضوع مب موضوع موافقة و رفض

الموضوع موضوع ان اعرف كيف وضعي بيكون و ما انصدم ^^


و حمدلله تطمنت والله يوفق الجميع

^^

----------


## ام جوجو99

استغفر الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## ALZOUA

> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> طبعا بتلاحظون اني ما قمت ادخل في الفتره الاخيره لاسباب وايده 
> 
> اول شي اعتقد اني وصلت المعلومه الكافيه لاخواتي و ان الصوره اتضحت للجميع وما في شي مخفي بخصوص القوانين وكيفية الاكتساب 
> بس باقي عليكم معرفة اخر الاخبار ؟؟ 
> للعلم لاتاخذون خبر من حد الا لو كان رسمي من الجريده 
> اللي بيقول وبيتفلسف عليكم ,,, لا اتصدعون راسكم بكلام ماله مصدر .. ما اهلك ابن ادم الا كثرة السؤال !!
> 
> اما بخصوص الاخبار القادمه كلها بتصدر بناء على اوامر وتعليمات 
> ...

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

ان شاء الله باجر نسمع اخبار حلوه !!

----------


## fresh hear

> ان شاء الله باجر نسمع اخبار حلوه !!


آمين

----------


## المتفائلة

> ان شاء الله باجر نسمع اخبار حلوه !!


 صباح التفاؤل
الله يسمع منج أختي و يفرح الجميع

----------


## al eisaei

آآآآمييييييييييييييين

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

ااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

دعاء تيسيير الأمور :

اللهم يا مسهل الشديد

'ويا ملين الحديد ,

ويا منجز الوعيد,

ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد,

أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق,

بك أدفع ما لا أطيق,

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .



قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم‎​ من قرأ وأخبر الناس بهذا الدعاء؛



فرج الله همه

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ نُفُوساً مُطْمَئِنَّةً تُؤْمِنُ بِلِقَائِكَ، وَتَقْنَعُ بِعَطَائِكَ، وَتَرْضَى بِقَضَائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ سِرَّنَا وَعَلاَنِيَتَنَا فَاقْبَلْ مَعْذِرَتَنَا، وَتَعْلَمُ حَاجَاتِنَا فَأَعْطِنَا سُؤْلَنَا. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي وَلِلمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ مَخْرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ بَلاَءٍ عَافِيَةً. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الطَّعْنِ وَالطَّاعُونِ وَالوَبَاءِ، وَعَظِيمِ البَلاَءِ فِي النَّفْسِ وَالأَهْلِ وَالمَالِ وَالوَلَدِ. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا بِسُوءِ فِعْلِنَا، وَلاَ تُهْلِكْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ اكْتُبْنَا مَعَ مَنْ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنْكَ الحُسْنَى، الّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ النَّارِ مُبْعَدُونَ، لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُم فِيمَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ.


رب لا تحجب دعوتي
ولا ترد مسألتي
ولا تدعني بحسرتي
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي
وارحم عجزي
فقد ضاق صدري
وتاه فكري
وتحيّرت في امري
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري
المالك لنفعي وضري
القادر على تفريج كربي
وتيسير عسري






اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا
وادعنّا اذا استقمنا
وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين
وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين
اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين
ولا ضالين ولا مضلين
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين...

----------


## جمالي دلع

ان شاء الله

كلمت خالتي اللي هي ام خطيبي قالو ان الاسبوع ذي او بعده بيوزعون

هي تعرف وحده من اللي يشتغلون في الجوازات

و كلها خيره باذن الله

الله يطمن قلوبكم جميعا يارب

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

الحممدلله ..

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير 
رب لا تحجب دعوتي
ولا ترد مسألتي
ولا تدعني بحسرتي
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي
وارحم عجزي
فقد ضاق صدري
وتاه فكري
وتحيّرت في امري
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري
المالك لنفعي وضري
القادر على تفريج كربي
وتيسير عسري

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح التفاؤل بيوم يديد و اخبار يديدة

----------


## طبعي جذيه

فديتج الخاص وياج مليان ممكن تمسحين بعض الرسايل ويايه استفسار والسموحه

----------


## أم الفيصل

إن شاء الله الأسبوع القادم بيصدر المرسوم للدفعة الثانية.

----------


## نور 2006

يا رب تيسر لجميع ابناء المواطنات

----------


## fresh hear

> إن شاء الله الأسبوع القادم بيصدر المرسوم للدفعة الثانية.



الله يبشرج بالخير ان شاء الله اسامينا فالدفعه ^^
...
ام بدر بشرت خواتنا انه اللي مولودين قبل لا تحصل امهم الجواز وبحكم القانون بيعطونهم الجواز بس ياليت توضح للكل هل القرار صدر ولا يتناقشون فيه بعدهم لان ما فهمنا نتريا ردج اختي ام بدر

----------


## ظبية الخير

استغفر الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## أمووووووونة

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## السلامات

> الله يبشرج بالخير ان شاء الله اسامينا فالدفعه ^^
> ...
> ام بدر بشرت خواتنا انه اللي مولودين قبل لا تحصل امهم الجواز وبحكم القانون بيعطونهم الجواز بس ياليت توضح للكل هل القرار صدر ولا يتناقشون فيه بعدهم لان ما فهمنا نتريا ردج اختي ام بدر


 :32: 

أعتقد ان بعد الدفعة الثانية ... والدفعة الثالثة ... راح يخلصونهم اللي مولودين بعد اكتساب الام

..

وبعدين راح يفتحون المجال .. لفئة المولودين قبل اكتساب الام ..

أكيد طبعاً الام بحكم القانون ... ما يبالها تفكير

..

عليكم بالصير وبالدعاء ... وترى المسؤولين حاسين فيكم ... وحتى منظمة حقوق الانسان ... متابعة الموضوع

على حسب اعتقادي

...

 :31:

----------


## `OM BADR`

طبعا ما بزيد على كلام الاخوات لان الظاهر الاخبار عندهم

بالنسبه للمرسوم في تاكيد انه بينزل الاسبوع القادم الا اذا ما صادف عارض 
بس ان شاء الله تجري الامور على مايرام 

اما اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه 
انا ذكرت قبل انه بيتم استثناء اللي بحكم القانون الماده 2 فقره ا 
وهاذي الماده تعطى لمن هم عاشوا خلال عام 1925 
... بوضح لكم اكثر ... 
الام اللي ماعندها جنسيه سابقه 
يعني ابوها وجدها مواليد الامارات قبل قيام الاتحاد وهيا لحقتهم 
واعطوها الجنسيه تحت تعريف اول لجنه سنة 1973 
وللعلم مافي مواطن في دولة الامارات عنده جنسيه قبل تاريخ 1973 
انا اقصد الجنسيه مو جواز لان كانت في جوازات ووثائق تعطى في زمن ماقبل الاتحاد
اما الجنسيه صدر قانونها في سنة 1973 
فلا يجينا احد يقول انا عندي جنسيه قبل 1973 

اللي ابي اقوله عشان تتضح الصوره للاخوات اكثر 
ان المواطنه بحكم القانون مالها جنسيه سابقه اصلها وفصلها من الامارات 
وهيا لها الحق انها اتجنس ابناءها في المرتبه الاولى 

اما اللي اكتسبت الجنسيه بالتجنس وبعدها غيرت بحكم القانون 
هاذيلا بعد ما بيشملهم لان دائما حالات التجنيس يرجعون للاصل

موضوع ابناء المواطنات اتشعب كثير وفتح افرع كثيره 
عشان جيه حاليا ما يمشي غير مستوفي الشروط

اللي يسال؟؟ انا للحين ما اتصلوا فيني ؟؟
الدفعه الثالثه شغالين فيها وتم توزيعهم على باقي الامارات وحاليا يتم الاتصال بهم للمقابله فا الدور ياينكم 

الحمدلله ان الامور طيبه والاوضاع تمشي وفق الاجراءات 

وان شاء الله القادم يكون افضل 

مره اخرى اعتذر عن استقبال الرسائل الخاصه 
لان كل ما يتعلق بابناء المواطنات موجود بهذا الموضوع 

والاخبار ماشيه اول باول 

والسموحه من اخواتي

----------


## ورده حمراء

الغاليه نحن من دفعة 1117
الين الحين ما اتصلوا فينا 
كملنا شهر ونص من دفعنا الفلوس 
صراحه يالسين على اعصابنا 
متى الله بيفرجها على ابناء المواطنات

----------


## حراير-3

اختي ام بدر مشكوره علي توضيح بس بغيت اسالج بخصوص بقية الامهات اللي مكتسبين الجنسية بحكم القانون غير مادة ٢ فقرة ا اواللي مكتسبين الجنسية بالتجنس ينظرون موضوعهم بعدين ولاما يشملهم تجنيس ياليت اتوضحين لنا علشان نعرف بيجنسونهم يا خلاص يفقدون الامل الله يخليج ردي علينا

----------


## أمووووووونة

نورتي اختي أم بدر 



ونحن كملنا اليوم شهرين بالضبط من دفعنا الرسوم 

وكل اللي دفعوا ويانا استلموا من أكثر من شهر 

ومحد اتصل او طرش مسج لنا  :Frown:  

ما ادري نتريا والا انسير نراجعهم في بوظبي 

حتى الرقم التسلسلي ما عطونا اياه 



اللهم يسر أمورنا وأمور كل المعسرين

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ام جوجو99

اللهم يسر أمورنا وأمور كل المعسرين

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## المتفائلة

اللهم يسر أمورنا و الهمنا الصبر

----------


## أم الفيصل

مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم يا أم بدر مهما سمعنا أخبار بس منج لها وقع خاص الله يفرح قلبج مثل ما تفرحينا أنت و أبو بدر.

----------


## عالية الغالية

انزين والام اذا كانت عندها الجنسية بالتجنس في الثمانينات وما كان عندها جنسية سابقة وجنسية الدولة اول جنسية تحصل عليها عن طريج ابوها 


هل بينظرون لعيالها والا كيف 


لان في من الدفعات الاولى وايدين من ابناء المواطنات تجنسوا والام كانت حاصلة ع الجنسية عن طريق التجنس 








والحمد لله ع كل حااااااااااااااااال

----------


## حبوبه 222

اشحالج أم بدر اتمنى اتردين على استفساري فديتج 
نحن من الدفعة الاولى والحمدلله خلصنا كل شي ودفعنا الرسوم بس الين الحين ما اتصلوا فينا عشان نستلم الجنسية ونحن من امارة الشارجة ياليت تفيدنا بأخبار حلوة مثلج فديتج

----------


## أم الفيصل

> اشحالج أم بدر اتمنى اتردين على استفساري فديتج 
> نحن من الدفعة الاولى والحمدلله خلصنا كل شي ودفعنا الرسوم بس الين الحين ما اتصلوا فينا عشان نستلم الجنسية ونحن من امارة الشارجة ياليت تفيدنا بأخبار حلوة مثلج فديتج


دام دفعتوا الموضوع سهل وكلها أيام 
بس نصيحة تابعوا لا تمين تنطرين يتصلون روحي لهم دايما خليهم يحفظونكم

----------


## أم حمــد3

الله المستعان

----------


## aloonood

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> اختي ام بدر مشكوره علي توضيح بس بغيت اسالج بخصوص بقية الامهات اللي مكتسبين الجنسية بحكم القانون غير مادة ٢ فقرة ا اواللي مكتسبين الجنسية بالتجنس ينظرون موضوعهم بعدين ولاما يشملهم تجنيس ياليت اتوضحين لنا علشان نعرف بيجنسونهم يا خلاص يفقدون الامل الله يخليج ردي علينا



دام الله موجود لا اتقولي الامل مفقود 
كثير من ابناء المواطنات قبل قرار الشيخ خليفه كانوا فاقدين الامل في مسألة التجنيس
والحين الله فرج همهم واتجنسوا عيالهم .. وعايشين احلى حياه .
كل ما في الامر ان الموضوع قيد الدراسه .. والقرار في هذا الموضوع ما بيكون عشوائي في يوم وليله 
حطوا الامل في قلوبكم وما لكم الا الفرج من الله سبحانه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> انزين والام اذا كانت عندها الجنسية بالتجنس في الثمانينات وما كان عندها جنسية سابقة وجنسية الدولة اول جنسية تحصل عليها عن طريج ابوها 
> 
> 
> هل بينظرون لعيالها والا كيف 
> 
> 
> لان في من الدفعات الاولى وايدين من ابناء المواطنات تجنسوا والام كانت حاصلة ع الجنسية عن طريق التجنس 
> 
> 
> ...


اذا كانت الام بالتجنس وعيالها انولدوا بعد ما اخذت الجنسيه 
يحق لابنائها التقدم بالحصول على جنسيه .. وحالها من حال باقي ابناء المواطنات 
اما لو عيالها مولودين والام بعدها ما اكتسبت الجنسيه .. وعقبها استملت .
هاذيلا ما ينظرون لهم في الوقت الحاضر

----------


## برق لمع

> ان المواطنه بحكم القانون مالها جنسيه سابقه اصلها وفصلها من الامارات 
> وهيا لها الحق انها اتجنس ابناءها في المرتبه الاولى


ام بدر بسالج عن الي الام تجنس بس ما كان عندها جنسيه سابقه يعني كانوا بدون وتجنسو في التسعينات هل يشمل ابنائها الي قبل التجنس

----------


## `OM BADR`

اتمنى من الاخوات يفهمون نقطة كيفية الاكتساب لان هذا اساس الموضوع اللي طرحته من البدايه 
اللي اكتسبها للجنسيه 
بحكم القانون ماده 2 فقره أ 
يحق لأبنائها التقدم بالحصول على الجنسيه سواء انولدوا قبل او بعد 

اما باقي المواد وكيفية الاكتساب 
يحق لأبنائها التقدم بالحصول على جنسيه اللي انولدوا بعد اكتساب الام للجنسيه فقط 

اما اللي اكتسبت الجنسيه بالتبعيه 
ما يحق لأبنائها ابدا 

هذا هو الاجراء المتبع حاليا في كل الامارات 

اللي كان لها نصيب تحمد الله وحده .. واللي ما جاها النصيب توكل أمرها لله وحده .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر بسالج عن الي الام تجنس بس ما كان عندها جنسيه سابقه يعني كانوا بدون وتجنسو في التسعينات هل يشمل ابنائها الي قبل التجنس


البدون اللي جنسوهم يعتبرون بالتجنس 
حالهم من حال اللي جنسوهم في ذيك الفتره 
ووضع ابنائهم اللي مولودين قبل .. ممن لا تطابق لهم الشروط

----------


## `OM BADR`

بالنسبه للاخوات اللي نزلت اساميهم في دفعة 1117 وكانوا مستوفين الشروط ودفعوا الرسوم وللحين ما دقوا عليهم
احب اخبرهم ان ما باقي غير عدد بسيط .. وفي احتمال كبير ان يتم صرف الجنسيات لهم في الاسبوع القادم 

والاحتمال الكبير ان المرسوم القادم للدفعه الجديده ما بينزل الا بعد ما يتم الانتهاء من عدد المرسوم السابق

طولوا بالكم اشوي ومالكم غير الصبر
واللي بيراجع ترى ما في مانع يسير الجوازات

----------


## missarmada

ام بدر دخيلج طمنيني
امي عمانية وحصلت الجواز متاخر ويدي ويدتي وخوالي وهل امي محصلين الجنسية بحكم القانون في الثمانينات!!! شو وضعنا!!

----------


## حراير-3

مشكوره اختي ام بدر وضحتي الأمور والله يجزيج خير انتي وريلج وامي تدعي لكم بالخير

----------


## برق لمع

> البدون اللي جنسوهم يعتبرون بالتجنس 
> حالهم من حال اللي جنسوهم في ذيك الفتره 
> ووضع ابنائهم اللي مولودين قبل .. ممن لا تطابق لهم الشروط


احس وايد معقدين الامور وتحسين فيه تفرقه بين المواطنات ومخلين الشعب درجات
بسالج اصحاب مراسيم مكتوم ماشي اخبار عنهم

----------


## جمالي دلع

مشكورة اختي ام بدر ما تقصرين

الله يبشرج بالجنة

----------


## سوارة

ايام الرحمه والامطار ادعوا الله وحده فقط وتوكلوا عليه هو المعطي ولا معطي سواه

الله يرزقكم على قد نياتكم

----------


## المتفائلة

صبحكم الله بالخير و الطاعة 
و الله يصبرنا و يفرح قلب كل مواطنة 
و جزاج الله خير ام بدر على التوضيح و في ميزان حسناتج
و ننتظر كل ما هو جديد

----------


## Um.Nasser

قال عز وجل : 
(( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا * يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا * 
و يمددكم بأموال و بنين و يجعل لكم أنهارا * ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا * 
وقد خلقكم أطوارا )) 
سورة نوح 10 - 14

----------


## prince

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يزاج الله خير أم بدر على كل معلومة وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 

بس حبيت اعقب على موضوع الابناء المولودين قبل استلام الام للجنسية اختي أم بدر إذا كانت الأم بحكم القانون حسب الماده 2 الموضحة من سنة 1925 فـأكـيـد مـا بيكـون عـنـدها مـشـكـلـه من حيث شـرط تـاريخ حـصـول الام على الجنسية لأن كـل عيـالـهـا يـابتهم وهي مـواطـنـه أمـا بخـصـوص الشـرط كـل اللي يعـانـون من هذا الـشـرط امـهـاتهم بالتجنس عقب صاروا بحكم القانون أو مازالوا بالتجنس وفي بالتبعية بس هذيلا مستبعدين 

وبخصوص ان الاقامة في الدولة تكون مستمره اعرف ناس توه نزلت اسامي عيالهم للمقابلة والتبصيم وهم ميلاد عيالهم وعيشتهم وحياتهم كلها في دولة خليجيه بس عشان يابتهم بعد ما استلمت الجنسية وفي بعد بالتبعية ونزلت اسامي عيالهم للمقابلة والتبصيم نصيبهم والله يوفقهم ان شاء الله 
ناس ولدوا وتربوا ودرسوا على ارض الدولة ومالهم الحق حاليا بسبب شرط تاريخ ميلادهم اللي مالهم أي ذنب فيه وفي ناس مالهم اي صله في الامارات مجرد تجديد اقامة كل 6 اشهر وبالتبعية ولهم الاولوية فهل يعقل هذا؟!!

لـو كـل واحـد يـردها لـعـيالـه كـان حـس بمعاناتهم أبناء البيت الواحد ينقسمون بين مواطنين ووافدين وهم من نفس الأم والأب بسبب شرط مالهم اي ذنب فيه وصبر سنين وسنين طويله ويوم يا الفرج بكل بساطه يقولون مالهم حق الحينه وفي أولويه وهم مب من ضمن الأولويه 

الله يوفق الجميع وكل واحد ما بياخذ الا نصيبه والخيره فيما اختارها الله

----------


## ام جوجو99

الله يوفق الجميع وكل واحد ما بياخذ الا نصيبه والخيره فيما اختارها الله

----------


## المتفائلة

الله كريم والله يفرجها على الجميع ما بيد حيلة إذا لنا نصيب بنأخذه كل شيء مكتوب و لازم نصبر على اللي مكتوب لنا 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## aloonood

مسا الخيررررررررررر ,,,

سؤال يطرح نفسه ...,,, هل راح يكون من ضمن الدفعه الثانيه اسماء لابناء المواطنات الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية الي تنطبق عليهم الشروط ..ولا راح مثل الدفعه الاولي الي كانت الاسماء للابناء الي كانوا مولودين بعد اكتساب الام للجنسية ......

نتمني حد يفيدنا .... ويا ليت ام بدر ترد علي هالتساؤل ..

----------


## السلامات

..

أتوقع الدفعة الرابعة ... لهذه الفئة ...

لكن متى ؟؟ الله يعلم ... 


..

----------


## كوفي

لو سمحتي اختي شو قصدج عن ==ماده 2 فقره أ
ممكن اتوظحين

----------


## حراير-3

> لو سمحتي اختي شو قصدج عن ==ماده 2 فقره أ
> ممكن اتوظحين


اختي كوفي راجعي صفحة 180 بتحصلين الإجابة

----------


## `OM BADR`

> مسا الخيررررررررررر ,,,
> 
> سؤال يطرح نفسه ...,,, هل راح يكون من ضمن الدفعه الثانيه اسماء لابناء المواطنات الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية الي تنطبق عليهم الشروط ..ولا راح مثل الدفعه الاولي الي كانت الاسماء للابناء الي كانوا مولودين بعد اكتساب الام للجنسية ......
> 
> نتمني حد يفيدنا .... ويا ليت ام بدر ترد علي هالتساؤل ..


لو متابعه اخر ردودي انا ذكرت ان الدفعات القادمه للمستوفين الشروط فقط 
يعني ما راح يكونو موجودين 

وموضوعهم لازال قيد الدراسه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر دخيلج طمنيني
> امي عمانية وحصلت الجواز متاخر ويدي ويدتي وخوالي وهل امي محصلين الجنسية بحكم القانون في الثمانينات!!! شو وضعنا!!



ما علينا من باقي الاسره 
علينا من الوالده فقط 
متى ما اكتسبت الجنسيه يحق للابناء المولودين ( بعد ) اكتساب الام للجنسيه بالتقدم على طلب تجنس 
اما اللي مولودين قبل لا

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

السلام عليكم 

ام بدر يزاج الله خيييير

بس يسألج : 

إحنا دقولنااا وقدمناا وبصمناا وكل شي من تاريخ 5-2 بس ما دفعنا الرسوم 

سؤالي : أنا اختي متزوجه وعايشه فقططر بس حاليا هي عندنا

هل يلزم ان طول هالفتره تكون عنيه فالبلاد ! والا ! 

وهل عادي بهالفتره نطلع من البلاد يعني نسسافر اي مكككان ! 

لان اللي سسمعناه ان لازم يكون الشخص موجود فالبلاد ! 

اتمنى تفيدينآ 

ويزآج الله خخخيرر

*

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

وبعد : نحن شو وضعنا سوينا مقابله وحدده ولا دقولناا عششان ندفع الرسوم !

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

--- نحن دفعنا من شهرين ولين الحينه لا اتصلوبنا ولا شياته شوه السالفه الي دفعوا عقبنا استلموا ونحن دافعين قبل وما وصلنا شي..

----------


## مربوشة

الله كريـــــــــم

----------


## عيون الغوالي

السلام عليككم
انا الصراحه قررت اني اسافر اييب بناتي مع اني سمعت انه شرط الشخص يكون مقيم بس انا خايفه الموضوع يطول وبناتي بعيد بس الله كريم بروح اييبهن واذا الله كاتبلي خير بحصل ان شاءالله والحمدلله على كل حال.........

----------


## عالية الغالية

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 




الحمدلله 


الحمدلله 



الحمدلله

----------


## السلامات

ام بدر ... اصلا مستحيل .. مواطنة من سنة 1925 ... وعيالها من فئة المولودين قبل اكتساب الام

ليش كل هذا التعقيد .. الغير طبيعي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عطر الكعبة

> ام بدر ... اصلا مستحيل .. مواطنة من سنة 1925 ... وعيالها من فئة المولودين قبل اكتساب الام
> 
> ليش كل هذا التعقيد .. الغير طبيعي
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم اختيه
""حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك"" و كل شي قسمة و نصيب
عسى الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عطر الكعبة

الله يجازي من يسوي سواتج وبخير من سوى سواتج يجازيج

الله يحفظ شيوخنا ويجعلهم ذخر لنا وتاج فوق روسنا 
صدق هم ماقصرو متابعين احوال البلاد اول باول

أتمنى من اخواتي المواطنات انهم يطولوا بالهم شوي
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## missarmada

كل اللي حصل يستاهل واللي ماحصل كثير منهم يستاهلون وفي الاخير الموضوع قسمة ونصيب

بس بعد كلام الاخت (السلامات) صحيح، امر رئيس الدولة يقول كل ابناء المواطنات فوق 18 سنة، واللجنة قالت فقط اللي انولدوا عقب حصول الام عالجنسية، وردوا وقالوا بس اللي متوافقين في المادة الفلانية، وباجر الله يعلم شو الشرط اليديد

ادري ان اللجنة ابخص وادري انهم يبون مصلحة البلاد وادري ان القرار والتجنيس مب هين
بس يا ناس ترى في وايد من ابناء المواطنات يستحقون بس الشروط منعتهم وهذا ظلم

الله يرحمنا برحمته وارد اقول اللي حصلوا بعد يستاهلون والله يوفق الجميع

( عبدالله بن زايد : مهما كانت قبيلتي أو إمارتي أو أصلي ،، عشقي للإمارت و ولائي المطلق لرئيس الدولة دون غيره يجعلنا جميعا عيال زايد ).

----------


## عالية الغالية

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :

يا غلام! إني أعلمك كلمات، احفظ الله يحفظك، احفظ الله تجده تجاهك، إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله، واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك، وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك، رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف

----------


## جمالي دلع

فديتكم حبايبي

باقول هالكلام بس ماقصد شخص معين فيه وربي

بس قبل شهر 12 كلنا كنا ندعي فقط

و خلال هالشهر تحول الدعاء الى امل و للبعض الى حقيقة حمدلله

و لكن لازم كلنا نحمد ربنا و نفرح سواء كانت الفرحة لنا و لا لغيرنا

و اللي الله كاتبه بيستوي ( لو الله كاتب بتحصلون الجواز او عيالكم او اي حد من اهلكم يحصل بتحصلون بتحصلون و لو شنو صار
و لو مب كاتب لو تراكضون مراكض ما بتحصلون )

وكلو عماركم لربكم و ادعو الله فان الله لا يرد الدعاء

و عن موضوع 1117 ترى في كثيرين للحين ماستلمو مجرد اجراءات و عدد كبير فيبيلهم و لو اني انا بعد استعيل و ما ننلام بس نتصبر و كله اجر باذن الله 

اصبرو شوي و اعرفو اكيد في شي احلى في المستقبل عند كل تاخيرة

و للي يكتبون هني شكاوي

ترى هالشي ما بيزيد من الموضوع ولا بينقص

لان الموضوع مش في موضوع الاخت ام بدر عشان تكتبون ظلم و جي

الدولة عمرها ما بتظلم حد ما يستاهل الظلم 

و ان سوت هالشي بيكون غير قصد راجعوهم و ان شاء الله خير

نقول حمدلله انهم فكرو في امر الكثير كان يعاني منه و الحين الكثير منهم صارت معاناتهم حياة حلوة الحمدلله

عليكم بالدعاء و عسى الله يفرح قلوبكم جميعا

نحن نشكر ام بدر على مجهودها اللي تسويه و لو كلفنا عليها باسالتنا المكرره 

و نشكر الخوات اللي عطونا المعلومات

و ادعي لي و للجميع الشي الطيب الحلو اللي يفرح قلبنا كلنا و نكتب كلنا تهنئة جماعية لبعض يارب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

*نحن من 1117 وما وصلنا شي 

بغيت اسال فيه حد يقدر يستفسر لنا سبب التاخير !!!!*

----------


## جمالي دلع

حبيبتي قريتي شنو كتبت 

دامج دفعتي خلاص لاتحاتين

و صبرتي كل هالسنين ما تقدرين تصبرين شويات

عليج بالدعاء

و ترى حتى خطيبي من دفعة 1117 و اعرف رقمه التسلسلي و يمكن اللي بعده استلمو و هو لا

بس طمنوني و قالو دام دفعتو لا تحاتون بيكم الدور

الله يطمن قلبج حبوبة

----------


## أم الفيصل

صدقتي كان حلم و أصبح بفضل الله حقيقة الله يطول بأعمار شيوخنا و يحفظهم لنا ذخر . والله يوفق أم بدر و زوجها . تحلوا خوات بالصبر و ما يمنع انكم تراجعون و تسعون لتسريع موضوعكم

----------


## مرحباً

مبــــــــــــــــــــروووووك لكل اللي يستحقـــــوووون ^^ "أم بدر"انا ابي اعرف شو مصير ابناء المراسيم يعني اللي امهم عندها مرسوم من سمو الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ...يعني من سنه 1976 ...ولين يومنا هذا ما أستلمت الجنسيه بليـــــــــززز أبيج تريحيني اذا تعرفين شيء على هالموضوع لأن أمي عندها مرسوم من زمان ...يعني أنا أعتبر من أبناء المواطنات بما أني أنولدت هنيه ... أتمنى تردين علي فديتج ... لأاني أنا بنت هالبلد ولي الحق أعرف

----------


## برق لمع

> ام بدر ... اصلا مستحيل .. مواطنة من سنة 1925 ... وعيالها من فئة المولودين قبل اكتساب الام
> 
> ليش كل هذا التعقيد .. الغير طبيعي
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولنعتبر ان المواطنه من 1925 تزوجت وافد عيالها الي قبل التجنس بيكونون عمرهم اللحين 86 !!!!!!!!

----------


## المتفائلة

صباح التفاؤل بأخبار يديدة
ننتظر الإعلان عن المراسيم اليديدة و بفارغ الصبر

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

وحده من معارفنا وصلها مسج من بوظبي

يالله ان شاء الله دورنا ..

----------


## المتفائلة

> وحده من معارفنا وصلها مسج من بوظبي
> 
> يالله ان شاء الله دورنا ..


 تستاهل و مبروك عليها وعقبالكم و يا رب يفرح الجميع و يستلم 
و الله يطول بعمر شيوخنا ما بيقصرون

----------


## aloonood

مسااااااا الخيرااااات للكل ....

بهالساعه وهو ياذن العصر 

ادعي واقول 

اللهم يسر علي جميع ابناء المواطنات الحصول علي جنسية دولة الامارات عاجلا غير اجل ...

ربي يوفقكم كلكم ....

محد بيتضرر من القرار ان شاء الله والكل راح يتجنسون لانه مراحل ولازم يتاكون من كل كبيره وصغيره ...

وبالنسبه للقرار الي انوضع للابناء الي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ..الاكيد مش للكل الاكيد فيه استثناءات راح تصير ..وكل واحد ومفله ونصيبه وما عليكم الا بالدعاء والصبر ..

اخر همسه للكل ...قانون وضعه الانسان فالاكيد راح يتغير ما دام انه يضر الغير وراح يعم الخير والفرح والسرور كل بيوت الامهات وابناء المواطنات بيكونون مواطنين باذن الواحد الاحد وقريب جدا ان شاء الله ..هاي هي عادة شيوخ الامارات ...

وهالقرار ما نزل الا بعد دراسة وتمعن سنين وسنين ...ونتمني التوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ورود الامل

إخواني حصلوا الجنسيه من شهر بس أنا ما حصلت وياهم سويت المقابله وياهم ودفعت وياهم ووقت التسليم محد طرشلي مسج او اتصل فيني يوم أبوي راح يسال جوازات الشارجه قالوا له أكيد ريلها مواطن وبيعطونها بالتبعيه على ريلها بس محد قالي هالكلام قبل وانا من دفعه ١١١٧ ومحد يقدر ايسير جوازات بوظبي يسالونهم طمنوني خواتي صج ما بيعطوني الحين لأني تابعه لريلي حتى ريلي للحين ما ضافني ف الجنسيه والله اني حيرة من امرئ كل يوم اتريا حد ايدق لي خايفه والله الله المستعان*

----------


## عطر الكعبة

اقروا هذا الدعاء *

*أن شاء الله الله بيسر أموركم كلها *


*لا إله إلا الله الكريم الحليم *

*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*________________________________________

*اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*

*وبركة في العمر*

*وصحة في الجسد*

*وسعة في الرزق*

*وتوبة قبل الموت*

*وشهادة عند الموت*

*ومغفرة بعد الموت*

*وعفوا عند الحساب*

*وأمانا من العذاب*

*ونصيبا من الجنة*


*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*

*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*

*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين *

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*

*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*

*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*

*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*

*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
**

*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## ام حمدددده

بنات انا عندي سوؤال للي سووت مقابه ...!!! انتي اول شي بصمتي ولا اول شي قابلتي ؟ يعني شو الاول التبصيم ولا المقابله (ولا الاثنين في نفس اليوم))؟ و مشكورات خواتي......... :11:

----------


## أمووووووونة

بنات اللي راجعوا الجوازات الاتحادية 


ممكن حد يخبرنا وين مكانهم بالضبط في أبوظبي 


والله يسهل أمورنا وأموركم وأمور كل أبناء المواطنات

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

اول المقابلة وبعدين البصمات بس نحن ما بصمنا لانه عندنا الهويه

----------


## سوارة

الله ييسر اموركم

----------


## فدى UAE

سرنا راجعنا وطلعت في ورقة ناقصة من اوراقي يعني طرشوا اوراق خواني الديوان وانا بعدني سرت وديت الورقة الناقصة وانشالله خير 

خواتي نصيحة مني سيرن راجعن محد يعرف يمكن في اوراق ناقصة في معاملاتكن 

سؤال في وحدة متزوجة و حصلت الجنسية من امها لاني سمعت ان المتزوجة تاخذ من ريلها بلييييز خبروني

----------


## أم الفيصل

> بنات اللي راجعوا الجوازات الاتحادية 
> 
> 
> ممكن حد يخبرنا وين مكانهم بالضبط في أبوظبي 
> 
> 
> والله يسهل أمورنا وأموركم وأمور كل أبناء المواطنات



في شارع مصفح و أنت داخله أبوظبي بالقرب من المستشفى العسكري

----------


## aloonood

صباح الخير .....

الحمدلله عكل شي .... ارحمونا يا ناس نبا نعيش ...

نتمني من اعضاء اللجنة اعادة النظر بالشروط التعجيزية الي تحطيها لانه مرسوم نازل من الشيخ وهو لل مكملين 18 سنه والغرض منه تيسر الامور علي ابناء المواطنات وليس التعسير بشروط غريبه ..

كلنا تجنسنا الا اخوي الكبير ..والحمدلله عكل شي وهو يتريا دوره اذا كان له نصيب لانه مولود قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ...

ما نعرف شو نسوي ...هل نراجع الجوازات ولا ننتظر الله يفرجها اتريا ام بدر تقدم لي نصيحه بالخاص ....

وشكرا

----------


## missarmada

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

ان شالله نسمع اخبار حلوة عن اللي انولدوا قبل حصول الام عالجنسية

----------


## السلامات

> صباح الخير .....
> 
> الحمدلله عكل شي .... ارحمونا يا ناس نبا نعيش ...
> 
> نتمني من اعضاء اللجنة اعادة النظر بالشروط التعجيزية الي تحطيها لانه مرسوم نازل من الشيخ وهو لل مكملين 18 سنه والغرض منه تيسر الامور علي ابناء المواطنات وليس التعسير بشروط غريبه ..
> 
> كلنا تجنسنا الا اخوي الكبير ..والحمدلله عكل شي وهو يتريا دوره اذا كان له نصيب لانه مولود قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية ...
> 
> ما نعرف شو نسوي ...هل نراجع الجوازات ولا ننتظر الله يفرجها اتريا ام بدر تقدم لي نصيحه بالخاص ....
> ...


.......
......

الله يعين أخوج الكبير ........ شو بيكون شعوره ... والله يعين الامهات المواطنات 

بس عليكم بالدعاء ... ولكل حادث حديث بعد الدفعة الثالثة ... ان شاء الله

...

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير
اقروا هذا الدعاء *

*أن شاء الله الله بيسر أموركم كلها *


*لا إله إلا الله الكريم الحليم *

*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*________________________________________

*اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*

*وبركة في العمر*

*وصحة في الجسد*

*وسعة في الرزق*

*وتوبة قبل الموت*

*وشهادة عند الموت*

*ومغفرة بعد الموت*

*وعفوا عند الحساب*

*وأمانا من العذاب*

*ونصيبا من الجنة*


*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*

*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*

*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين *

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*

*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*

*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*

*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*

*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
**

*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بنات اللي راجعوا الجوازات الاتحادية 
> 
> 
> ممكن حد يخبرنا وين مكانهم بالضبط في أبوظبي 
> 
> 
> والله يسهل أمورنا وأموركم وأمور كل أبناء المواطنات


الف مبروك عليكم استلام الجنسيه*
والله يديم الفرحه عليكم

----------


## `OM BADR`

حاليا يتم تسليم دفعه من ابناء المواطنات
الف مبروك لكل من استلم 
وعقبال الباقين

----------


## عطر الكعبة

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خييييييييييييير اختيه ام بدر 


الف مبروك لكل من استلم 

وعقبال الباقين

----------


## Um.Nasser

> حاليا يتم تسليم دفعه من ابناء المواطنات
> الف مبروك لكل من استلم 
> وعقبال الباقين



اللهم فرح قلوب عيالنا

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## فدى UAE

الله ييسر امورنا و امور كل مسلم يا رب

----------


## أم الفيصل

أصدر صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة، مرسوما بمنح 930 من أبناء المواطنات جنسية الدولة، وذلك بموجب الأمر السامي بمنح أبناء المواطنات جنسية الدولة عند استيفائهم الشروط اللازمة لاكتسابها. التفاصيل تنشر لاحقاً. الإمارات اليوم

----------


## المتفائلة

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 

إن شاء الله يكون أسماء أعيالي معاهم 

الله يفرح جميع خواتي المواطنات

----------


## نور 2006

الدفعه اللي نزلت اليوم 930 هي الدفعه الثانيه و لا لا

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الدفعه اللي نزلت اليوم 930 هي الدفعه الثانيه و لا لا



نعم الدفعه الثانيه واسماء جديده من ضمن لائحه ابناء المواطنات

----------


## `OM BADR`

للعلم ان اللي كان اسمه من ضمن الدفعه الاولى 1117 وما استلم سيتم الانتهاء منهم خلال الاسبوع هذا او الاسبوع القادم كحد اقصى 
اليوم في دفعه كبيره استلمت الجنسيه .. وفي منهم كثير من اخواتنا في المنتدى .
وان شاء الله بيتم العمل على الدفعه الجديده في الاسابيع القادمه 
الف مبروك للكل .. وان شاء الله انتظرونا بالاخبار الحلوه

----------


## نور 2006

جزاج الله كل خير يا وجه السعد و الله ييسر امور اخواتنا جميعا يا رب

----------


## نور 2006

الغاليه اولادي موعدهم للمقابله الثانيه يوم 16/5و الموظف في الجوازات خبرهم انهم من الدفعه الثانيه ممكن يكونون فعلا من 930 و هم بعدهم ما سووا المقابله الثانيه

----------


## A Programmer

يااااارب يا كريم ان شاء الله تكون اسماءنا كلنا في في هذه الدفعه 
والله العظيم ما اعرف غير الامارات وطن لي ولاخواني ولا عمري سافرت ولا رحت الا للعمره 
مرباي ودراستي وعمري وحياتي واستقراري كله في وطني الامارات واعرف كل شبر فيها ، رددت عيشي بلادي 35 سنه من عمري وعلمتها لطلابي وطالباتي وجهزت لكل احتفالات الاعياد الوطنيه بكل ولاء ووطنيه وحب من قبل حتى صدور القرار لان تربينا في ارض الخير والحب وغرست امي فينا حب الوطن منذ نعومة اضافرنا ولا يقل عنا كل ابناء المواطنات، نفسي استقر واخدم اماراتي الحبيبه بعلمي وولائي والله روحي متعلقه فيهاااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ناس ادعوا لي ولاخواني ولكم دعاء بالمثل . 
لكني والحمدالله امن بقضاء الله وقدره وصااااااااااااابره وكل ما يكتبه الله لنا خير .
الله يسعدكم يا خواتي وتفرحون بعيالكم ان شاء الله ويفرح قلب امي وابوي لانهم كبروا في السن وهذا الامر اكيد بيفرحهم اننا مستقرين في وطننا الحبيب 
وشكر خاص لسيده ام بدر بارك الله فيج الله يفرح قلبج وقلب زوجج واولادج

----------


## فدى UAE

الف مبروووووك لكل اللي اساميهم في هالدفعة ويا رب يا رب تكون اسامينا فيها ولو اسمي مب موجود يا رب تكون اسامي خواني فيها 

ام بدر سؤال المتزوجة من مواطن تتجنس من امها انا اللي اعرفه ان هيه وانا سويت المقابلة بس ممكن اتأكد

----------


## عطر الكعبة

الله يطول في عمر شيوخنا و يديمهم ذخر و يحفظهم و يحفظ إماراتنا الحبيبة 

تسلمين أم بدر و جزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج كفيتي و وفيتي و الله يبارك في ولدج بدر و جزاء الله خير بو بدر

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الغاليه اولادي موعدهم للمقابله الثانيه يوم 16/5و الموظف في الجوازات خبرهم انهم من الدفعه الثانيه ممكن يكونون فعلا من 930 و هم بعدهم ما سووا المقابله الثانيه


المرسوم اللي يحمل اسماء 930 هم اللي كملوا كل اوراقهم وخلصوا المقابلات وكل شي 
اما اللي ما خلص المقابله او اعطوه موعد .. هذا ينتظر اسمه في المراسيم القادمه

----------


## برق لمع

الخبر نزل في الجريدة بس في النت

الف مبروك
وعقبال الي مولودين قبل تجنس الام يارب بدون شروط تعجيزيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> الف مبروووووك لكل اللي اساميهم في هالدفعة ويا رب يا رب تكون اسامينا فيها ولو اسمي مب موجود يا رب تكون اسامي خواني فيها 
> 
> ام بدر سؤال المتزوجة من مواطن تتجنس من امها انا اللي اعرفه ان هيه وانا سويت المقابلة بس ممكن اتأكد


يعتمد على فترة اكمال المده بالنسبه لزوجة المواطن 
اذا كانت انهت المده القانونيه بيتم تجنيسها تباع لزوجها 
اما لو باقي لها كم سنه .. وقدمت مع امها .. بياخذوها على مرسوم ابناء المواطنات.
طبعا شرط هذا كله ان ما اتكون عندها معاملتين.. وبناء على الحاله بيتم اختيار يا ابناء موطنات .. او تجنس بالتبعيه .

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## `OM BADR`

> يااااارب يا كريم ان شاء الله تكون اسماءنا كلنا في في هذه الدفعه 
> والله العظيم ما اعرف غير الامارات وطن لي ولاخواني ولا عمري سافرت ولا رحت الا للعمره 
> مرباي ودراستي وعمري وحياتي واستقراري كله في وطني الامارات واعرف كل شبر فيها ، رددت عيشي بلادي 35 سنه من عمري وعلمتها لطلابي وطالباتي وجهزت لكل احتفالات الاعياد الوطنيه بكل ولاء ووطنيه وحب من قبل حتى صدور القرار لان تربينا في ارض الخير والحب وغرست امي فينا حب الوطن منذ نعومة اضافرنا ولا يقل عنا كل ابناء المواطنات، نفسي استقر واخدم اماراتي الحبيبه بعلمي وولائي والله روحي متعلقه فيهاااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ناس ادعوا لي ولاخواني ولكم دعاء بالمثل . 
> لكني والحمدالله امن بقضاء الله وقدره وصااااااااااااابره وكل ما يكتبه الله لنا خير .
> الله يسعدكم يا خواتي وتفرحون بعيالكم ان شاء الله ويفرح قلب امي وابوي لانهم كبروا في السن وهذا الامر اكيد بيفرحهم اننا مستقرين في وطننا الحبيب 
> وشكر خاص لسيده ام بدر بارك الله فيج الله يفرح قلبج وقلب زوجج واولادج


العفو منج يا اختي .. وهذا اقل من واجبي تجاه اخواتي الطيبات .

لاتتحسفي او تندمي .. هاذي كلها ارزاق كتبها الله وقدرها وقسمها بين عباده 
انصحج بقرأة موضوعي 
نصيحه من ام بدر الى ابناء المواطنات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1028395

----------


## فدى UAE

ام بدر مشكووورة 

انا صارلي سنتين متزوجة وما قدمت عن طريق ريلي لان مفروض اكمل ٥ سنين ، انشالله خير يا ربي والله يجزيج خير عن كل سؤال رديتي عليه و ريحتينا

----------


## A Programmer

> العفو منج يا اختي .. وهذا اقل من واجبي تجاه اخواتي الطيبات .
> 
> لاتتحسفي او تندمي .. هاذي كلها ارزاق كتبها الله وقدرها وقسمها بين عباده 
> انصحج بقرأة موضوعي 
> نصيحه من ام بدر الى ابناء المواطنات 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1028395


بارك الله فيج يا اختي بارك الله فيج وفي ميزان حسناتج ونصيحتج قريتها وصل لي مغزاها وهي على العين والراس. 
والله اني مؤمنه بقضاء الله وقدره وقول المصطفى عليه الف صلاة وسلام : ....اعلم أن الأمةلو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك , وإن اجتمعواعلى أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك , رفعت الأقلام وجفتالصحف .

والله يكتب لنا الي فيه خير ^_^

----------


## bantqatar

بارك الله فيج يا أم بدر والله وبيض الله وجهك ما قصرتي 
استفسار الله يرضى عليج أن شاء الله احنا خلصنا مقابله وتبصيم بتاريخ 2/2 لكن وحده من خواتي سافرت عن ريلها في قطر ويوم طلبونا جات بتاشيرة زيارة وفي المقابلة والتبصيم قالو لنا لازم تعدلون وضعها ولكن الاقامات موقفه وأمي مواطنة بحكم القانون واخر شيء كملو أجراءاتها وطرشو ملفنا كلنا وهي معانا استفساري كيف بالنسبة لوضعها 
لانها مب مقيمه .

----------


## أمووووووونة

حبيبتي أم بدر 


الله يسعدج دنيا و آخرة يارب 

الكلمات تعجز عن البوح بالشكر والامتنان والحروف تقف صامتة خشية أن لا تعطيك حقك من الثناء 

ولكن القلب لا يكل من الدعاء لك ولابنك ولزوجك 

بالبركة وأن تكون أيامكم كلها سعادة وراحة بال 


خواتي المواطنات وبنات المواطنات 

عليكم بالدعاء بالرحمة لباني هذه الدولة --- وبطول العمر لخليفته ولكل شيوخنا الكرام

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بارك الله فيج يا أم بدر والله وبيض الله وجهك ما قصرتي 
> استفسار الله يرضى عليج أن شاء الله احنا خلصنا مقابله وتبصيم بتاريخ 2/2 لكن وحده من خواتي سافرت عن ريلها في قطر ويوم طلبونا جات بتاشيرة زيارة وفي المقابلة والتبصيم قالو لنا لازم تعدلون وضعها ولكن الاقامات موقفه وأمي مواطنة بحكم القانون واخر شيء كملو أجراءاتها وطرشو ملفنا كلنا وهي معانا استفساري كيف بالنسبة لوضعها 
> لانها مب مقيمه .


حلو دام كملوا اجرائتها ورفعوا اوراقها معناته ما الزموها بوضع الاقامه 
وضعها اتحدده الجهه اللي قدمتو عندهم الطلب .. اذا الزموا عليكم الاقامه فلابد منها 
لكن لو قالوا لكم خلاص مافي داعي .. بتكون امورها كما هيا مقيمه في قطر لحين استدعائها وتسليمها الجنسيه
ما اقدر احدد وضعها دام انها رفعت وخلصت اوراقها .. لان الحالات تختلف فما اقدر اعطيج راي ثابت .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> حبيبتي أم بدر 
> 
> 
> الله يسعدج دنيا و آخرة يارب 
> 
> الكلمات تعجز عن البوح بالشكر والامتنان والحروف تقف صامتة خشية أن لا تعطيك حقك من الثناء 
> 
> ولكن القلب لا يكل من الدعاء لك ولابنك ولزوجك 
> 
> ...


العفوا طال عمرج 
وفرحتج ترى من فرحتنا .. ومبادرة الشيوخ لو اقتصرت حتى على فرد واحد تراها اتفرح البلاد كلها .
بارك الله فيج وفي ابنائج .. والله يجعلهم ذخر وفخر ومنفعه كبيره للوطن .

----------


## bantqatar

> حلو دام كملوا اجرائتها ورفعوا اوراقها معناته ما الزموها بوضع الاقامه 
> وضعها اتحدده الجهه اللي قدمتو عندهم الطلب .. اذا الزموا عليكم الاقامه فلابد منها 
> لكن لو قالوا لكم خلاص مافي داعي .. بتكون امورها كما هيا مقيمه في قطر لحين استدعائها وتسليمها الجنسيه
> ما اقدر احدد وضعها دام انها رفعت وخلصت اوراقها .. لان الحالات تختلف فما اقدر اعطيج راي ثابت .


الله يرحم والديج يالغاليه والله يكتب مافيه كل خير أن شاء الله للجيمع

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

الله يسهل الاموور ياااربي
.. ويرزق كل عيال المواطنااات بالجنسيه ويفررح قلووووبهم باذن الله

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الف مبروك للي استلموا اليوم 

نحن بعدنا ما طرشوا لنا مسج ولا اتصلوا بنا مع انه نحن من الدفعه الاولى 1117 غريبة !! :14:

----------


## حراير-3

> الله يسهل الاموور ياااربي
> .. ويرزق كل عيال المواطنااات بالجنسيه ويفررح قلووووبهم باذن الله


 اللهم آمين
ا

----------


## فدى UAE

يا رب نسمع اخبار حلوة باجر باذن الواحد الاحد

----------


## fresh hear

صباح الخير , , إن شاءالله يكون هالصبح فاتحة خير علينا وينفرج همنا 

"اللهم إني عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك ، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك ، او علمته أحد من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ، ونور صدري ، وجلاء حزني ، وذهاب همي "

----------


## لورا77

*اللهم لامانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد
الحمدلله لك ياااارب على ما أعطيت وما منعت
خواتي باركولي أنا الحمدلله خذت الجنسية واستلمت جوازي أنا وخواني بتاريخ 17 / 4 ،، الفال للباقين والله يوفجكم ،،،،*

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير , , إن شاءالله يكون هالصبح فاتحة خير علينا وينفرج همنا 

"اللهم إني عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك ، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك ، او علمته أحد من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ، ونور صدري ، وجلاء حزني ، وذهاب همي "

----------


## المتفائلة

صباحكم مسك و عنبر و يا رب بسماع أحلى الأخبار 

و الله يطول بعمر شيوخنا و يحفظهم من كل سوء و يحفظ إماراتنا الحبيبة من شر الحاقدين و الحاسدين

----------


## المتفائلة

> *اللهم لامانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد
> الحمدلله لك ياااارب على ما أعطيت وما منعت
> خواتي باركولي أنا الحمدلله خذت الجنسية واستلمت جوازي أنا وخواني بتاريخ 17 / 4 ،، الفال للباقين والله يوفجكم ،،،،*


 ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووك حبيبتي تستاهلين كل خير و الله يوفقج و يوفق الجميع

----------


## rose_

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته

أول شيي ألف ألف مبروك للي استلموا , وعقبال كل الي يتريون يارب 

اممم أنا رحت مع أخوي و سوينا مقابله و بصمونا , و بعدها بشهر تقريباً طلعت اسامي الدفعه الأولى و كان اسمي منهم بس أخوي ما طلع اسمه 
و قبل شهر تقريباً رحت الجوازات و دفعت و وقعت بس للحين ما أستملت . اما أخوي للحين يتريا اسمه يطلع .. احس لو استلمت قبله الفرحه ما بتكون كبيره و أحس انه بيتضايج, لما الوالده راحت للجوازات و سألت ليش طلع اسم البنت قبل الولد قالوا لان بيسلمون البنات قبل الأولاد كلامه ما دش راسي كيف البنات يستلمون قبل الاولاد !!؟

----------


## أم الفيصل

> *اللهم لامانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد
> الحمدلله لك ياااارب على ما أعطيت وما منعت
> خواتي باركولي أنا الحمدلله خذت الجنسية واستلمت جوازي أنا وخواني بتاريخ 17 / 4 ،، الفال للباقين والله يوفجكم ،،،،*


ألف ألف ترليون مبرروك الله يهنيكم و عقبال كل أبناء المواطنات

----------


## `OM BADR`

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> أول شيي ألف ألف مبروك للي استلموا , وعقبال كل الي يتريون يارب 
> 
> اممم أنا رحت مع أخوي و سوينا مقابله و بصمونا , و بعدها بشهر تقريباً طلعت اسامي الدفعه الأولى و كان اسمي منهم بس أخوي ما طلع اسمه 
> و قبل شهر تقريباً رحت الجوازات و دفعت و وقعت بس للحين ما أستملت . اما أخوي للحين يتريا اسمه يطلع .. احس لو استلمت قبله الفرحه ما بتكون كبيره و أحس انه بيتضايج, لما الوالده راحت للجوازات و سألت ليش طلع اسم البنت قبل الولد قالوا لان بيسلمون البنات قبل الأولاد كلامه ما دش راسي كيف البنات يستلمون قبل الاولاد !!؟


لازم يكون في سبب يمكن اخوج مولود قبل استلام امج للجنسيه

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ألف ألف ترليون مبرروك الله يهنيكم و عقبال كل أبناء المواطنات


والف مبروك لج يا ام الفيصل اليوم بو بدر مخبرني وايد سوالف ^__* 
الله يديم الفرحه لكم كلكم

----------


## حراير-3

مشكورة اختي ام بدر ويزاكم الله خير انتي وبوبدر بصراحة ما قصرتوا

----------


## أم الفيصل

> والف مبروك لج يا ام الفيصل اليوم بو بدر مخبرني وايد سوالف ^__* 
> الله يديم الفرحه لكم كلكم


الله يبارك فيج وفي أبو بدر و مهما قلنا ما نوفيكم الله يجزيكم الخير ويرحم مؤسس الدولة و يطول بأعمار شيوخنا و يديم علينا نعمة الأمن والآمان في ظل قيادتهم الرشيدة .

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

الف الف مبروووك للي استلموا وان شاء الله تكمل الفرحه بتسليم كل ابناء الموطنات

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

الف مبروك للي استلموا اليوم

نحن بعدنا ما طرشوا لنا مسج ولا اتصلوا بنا مع انه نحن من الدفعه الاولى 1117 غريبة !!

----------


## fresh hear

حد سار الجوازات اليوم او تخبر

----------


## حبوبه 222

ونحن مثلكم يا مشاعر دبي الين الحين ما طرشوا لنا مسج مع انه من الدفعة الاولى 
طمنينا أم بدر الله يخليج

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله اسماء خواني طلعت بس اسمي بعده انشالله في الدفعة الياية يا رب 

بس اهم شي طلع حق اخوي الحمدلله ثم الحمدلله ثم الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## `OM BADR`

الف مبروك للي استلموا الجنسيه ..
اهم شي خواتنا لايستعجلون ويحرقون اعمارهم ترى المكتوب جاي جاي .
لو تسألون اخواتنا اللي اتجنسوا شو شعوركم الحين ؟ .. بيقولون لكم راحت كل همومنا وارتحنا نفسيا.. ومنهم بيقول خلاص نسينا العذاب اللي كنا انفكر فيه 
سبحان مغير الاحوال 
ان شاء الله اللي ما استلموا شعورهم مستقبلا بيكون نفس شعور اللي اتجنسوا اليوم .. فلا تستعجلون على رزقكم .

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

عندي سؤال مستغربه منه 
في اكثر من بنيه قالت ان ظهر لاحد منهم وحد ماظهر لهم كيف جذيه؟؟

الاخوان مب يقدمون ويا بعض ولازم اساميهم تمشي ويا بعض ولا شسالفه؟؟
يعني كل واحد معاملته يشلونها بروحها مب ويا اخووانه ...؟

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

كل واحد من أبناء المواطنات ليه معاملة بروحه مب ضامينه ويا باجي اخوانه

----------


## عيون الغوالي

السلام عليكم ام بدر متى تتوقعين الدفعه الثالثه

----------


## راعيه حق

عندي سؤال لام بدر 
اختي انا من الفجيره واسمي انا واخواني من الدفعه الاولى خلصنا من التحقيق والمقابله والبصمه وامي جنسيتها بحكم القانون وسنه اصدارها 1973 وعندنا ما يثبت الجنسيه الجديمه والختم عليها لكن للاسف ما نزل اسمنا ف الدفعه الاولي ولا ف الدفعه الثانيه من المراسيم وعند مراجعتنا لجوازات الفجيره قالوا لنا انه لم تتم موافقه الامن علي الطلب كامل انا و اخواني واتصلنا شؤون الرئاسه بوظبي قالوا لنا الملف تحت الاجراء ولا فيه اي رفض من جهه معينه حسب الواضح ف النظام لكن الغريب ف الامر ليش نحن مخلصين من المقابله وما نزل اسمانا ف الدفعات ونصدق منو الحين واراجع منو بالضبط والا نفقد الامل خلاص وننسى الامر كله للعلم نحن كلنا فوق سن 18 وامي بحكم القانون واول جنسيه تكتسبها بحياتها اب عن جد ابي افاده ارجوج

----------


## عيون الغوالي

صباح الخير

اختي راعية حق انتي تقريبا نفسنا طبعا امي اماراتيه من يوم انولدت يعني بحكم القانون ونحن كانت مقابلتنا اول شهر فبراير ويوم نزلت الدفعه الاولى ماكنا وياهم وحطينا املنا فالدفعه الثانيه وللاسف بعد مب وياهم ورحنا للجوازات فالعين قالوا لنا معاملتكم بعدها فالامن والله واعلم شو الواقع

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير

* اللهم انى أسألك علما نافعا وعملا متقلبا ورزقا طيبا.

* أستغفر اللـــــــــــــــه وأتوب اليه. أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه . أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه.

* اللهم صلى وسلم على نبيا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام.

يارب ارضى عنى وعن والدى وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والاموات.

يارب فرج همى وهم المؤمنين جميعا ..

----------


## نور 2006

االلهم آمييييييين

----------


## المتفائلة

مساء الخير و الطاعة 

حد سار الجوازات و سأل عن اسمه هل نال في المرسوم الـ 930 أو لا افيدونا بنات

----------


## rose_

> لازم يكون في سبب يمكن اخوج مولود قبل استلام امج للجنسيه


أخوي مواليد 92 . والوالده استلمت الجواز في نص السبعينات 
معقوله كلام الموظف صحيح ؟ ان البنات تظهر أساميهم قبل الاولاد !؟

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفع

جااااااااري انتظار استلام الجنسية رغم استلام الاغلبية ورغم اننا اول الدافعين في الامارة

----------


## فدى UAE

> أخوي مواليد 92 . والوالده استلمت الجواز في نص السبعينات 
> معقوله كلام الموظف صحيح ؟ ان البنات تظهر أساميهم قبل الاولاد !؟



الغالية ماعتقد يخصه هذا انا اخوي طلعله قبلي

----------


## فدى UAE

يا جماعة الخير كل شي نصيب انا قدمت مع خواني نفس اليوم وطلعت اساميهم وانا ما طلع اسمي لان كان في ورقة ناقصة 

انشالله في الدفعة الياية خير

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفع

جااااااااري انتظار استلام الجنسية رغم استلام الاغلبية ورغم اننا اول الدافعين في الامارة

----------


## A Programmer

> مساء الخير و الطاعة 
> 
> حد سار الجوازات و سأل عن اسمه هل نال في المرسوم الـ 930 أو لا افيدونا بنات


هيه نعم ، نحن سرنا وقالوا لنا اسماءنا مب في هذي الدفعه رغم اننا خلصنا كل الاجراءات من شهر 2
الله يكتب الي فيه الخير ، ومبروك للكل الي شملهم المرسوم وعقبال عيالج يا المتفائله وكل ابناء المواطنات 
وعقبالنا يارب .

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

ان شاء الله باجر توصلنا مسجات الجنسية والله تعبنا من كثر من نتريا كل اللي نعرفهم استلموا الا نحن  :3:

----------


## Um.Nasser

> ان شاء الله باجر توصلنا مسجات الجنسية والله تعبنا من كثر من نتريا كل اللي نعرفهم استلموا الا نحن


اتمنى اشوف انج كاتبة الحمد لله استلمنا الجنسية يا مشاعر دبي ...وفدى uae والمتفائلة وكل الخوات

الله يرزقنا وعيالنا ويدوم علينا عز وأمان دولتنا آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## فدى UAE

> اتمنى اشوف انج كاتبة الحمد لله استلمنا الجنسية يا مشاعر دبي ...وفدى uae والمتفائلة وكل الخوات
> 
> الله يرزقنا وعيالنا ويدوم علينا عز وأمان دولتنا آمين يا رب العالمين



اللهم امين لنا ولكل ابناء المواطنات اللي يتريون

----------


## `OM BADR`

> أخوي مواليد 92 . والوالده استلمت الجواز في نص السبعينات 
> معقوله كلام الموظف صحيح ؟ ان البنات تظهر أساميهم قبل الاولاد !؟


لا يا اختي مافي من هذا الكلام 
دام انكم قدمتوا مع بعض خلاص تطلعون مع بعض 
الا لو كان عند اخوج مشاكل لما سوى البصمه الجنائيه 
غير جيه احتمال يكون في خطأ في نقل المعامله 
ما اقدر اقلج السبب بالتحديد .. يمكن في اسباب ثانيه ما نعرفها

----------


## `OM BADR`

في معلومه مهمه لاخواتي اللي اتجنسوا في الوقت الحاضر تحت بند ابناء المواطنات .
اللي بتتزوج غير مواطن ما يحق لها مستقبلا انها اطالب بجنسيه لابنائها .
فا تحسب حساب لهذا الموضوع .. ولا اتعاني مثل ما عانت امها في تجنيس ابنائها .
طبعا كلامي بس لابناء المواطنات اللي اتجنسوا مؤخرا .. اما اللي مواطنه من زمان وضعها يختلف .
وفي النهايه الزواج قسمه ونصيب .. وكل بنت لها حرية الاختيار في شريك حياتها ..

----------


## ورود الامل

ام بدر أفيدوني أنا متزوجه من مواطن وما عطوني الجنسيه ويا إخواني بس سويت مقابله وياهم ودفعت وياهم إخواني محصلين من شهر وانا محد اتصل فيني للحين هل بيعطوني على ريلي ولا كيف

----------


## هدوء ليل

تسلمين حبيبتي ع الايضاح ومجهود رائع
تقبلي مروري

----------


## حراير-3

اختي ام بدر عندي سؤال اذا إبنة المواطنة كانت متزوجة من وافد وعندها عيال والحين قدمت عن طريق امها تقدر اتجنس عيالها مستقبلاً وشكراً

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفع
..........................

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ام بدر يزاج الله خيييير
> 
> بس يسألج : 
> 
> إحنا دقولنااا وقدمناا وبصمناا وكل شي من تاريخ 5-2 بس ما دفعنا الرسوم 
> 
> سؤالي : أنا اختي متزوجه وعايشه فقططر بس حاليا هي عندنا
> ...


افيدينآ ام بدر !

----------


## Om mansour44

ام بدر الله يجزيج الجنة ان شاء الله انتي و ريلج 
ولدي قابلوه في شهر 2 هل بيكون من ضمن المرسوم الاخير ؟ او هل الي قابلوهم في شهر اثنين بيكونون من ضمن المرسوم ؟ اتمنى تجاوبيني

----------


## لورا77

> عندي سؤال مستغربه منه 
> في اكثر من بنيه قالت ان ظهر لاحد منهم وحد ماظهر لهم كيف جذيه؟؟
> 
> الاخوان مب يقدمون ويا بعض ولازم اساميهم تمشي ويا بعض ولا شسالفه؟؟
> يعني كل واحد معاملته يشلونها بروحها مب ويا اخووانه ...؟


هلا ومرحبا
أول شي أشكر كل اللي باركلي وفرحلي وتسلمون كلكم والله ، وعقبال اللي يتريا الجواز ان شاااااااااالله ربي يطمنكم ويفرح قلوبكم الطيبة ،،
وحبيت أرد على سؤال اختي Bent_Albdoo الغالية مب شرط الأخوان معاملتهم وحدة ولازم اجراءاتهم تمشي مع بعض ، مثلا أنا وخواني اثنين اسمنا نزل فمعاملة وحدة ومشت أمورنا مع بعض ، أما اختي إجراءاتها اتأخرت عنا وكنا نحسب لأنها معرسة من جنسية غير الامارات فأخروها ، لكن عقبها طمنونا الحمدلله وقالولنا إن هالشي ماله دخل ، واسمها بيي ان شالله مع الدفعات الياية ،، وعسى خير ان شالله ،،، وأتمنى الخير للكل ،،،

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير 

الحمدلله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم: 

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لاله الاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه,اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العضام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامفرج الكربات وياسامع الاصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرامات
ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملأنوره السموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما واحصى كل شي عدداً وياعالماً بما مضى وماهو آت .اسألك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شي وباستغنائك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك يآ الاه كل شي واسألك اللهم ان تجود علي بقضاء حاجتي انك قادر على كل شي يارب العالمين ياعظيم يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما انتا بحالنا عليم اللهم اصلح لنا شأننا بما اصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك 
اللهم اقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي ومانزل بي من حيرتي (ثم يسمى الحاجه) وصلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثير

----------


## عبرات

بنات في حد منكن ابوها كان عسكري وجنسيته خليجية واتصلو عليهم وقالو لهم وافقو على المرسوم مالكم يعني مش بس الابناء بيحصلون حتى الأبو بيحصل الجواز ؟؟؟ علما أن الابناء من أبناء المواطنات

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

بنات ..

فيه حد من الدفعة الاولى 1117 ولين الحينه ما طرشوا لهم مسج ولا اتصلوا !!!

----------


## ورود الامل

أنا من الدفعه الاولى عطوه لاخواني وما عطوني الله كريم

----------


## فدى UAE

> أنا من الدفعه الاولى عطوه لاخواني وما عطوني الله كريم





اختي انا بعد نفس الشي تتوقعين لان معرسات وانتي من متى معرسة؟

----------


## عالية الغالية

الفرحه دخلت اغلب البيوت 


وللحين ما دخلت بابنا 






الحمدلله

----------


## ورود الامل

> اختي انا بعد نفس الشي تتوقعين لان معرسات وانتي من متى معرسة؟


يمكن الله اعلم بس محد قال لنا شيء قبل الله كريم .. أنا من اسبوع كملت سنه من زواجي وانتي من متى معرسه

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رررفع ....

جاااااااري انتظار استلام الجنسية

----------


## حراير-3

اختي عالية الغالية ان شاء الله كلنا نفرح مع بعض

----------


## missarmada

خواتي لا تنسونا دخيلكم
طمنونا اذا في اخبار عن اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسية.

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

رفعععععععععععع طمنوووونا الله يخليكم

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير
يارب يكون صباح الاخبار الحلوة

----------


## المتفائلة

> صباح الخير
> يارب يكون صباح الاخبار الحلوة


آمييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

----------


## فدى UAE

صباح الخير 

اختي ورود الامل انا صارلي متزوجة من سنتين وشي

----------


## حبوبه 222

مرحبا اختي م( مشاعر دبي) والله نحن مثلكم من الدفعة الأولى دفعنا خلصنا نتريا المسج 
والله كريم
ياليت اتفيدنا أم بدر وتشوف لنا الموضوع الله يجزيها خير

----------


## حراير-3

الله يصبر جميع ابناء المواطنات

----------


## Om mansour44

الحمدالله طلع اسم ولدي في المرسوم الاخير ، اللهم لك الحمد ويطول في اعمار شيوخنا 
وابشركن في كلام شبه اكيد وفي انتظار الرسمي ( الغاء قانون شرط اكتساب الجنسية الي هو المولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ) وان شاء الله تتوضح الامور في الايام اليايه بس اعتقد بيشتغلون عليهم بعد ما يخلصون من المستحقين

----------


## دمي اماراتي..

السلام عليكم


اليوم امي راحت الجوازات طبعا احنا من العين وعطيناهم الرقم الموحد وقالو بعدهن في الامن وقال يبالهن وقت في الامن وعقب ترد المعامله للجوازات ويجمعون اسماء وايد لين تصير دفعه وعقب ترفع الاسماء الى رئيس الدوله الله يحفظه ويطول عمره يعني ان شاءالله نكون من الدفعه الثالثه يارب......


الموضوع يباله صبر بس احنا من الوناسه نبى كل شي بسرعه

----------


## missarmada

> الحمدالله طلع اسم ولدي في المرسوم الاخير ، اللهم لك الحمد ويطول في اعمار شيوخنا 
> وابشركن في كلام شبه اكيد وفي انتظار الرسمي ( الغاء قانون شرط اكتساب الجنسية الي هو المولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ) وان شاء الله تتوضح الامور في الايام اليايه بس اعتقد بيشتغلون عليهم بعد ما يخلصون من المستحقين


الله يبشرج بالخير اختي

----------


## انفاس الجوري

> الحمدالله طلع اسم ولدي في المرسوم الاخير ، اللهم لك الحمد ويطول في اعمار شيوخنا 
> وابشركن في كلام شبه اكيد وفي انتظار الرسمي ( الغاء قانون شرط اكتساب الجنسية الي هو المولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ) وان شاء الله تتوضح الامور في الايام اليايه بس اعتقد بيشتغلون عليهم بعد ما يخلصون من المستحقين


الله يبشرج بالخير يا ام منصور - الله يطول باعمار شيوخنا دائما ما مقصرين

----------


## فدى UAE

انشالله خير يا ربي 

اختي ام منصور مبروووك حق ولدج بس سؤال كيف عرفتي انه اسمه موجود؟ يقولون الكشف ما وصل المحلية

----------


## student uae

الغاليه ام بدر حبيت استفسر نحن قدمنه وبصمنه بس متاخر لانه وحده من خواتي كانت مسافره مرافق علاج 
فقدمنه اخر شهر 2 وامي جنسيتها بحكم القانون سالت جوازات المحليه قببل شهر قالولي الموضوع فجوازات بوظبي

فحبيت اعرف هل موضوعنا بتاخر لانه مقدمين متاخر ولا 

لاني بتخرج واحاتي اذا بقبلوني فالجامعه !!

----------


## Om mansour44

الكشوفات نازله في محلية العين اما باقي المحليات ماعندي علم فيهن

----------


## السلامات

> الحمدالله طلع اسم ولدي في المرسوم الاخير ، اللهم لك الحمد ويطول في اعمار شيوخنا 
> وابشركن في كلام شبه اكيد وفي انتظار الرسمي ( الغاء قانون شرط اكتساب الجنسية الي هو المولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ) وان شاء الله تتوضح الامور في الايام اليايه بس اعتقد بيشتغلون عليهم بعد ما يخلصون من المستحقين


.....

ان شاء الله يتم ذلك .... وأتوقع بعد الانتهاء من الدفعة الثالثة 

راح يفتح المجال للي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام .... واصلا ( لجنة شؤون الرئاسة ) سوت هالشي 

عشان ما تصير الزحمه .... أتوقع عشان جيه قسمونا فئات المولودين .. ( قبل ) و ( بعد ) .. اكتساب الام الجنسيه

عليكم بالصبر والدعاء .. وكلها شهور قليلة ان شاء الله .. وتعم الفرحه كل ابناء المواطنات


آمين

----------


## fresh hear

الحمدالله طلعت اسامينا وابشر خواتي سمعت كلام شبه اكيييييد ان المولودين قبل اكتساب الجنسيه تم رفع اساميهم في كشف عشان ينحل امرهم والبشرى قريبه بس ادعوا بناات والله يفرجها

----------


## Um.Nasser

> الحمدالله طلعت اسامينا وابشر خواتي سمعت كلام شبه اكيييييد ان المولودين قبل اكتساب الجنسيه تم رفع اساميهم في كشف عشان ينحل امرهم والبشرى قريبه بس ادعوا بناات والله يفرجها


ألف مبروك الغالية 
وان شاء الله الخبر اليديد يكون أكيد

----------


## ام جوجو99

مبروك لام منصور وfresh hear
وعقبال الباقيين يا رب

----------


## فدى UAE

مبرووووك لكل اللي طلعت اساميهم 

حبيباتي في وحدة منكن معرسة وطلع اسمها

----------


## sh.85

اول شي مبروك لكل اللي طلعت اساميهم

بس بغيت اتاكد من شغله لناس .... الحين هم طلبوهم مقابله كلهم العيال اللي كملو 18 سنه وفوق مقابله قبل اسبوعين

وامهم مواطنه بحكم القانون .... بس هي استقلت عن خلاصه قيد ابوها في اواخر الثمانينات 


فهل جي يعتبرون العيال قبل استقلالها بالخلاصه ... قبل حصول الام على الجنسيه والا شو وضعهم ؟!


ومشكورين

----------


## missarmada

الف الف الف مبرووووووك لكل من حصل
تستاهلن خواتي والله يوفقكم ان شالله
والله يسهل علينا ونفرح معاكم

----------


## Om mansour44

> اول شي مبروك لكل اللي طلعت اساميهم
> 
> بس بغيت اتاكد من شغله لناس .... الحين هم طلبوهم مقابله كلهم العيال اللي كملو 18 سنه وفوق مقابله قبل اسبوعين
> 
> وامهم مواطنه بحكم القانون .... بس هي استقلت عن خلاصه قيد ابوها في اواخر الثمانينات 
> 
> 
> فهل جي يعتبرون العيال قبل استقلالها بالخلاصه ... قبل حصول الام على الجنسيه والا شو وضعهم ؟!
> 
> ...


ماله دخل في الموضوع ، تاريخ اكتساب الجنسيه غير عن الانفصال عن خلاصة قيد الاب بيحصلون ان شاء الله

----------


## عبرات

بنات في حد منكن ابوها كان عسكري وجنسيته خليجية واتصلو عليهم وقالو لهم وافقو على المرسوم مالكم يعني مش بس الابناء بيحصلون حتى الأبو بيحصل الجواز ؟؟؟ علما أن الابناء من أبناء المواطنات

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## `OM BADR`

خواتي من خلال متابعتي لردوكم ما لفت نظري شي جديد 
اغلب الاستفسارات متكرره وتمت الاجابه عنها مسبقا في صفحات سابقه .. بس الله يهدي بعض الاخوات ما يتابعونا.
لاحظت انه اغلب الاسئله حول المعاملات نفسها ؟؟
اللي في الامن .. واللي في الديوان .. واللي في الجوازات .. واللي نزل اسمها بالمرسوم بس ما دقوا عليها. وغير ذلك
اجابة هذا كله .. مسألة وقت واشوية صبر بس 
شوفة عينكم كل وحده فيكم معاملتها معلقه في مكان معين .. والجوازات شغاله في هذا وذاك . وكلها مسألة دور وانتظار.
فا انا اعيد واكرر .. لا تشغلين نفسج بسؤال متى بحصل ومتى ما بحصل؟؟ .
دام انج استوفيتي الشروط .. واتممتي الاجراءات .. لاتاكلي هم 
ترى اللي حصلوا جنسيه من قبلكم من ابناء المواطنات .. ماكان بيدهم شي غير الانتظار .. لا واسطه ولا زيادة كلام خلتهم يتجنسون..
باستثناء الدعاء اللي هو سلاح المؤمن .. في النهايه الحمدلله حصلوا وانفرجت امورهم .
وترى حالكم من حالهم .. مافي شي جديد بيستوي .
هاذي نقطه ..
 
النقطه الثانيه .
ترى كل وحده لها معامله خاصه فيها .. وطلب خاص فيها .. فلا تربط تأخير تجنيسها بمعاملة اخوها او اختها او حد عندهم مو مستوفي الشروط 
الموضوع ماله علاقه باختها او اخوها اذا كان عندهم مشاكل 
اهم شي بالمعامله صاحبة المعامله نفسها .. مستوفيه الشروط .. اوراقها كامله .. امورها طيبه .. الجوازات مالهم علاقه باخوانها .
ومثل ما اتشوفون في بنات استلموا الجنسيه واخوانهم للحين ما استلموا .. مع انهم مستوفين الشروط .
الشاهد من الموضوع انه كل معامله مستقله بذاتها .. وكل وحده بتحصل خلاصة قيد بروحها ما بيضموا معاها حد .

شغله اخيره ..
بخصوص اللي اتجنست حاليا وعندها ابناء من اب غير مواطن .. الابناء بينطبق عليهم قانون غير مستوفين الشروط .. مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه .
يعني ما يحق لهم في الوقت الحاضر .. لحين صدور قرار رسمي بموضوعهم ..
وبالنسبه للاخوات اللي يقولون انه بيتم فتح استقبال طلبات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ..؟؟؟؟!!!! 
الله اعلم ما ادري من وين جابوا الخبر!! .. توني أسال ريلي مستغرب من هذا الكلام .. 
يقول خلنا الحين انخلص من اللي استوفوا الشروط .. والدفعات اليايه .. والله اعلم شو الياي. 

اتمنى اني وفقت في الاجابه على كل استفساراتكم .. والسموحه عل القصور .

----------


## `OM BADR`

> بنااااااااات شوووفووو لنا حل الدفعه الاولى ليش مب كلها استلمت ؟؟؟ يعني فيه ولا خلاص بدو في الثانية نبا جواب صرييييييح


اختي مشاعر بارك الله فيك 
هدي اشوي ..اشوفج واايد منفعله .. وضاغطه عمرج .. صدقيني ما راح تستفيدي شي من ورى هاذي الضغوط .
انا شخصيا عندي ناس يهمني أمرهم وكلمت ريلي فيهم .. للحين ما استلموا وشرح لي الموضوع واتفهمت الوضع. 
فا ليش احرق عمري ..
خذيها بكل بساطه حبيبتي ^__^

وقولي .. ( علمت أن رزقي لا يأخذه احد غيري ... فاطمأن قلبي ) 
ريحي بالج وهونيها بتهون .. ^__^
باجر بس اتحصلين الجنسيه .. بتقولين مو معقوله كنت جيه ظاغطه عمري .

اتقبليها بكل رحابة صدر ^__^ 
هي نصيحه من اختج .. تتمنى لج الخير .. وتدعي لج بالتوفيق ^__^

----------


## missarmada

> وبالنسبه للاخوات اللي يقولون انه بيتم فتح استقبال طلبات اللي مولودين قبل اكتساب الام للجنسيه ..؟؟؟؟!!!! 
> الله اعلم ما ادري من وين جابوا الخبر!! .. توني أسال ريلي مستغرب من هذا الكلام .. 
> يقول خلنا الحين انخلص من اللي استوفوا الشروط .. والدفعات اليايه .. والله اعلم شو الياي. 
> .


ام بدر الموضوع انطرح من شخصين!! ياريت تاكديلنا

واتمنى من الخوات اللي طروا الموضوع ياكدولنا

في انتظار الرد

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر الموضوع انطرح من شخصين!! ياريت تاكديلنا
> 
> واتمنى من الخوات اللي طروا الموضوع ياكدولنا
> 
> في انتظار الرد


اللي نعرفه انه بيتم دراسة طلباتهم .. وهذا خبر مسبق مأكد عليه اللواء ناصر العوضي في تويتر 
عدا هذا ما في شي جديد .

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

يعطيج العافيه يآ ام بدر ع انج تجاووبين ع الكل وتريحين قلووبهم
وان شاء الله الكل يحصل الجنسيه ويرتاااح بــآله

والرزق عن الله سبحانه مايضيع ابد
حتى لو تاخرتوا ومكتووب لكم راح ايي ولو بعد حيين

ربي يووفقكم 

^^

----------


## fresh hear

وحده اعرفها قالولها فالجوازات اليوم هالكلام اللي قلته وطمونها وقالوا انه بيانات المولودين قبل تجنس الام بيرفعوا فيهم كتاب وبعد ما يخلصون المستوفين الشروط بيعطونهم واتوقع بيصرحون فاي قرار يديد فالموضوع قريب ... ان شاءالله خير وهذا اللي سمعته وكتبته لكم ..

----------


## -ام الهنوف-

> يعتمد على فترة اكمال المده بالنسبه لزوجة المواطن 
> اذا كانت انهت المده القانونيه بيتم تجنيسها تباع لزوجها 
> اما لو باقي لها كم سنه .. وقدمت مع امها .. بياخذوها على مرسوم ابناء المواطنات.
> طبعا شرط هذا كله ان ما اتكون عندها معاملتين.. وبناء على الحاله بيتم اختيار يا ابناء موطنات .. او تجنس بالتبعيه .


ملحوظه : ابناء المواطنات هم جنسيتهم بالتبعية ايضا نفس الشي

----------


## السلامات

ام بدر ... نعم 

سوف يتم فتح استقبال الطلبات بعد الانتهاء من المستوفين الشروط
نحنا جيه قلنا ... والتوقعات تشير ان الدفعه الثالثه هي آخر دفعه تشمل المستوفين للشروط اللي فوق 18 سنه
.. ما يبنا شي يديد

...

----------


## fresh hear

> ام بدر ... نعم 
> 
> سوف يتم فتح استقبال الطلبات بعد الانتهاء من المستوفين الشروط
> نحنا جيه قلنا ... والتوقعات تشير ان الدفعه الثالثه هي آخر دفعه تشمل المستوفين للشروط اللي فوق 18 سنه
> .. ما يبنا شي يديد
> 
> ...


شرات ما قلتي اختى هذا كلامهم مب كلامنا والله يوفق جميع ابناء المواطنات

----------


## munamoor

*الحمد لله كل ربيعاتي حصلن الجنسية ما عدا وحدة فيهن 
الله كريم ( بس هي تقول يمكن لان أبوها إيراني 
مع ان أبوها سوى تعديل وضع قالت لي )

يا الله يا بنيات استانسن انا ربيعاتي صارت أعمارهم ٣٨ و من صبر و توكل على الله فان الله كريم رؤوف*

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

الله يرزق الجميع ياربي

----------


## ام جوجو99

صباح الخير 

الله يرزق الجميع ياربي

----------


## عالية الغالية

صباح الانتظار 


اللي مل منا 



ونحن ما ملينا 

لان امورنا في يد خبير عليم حكيم رحيم رؤوف

----------


## فدى UAE

الحمدلله

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ملحوظه : ابناء المواطنات هم جنسيتهم بالتبعية ايضا نفس الشي


التبعيه فقط لزوجة المواطن .. مافي حد في الدوله كلها يكتسب الجنسيه بالتبعيه الا زوجة المواطن فقط .. يعني تجنس يتبع الزوج 
لان قانون التبعيه يجنس اي جنسيه دام زوجها مواطن .. 
( هنديه - بنغاليه - فلبينيه - صينيه - نيجيريا - موزمبيق - ان شاء الله القطب الجنوبي ) 
المهم انها زوجة مواطن. 
لا ادخلوا التبعيه بابناء الموطنات ابدا .. 
لان التبعيه مالها مرسوم .. اتكمل المده القانونيه وتتجنس عادي
اما ابناء المواطنات لازم مرسوم .. بدون مرسوم ما تتجنس

----------


## فدى UAE

ام بدر يعطيج العافية 

عندي سؤال عيال خالتي من ابناء المواطنات بس خالتي الله يرحمها توفت هل يستوي يقدمون والام متوفية اتريا ردج

----------


## حراير-3

يزاج الله خيراً ام بدر ما قصرتي

----------


## `OM BADR`

> ام بدر يعطيج العافية 
> 
> عندي سؤال عيال خالتي من ابناء المواطنات بس خالتي الله يرحمها توفت هل يستوي يقدمون والام متوفية اتريا ردج


الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنه 
اي عادي مو مشكله خلهم يقدمون عادي .. يرفقون خلاصة القيد مال الوالده او صوره عنها .. وامورهم تتيسر بإذن الله

----------


## عطر الكعبة

الله يجازي من يسوي سواتج وبخير من سوى سواتج يجازيج
هلا و الله اختي أم بدر
الله يسعد أيامج و يحفظج 
ونحن مقدرين تعبج ويانا 

الله يحفظ شيوخنا وبلادنا 
امين يارب العالمين

----------


## سوارة

> يعتمد على فترة اكمال المده بالنسبه لزوجة المواطن 
> اذا كانت انهت المده القانونيه بيتم تجنيسها تباع لزوجها 
> اما لو باقي لها كم سنه .. وقدمت مع امها .. بياخذوها على مرسوم ابناء المواطنات.
> طبعا شرط هذا كله ان ما اتكون عندها معاملتين.. وبناء على الحاله بيتم اختيار يا ابناء موطنات .. او تجنس بالتبعيه .


اختي حسب كلامج هني كنت بسالج شي 

ربيعتيه معرسه من 13 سنه وريلها مواطن بس ما طلبت الجنسيه لانها ما كانت حابه تتجنس بدون اخوانها ><
المهم عقب صدور القرار قدمت فيا اخوانها فهل تظنين بيعطونها اعتمادا انها من ابناء المواطنات او يمكن يرفضون طلبها ويقولون لها قدمي على اساس زوجج من اول ويديد؟؟

والله يفرح قلوبكم يا ابناء المواطنات -ولا تنسون ترى الجنسيه امانه

----------


## (مشاعر دبي)

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فدى UAE

> الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنه 
> اي عادي مو مشكله خلهم يقدمون عادي .. يرفقون خلاصة القيد مال الوالده او صوره عنها .. وامورهم تتيسر بإذن الله


يزاج الله خير وانشالله يا رب الله ييسر امرهم وامور كل مسلم

----------


## أم الفيصل

صباح التفاؤل والأخبار السعيدة بإذن الله.

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

يغلق
لتجاوزه الحد المسموح من الردود

----------

